#ubuntu-se 2010-11-15
<madbear> ibland önskar man att man inte stängt av backups i vim....
<madbear> iaaaaaaf hantera parametrar i bash
<madbear> har $# många parametrar som jag vill stega igenom ... hur ska jag få in att skriva ut $1-$#
<madbear> är jag bara aptrött eller ...
<madbear> ok jag är bara trött
<bobo123> låter som bra läge att sova då va?
<bobo123> ;-)
<madbear> for par in "$@" ...
<bobo123> madbear:  om du vill ha alla parameterar på en gång kan du annars skriva $*
<bobo123> om du tillexempel har ett skript som bara skriver ut alla parametrar så räcker det att i skriptet skriva  echo $*
<madbear> jepp tackar läste precis det oxå
<madbear> men det ska faktiskt göra nånting oxå :D
<bobo123> hehe.. ja det är vanligt :-)
<bobo123> madbear: du har inte programmerat nått med Code:Blocks va?
<madbear> testade det bara typ
<madbear> vad funderar du på? :D
<bobo123> när jag försöker göra ett projekt och kompilera så vill den bara ge obegripliga errors
<madbear> try me
<bobo123> ok om jag pastar rakt på här?
<madbear> om det inte är mycket ja
<bobo123> /usr/include/c++/4.4/cwchar:67: error: ‘::mbstate_t’ has not been declared
<bobo123> /usr/include/c++/4.4/cwchar:141: error: ‘::wint_t’ has not been declared
<bobo123> /usr/include/c++/4.4/cwchar:143: error: ‘::btowc’ has not been declared
<bobo123> /usr/include/c++/4.4/cwchar:144: error: ‘::fgetwc’ has not been declared
<bobo123> osv och femti till.
<madbear> vad är det för projekt?
<bobo123> ja det är ett spel jag tankade hem och försökte kompilera, tänkte jag skulle testa att ändra på en sak
<bobo123> och jag vill ju inte koda i gedit och kompilera på kommandoraden. jodå kompilerar jag från kommandraden (med 'jam') så blir det inga fel
<madbear> men då kan du väl bara ställa in hur du ska kompilera i code blocks?
<madbear> nån projektinställning då bara
<bobo123> hoppsan nu dog pidgin när jag försökte pasta in vad den klagade på.
<madbear> bobo123: jag skrev iaf att du kan väl ställa in att kompilera som du gör i kommandoraden
<madbear> men gonatt ögonen blöder nu :/
<madbear> hörs
<bobo123> pidgin gillar kanske inte att man klistrar in dubble kolon hehe... (mbstate_t wint_t btowc fgetwc fgetws fputwc fputws fwide fwprintf fwscanf getwc getwchar mbrlen mbrtowc mbsinit mbsrtowcs putwc putwchar swprintf swscanf ungetwc vfwprintf vfwscanf vswprintf vswscanf vwprintf vwscanf wcrtomb wcscat wcscmp wcscoll wcscpy wcscspn wcsftime wcslen wcsncat wcsncmp wcsncpy wcsrtombs wcsspn wcstod wcstof wcstok wcstol wcstoul wcsxfrm wctob wmemcmp wm
<bobo123> ok natti natti
<bobo123> och jag skulle ju förståss vilja att den kompilerar själv förståss, inte bara kör 'jam' på sin egen lilla kommandorad
<Richiie> kan nån snälla hjälpa mig ?
<Richiie> bobo123: är du kar ?
<Richiie> kvar*
<Richiie> jag körde igenom me gparted o den hitta inga fel på disken eller så
<Richiie> värt o nämna är att jag har ett IDE/sata raider kort.
<Richiie> o ja får DRDY error
<Richiie> fan är de nån som kan hjälpa mig please.. ja blir så jäkla trött asså
<Richiie> ubbe server 10.10 vägrar mounta min sdb
<Richiie> kollat i fstab kollat runt saker o ting ser normalt ut jag har kört Gparted jag hajjar inte asså
<virtuald> richiie: din disk kan vaa trasig
<virtuald> richiie: kolla dmesg
<Richiie> ok vänta
<Richiie> virtuald: är du kvar? ja kör en dmesg | tail
<Richiie> asså de sjuka är att jag kan mounta disken manuellt om jag kör skip o ignore när jag bootar servern..
<Richiie> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /media/sam1.5tb -o loop
<Richiie> det funkar o köra manuellt
<Richiie> men när jag system startar är de cp fattar ej vrf..
<virtuald> funkar som det ska när du gör det manuellt menar du?
<virtuald> -o loop ska inte behövas men om det är fel på disken så försöker den nog några fler gånger innan den ger upp
<virtuald> hur som helst bör du backa upp vad du kan och byta ut den så snabbt som möjligt
<Richiie> virtuald: de roliga är att ja tror inte deä r disken
<Richiie> är en gammal maskin ja har som server..
<Richiie> och disken som ej vill mountas auto är en sata disk
<Richiie> relativt ny inte ens 1 år
<Richiie> har kollat den inge fel på den o de går o mounta manuellt
<Richiie> dock är de ett RAIDER Kort IDE / sata raider kort.
<Richiie> i burken som jag tror spökar.
<virtuald> aha
<virtuald> raider? är det ett produktnamn eller menar du RAID?
<Richiie> RAID
<Richiie> menar jag.
<virtuald> 8]
<Richiie> PC to serial ATA RAID controller
<Richiie> kan man kolla om den spökar på ngt sätt ?
<virtuald> antagligen men jag vet inte hur
<virtuald> kanske se om det blir samma sak med en annan disk
<Richiie> virtuald: jag kmr mecka imorrn med mina burkar
<Richiie> har 2 server burkar exakt identiska mot varann
<Richiie> ska byta ut diskarna o raider kortet in i server #2
<Richiie> o se om de blir samma sak
<virtuald> aha
<Richiie> virtuald: var kan man köpa billiga server burkar ?
<virtuald> raiders of the lost…
<Richiie> någon som vet / har tips som har stöd för SATA diskar ?
<virtuald> ingen aning, jag har aldrig köpt någon serverburk
<virtuald> men jag tror man måste ha köpa-mycket-avtal för att köpa billiga servrar
<Richiie> fattar ej va felet kan va..
<Richiie> den failar när den startas .. kan inte mounta sdb1
<Richiie> jag får error DRDY
<Richiie> ata
<Richiie> har googlat på de men inte fått nå riktigt hum om va de handlar om.
<Richiie> men när jag skipar de där felet att den bara står o tuggar o inget händer o jag får ett shell via ssh så att säga då kan ja mounta den manuellt utan problem wtf liksom ?
<Richiie> o enl gparted e de inge fel på ext4 filsystemet på sdb1 så jag börjar mer o mer tro att RAID kortet spökar
<bobo123> Richiie: jodå jag är kvar
<bobo123> fast jag borde ha sovit för länge sen jo
<bobo123> äsch är den redan fyra på morgon
<bobo123> om disken var paj borde det stått nått i SMART-infon om det i System-Administration-Diskverktyg
<bobo123> raid-kort har jag ingen koll på dock, bättre fråga flera imorgon
<khem_> tjooo
<maxjezy> tjoa!
<coobra> :/
<coobra> sova vad är det
<maxjezy> dags att valla ut fåren
<maxjezy> bbl!
<PontusOhman> Morrn
<Barre_> morrn morrn
<PontusOhman> Någon som använder jFusion ihop med phpbb3?!
<peppis> Morn
<antii> moo
<spacebug-> dags att sova
<antii> dags att jobba!
<spacebug-> nä det är avklarat =)
<coobra> ojjda
<coobra> ahaha
<coobra> :D
<PontusOhman> Joomla må fan vara världens sämsta CMS
<coobra> jasså ?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<dagon_> PontusOhman; vad är där för fel på joomla?
<Barre> :'( mitt ALIX har blitt försenat...
<dagon_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Adventures_of_Alix ?
<Barre> dagon_: http://www.pcengines.ch/alix2d13.htm :P
<dagon_> aha
<dagon_> det ser hemskt ut med så många VIA-komponenter :>
<larsemil> hur gör man om man inte vill att något ska mounta innan det finns nät?
<dagon_> Barre; vad ska du använda det till?
<Barre> dagon_: bygga brandvägg
<dagon_> aha
<Barre> larsemil: montera i if-up scriptet?
<larsemil> Barre: love!
<larsemil> egentligen hade jag velat ha det så att man i network manager kunde ange vad som var "hemmanätet" och sen köra script och services bara då
<Barre> larsemil: antar då att du kör dhcp också, borde gå att se vilket nät du ansluter dig till med info från dhcp-servern och med dessa förstå att det är "hemmanätet" som du använder och montera, köra igång services då..
<antii> Barre: hej din apa!
<Ulthwen> larsemil: /etc/network/if-up.d/upstart känns som rätt fil, frågan är bara vad koden ska vara :)
<dagon_> jag tror att jag vill ha en lenovo
<antii> finkpad!
<dagon_> varför har inte mediamarkt sitt utbud utlagt på nätet?
<Ulthwen> för de vill inte att du ska kunna kolla om de har konkurrenskraftiga priser
<dagon_> that's kinda gay
<antii> dagon_: för att mediamarkt inte har nåt
<antii> :D
<Ulthwen> larsemil: Jag hade förmodligen fel... /etc/init/mountall-net.conf borde vara rätt fil att pilla i
<dagon_> ehm
<dagon_> det närmsta för mig för att köpa lenovo i butik är i rungsted, danmark
<dagon_> är det bara jag eller borde macbook air vara dyrare än en vanlig macbook?
<antii> nej?
<dagon_> jaså?
<antii> den har krassligare hårdvara och mindre uttag?
<dagon_> du tycker inte att tekniken i air är lite bättre än i en vanlig book?
<antii> nee
<antii> slöare processorhastighet, ramet är ej utbytbart, hårddisken är ej utbytbar
<dagon_> men och?
<dagon_> lyssna på vad jag säger
<antii> ok
<dagon_> tekniken
<dagon_> inte hårdvaran
<antii> och hur menar du med "tekniken"?
<dagon_> 1. den är tunn som ett pergament 2. komponenterna måste då vara jävligt slimmade
<antii> mh
<dagon_> ergo: borde kosta mer att tillverka än vanliga komponenter
<antii> kanske hittat ett billigare sätt?
<dagon_> borde inte alla deras laptops bygga på den tekniken då?
<larsemil> Barre: absolut går det att haxxa, jag hade bara gärna haft det i mitt os som standard.
<larsemil> Ulthwen: ska kika tack
<PontusOhman> dagon_: Kanske för att det är världens mest onödiga CMS och invecklade :p
<dagon_> PontusOhman; så svårt är det ju inte och det är en trevlig plattform att arbeta mot
<HakanS> Ameeeeeeelia!
<antii> Fan vad du skriker!
<dagon_> och skriver
<dagon_> mass-pm och skit
<kodein> vem?
 * HakanS har skickat mass-pm som test.
<HakanS> amelia: Är du inne?
<amelia> HakanS: ja
<amelia> HakanS: vill du veta en hemlis? det är dåligt att skriva något annat än bara amelia för det ger ingen hiligth.
<amelia> hilight*
<kodein> amelia: nja, det är väl om man drar uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut på det som det inte blir hilight?
<amelia> kodein: det blir ju ingen hilight om han skriver något annat än amelia heller..
<kodein> nä, det var väl det jag sa
<amelia> öööh, jaha, då säger vi väl det då..
<HakanS> amelia: Har du lunch?
<HakanS> amelia: eller hinner du inte med sådant?
<Coffe> någon som har något bra förslag på , varför vissa hostar , tar extremt lång tid innan man börjar se ping svaren , medans andra maskiner som ståre precis bredvid , svarar direkt
<larsemil> Coffe: längre kabel? ;)
<Coffe> hehe
<larsemil> Coffe: samma operativ?
<Barre> antii: hej på dig själv...
<Barre> larsemil: din latmask! ;)
<larsemil> Barre: jag är väl inte lat!
<Barre> larsemil: jo... eller kanske... eller... oavstätt om du är lat eller inte så kallar jag dig latmask ;). haxxa är ju anledningen till att använda ett OS, annars skall du ju ha en "device" :P
<larsemil> Barre: jag haxxar gärna så lite som möjligt på mina jobbdatorer vettu
<Barre> m.a.o. latmask ;)
<andol> Coffe: pingar du mot hostname eller mot ip-nummer?
<Coffe> var reverce lookupen som strulade
<larsemil> usch min lilla prinsessa har typ 1000 vattkoppor på sig
<PontusOhman> amelia: hur går det felsökningen av forumet?! :D
 * larsemil funderar på cpanel
<FranzStrudel> cpanel verkar fint
<amelia> PontusOhman: dåligt
<PontusOhman> Okej :)
<PontusOhman> Nu måste jag synda, drog precis in playonlinux för jag måste ha OneNote för jobbets skull :@
 * amelia loggade precis in på en windows-server... boo!
<PontusOhman> Satte två Windowsdårar på att logga in mot en Linuxserver på jobbet, "-Jahaaaa! Hur gör jag nu då!" "-Oooohhhhh... Det finns HASH på servern" O_o
<amelia> våra windowstekniker kan faktiskt sånt. tro det eller ej
<PontusOhman> Haha :D
<vacum> amelia: eep
<amelia> vacum: ?
<vacum> windows
<vacum> iofs
<vacum> bootade precis om en windows 2003 SBS
<Barre> PontusOhman amelia: vill bara understryka att varken jag eller larslj har någon säkerhetskopia av adder på drygt en vecka, så var försiktiga :)
<amelia> Barre: och varför har ni inte det då?
<amelia> det kanske vore bra om vi gjorde något åt det... en vecka är rätt lång tid ändå.
<FranzStrudel> lite spänning i vardagen är ju alltid trevligt
<amelia> jovisst, lär ju inte bli ett jävla liv om det ifall några dagars forumposter försvinner..
 * PontusOhman Loading up LOIC! Insert URL: http://ubuntu-se.org! Beging DDoS now *WOHO*
<kodein> ...
<PontusOhman> Nån som kör med PlayOnLinux?
<PontusOhman> Hittar inte hur fasen jag uppdaterar den :(
<FranzStrudel> är inte det bara en frontend för wine?
<PontusOhman> FranzStrudel: Vettefasen
<PontusOhman> FranzStrudel: Jodå, det är en front-ent för Wine
<PontusOhman> SÃ¥g det nu :)
<amelia> yay, nu ska det patchas igen...
<FranzStrudel> PontusOhman, är lite osäker på om OneNote ens är tillräckligt funktionellt i Wine, Lyckas du få det att fungera?
<Barre> amelia: det verkar vara någon form av nätverksproblem, och ja.. felsökning pågår
<amelia> Barre: skumt... kan ju eventuellt kanske i värsta fall om månen står rätt och molnen är lite rosa vara en del i forumproblematiken.
<HeMan> Barre: såg du min panasas-länk?
<PontusOhman> FranzStrudel: Återstår att se :) Vill underlätta på jobbet och få bort Winbl0atburken jag tvingas ha ståendes på dygnet runt :P
<Barre> HeMan: ja, försöker "få ihop det"... lite nyfiken på vad som är marknadssiffror och vad som är verklighet. Att Pansas gör high-performance prylar råder det inget tvivel om, men som sagt, när de säger X000000 IOPS så ställer jag genast frågan, vad är en IOPS :)
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<HeMan> Barre: men varje "låda" är bara 1.5 GB/s (dvs ca 15 Gbit/s)...
<Barre> HeMan: jo, men endå...
<Barre> HeMan: har du köpt en sån eller?
<PontusOhman> FranzStrudel: Jodå, OneNote fungerade :)
<Whiskey> nån här som är bra på regexp?
<FranzStrudel> PontusOhman, Wow, trodde jag inte :) Även "frihands-rita" funktionen?
<PontusOhman> Har inte testat så mycket, drog bara igång det sen stängde ner det! Så fick jag ett fint felmess om att den hade krashat :p
<larsemil> finns det ingen vettigare kalender app till android än den som är standard?
<Barre> larsemil: +1
<Barre> larsemil: har letat i snart ett år
<Whiskey> inge gury på regexp :/(
<Barre> Whiskey: har du en direkt fråga, eller är du bara generellt nyfiken på vilken kompetens som sitter här? :)
<larsemil> den som är standard suger ju Barre !
<Laser> N[gon inne_
<Whiskey> kpd¨
<Whiskey> jodå
<Whiskey> jag vill match * i de 4 fyra första chars
<Guest98298> har problem med installationen
<Whiskey> så om jag skriver *som*thing
<Whiskey> så vill jag att den matchar de två *
<Whiskey> klurat på det ett tag men får inte ihop det
<FranzStrudel> Guest98298, installation med vad och vad är det som inte fungerar?
<Guest98298> ska installera xubuntu 10.10, provat med ubuntu 10.10 med samma problem. Haft ubuntu i flera [r p[ denna burken innan utan problem, sen provade jag puppy 5.1.1 och nu g[r det inte att installera xubuntu
<Barre> Whiskey: * som i * eller * som wildcard?
<Guest98298> live cd funkar fint. dock crashar gparted direkt n'r man startar det, om det har n[n betydelse.
<Guest98298> hj'lp_
<Guest98298> ittar ingen info
<Whiskey> wildcard
<Guest98298> FranzStrudel: n[gon ide
<Whiskey> Barre: Wildcard
<Whiskey> hmm missade higlight :D
<FranzStrudel> Guest98298, är det endast en tom dator eller ligger det något annat OS på den på en annan partition.(Typ Windows?)
<Whiskey> -_
<Whiskey> -__
<Whiskey> -__-
<larsemil> Whiskey: du vill alltså matcha det första och det fjärde tecknet?
<Whiskey> exakt
<Whiskey> nej
<Whiskey> den får matcha det från 1 4
<Whiskey> men om det är efter det så får den inte matcha
<Whiskey> a*b*c*d*e*f*g*h i detta fallet så ska den matcha fram till D
<larsemil> men vad är stjärnan? vad som helst?
<Whiskey> exakt
<Whiskey> kan va var som hälst ingen bestämd plats
<larsemil> Whiskey: så alltså kan du i det där fallet matcha sju bokstäver?
<Whiskey> nej
<Whiskey> den får ju max matcha fram till fjärde bokstaven
 * Barre blir extremt förvirrad
<Whiskey> so*met*hing
<Whiskey> där tex får den bara matcha första *
<Whiskey> so*m*et*hing
<larsemil> vadå första *? menar du stjärnan som tecken?
<Whiskey> och där de två första
<Whiskey> ja
<Whiskey> den ska ju matcha *
<Whiskey> försökte mig på
<Whiskey> - /^[^\*]{4}/ men gick inte så bra
<Whiskey> ingen som fattar?
<larsemil> nej. jag förstår inte vad du vill? få veta hur många * som finns? på vilken plats? escapa ut de fyra första stjärnorna?
<Whiskey> alltså
<Whiskey> texten kan vara vad som hälst
<Whiskey> o den får bara matcha de fyra första *
<Whiskey> som hittas inom fyra bokstäver
<Whiskey> fyra
<Whiskey> fyra
<Whiskey> f*y*r*a
<Whiskey> f*y*r*aäääääääää
<Whiskey> f*y*r*aäää*äää*äää
<Whiskey> de som är efter spelar ingen roll
<Whiskey> kan ju inte va så svårt o förstå :D
<FranzStrudel> jag förstår inte alls vad du menar, men jag är ju lite trög också
<Whiskey> alltså
<Whiskey> om texten är
<Whiskey> V*o*l*vo så matchar den alla
<Whiskey> V*o*l*vo så matchar den alla *
<Whiskey> V*o*l*vo så matchar den alla men slutar matcha efter 3 bokstäver här
<larsemil> vad ska den returnera då? 3? True? ***?
<Whiskey> ja
<larsemil> ...
<Whiskey> fast de kan jag nog fixa själv behöver bara regexp
<FranzStrudel> ja? :)
<Whiskey> fast de kan jag nog fixa själv behöver bara regexp:n
<larsemil> Whiskey: Du vill veta hur många stjärnor det är i de fyra första bokstäverna?
<Whiskey> ja
<Whiskey> typ
<larsemil> jag ger upp
<larsemil> hej då
<Whiskey> de låter rätt eller om de är några sjärnor
<Whiskey> och om det är så ska den matcha
<bamsefar> Whiskey: Loopa igenom strängen, få ut en char i taget, kolla om det är en *, sluta när du är nöjd.
<Whiskey> måste ju finnas nån regexp som klarar de
<bamsefar> foreach($string as $char) { if($char == '*') { $stars++ } if($i > 3) { break; }}
<larsemil> men om du int eklarar av ens att definiera vad det är du är ute efter så blir det ju svårt att göra en regel för ett uttryck
<larsemil> bamsefar: 0/
<Whiskey> men alltså
<Whiskey> ([\*]{1})
<Whiskey> den matchar oändligt antal *********
<larsemil> bamsefar: foreach($string as $char) { if($char == '*') { $stars++ } if($stars > 3) { break; }}
<Whiskey> de får max vara fyra
<Whiskey> nej de blir fel
<Whiskey> ska vara regxp
<bamsefar> Whiskey: Varför?
<Whiskey> för det är det jag använder dedt till
<larsemil> vad använder du det till?
<Whiskey> spelar det någon roll?
<larsemil> ja
<Whiskey> tcl
<larsemil> för du klarar inte av att förklara vad du vill
<Whiskey> ffs
<Whiskey> hur svårt är det o fatta
<Whiskey> inom 4 bokstäver
<Whiskey> vill jag veta om det finns någon *
<Whiskey> om det finns någon *
<larsemil> mellan de fyra första menar du?
<Whiskey> matcha om det finns någon efter fyra bokstäver ignoreera
<Whiskey> vad som hälst
<Whiskey> S*DFSDGASDG*SAD
<Whiskey> spelar ingen roll inget bästmmt
<FranzStrudel> = 1 *
<bamsefar> Whiskey: preg_match(/\*/, substr($text, 0, 4));
<Whiskey> wtf is preg_match
<bamsefar> Whiskey: En php-funktion.
<Whiskey> k
<bamsefar> Du har inte specificerat vilket språk du använder.
<Whiskey> [2010-11-15] [13:57:03]  »» [Whiskey] tcl
<bamsefar> Haha
<bamsefar> I'm not helping you.
<maddoc> :-D
<Whiskey> substr finns i tcl dock
<kodein> Whiskey: ^([^\*][^\*][^\*][^\*]) matchar det omvända mot vad du vill ha. en övning till läsaren är att invertera det ;)
<larsemil> Whiskey: för att försöka förstå, ska det matcha om det är en stjärna bland de fyra första tecknen eller bokstäverna?
<larsemil> eller jag har annat att göra så hej hej
<larsemil> Täntke släppa min nya hemsida idag.
<Barre> Whiskey: fungerar det att använda sed?
<Barre> kan ju fuska lite och göra två sed operationer.. typ awk '{gsub(/\*/, ""); print substr($0,1,4)}'
<Barre> och med sed så menar jag givetvis awk O.o
 * Barre är trött
<Barre> Whiskey: glöm det, jag hade uppenbarligen inte fattat (eller läst)
<PontusOhman> Själv är jag less på att min MySQL-databas har korkat igen :(
 * amelia morrar på RHN
<larsemil> PontusOhman: så korkat av den
<FranzStrudel> någon som vet ett schysst alternativ för BasKet för gnome? Mina KDE apps har en förmåga att crasha under gnome
<bamsefar> Hrrmpf, min yum stannade precis, händer ingenting. :(
<larsemil> bamsefar: så korkat av den
<bamsefar> larsemil: Verkligen
<kodein> yum var dumt mot mig i helgen med
<FranzStrudel> yum yum
<larsemil> på tal om yum har jag en färsk munk i köket...
<Barre> larsemil: en nyfödd i tonsur?
<Barre> :P
<larsemil> Barre: du är inte från gbg eller?
<Barre> larsemil: nope, men de har väldigt bra humor där :)
<larsemil> nu ska jag gå och städa bilen coh sen hämta grabben och några barn som blivit hemskickade till oss för att få vattkoppor
<Coffe> har flyttat våran vpn server till nytt ip
<Coffe> men nu kan jag varken pinga clienterna eller dom ut något på nätet
<morto_> Hej! Någon som kan hjälpa mig med en enkel bash script grej? har letat som fan på nätet men hittar ej en lösning
<amelia> morto_: vad vill du göra?
<morto_> Göra ett loop script som loopar igenom massa jpg filer i en katalog. Men jag vill bara göra nått med text var 3e och inte var 5e fil
<morto_> Kör man for file in *.jpg
<morto_> så tar den ju alla filerna
<amelia> ja..
<IPconfig> hej hej ^^
<amelia> morto_: skiljer sig de filerna du vill göra något med från den andra på något sätt?
<morto_> Hur gör man för bara plocka var 3'e fil?
<IPconfig> amelia
<morto_> skiljer sig hur? det är en sekvens med bilder där jag bara villkunna plocka en bild med ett visst intervall
<amelia> morto_: du kanske kan göra något med sort.. vet inte på rak arm, du kanske kan kolla man-filen?
<HeMan> morto_: då för du nog ha en variabel som räknar ut vilken fil du ska göra saker med
<HeMan> morto_: dvs du loopar fortfarande igenom alla filer men om räknaren modulo 3 är 0 så gör du sakerna
<morto_> Jo Heman men hur? får ej till de
<Coffe> vart är de man echo 1 i för fil för att få igång forwarding ?
<IPconfig> men port forwarding är inte free va
<Ulthwen> morto: Om det är v4.0 eller högre av bash kan du köra med något som heter step value
<amelia> morto_: if [$RAKNARE = 3 ]; then echo "gör något med filen" else echo "gör inget med filen" fi RAKNARE++ eller något sånt.
<IPconfig> man kan inte öpnna portar med de
<IPconfig> eller ?
<johanbr> files = $(ls *.jpg|awk '(NR % 3) == 0 {print}')
<amelia> Coffe: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<morto_> Ulthwen kör bara 3.2
<johanbr> eller kortare: files = $(ls *.jpg|awk '(NR % 3) == 0')
<Ulthwen> morto: hmm, ska kolla om ranges funkar
<morto_> johanbr vad gör det du skriver?
<HeMan> johanbr: snyggt med awk!
<johanbr> morto_, listar var tredje fil
<amelia> awk är sjukt tufft.
<amelia> folk som verkligen kan awk är rätt imponerande.
<Ulthwen> for i in {1..10..2}; do echo "Welcome $i times"; done
<Ulthwen> morto: så den principen funkar
<HeMan> nu när jag nästan behärskar vim kanske jag ska försöka lära mig awk
<johanbr> prova: ls *.jpg|awk '(NR % 3) == 0'
<Ulthwen> fast du får byta ut 2 mot 3 då i ditt fall
<Ulthwen> morto: och så vill du nog börja på 0, etc
<johanbr> HeMan, tack :)
<morto_> Johnbr men då får man ej med den första filen?
<Coffe> tack amelia
<HeMan> morto_: kör == 1 (isf == 0)
<Coffe> asså nu blir jag snart arg,
<kodein> hulk smash
<morto_> men hur fan använder jag ls *.jpg|awk '(NR % 3) == 0' för att tex flytta dom till en annan katalog? För kör väl inte det i en loop antar jag.
<morto_> Ulthwen for i in {1..10..2}; do echo "Welcome $i times"; done verkar bara funka i bash 4
<HeMan> morto_: for i in $(ls *.jpg|awk '(NR % 3) == 0'); do mv $i mynewdir; done
<morto_> aa sant ibland är man bra dum
<Ulthwen> morto: Oops, läste visst på fel rad i version. mmm, funkar bra i 4.1.5(1) kan jag meddela iaf men det hjälper ju inte dig
<morto_> ne men löste sig med Johanbr's förslag
<Coffe> HeMan,  du kör openvpn va ?
<morto_> openvpn är kung
<amelia> Coffe: :=
<amelia> :)
<kodein> men usch. mörker.
<HeMan> Coffe: jepp!
<Coffe> konstigt. några som ansluter. kan man pinga . vissa andra inte
<Coffe> HeMan,  vilken version ?
<Coffe> varför kan vissa klienter routas ut , å andra inte ..
<Coffe> mög
<madeleine> går inte att bränna över en film på dvd? :S
<madbear> jooo det går
<madbear> vad är det för format madeleine ?
<madeleine> menar du på filmen?
<madbear> japp
<madeleine> filyp avi står de. hm
<morto_> Coffe sitter dom på samma OS?
<Coffe> jag har bara bytt ip från .17. till .19.
<Coffe> samt uppgraderat ubuntu
<madbear> madeleine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95VoSY5m6tE
<madbear> enkelt :D
<madeleine> men jag har inte de som dom visar:S
<madeleine> asså detta på youtube
<madbear> ok
<madeleine> men jag har ju brännings program men de funkar ju inte
<madbear> varför inte?
<madeleine> vet inte..
<FranzStrudel> ...
<madbear> madeleine: hur gör du då?
<madeleine> som man ska göra..
<madeleine> men jag har ju bra skivor DVD-R 4.7 GB
<madeleine> men musik kan jag bränna..
<madeleine> men inte film
<madbear> vad säger programmet när du försöker bränna dvd då?
<madeleine> ska kolla igen
<madeleine> byt ut skivan som stöds, typ så står de
<madeleine> så jag vet inte
<madbear> men!! :D jag använder bara k3b och growisofs själv
<madbear> och inte ubuntu så :/
<madbear> madeleine: sudo apt-get install k3b
<madeleine> hur gör jag de
<madbear> i en terminal :D
<StefanB-sv> emil_s, jag kollar mitt IP och ISP imorgon, jag kan inte skicka PM så därför svarar jag här
<toppen> nån här, eller idlas det bara?
<phnom> Vi idlar som tokar.
<toppen> Jag funderar på att installera linux igen, efter nästan 10 års frånvaro :)
<toppen> hur är det med ubuntu, bra skit? och varför är det bättre än sig Fedora?
<toppen> säg*
<Sudden> någon som tror att denna burk skulle funka bra med ubuntu? eller någon som har något annat förslag? http://www.komplett.se/k/ci.aspx?sku=10447
<phnom> Inte en aning om Fedora, men Ubuntu är bra skit :)
<toppen> jag körde red hat när det begav sig
<phnom> Det är la bara att trycka i en live-cd/usb och prova
<virtuald> toppen: ubuntu är mer inriktat på användaruppelevensen, "linux för människor"
<toppen> låter konstigt om inte Fedora försökte med samma grej :)
<ePax> i want froyo :S
<Haffe> Förklara c++ för mig.
<antii> ePax: Det får du när jag har gingerbread ::):)
<ePax> säkert :D vad har du för lur?
<antii> Nexus..
<antii> Såklart jag får 3.0 innan du får froyo ;)
<ePax> självklart
<ePax> HTC är en aning segare en ericsson
<ePax> (;
<antii> ;)
<antii> Slipper sånt.
 * antii slaps Philip5 with a large trout.
<Philip5> pfff
<antii> Philip5: :)
<Philip5> händer här då?
<antii> party?
<Philip5> kul
<antii> sj?
<virtuald> sl?
<antii> turk
<virtuald> fitta
<phnom> :O
<antii> apa
<virtuald> aids
<antii> slut
<virtuald> whore
<cahoot> Tourette?
<antii> s
<virtuald> ticks
<Recordable> 3300kr är min hyra nu, i januari stiger den med 1000kr då jag mister ungdomsrabatten, hur många % är det den stiger med?
<bamsefar> 33?
<cahoot> inget?
<phnom> 30.3% ?
<cahoot> det är väl din kostnad och inte hyran som stiger?
<Recordable> Den hyra som jag betalar i nuläget stiger
<Fogge> "typ en tredjedel" om man vill ha ett svar, "1000/3300=0,30303030303030 i oändlighet" om man går en matematikkurs
<phnom> Fogge: Eller om man tagit sig igenom högstadiet...
<Fogge> Högstadiets matte är väl också en matematikkurs. :P
<Haffe> Jag undrar om det är i oändlighet.
<Haffe> 10/33
<Haffe> Har det en ändlig decimalutveckling.
<IPconfig> hello
<johanbr> Haffe, nej
<johanbr> kan t.ex. ses genom att stirra på divisionsalgoritmen
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> ELler vänta.
<Haffe> Den är periodisk.
<johanbr> ja, exakt
<jolaren> Någon som kan tipsa mig om hur jag blir av med "e-mail" fliken från min översta toolbar? Har nämligen Gmail där och det ser så fult ut / är irriterande när "e-mail" finns där trots att det inte används
<jolaren> På något vänster har jag fått till det bra på netbooken fast det var minst ett år sedan
<spacebug-> jolaren: högerklicka på brevet och välj "remove from panel". Men det är ju inte bara för mail utan även indicators för chat/broadcast mm
<K350> Hur/var redigerar jag  färger för gnome apps i kubuntu? Mpm -gtkrc har jag ju inte vad jag kan se
<jolaren> spacebug-: du missförstod mig, vill ha kvar brevet men inte "e-mail" under fliken ..
<spacebug-> jolaren: ah ok
<Haffe> ALltså.
<Haffe> Ibland så hatar jag bara C++.
<Haffe> Varför kan de inte bestämma sig för att kasta ckompatibiliteten överbord en gång för alla?
<bamsefar> :P
<Haffe> Det är inte snyggt att det finns minst 5 olika sätt att göra allt.
<EAG> hmm kan man sätta rättigheter på filer där gruppen inte existerar?!?
<EAG> eller finns inte alla grupper med i /etc/passwd?
<EAG> underligt... användaren är i gruppen, men verkar inte funka ändå
<EAG> äh det funkar ju *dum ihuvudet*
<Eltu> Kan inte uppgradera till 10.10... har försökt allt jag kan komma på
<Eltu> Har 10.04
<Eltu> Och jag ser inget alternativ för uppgradering i min Update Manager
<Eltu> Kör update-manager -d i terminalen
<Eltu> Också provat update-manager -c
<Eltu> Men den ser precis ut som vanligt, med andra ord inget alternativ för uppgradering till 10.10
<Nafallo> Eltu: har du kollat i system/administration/mjukvarukallor och stallt in att den far anvanda normala version?
<Nafallo> versioner even
<Eltu> Nafallo: japp
<Eltu> Fortfarande samma problem
<Nafallo> Eltu: tail -n1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<Eltu> Ger "prompt=normal"
<Nafallo> update-manager -c ?
<Eltu> 22:42:20 <Eltu> Kör update-manager -d i terminalen
<Eltu> 22:42:34 <Eltu> Också provat update-manager -c
<Nafallo> och om du testar nu, fortfarande samma?
<Eltu> Tyvärr, ja
<virtuald> update-manager -d är för att uppgradera till utvecklingsversionen dvs 11.04 (som inte är släppt)
<Eltu> Jo, har insett det nu :P
<Eltu> Men update-manager -c fungerar som sagt inte heller
<Nafallo> virtuald: bara om man redan ar pa 10.10 sakerligen
<virtuald> antagligen
<Nafallo> Eltu: du ar helt uppdaterad, inkl. lucid-updates ?
<Eltu> Japp.
<virtuald> funkar för mig
<Philip5> Squarism: sitter du och nattugglar?
<Squarism> det vet du
<Philip5> pysslar du med då?
<Squarism> spelade lite Halo nyss
<Squarism> =D
<Squarism> Själv då?
<Philip5> slänger ihop paket av nvidias senaste 260.19.21 drivisar och tänkte uppdatera
<Squarism> spela på linux mao?
<Squarism> eller höll du på med 3d ?
<Philip5> både och
<Squarism> vad spelas då?
<Philip5> just nu mest soulstorm och SC2
<Squarism> soulstorm måste jag googla
<Philip5> det är warhammer 40k
<Squarism> är det THQs variant?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> lite äldre
<Squarism> ah
<Squarism> jag är mkt svag för company of heroes
<Philip5> com innan company of heroes
<Philip5> jag också
<Squarism> uh.. kanske kan köra en match ngn dag
<Squarism> jag är inte så het online.. men va väl uppe i lvl 3 kanske =D
<Squarism> tyvärr har jag ett skruttigt radeon 1950 som inte supportas av windows 7
<Squarism> går helt enkelt att köra i vettig upplösning
<Philip5> jag kör typ aldrig online :(
<Squarism> det är sjukt kul måste jag säga
<Philip5> kan jag tänka mig
<Squarism> det är fruktansvärt att förlora
<Squarism> men att vinna är ba så sjukt härligt
<Philip5> så klart
<Squarism> jo, men de går inte att mäta sig med FPS tex.. snabba matcher som snabbt glöms
<Squarism> men ett COH parti kan bli lite episkt nästan
<Squarism> minns alla viktiga ögonblck osv
<Philip5> mer strategi
<Philip5> brb, ska boota om med nya drivisarna
<Philip5> jahapp
<Squarism> det gick bra?
<Philip5> jajamen
<Squarism> finfint
<Squarism> surfa lite på grafikkort
<Philip5> bara att jag råkade ut för en fchk vid reboot
<Squarism> verkar som man kan få okej grejer för 4-500
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> jag skulle behöva uppgradera halva min burk som börjar kännas lite gammal
<Squarism> jag me.. men orka
<Squarism> =D
<Squarism> kör du bara linux eller windows oxo?
<Philip5> tänkte köpa på mig intel i7 cpu men då får man ju byta mb också
<Philip5> och minnen
<Squarism> jag spelar inte så mkt längre
<Squarism> sitter mest o surfar och programmerar.
<Squarism> så min hemdator samlar mest damm
<Squarism> kör mest jobblaptop
<Squarism> med omkompilerad kernel
<Philip5> ja du är ju värsta kernelhackern du
<Squarism> Oyeah =D
<Squarism> hur är arbetslivet då?
<Squarism> kan inte få nog av pendlingen?
<Philip5> har slutat pendla
<Squarism> Philip5, nyligen? Hade för mig att du körde organisations konsult i sthlm?
<Philip5> inte i sthlm
<Squarism> lyckans ost
<Squarism> själv pendlar man
<Philip5> jo jag vet. jag har pendlat ett par år tidigare men inte sedan i våras
<Squarism> Så sitter du i möten hela dagarna eller vad består ditt arbete i?
<Philip5> ibland men mest går jag igenom dokumentation och skriver sådan, intervjuar folk och sånt
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-16
<maxjezy> tjo!
<virtuald> tyst, vi försöker sova här
<maxjezy> sorry
<amelia> *gäääsp*
<Coffe> morrn
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Coffe> detta är konstigt, jar är u alsuten hemifrån med vpn, kommer åt fileserver, men några av mina kära medarbetare kan inte det
<larsemil> Coffe: som sitter på jobbet eller som också sitter hemma?
<Coffe> larsemil,  som sitter hemma å jobbar
<Coffe> undrar om jag kan framtvinga på klient sida . att när dom ansluter med vpn att dom får vissa sök sufix
<Coffe> amnesia, de ska finnas något tool för att uppdatera bind on the fly så att säga
<amelia> Coffe: rndc reload?
<amelia> om du menar skicka ut nya zonfiler till slavarna... annars vet jag inte vad du yrar om. :P
<Ulthwen> någon annan som ibland, i framför allt Firefox, ibland upplever, och det här är svårt att förklara, men när man skriver så markeras med korta intervall allt man skrivit på sedan fenomenet inträffade och man skriver över det man just skrivit. Känns som typ Insert knappen är permanent på vilket inte skulle vara så farligt om den inte också 1 ggn per sekund eller varanna sekund markerade allt man skrivit den senaste
<Ulthwen>  sekunden eller två...
<Coffe> amelia, tack
<amelia> :)
<Coffe> amelia,  nsupdate var de iofs jag tänkte på
<Ulthwen> omg. jag vill ha en patchad 2.6.37 kernel, typ NU
<antii> NU!
<Ulthwen> eller ja, 2.6.38 när den införs är väl ännu bättre
<Ulthwen> men damn
<Ulthwen> imponerande
<Philip5> Ulthwen: vad är det för särskilt med den som är så special?
<Ulthwen> den distribuerar inte cpu-cykler lika mellan processer utan ser till att den tty som du använder får flest så desktopen känns betydligt mer responsive än tidigare, iaf så länge det är en bakgrundsprocess som käkar dina cpu-cykler
<Philip5> Ulthwen: vad är det för feature som gör det? en ny io scheduling modell?
<Ulthwen> kallas visst för task groups per TTY
<Philip5> aha
<Ulthwen> http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=15455
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<bamsefar> Har någon tips på ett verktyg som kan polla ett interface var 10-15:e sekund via snmp och rita en fin graf över det hela?
<Ulthwen> ntop kanske?
<Philip5> mrtg?
<Fogge> Det låter som att folk bara smällt till tangentbordet med näven ibland... "Behöver du ett FTP-program? Kör fcjh! Brandvägg? Jag är jättenöjd med ksdy!"
<Philip5> hehe
<Ulthwen> fast vanligtvis så brukar det finnas någon humor i det hela
<Ulthwen> less is more
<Ulthwen> till exempel
<Ulthwen> eller top
<Ulthwen> och sedan
<Ulthwen> ntop
<Ulthwen> finns iofs ingen humor i ntop, men det följer liksom logiskt av att top är till för processer och ntop då för nätverk
<Barre_> bamsefar: är det bara en enda snmpget du skall göra så kan du ju "enkelt" skapa din egna rrd med rrdtools och uppdatera med snmpwalk via ett bash-script. så slipper du eventuell overhead av mrtg, cacti, munin, etc. valet är ditt :)
<Barre> bamsefar: jag har någon gammal länk som jag kan skaka fram som beskriver hur man skall gå tillväga i sådant fall
<bamsefar> Barre: Det är ju enkelt att göra, ja.
<Barre> bamsefar: vet inte riktigt om du är ironisk eller inte (för jag tycker inte det är speciellt enkelt) :) Men man behöver ju bara sätta upp det en gång.. http://silverwraith.com/papers/freebsd-snmp.php här är länken ialla fall :P
 * larsemil flashar in en ny rom på telefonen
<bamsefar> Barre: Det är väl bara rrdtool update och snmpget typ
<Barre> bamsefar: precis
<bamsefar> Barre: Då ska vi se om det händer något.
<HakanS> Goddag amelia:
<Barre> bamsefar: tar ju 2-3ggr uppdatering innan grapherna dyker upp...
<HeMan> haloj!
<Barre> HeMan!
 * Barre upptäckte att han samtidigt som han skrev HeMan! ropade ut det högt i vårat kontorslandskap till allas förtjusning....
<Barre> O.o
<HeMan> hehe
<Ulthwen> Finns det någon liknande terminal som Guake, men som man kan köra i annat läge än fullbreddsläge. Skulle typ vilja ha Guake över den vänstra halvan av monitorn och läsa dokument på den högra halvan i fullhöjd
<bamsefar> Barre: Japp, men jag kör som sagt med 20 sek interval.
<Barre> bamsefar: du har fått det att fungera?
<bamsefar> Barre: Nja
<amelia> den där HakanS är rätt dålig på det här med IRC... om han någon gång hade stannat längre än 20 minuter kanske han hade lyckats få tag på mig också.
<kodein> du vet kidsen idag, måste ha svar nu
<kodein> om 20 minuter är det för sent
<larsemil> vem är det egentligen?
<Coffe> någon här som anv nsupdate ? jag försöker få den att prata med min server. men verkar inte alls få den att ansluta
<amelia> larsemil: HakanS är Drupaladmin på Ubuntu-se
<larsemil> ah
<HeMan> heh, den högsta specade standarden för infiniband är 300 Gbit/s!
<HeMan> Barre: Isilion och IBM SONAS verkar ha IB
<HeMan> Barre: -i
<Barre> HeMan: mmmm
<Barre> HeMan: "Infiniband, a dead man walking" post om infiniband sett från storage.. http://blogs.hds.com/technomusings/2010/06/infiniband-a-dead-man-walking.html
<Barre> hypoteser och personliga reflektioner, men dock en åsikt ;)
<HeMan> Barre: PCIe, intressant
<HeMan> Barre: synd bara att PCIe är långsammare än IB...
<bamsefar> Hrrm, varför tycker den NaN när jag uppenbarligen stoppar in ett värde?
<bamsefar> Jävla rrdtool. :(
<HeMan> Barre: det pratas redan om att nästa generation IB har högre bandbredd än PCIe 3.0
<Barre> HeMan: per pipa ja, men Gen 3 PCIe säger 5Giga transfers per second, och du kan alltid ha fler kanaler. Så i slutändan handlar det om pris per transfer, inte transfer per kanal. Det är inte alltid den bästa tekniken som vinner, se bara på BetaMax och VHS ;)
<HeMan> Barre: VHS tillät porr, det var därför dom vann... :-P
<HeMan> Barre: hade du kollat på pNFS 4.1? (kommer inte ihåg om jag frågat det)
<HeMan> jag känner att jag måste åka på SC11
<HeMan> missade ju SC10
<HeMan> Internet2 deployar 100 GBit Ethernet
<HeMan> bamsefar: ^ det vore väl nått?
<Barre> HeMan: jag sa att pNFS är som tonårssex
<Barre> HeMan: alla pratar om det men få har gjort det
<HeMan> Barre: ah!
<HeMan> Barre: BlueArc ska dema det på SC10
<Barre> HeMan: kewl
<Barre> HeMan: du vet att jag kan hjälpa dig leverera BlueArc baserade lösningar, till grymma priser :)
<HeMan> Barre: trevligt!
<HeMan> Barre: hmm, jag provar ringa dig på vägen hem, har faktiskt ett riktigt case just nu
<Barre> HeMan: gör det...
<bamsefar> HeMan: Hehe, najs! :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Min poller funkar nu. :)
<Coffe> som jag har fattat de. så ökar jag serial på min zone fil. så ska slaves hämta den igen ?
<bamsefar> Coffe: Ja
<bamsefar> Coffe: När din expire har expirat typ.
<Coffe> ok, så bäst att sätta korta expires då
<HeMan> jag fick åtgärda en dns som hade 5 sekunder ttl på www-adressen...
<madbear> HeMan: men vaffö
<bamsefar> Coffe: Annars  skickar ju mastern notifies till slaves.
<Barre> bamsefar: härligt :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Japp
<Coffe> bamsefar,  får de inte alls att fungera å nu försvann min jnl fil
<ePax> 0_o
<bamsefar> Coffe: jnl?
<Coffe> bamsefar,  ja har en sån för varje zon fil ,
<Coffe> trodde i min enfald att nsupdate , de ändringarna skulle sparas
<hexabit> Finns det något program liknande remastersys som kan backa upp systemet till en iso?
<hexabit> I suse?
<coobra> fråga i suse kanalen
<coobra> :D
<hexabit> coobra: hehehe
<coobra> ubuntu is this :p
<hexabit> kör inte suse igentligen, utan hjälper en kompis :)
<coobra> be han instalera ubuntu !!!
<hexabit> coobra: Ja får göra det ;)
<coobra> o/
<coobra> one more ubuntuuser :D
<ePax> Här får man prata om andra distros med :D
<johanbr> hexabit, mondo-rescue
<johanbr> vet inte om det finns paketerat till suse, men skulle gissa det
* You're now known as ubuntulog
 * Philip5 tänker: shit! nu var det någon som var ute efter sexchat i #kubuntu och undrade om jag var tjej och ville veta asl?!?! trodde man skulle vara beskonad från sånt i en linuxkanal och om man iaf har ett nick som mitt som inte borde vara svårtolkat
<cahoot> vederbörande kanske drog fel slutsats av kanalnamnet
<Philip5> ja verkligen
<Philip5> cahoot: frågade också om asl hade någon betydelse i en linuxkanal och då fick jag det ärliga svaret: "if ur male thn my chatting time wel wasted"
<Philip5> säkert bara en vanlig dag i amelias värld men för oss andra nerdar så kan ju sånt här vara chockerande
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<cahoot> ubuntulog: kanske skulle dressera din klient?
<Nafallo> Philip5: o_O
<PontusOhman> Yeey :D Behöver man oroa sig för om ens Xbox (Gamla hederliga) visar 100 grader på CPU'n precis då man startar den :O
<peetra> Godkväll gott folk. :)
<peetra> E de här som mötet ska vara om 1 timme å 20 minuter?
<PontusOhman> peetra: Nej nej ;D
<PontusOhman> ubuntu-meetings
<PontusOhman> -s
<peetra> oki, hänger in mig där. :)
<PontusOhman> Gör så :)
<PontusOhman> Idlar där redan så väntar på att mötet ska börja
<gusnan> vad är det för möte?
<peetra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/ReApprovalApplication
<gusnan> tackar
<peetra> Autsh, det ska gå på engelska? :O
<PontusOhman> Japp :) Fast vi kan ju alltid köra mötet genom babelfish för din skull :p
<peetra> Hehe, det tror jag inte ska behövas. :P
<PontusOhman> Bra bra =)
<peetra> Lika bäst att det går på engelska, så tjhattrar man inte onödigt mycket. :P ^^
<PontusOhman> Sant det :)
<PontusOhman> Hur och frågan är *när* man ska lära sig att göra en backup på en databas INNAN man gör något med den =/
<peetra> Bara å se till att göra min läxa om IPR nudå, så kanske jag kan tillföra mötet något också.
<PontusOhman> IPR?
<peetra> Man lär sig att göra backuper för säkerhets skul med jämna mellanrum efter att ha förstör nåt visst antal. :P
<peetra> Immaterial Personal Rights.
<PontusOhman> Ahaa =)
<PontusOhman> Joo, det är nog sant det :)
<PontusOhman> Spciellt då man tagit över en domän och förra ägaren vägrar släppa den till mig =/ Så måste jag förlita mig helt på dem då något går åt helvete och de jobbar endast kontorstider *blä*
<peetra> Förra våras stjälpte jag två STORA forum för ett dygn pga av att servern blev full av mina backuper, då jag inte hade automagisk radering av gamla, så ibland är backuper ORSAKEN till strul. =P Men vi fick en ny server pfa av att ägarna insåg att den e för liten iallafall. ^^
<PontusOhman> Skönt det iaf :)
<Nafallo> en server? :-)
<PontusOhman> Skulle vara skönt om jag kunde få husera sidan själv, men lär väl komma nångång i framtiden det :)
<peetra> Nåja, en VPS, tror jag det är iofs.
<peetra> De e forum.mammapappa.com jag talade om.
<peetra> Men vi har inhyrd sysadmin
<peetra> men han sitter oftast ett par meter från mig, så det är väldigt praktiskt. =P
<PontusOhman> Skönt det :D
<peetra> @Pontus, vilken sida? :P
<PontusOhman> www.wardrive.se :)
<peetra> Hej där Hunden. :)
<peetra> Åh, Pontus, den kan ju vara hur kul som helst. :D
<PontusOhman> peetra: Vilken då? Sidan eller? :D
<peetra> Jeps
<PontusOhman> Jo tack :) Sidan har varit mer eller mindre död senaste åren så dags att rycka upp den :p
<peetra> Jag har ännu nåt år före jag ska göra skutarbete i min utbildning, men en ide är faktiskt att köra omkring här i min hemstad och kartlägga. :D
<peetra> skutarbete sku alltså vara slutarbete, tror inte det godkänns om man skjuter folk.
<PontusOhman> Vad är det du pluggar till då?
<peetra> allmänbildande IT-utbildning, titeln blir datanom
<peetra> Jag tror att det går att jämföra med ert gymnasium med inrikting, inte speciellt avancerat alltså. :)
<PontusOhman> Aha okej ^^
<PontusOhman> Själv är man på väg att certa sig som kabelråtta (CCNA). Hoppade helt MCSA som jag pluggade förra året ^^
<peetra> Vi har inte haft inriktinging på gymn asiestudierna här i Finland, utan yrkesskolor, dethär är en handelsskola.
<PontusOhman> Då förstår jag
<peetra> Kul är det iallafall, men jag har ibland svårt med lärare som har atttydproblem ang. Open Source. :/
<PontusOhman> Visst är de underbara va :O
<peetra> Ja-a, lite ledsamt att lärare ska vara människor och kunna ha fel. ;-)
<peppis_> Hej
<peppis_> Hur skriver man privat till någon?
<peetra> Högerklicka på namnet, beroende på klient borde du få något passande val. :)
<peppis_> peetra: ok, använder irssi
<peetra> Ingen aning då.
<peppis_> ok
<PontusOhman> peppis_: > ./msg NICK
<PontusOhman> ta bort . bara
<amelia> *gäsp*
<HakanS> amelia: Är du trött?
<amelia> HakanS: japp
<amelia> HakanS: och du är här... vad har du haft på hjärtat i två dagar nu då?
<amelia> HakanS: det är inte ok att fråga efter mig sådär och inte berätta vad du vill... jag blir ju sjukt nyfiken. :(
<HakanS> amelia: Det vågar jag inte säga när det är så mycket folk här. ;)
<amelia> HakanS: meh
<amelia> jag vill veta, NU!!!
<amelia> :P
<vacum> bestämd amelia
<HakanS> amelia: Vill du gifta d ....
<amelia> vacum: japp, annars får man inte som man vill..
<amelia> HakanS: iiih, NAJ!
<vacum> men HakanS. amelia har ju en bamse
<vacum> HakanS: och de är såååå söööööta tillsammansssssss
<HakanS> amelia: Tänkte väl det :)
<amelia> jag har två bamse faktiskt..
<vacum> :)
<vacum> oO
<amelia> vi har en jättestor Sun Fire som heter bamse också
<vacum> hehe
<vacum> sweeet
<amelia> HakanS: så, vad vill du nu?
<HakanS> amelia: Allvarligt talat så vill jag prata om proj.-hanteringssystem
<amelia> HakanS: aha
<vacum> urk va allvarligt
<HakanS> amelia: Har du läst vad jag skriver i tråden?
<amelia> HakanS: jag tänker nog vara en sur unixtomte och hävda att jira är sanninen och ljuset, annars tänker jag vara sur. :P
<HakanS> amelia: Är det mycket jobb att installera och testa?
<amelia> HakanS: är ju en del jobb, men inte så dödsfarligt... några timmar lär man väl få lägga på det iaf
<HakanS> amelia: Kan du lägga upp det på vår server?
<amelia> HakanS: kan vara så att vi behöver mer minne i servern, alternativt dela upp alla tjänster på två burkar så småningom. börjar bli rätt hög last på stackars adder.
<amelia> fast verkar vara mest i/o och det skulle inte direkt lösas av varken minne eller en burk till.
<PontusOhman> Vad för minnen är det som behövs?!
<HakanS> amelia: Tar det mycket kraft?
<peetra> jag tycker inte om jira, men det skulle vara bra å lära sig använda det, då phpbbs bugtracker hr det förstås.
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: Du som är närmast servern lär väl veta vad för typ av server det är?
<vacum> orka phpbb
<vacum> punbb <3
<amelia> HakanS: jira kör på tomcat så det går ju åt en bit iaf.
<amelia> HakanS: men det är lätt att administrera och få till bra ärendehantering.
<HakanS> amelia: Är inte jira för oss som att skjuta myggor med kanon?
<amelia> peetra: inga ärendehanteringssystem är särskillt lätta om man inte är van vid ärendehantering.
<peetra> ubuntu-se.org använder sig väldigt mycket av behörighetssystemet och gruppsystemet som ju är utmärkt i phpBB, jag tror inte att punbb eller SMF skulle svara på alla krav comunityn har.
<peetra> Det stämmer nog, jag får lov å vänja mig. :P
<vacum> gillar inte tjockleken i phpbb
<vacum> men phpbb är en väldigt kompetent lösning
<vacum> punbb är sjukt snabbt
<amelia> HakanS: det tycker jag inte. det kommer klara alla våra krav och det är trevligare än många "mindre" alternativ.
<peetra> @vacuum Mmm, den är lätt, det
<peetra> ofta får man ju pruta på snabhet om an vill ha mycket. ;-P
<peetra> Tur att det inte är samma lika med OS. :D:D
<amelia> HakanS: jira är rätt lätt att administrera både för serveradmins och den som ska adminitrera grupper, flöden och sånt.
<HakanS> amelia: Går det att köra på svenska?
<amelia> HakanS: ingen anning.
<amelia> HakanS: svenska lixom? det är rätt förlegat. :P
<HakanS> amelia: Icke.
<PontusOhman> Dags att fika en snabbis :)
<PontusOhman> Möte snart
<amelia> HakanS: jag hör ett litet "ja det tror jag" i bakgrunden här.
<amelia> HakanS: sambon kör jira på jobbet.
<HakanS> amelia: För de som inte är vana vid projekthantering så är det en fördel om systemet är på svenska.
<amelia> HakanS: jag vet inte det du...
<amelia> HakanS: men vi kan säkert lösa det på svenska även om det är horribelt och helt kört att googla då.
<HakanS> amelia: Jag har provat dotproject några dagar, men det är knepigt att administrera rättigheter.
<amelia> HakanS: du har valt fel dag att diskutera svenska vs engelska... har svurit mig blå över någon idiot som installerat en datans på svenska.
<HakanS> amelia: Den som har rättigheter att editera projekt och aktiviteter kan även ändra alla andras projekt.
<amelia> ok. så ska det inte vara och det är en bra anledning att gå på de lite större systemen, de är anpassade för företag vilket gör att de har mindre "öppenhet" om du förstår vad jag menar
<HakanS> amelia: Ja, det är nog vettigt.
<amelia> jag måste bara få alla att förstå att ärendehanteringen inte ska vara öppen för allt och alla ens inom administrationen.. det som ska vara tillgängligt kan man skriva i forumet när man är klar eller vill ha input. ärendehanteringen får inte bli något diksussionsforum heller.
<Farmfield> HakanS:Håkan & Pontus: Nåt vi behöver synka?
<HakanS> Farmfield: Vem representerar oss, och svarar på frågorna?
<PontusOhman> Jag gör det!
<Farmfield> Tänkte just säga Pontus - men annars jag
<Farmfield> ;)
<PontusOhman> Synka vad?
<Farmfield> Allmänt, vad som gäller, typ... Har ju inte haft tillgång - iaf inte sett till att posta - i LoCot på 2 dar
<Farmfield> Men kollat nu och verkar inte ha varit nåt nytt
<PontusOhman> Ahaa okej :)
<Farmfield> Och har Wikisidan upp så jag vet vad som gäller under mötet
<PontusOhman> Ska bara gå igenom vår Wikisida och kolla
<HakanS> Ni har uppe wikisidan?
<Farmfield> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/ReApprovalApplication
<Farmfield> Jupp
<PontusOhman> Bara se till så man har skön musik i lurarna då :D
<Farmfield> Hade 'Invaders must die' men ybytte just till nåt softare, hehe
<Farmfield> ;D
<HakanS> Farmfield: Var du med på Ubuntu-dagarna i Gbg?
<Farmfield> Men keep it simple stupid nu
<Farmfield> Jupp
<Farmfield> Sponsrade ju
<Farmfield> Löste stolar/bord + lite cash, nån tusing typ
<Farmfield> Pontus: INget snack om 22 releasefester, hehe
<PontusOhman> Nej då! ^^
<Farmfield> ;D
<Farmfield> HakanS: Om dom mot förmodan tar upp temat/färgen så ligger vi i planeringen att byta till UDTheme, as simple as
<HakanS> Såg att vi missat fylla i översta raden "Here you should provide a summary of your group over a couple of short paragraphs. "
<Farmfield> 'Group' som i administrationen?
<PontusOhman> Dunno
<HakanS> Farmfield: Temat: Japp
<Farmfield> ?
<Farmfield> lol
<HakanS> Group som i LoCot
<Farmfield> HakanS Frågan var: När grundades LoCot
<Farmfield> Jag kan skriva nåt snabbt
<PontusOhman> Mötet har ännu inte börjat så jag kommer springa en snabbis på the lou :)
<peetra> Ska vi räcka upp händerna på #ubuntu-meeting nu???
<HakanS> Farmfield: Hösten 2004
<HakanS> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/1381
<Haffe> Finns det några cykelfreaks här?
<Farmfield> The Swedish LoCo was founded fall 2004. Until today we've had 16.000 registrations and have about 200 active members.
<PontusOhman> LÃ¥ter bra det :)
<Farmfield> Bara nåt enkelt
<PontusOhman> Jag skulle inte vilja vara LoCot från Vietnam nu iaf ^^ Frågan är vad klockan är där :p
<amelia> PontusOhman: vadå då?
<PontusOhman> Eftersom de är uppe för ReApproval också :D
<Farmfield> HakanS: nåt mer där överst som är bra att få med?
<PontusOhman> Och ska närvara ikväll på mötet
<Nafallo> Farmfield: "on the forum", right?
<amelia> PontusOhman: ah
<HakanS> Farmfield: Räcker nog med det.
<Farmfield> är det jag eller händer det nada?
<Farmfield> ...i Ubuntu-meeting?
<PontusOhman> Helt stendött där =/
<PontusOhman> Vi väntar ett par minuter till (15 min är standard). Har det inte hänt något där så kommer jag dra iväg ett mail till ansvariga och kräva ett svar!
<Nafallo> ehrm...enligt kalendern ar det inget mote?
<Nafallo> nvm. tittade fel.
<Nafallo> ehrm... det ar en timme kvar :-)
<Farmfield> Hmm, jag kan IRC för dåligt, men ligger det på nån undertavla eller nåt?
<peetra> Nähä?
<PontusOhman> WTF O_o
<peetra> ROFL
<Nafallo> 9pm GMT...
<Nafallo> Tue Nov 16 20:09:35 GMT 2010
<Farmfield> 20 sa nån, hehe
<peetra> Hur många är vi som är en timme fö tidigt inne då?
<Farmfield> +1h
<Farmfield> hupp, men så är det ju då... ;D
<PontusOhman> "The next meeting is scheduled for Tuesday 16th of November 2010, 20:00 UTC"
<PontusOhman> Och det var nån som sa 21.00 för oss då
 * peetra faller av stolen.
<Nafallo> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar
<PontusOhman> men k**ll*
<PontusOhman> Var Vulfgar som lurade oss att det var kl 21.00
<Nafallo> PontusOhman: wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda ocksa...
<PontusOhman> Överväger just nu om jag kommer kunna närvara på mötet, då jag jobbar imorgon =/
<Nafallo> bah. jag ringer nagon och kollar :-)
<peetra> Jag twittrade fel om tidpunkten.
<peetra> om det är fel alltså.
<Nafallo> bah. voicemail.
<PontusOhman> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?day=16&month=11&year=2010&hour=20&min=0&sec=0&p1=0 Där har vi länken som de länkar till! Den säger 21.00
<mghg_> 20:00 UTC enligt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncilAgenda, 21:00 GMT enligt http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar. Vem skall man lita på? ;-)
<virtuald> pontusohman: 20 utc är väl 21 cet?
<PontusOhman> virtuald: > Ja, jag räknar det som så :)
<Nafallo> UTC = GMT = CET-1
<mghg_> UTC och GMT är i stort sett samma sak (det är bara någon enstaka sekund som kan skilja). Svensk vintertid är UTC+1
<virtuald> normaltid :p
<PontusOhman> Men vänta nu
<Nafallo> men det var ju det jag sa :-P
<PontusOhman> Enligt: timeanddate som de länkar till: "Stockholmtis 21:00" Så ska mötet alltså vara NU!
<Nafallo> PontusOhman: beror pa om man litar pa agendan eller kalendern :-)
<PontusOhman> Agendan! SÃ¥klart :D
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> well, jag far inte tag pa varken Alan eller Laura... :-/
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: Skrev till den ansvarige enligt loggarna i ubuntu-meeting nu så får se om vi får nå svar!
<Nafallo> PontusOhman: jag testade ringa henne nyss... voicemail.
<PontusOhman> Aha okej :)
<PontusOhman> Darn it
<Nafallo> one step ahead ;-)
<Nafallo> nej vanta. svenska... ett steg fore! :-)
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: Fick ett mail idag från, Marianna Raffaele! Synd att de har lagt om så att man inte kan certa sig för Ubuntu längre =/
<PontusOhman> Unfortunately, you will not be issued a certificate of completion after
<PontusOhman> the course.
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> jag ser henne troligen personligen imorgon ;-)
<mghg_> Var glada att ni inte bor i Vietnam, nu är klockan 03:24 och mötet kanske inte börjar förrän om drygt en halvtimme. Ingen bra nattsömn där inte ...
<PontusOhman> mghg_: Nä precis :D
<EAG> kort fråga: om man sätter ip manuellt i network manager (eller vad det nu heter) och sen loggar ut.. släpper datorn ip-adressen då?
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: > Men du som jobbar därnere, så det finns ingen chans alls att certa sig mot Ubuntu nu längre sen det togs bort?
<Nafallo> PontusOhman: inte mitt omrade ar jag radd.
<PontusOhman> Okej =)
<EAG> ingen som vet alltså
<Nafallo> EAG: "testa?" :-)
<Farmfield> mghg: Du på IRC, hehe?
<EAG> jag orkar inte testa på den här burken..
<EAG> jag har nog klantat mig
<EAG> satt igång en server (med gnome) testat så att allt funkat med ssh etc, loggat ut åkt därifrån.. och sen märker att fanskapet inte svarar :(
<PontusOhman> EAG: > Finns risk för det, ja!
<Nafallo> l,bnbnmnb nmnb n,mmnbvcbgnhjkloihyjugnhl.nv cvbn,ṁbn vcvbnjkolkihyugtfrhyiuo0p8iyugtfrghyl;.,
<EAG> jag har ett vagt minne av att det är som jag misstänker :(
<Nafallo> oops, sorry
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: Hmmm :)
<PontusOhman> EAG: Har för mig att den "tappar" efter ett tag, men är inte 100%! Testa och fråga 118100 :D
<EAG> typiskt
<peppis_> NÃ¥gon som har iphone?
<PontusOhman> EAG: Står servern långt därifrån?
<EAG> ja
<EAG> och inlåst
<PontusOhman> Står den bakom en router? Varför låste du då inte en fast IP på MACen för?
<Nafallo> heh, server med network-manager... jag sager da det :-P
<PontusOhman> Illa =/
<EAG> jag skulle sätta det ordentligt i interfaces nu när jag kom hem...
<peppis_> EAG: ok, har du appen remote?
<EAG> ?
<EAG> hade inte alternateskivan tvingat in all grafisk skit hade jag ju varit tvungen att göra det ordentligt... nu tog latheten överhand
<Nafallo> EAG: du ar tankt att anvanda serverskivan? :-)
<EAG> Nafallo: det går ju inte att lätt skapa och installera på raidade och krypterade partitioner med server-skivan...
<EAG> såvitt jag fattar iaf
<PontusOhman> Någon som vet vart man ställer in språket i Evolution?
<Nafallo> EAG: ehrm... jo :-)
<PontusOhman> Glömt att jag ens frågade :D
<Nafallo> EAG: serverskivan ar mer eller mindre samma som alternative, forutom andra tasks att valja.
<EAG> undrar vad fan jag höll på med senast då
 * Nafallo undrar om han har nagon efterratt...
<EAG> jo det är ju förresten sant... jag är snurrig
<EAG> jag orkade bara inte installera om den burken
 * EAG ställer sig i hörnet och skäms
 * Nafallo ler
<EAG> jag har ju en annan identisk burk med enbart server-installen...
<Nafallo> oooh. min nya externa ar pa "Express 24" leverans \o/
 * PontusOhman Undrar vad fasen han ska göra med alla över 400 skivor med Ubuntu som står i förrådet... Både 10.04 samt 10.10 :)
<EAG> ge bort är mitt tips
<Nafallo> PontusOhman: t-centralen? ;-)
<PontusOhman> EAG: Ska göra det, men måste på nå sätt få ut den till alla som är ansvariga för möten :)
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: > Bjur du på resan ner dit så :p bor 40 mil från fjollträsk :P
<Nafallo> lol
<EAG> ställ dig vid bögringen och häll ner på alla springer förbi runt 07.30-tiden
<Nafallo> om du far till nagonstans att sta och gora reklam for Ubuntu dar kan du ju fraga "the big man" :-)
<EAG> ok, då vet du inte vad jag menade nu
<PontusOhman> Haha ;D
<amelia> PontusOhman: skicka till så många bibliotek du kan i sverige och be dem lägga dem någonstans där man kan ta en skiva?
<PontusOhman> amelia: > Vore en bra idé :)
<PontusOhman> Drog precis iväg ett mail till Jesper Nilsson som skrivit Ubuntuboken då den innehåller en hel del stavfel :)
<Nafallo> hehe. folk pratade om det nar vi startade locot for nagra ar sedan :-P
 * Nafallo tar det som att amelia ar palast
<EAG> är verkligen installationscds en bra grej som "reklam" ?
<amelia> Nafallo: haha, inte direkt.
<amelia> Nafallo: men kan du hitta något gnu-inspirerat community som INTE tänkt den tanken så bjuder jag på öl och kebab om du är i sthlm. :P
<Nafallo> EAG: inte enbart :-)
<PontusOhman> peetra och amelia har ni kollat in tråden där jag länkade till: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_issue_tracking_systems
<Nafallo> amelia: sthlm har inte bra öl ;-). dessutom gor du val det iaf? :-)
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: > Vet du om det går att beställa posters och sånt? Alltså till reklam syfte och för releasepartys runtom i Sverige?
<PontusOhman> Eller är det reklamsyfte? (Stavning)
<peetra> Jag vill ha Ubuntu-klistermärken. *rodnar*
<mghg_> Farmfield: Jag testade att med ligga här som en lurker ;-) Men ramlade ut efter ett tag ...
<Nafallo> PontusOhman: osaker. jag skulle kunna fraga imorgon dock om du vill.
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: Kommer du ihåg det så får du gärna göra det :)
<amelia> Nafallo: gör jag? vore lite utanför min comfort zone, jag dricker ju inte..
 * Nafallo /tror/ han ska till kontoret imorgon
<Nafallo> amelia: bjuder pa kebab menade jag
<amelia> Nafallo: jaha, jo det kanske kan hända.
<Farmfield> Nafallo: Satt inte du i UK?
<Nafallo> Farmfield: jo? :-)
<Farmfield> Hehe, Såg fel, trodde det var du som erbjöd en kebab om [nån] kom till sthlm men såg att det var riktat till dig - sry
<Farmfield> 120 sekunder
<amelia> Farmfield: du för öva på mirkkandet. :P
<Nafallo> :-)
<Farmfield> jag tröttnade på 'chatt' redan på ICQ-tiden, hehe
<Farmfield> Amelia: Det sista var till dig
<EAG> mitt icq-konto verkar ha blivit hackat till slut
<EAG> jävla ryssar
<EAG> vad är det för fel på dem?
<Farmfield> En massa välutbildat folk i ett land (eller samling länder) där det är svårt att tjäna pengar - så 'alla' blir kriminella
<amelia> Farmfield: vi lever i olika världar märker jag.
<Farmfield> Amelia: Sett till IRC eller ryssar? ;D
<amelia> Farmfield: IRC.
<EAG> hmm nä det funkar ju faktiskt fortfarande.. måste bara vara pidgin som fått hicka
<Farmfield> Amelia: Fast anar du har grym nytta av det i jobbet
<peetra> Jag är säkert den enda i världen inne på freenode med Empathy....
<Farmfield> Ang: LoCot's reapproval: Nada aktivitet i ubuntu-meeting... Vad skall dom skylla på nu? ;)
<Farmfield> Peetra: Sitter i pidgin
<peetra> Ska bli intressant å se hur ett sådant här möte ska gå till. Ska nån öppna? Om vi sku räcka upp hänerna kanske?
<amelia> Farmfield: inte bara, "chatt" för mig är bara ett annat sätt att kommunicera med andra människor. för mig lika normalt (om inte mer normalt) än att träffa dem öga mot öga eller prata i telefon.
<Farmfield> Amelia: Exakt, därför jag inte chattar. ;)
<mghg_> Farmfield: Har du kontakt med ubuntu-meeting? 22:03 började folk ramla in ...
<Farmfield> jupp
<Farmfield> jag e där
<EAG> tellstick är verkligen kul :D
<Farmfield> så stänger denna nu fram tills det är över. Bye
 * EAG tänder o släcker lampan i hallen via homeautomation
<PontusOhman> Känns som att de hänger upp sig på våra 16.000 reggade medlemmar på forumet O_o
<Nafallo> PontusOhman: fokusera pa 200 aktiva online, 50 aktiva pa IRC.
<Nafallo> :-)
<PontusOhman> Haha mjoo ^^
<coobra> PontusOhman:  vad för forum
<PontusOhman> coobra: ubuntu sverige? =)
<coobra> :D
<coobra> nice
<peetra> Shit, inte bra att hamna å vaa på approval-möte utan IRC-vana kanske. Hmmms....
<Farmfield> lol fukn lol
<Nafallo> Farmfield: da har wikin fel :-)
<PontusOhman> Vi tar detta INOM Admindelen och INTE här!
<Farmfield> Whatever. Inte 'reapproved' efter 4-5 år då, skit samma...
<Farmfield> Pontus: Nä
<Farmfield> Fuckit
<Farmfield> och dom
<PontusOhman> Yepp yepp
<Farmfield> 4 fetton med skägg
<Farmfield> ser jag framför mig
<PontusOhman> Haha :D
<Farmfield> Nafallo: Din åsikt?
<Nafallo> det ar langt ifran sanningen
<Farmfield> Nafallo: Jag vill se det så just nu, hehe... ;)
<Farmfield> Men din åsikt generellt? 5 emot av 6?
<Nafallo> det verkar som att saker har andrats en hel del sedan sist vi gjorde det har (2005 tror jag)
<Nafallo> tydligen spelar LP en mycket storre roll, och av helt andra orsaker.
 * Nafallo funderar
<Farmfield> Jag har surfat runt bland andra LoCon och när det varit som värst hos oss har vi iaf varit det som erbjudit mest. Det är vi fortfarande + att vi är det snyggaste.
<Farmfield> LP... Politik menar du?
<Nafallo> Launchpad
<PontusOhman> HakanS, peetra, amelia, Farmfield, Hund! Jag har postat ett inlägg i tråden i vår del om detta!
<Farmfield> Sry, jag menade att det är politik det där med launchpad, att det är ett måste fär att det är ett Canonical/Ubuntu-projekt, typ...
<Nafallo> jag tycker vi borde jobba med dem och se vad det ar de vill fa ut av ett loco for att gora det officiellt.
<PontusOhman> Jepp :)
<Nafallo> vi ger support, ja. men det kanske inte racker.
<PontusOhman> Jag ska ta och prata med popey sen någon dag
<PontusOhman> Nu ska jag dra mig :)
<PontusOhman> Laters
<Farmfield> Nafallo: Eh, vi ger bra mkt mer 'än support
<Nafallo> Farmfield: jag fragade privat, och launchpad verkar vara for att synas i "loco directory", och for att de ska kunna "approve" och "unapprove"
<Nafallo> Farmfield: vad mer? det var mer eller mindre enbart support som kom upp under motet
<peetra> Mötet han ta slut då jag kolade statistik. :P
<Farmfield> Nafallo: En massa svammel om 16.000 medlemmar... En siffra jag sett som meningslös i åratal eftersom den avser vad jag skrev - varenda besökare som postat ett inlägg - inkl spammarna typ
<Farmfield> Peetra: 5 av 5 emot
<Farmfield> we're not a LoCo
<peetra> Iallafall så har över 10 000 medlemmar loggat in det senaste året, det är superbra peocent!!!!
<Nafallo> Farmfield: mjo. vi behover fokusera pa AKTIVA mer.
<Nafallo> Farmfield: och du har fel. vi ar ett loco, men vi ar inte ett officiellt loco (var nu exakt skillnaden ligger)
<Farmfield> Asså, fan, vi inte ens administrationen i stort gör mer än absolut nödvändigt känns det som
<KiviE> Men vadå, antal medlemmar kan väl ändå inte spela någon roll? Vad gav de för orsak till att inte godkänna?
<Farmfield> Kivie: lp & dokumentation - brist på den biten
<KiviE> Farmfield: Då är det väl bara jobba på den biten och sen bli godkända?
<Farmfield> Och tydligen har jag dålig koll för att jag inte vista vad 'the loco directory' var... Kunde ljugit men vafan
<Nafallo> ehrm. dokumentation?
<amelia> jag tolkade det nog som dåligt engagemang i Ubuntu (genom LP) samt att vi borde göra mer utanför forum/IRC d.v.s IRL
<Nafallo> hmm
<peetra> Det tycktes inte om att vi inte jobar för Ubuntu, som de andra LoCona kanske?
<Nafallo> amelia: +1
<Nafallo> det dar med translations kan vi strunta i sa lange vi har yeager och ganget tycker jag :-P
<Farmfield> Jupp! Mer av detta: http://www.abiword.org/~abi/expo99/expo_02_010_full.jpg
<amelia> sen tror jag ärligt talat att vi hade tjänat en del på att förberedda oss bättre inför mötet, bestämma vem som pratar och se till att den personen tar upp allt.
<peetra> Vi kan väl börja med öppna IRC-möten?
<Farmfield> Jag hoppar till forumet folks. Natti på er
<peetra> Natti. :)
<Nafallo> Farmfield: vem gor oversattningarna av help.ubuntu.com forresten? (eller ja, officiella innehallet dar)
<Nafallo> peetra: +1
<Nafallo> meh
<Nafallo> peetra: hej forresten. trevligt att traffas. :-)
<KiviE> Nafallo: Tror det är Daniel Nylander som översätter de sidorna men är inte säker
<Nafallo> KiviE: heh, yeager ftw
<KiviE> ah det är yeager, den kopplingen har jag inte gjort :)
<Nafallo> heh
<peetra> JO, kul å "se" dig Nafallo. Jag har bara hört rykten om denna legend hittills. ;)
 * Nafallo rodnar nu
<Nafallo> "legend" var val anda att ta i :-P
<peetra> legend på ubuntu-se.org iallafall! =)
<Nafallo> langt innan ubuntu-se.org fanns :-P
<Nafallo> jag blev involverad i Ubuntu sept. 2004 :-)
<peetra> Dags att pensionera sig då nästan- ^^
<Nafallo> locos fanns inte ens som koncept pa hosten 2004 :-P
<Nafallo> peetra: sure, lat mig bara stanga av servern da ;-)
<peetra> Näääjda, den ska du gosa med på dina pensionsdagar, srru. :P
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> peetra: btw. vart sager den det dar om att vi varit ett loco sedan 2004?
<dnzbnd> sobril!?
<lurk> nafallo, problem med dina åäö:n ? :P
<Nafallo> lurk: nope, bor bara utomlands.
<lurk> se där ja :) hoppas du bor varmt :P
<peetra> Jag har ingen aning om var man kan se infon om hur länge det varit ett LoCo. :)
<Nafallo> skulle inte kalla London "varmt" for tillfallet :-)
<lurk> heh
<peetra> Jag engagerades förresten i LoCot utan att veta vad förk. LoCo betyder. :P Ubuntu har många nyanser.
<peetra> Vad händer om det inte blir reApproval egentligen?
 * Nafallo shrugs
<Nafallo> vi ar inofficiella? :-P
<coobra> hmms
<peetra> Ja, men betyder det egentligen något i praktiken? Man kan ju var inofficiella ett tag och komma igen.
 * Nafallo kollar med nagon som bor veta ;-)
<peetra> :D Toppen!
<peetra> Mina läxor är ännu på hälft, IPR University Center of Finland var ett djupare dyk än jag räknat med att läsa på om för att kunna ha en presentation om det. De andra hade 90 miuter på sig, men jag var borta, så jag trodde jag sku klara det på en kväll då förstås. :/
<Nafallo> inkl. mote :-P
<Nafallo> meh. han var tvungen att springa ett arenda.
<Nafallo> kollar med honom senare istallet.
<dnzbnd> jag hjälper dig ... beroende på ämne ... jag försörjer mig på att göra labbar åt folk :)
<peetra> SÃ¥ brukar det ofta bli.
<peetra> Det ska vara på finska. ^^
<dnzbnd> yks' kaks' kanadalax
<Nafallo> pa tok for korta ord for att vara finska :-)
<peetra> Jag har lagt ner massa tid på  det, typ. Hmm... Kanske irkkat lite onödigt mycky. ^^
<peetra> kanadalax == kanadan lohi
<Vield> :)
<dnzbnd> hevonen - häst, pappi - präst, soula - salt, kaikki - allt ...
<dnzbnd> :)
<Vield> suola*
 * Nafallo kan bara svordomar
<dnzbnd> jag suger
<dnzbnd> på finska
<dnzbnd> men det låter som att det är rättstavat :)
<dnzbnd> vad pluggar du peetra?
<EAG> lehemä vankilassa
<peetra> peetra ska ha en grundexamen inom IT-kommunikation och IT-teknologi
<peetra> som gymnasiestudier, men utan allmänbildande ämnen ungefär.
 * Nafallo lar peetra om /me :-)
 * peetra försökte hårt.
<peetra> Det ungefär det enda som Empathy vrekar låta mig använda å så klarar jag inte ens det. ^^
<Nafallo> eeeeew empathy for IRC... seriost?
<dnzbnd> @peetra, spännande vad pysslar ni med?
<peetra> Empathy kom nu med Ubuntu å jag IRCar inte sådär normalt, så....
<peetra> Vi pysslar med alltför mycket MS-grejser.
<Nafallo> peetra: sa du menar att du tanker lamna oss for att inte komma tillbaka? :-(
<Nafallo> peetra: eller tanker du byta klient till x-chat eller nagot och bli en stammis? :-)
<peetra> Nejda, jag sk aövertyga klasskompisarna om Linux föärträfflighet, jhue!!!
<peetra> aha, IRC altså
<dnzbnd> det är bra, man kan få ett jobb. Pyssla med MS på jobbet och linux på fritiden så kanske du hittar ett linuxjobb tillslut ...
<peetra> Jag måste kanske fundera på en riktig klient, mjoe. :P
 * Nafallo pysslar med Ubuntu overallt
<dnzbnd> x-chat ... noob ... kör emacs, det enda program du behöver
<dnzbnd> ;)
<Nafallo> Irssi 0.8.14 (20090728) - http://irssi.org/
<peetra> Jag tror det blir x-chat isåfall, för det får jag support med bakom ryggen. :P
<dnzbnd> GNU Emacs 23.1.1 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu, GTK+ Version 2.20.0)
<dnzbnd>  of 2010-03-29 on yellow, modified by Debian
<dnzbnd>  
<dnzbnd> serru version > 23 ...
<Nafallo> heh, yellow.
<dnzbnd> heh, apt-get
<peetra> Trodde emacs var till för att koda på.
<Nafallo> peetra: emacs ar ett operativsystem
<peetra> emacs har jag på den här maskinen iallafall, rodde vi sku använda den i skolan, men så avinstalerades den å man hamnar å koda i joe. :O
<dnzbnd> men en kass text-editor, eller?
<FranzStrudel> emacs är läskigt
<Nafallo> dnzbnd: det var mest att yellow ar en gammal IBM ;-)
 * andol kör inte sällan terminaler inifrån Emacs
<dnzbnd> har jag ingen aning om ...
<dnzbnd> om jag säger så här, vänj er för fan inte vid emacs/vi/vim ni kommer att för alltid vara irriterade över alla andra värdelösa program ...
<Nafallo> det ar nog inte manga som vet exakt vad for hardvara alla Canonicals servrar ar, men jag vet ;-)
 * Nafallo installerar gobby at dnzbnd 
<andol> dnzbnd: Fast varför skulle man använda dess andra värdelösa program över huvud taget då? :)
<dnzbnd> OOo ... matlab (går iofs att genom att köra från emacs) ... öh ... ... öh ... höhö ... kör gedit istället och x-chat
<Nafallo> gvim :-)
<dnzbnd> förlåt ... jag glömde gvim
 * Nafallo har gvim installerat pa sina datorer.
<Nafallo> for att ^i fran vimperator ar karlek
<gusnan> Så LoCo't blev inte godkänt idag? Vad innebär detta?
<dnzbnd> vad är det för regler som gäller här?
<dnzbnd> jag hittade ett jävligt roligt citat på bash.org ...
<dnzbnd> men vill inte bli bannad ...
<dnzbnd> so ..
<dnzbnd> ?
<peetra> man kan inte bli bannad härifrån, tror jag
<dnzbnd> <ckx> women ask for it
<dnzbnd> <ckx> they act all old and mature
<dnzbnd> <ckx> and then you stick your cock up their ass
<dnzbnd> <ckx> and they get all bitchy
<Nafallo> peetra: wanna bet? ;-)
<dnzbnd> <ckx> "I"M ONLY 13, I'M ONLY 13!!!"
<Nafallo> !pastebin | dnzbnd
<ubot2> dnzbnd: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dnzbnd> vi ses
<dnzbnd> :D
<peetra> hehe, Nafallo kan med stort K. :P
<dnzbnd> fortfarande här ..
<peetra> Jag förstod inte ens det roliga där. :P
<Nafallo> dnzbnd: ingen ide att varna nagon som vet att han gjort fel.
<Nafallo> dnzbnd: och dessutom vet att inte gora om det
<Nafallo> peetra: inte heller om jag ska vara arlig.
<dnzbnd> jag har inte gjort fel, jag undrade bara vart gränser går ... jag är katla ... jag är en provokatör :)
<dnzbnd> *gränsen
<Nafallo> dnzbnd: det dar var val over gransen, inkl. att du klistrade in istallet for pastebin/lank.
<dnzbnd> *sry
<dnzbnd> erkänn att du garvade
<Nafallo> dnzbnd: inte det minsta.
<dnzbnd> erkänn
<peetra> Det där var väl inge kul sätt å provocer på?
<dnzbnd> är provokationer roliga per se?
<dnzbnd> provokationer provocerar ... dvs väcker känslor ... jag garvade ... ni kanske spydde lite i munnen ...
<Nafallo> dnzbnd: jag skickade pastebin lank...
<peetra> Inge kul å göra fölk ledsna, men att göra dem arga kan vara ganska najs. :P
<Nafallo> peetra: stop tempting me ;-)
<peetra> :D
<dnzbnd> @peetra, säg det till lars viilks
<dnzbnd> *vilks
<dnzbnd> @nafallo, du var långsammare än peetra
<Nafallo> dnzbnd: que?
<peetra> INGEN är långsammare än jag. :P
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> dnzbnd: queue?
<Nafallo> men gah. jag ar trott.
<Nafallo> jag hade ratt forsta gangen.
<peetra> Jag kan vara endera nogrann eller snabb å då jag är noggrann så kan det vara tyst om mig i timmar. ^^
 * peetra har kaffe
<Nafallo> min spanska haltar efter att jag gjorde slut med mitt ex :-P
<peetra> *mallig*
<dnzbnd> isåfall så laggar min anslutning på något mystiskt vis, men petra svarade "man kan inte bli bannad härifrån, tror jag"
<dnzbnd> ... innan du postade din pastebin länk
<Nafallo> dnzbnd: ehrm. jag skaffade op som svar, inte skickade pastebin lanken.
<dnzbnd> whatever
<Nafallo> peetra: approved = mera saker gratis. banners och cds och sadant.
<Nafallo> hade jag velat kicka hade jag inte brytt mig om att skaffa op, hade kort ett alias istallet :-)
<peetra> okej, för vår del är det allltså inte världens undergång att inte vara approved då liksom?
<Nafallo> verkar inte sa.
<peetra> Det är ju utomordentligt med en Nafallo verkar det som. :D
<dnzbnd> /me <evilada>: Best suicide plan ever
<dnzbnd> <mcm310>: what is it?
<dnzbnd> <evilada>: you go up to the top of a roof
<dnzbnd> <evilada>: string piano wire tight across the front edge at neck level
<dnzbnd> <evilada>: tie a cord to your foot and the other end to the building so that you'll be above sidewalk level when its fully stretched
<dnzbnd> <evilada>: then you put super glue on your hands
<dnzbnd> <evilada>: and put your arms around the front of the wire and then back to touch your head
<dnzbnd> <evilada>: then you lean forward, so the piano wire cuts your neck but not your elbows
<dnzbnd> <evilada>: when the cord goes taut, youll be hanging upside down with no head....except your head will be in your outstretched arms thanks to gravity and the glue, staring at someone upside down and spewing blood everywhere.
<dnzbnd> <evilada>: And some poor bastard will be traumatized for LIFE.
<dnzbnd> <mcm310>: i dont think i can be your friend anymore
 * peetra gäspar
<FranzStrudel> banna också!
<peetra> spännande kväll minsann. :D
<peetra> Kanske borde leva lite mera då det är spännande att se nån bli kickad. asg
<Nafallo> peetra: haha
<ePax> 0_o
<dnzbnd> var det skämten som inte gick hem eller var det pastebin?
<dnzbnd> eller snarare: icke användandet av pastebin
<dnzbnd> ?
<dnzbnd> eller var det min uppkoppling som tackade för sig?
<dnzbnd> http://pastebin.com/izmcU1b8
<virtuald> det och att det var utanför ämnet för kanalen
<dnzbnd> jag ber om ursäkt för att jag gick utanför ämnet ... men borde jag inte ha blivit bannad långt tidigare då (bara nyfiken)?
<dnzbnd> ber om ursäkt igen att jag gick OT
<virtuald> nej, oparna är inte här för att leka fascister :)
<peetra> jobbigt å banna, srru. :P
<dnzbnd> :P
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-17
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<peetra> skolgrejen fixad, den är inkompatibel med sig själv i Open Office Impress/Ubuntu, men funkar på win, det var meningen också, men jag förstår inte hur jag gjorde, trodde att PowerPoint sku kräva massa extra justeringar efteråt.
<ePax> peetra, Vad pluggar du för nåt?
 * peetra ska ha en grundexamen inom IT-kommunikation och IT-teknologi, lite som
 * peetra som gymnasiestudier, men utan allmänbildande ämnen ungefär.
<ePax> oki
 * riorio mediterar över "utan allmänbildande ämnen"
<ePax> Vad har ni för ämnen då? eller vad läser ni för nåt
<riorio> ePax: utf-8!
<peetra> hårdvaror, MS-mjukvaror, baskunskaper i kodande, serverhantering, installation, sånt som är kul, utom windows-programmena då, eller Excel är ju kul, men det är det i Spreadsheet också. :)
<peetra> + mycket företagsverksamhet. :)
<ePax> Ok... låter kul... antar att det är windows servrar det handlar om
<ePax> riorio, jag har för mig att jag använder redan utf-8 ser inte du mina åäö?
<riorio> ePax: nix, alla åäö ser ut som ???
<riorio> jag antar att det är utf8 som är problemet
<riorio> peetra: låter kul
<peetra> De e det, men jag hinner inte sova tillräckligt mycket, då allt är så intressant. ;-)
<peetra> Ska unsa nu, det lilla jag hinner före morgondagens grafik-lektioner. :)
<ePax> skumt :D
<ePax> ingen som har klagat på det hittils och jag ser allas åäö :D ska kolla på det imorrn om det är jag som är boven :D
<vacum> vad tror ni. Fungerar Dell PERC H210A i 10.04?
<Coffe> någon som har tips på en bra bok om bind ?
<andol> Coffe: Tja, att gå med O'Reilly är aldrig fel
<andol> http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596100575
<andol> Annars så tycker jag man kommer rätt långt med manualen - http://www.bind9.net/manuals
<Coffe> andol, tänkte köpa mig en irl bok :)
<Kim^J> Coffe: O'Reilly?
<Coffe> undrar vad jag har lyckats med nu , kan inte slå upp våran .com adress.
<HeMan> Coffe: ev har du gjort något fel
<Ulthwen> Coffe: Hittade inte så många böcker om bind när jag sökte på safaribooksonline. Finns visserligen kapitel här och där, men typ den enda boken som handlar om det är "DNS and BIND", Fifth Edition av O'Reilly Media
<HeMan> Coffe: det skulle kunna vara avsiktligt med, men det tror jag inte
<HeMan> hehe, jag läste filth edition...
<Ulthwen> you wish :P
<Coffe> HeMan, de fungerde när jag gick hem igår :)
<Coffe> blir dränkt i network unreachable resolving
<HakanS> Någon här?
<FranzStrudel> nej
<HakanS> Synd :P
<FranzStrudel> :-)
<HakanS> God middag alla.
<HakanS> amelia: ?
<HakanS> nafallo: ?
<Nafallo> HakanS: hej. jag ar pa jobb, och har mycket att gora idag.
<HakanS> Nafallo: OK.
 * HakanS har också mycket jobb att göra (om sanningen ska fram).
<HeMan> njahapp, Bahnhof kunde inte ens leverera ADSL till mig
<coobra> :/
<andol> HakanS: Du har inte funderat på att köra med en irc-klient igång i bakgrunden? På så vis kan du ju även få svar från personer som inte sitter aktivt framför en dator just när du ställer frågan.
<HakanS> andol: Du menar att ha igång den hela tiden?
<andol> HakanS: Företrädevis, ja.
<HakanS> andol: Tanken har faktiskt föresvävat mig.
<andol> HakanS: Att kunna använda irc snäppet mer asynkront är inte dumt alls.
 * HakanS ska äta lunch nu. Falafel med mos.
 * HakanS ska ha igång irc-klienten under tiden :P
<andol> gott :)
<coobra> matamig
<Coffe> jag har problem med att uppdatera serial  .  bind, måste ta bort .jit filen varje gång
<larsemil> HeMan: bor du i skogen eller?
<madbear> duja larsemil
 * larsemil kan få adsl
<madbear> *avis*
<larsemil> madbear: du kan få komma och lana någon gång. just nu har jag 500kbps ner och 2mbps upp.
<HeMan> larsemil: nätverksmässigt så är det så nära skogen man kan komma
<HeMan> larsemil: det är i Stockholmsområdet
<larsemil> surt.
<HeMan> larsemil: där ADSL är king, till skillnad från andra orter när fast 100/100 är ett minimum för att lägenheter ska säljas...
<larsemil> HeMan: du kan få flytta hem till mig. jag kan hyra ut en fyra till dig i mitt hus och du får snö, vinter, fiber och långt till jobbet. what say you? :D
<HeMan> larsemil: slänger du in barnvakt i dealen så flyttar vi in!
<madbear> larsemil: jesus!
<Coffe> jag har 2 kontor, bägge kopplar upp sig med vpn till mitt kontor.
<Coffe> tidigare har ett konto kunnat pinga de andra kontoret.
<Coffe> men hux flux , så har de slutat fungera
<goopen> har realubot gått under jorden?
<kodein> han ser ut att vara banT fortfarande.
<goopen> kodein: både från main & offtopic?
<kodein> jag har ingen koll på offtopic
<kodein> mest för att jag bryr mig så lite det går om den kanylen
<goopen> alright. nåväl nevermind.
<kodein> jag föreslår att du frågar nån som tycker om realubot.
<goopen> nä det var inget viktigt. var så längesen jag var någorlunda aktiv här i kanalen ändå.
<Ulthwen> köpt en ubuntucola. Får dricka den med andakt ikväll :D
<kodein> ska du och andakt dela en cola?
 * kodein förstår inte
<Kim^J> Ulthwen: Varför? Den smakar sådär och det enda den har gemensamt med Ubuntu är namnet.
<Kim^J> Finns MYCKET godare Color
<Kim^J> :D
<Kim^J> T.ex. Coca Cola =)
<Ulthwen> Kanske, får se.
<kodein> cola? när där finns julmust!
<Kim^J> Ew
<kodein> och jag hittade svagdricka  i affären senast också. omnomnom
<Ulthwen> iskall pepsi max är godast hittills iaf
<Kim^J> ew
<Kim^J> Pepsi smakar så otroligt äckligt. Det är som att dricka slaggprodukter från plastindustrin.
<Kim^J> Den sjukt skarpa smaken av kemikalier... :S
<Ulthwen> vanlig pepsi kan jag hålla med om, men pepsi max är gott
<Ulthwen> sjukt onyttigt...men gott
 * Kim^J totalvägrar all Pepsi.
<kodein> kemikalier som är så goda?
<Kim^J> Hellre kemikalier från Coca Cola som inte smakar som det än från pepsi som verkligen smakar som det.
<kodein> ehh
<kodein> allt du äter är kemikalier.
<speakman> Nån som vet var man kan köpa hårdvara till en vass workstation? I klassen dubbla sexkärninga XEON. Varken Dustin eller Misco har något större utbud.
<Kim^J> Workstation med dubbla xeon?
<Kim^J> Och nä, varför ska du ha xeon?
<Kim^J> Och varför dubbla?
<Kim^J> Vad gör du som 4 kärnor inte räcker till?
<Kim^J> Och Dustin har helt ok utbud på Xeon...
<Kim^J> Du kollar garanterat FEL socket.
<kodein> det är väl den där macintopplen du vill ha, då
<Kim^J> speakman: http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010520655.aspx
<Kim^J> Sen valfri Xeon för 1366
<Kim^J> http://www.dustin.se/lp_21165_5307.aspx
<HeMan> speakman: har du krav på minnesbandbredd eller är det bara många cores du vill ha?
<HeMan> speakman: AMD har ju magny core med 12 core per socket
<speakman> Kim^J: Dustin har inte en enda XEON med sex kärnor
<speakman> HeMan: AMD verkar ju vara ett skapligt alternativ. Dålig koll där bara.
<Kim^J> Finns det någon då?
<speakman> Ja det finns flera.
<HeMan> speakman: problemet med AMD är att du får sämre bandbredd per core än på XEON
<speakman> dubbla X5650 hade funkat helt klart
<HeMan> speakman: trots att AMD har fyra kanaler och Intel bara 3
<speakman> jaså?
<Kim^J> http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010384019.aspx
<speakman> är det minne då främst?
<Kim^J> Varför ska du ha så galet extrem prestanda?
<speakman> Kim^J: leksaker i jämförselse tyvärr
<HeMan> speakman: minnesbandbredd that is
<speakman> Kim^J: Kompilerar såna ofantliga mängder källkod hela dagarna.
<HeMan> speakman: då är det väl bättre med snabb disk?
<Kim^J> HAHA! Fel bruk!
<speakman> Mjo men CPU:erna maxar redan nu...
<HeMan> speakman: och mycke minne?
<speakman> fast minne verkar inte vara något problem. köra 8 parallella builds nu och den peakar aldrig
<speakman> och då har jag bara 2,5GB RAM att tillgå p.g.a. grafikkorten
<Kim^J> Du har inte funderat på en byggserver?
<Kim^J> Varför bara 2.5GB? :S
<Kim^J> Kör du 32-bitar? :O
<speakman> Kim^J: jo distribuerad byggning överlag är smidigt. Men det är korskompilering i 90% av fallen och då blir det väldigt trixigt.
<speakman> Eftersom kompilatorn blir en del av själva bygget.
<speakman> Ja 32 bitar just nu
<Kim^J> Det känns ju dumt...
<Kim^J> Vilken kompilator?
<speakman> Jo men inte avhängligt just nu :)
<speakman> Som sagt, den peakar aldrig minnesanvändning inte ens vid 8 parallella kompileringar. Så det är nog snarare minnesbandbredden man bör sikta på.
<speakman> Och som disk har jag redan spanat in OCZ RevoDrive X2 med sina 120 000 iops
<speakman> vid 4k random writes...
<HeMan> speakman: går mängden cachat minne ner någon gång?
<speakman> HeMan: ja emellanåt
<HeMan> speakman: då har du för lite minne
<speakman> men ser just nu att den peakar... wtf?
<Kim^J> 4GB låter i minsta laget.
<speakman> hur ska man räkna på det där? jag har noll koll
<Kim^J> Iaf för en WS.
<HeMan> speakman: om cache går ner ökar io
<Kim^J> Minst 8GB, gärna 12-16GB
<speakman> Kim^J: så länge inget nyttjar minnet är det ju ingen mening att öka
<Kim^J> Du kan cacha mer saker.
<speakman> och som sagt, jag har bara 2,5GB att tillgå i 32bit :D
<Kim^J> Vad har du för CPU idag?
<speakman> En Q6600
<HeMan> speakman: om du ändå korskompilerar kan du väl köra 64-bitars?
<speakman> HeMan: absolut. Det är bara att 32bitsinstallationen har hängt med så länge.
<speakman> Att installera om allting är ett par dagars jobb för att ställa allt tillrätta :)
<speakman> (en mångårig massa fullösningar som måste fixas, hehe)
<HeMan> speakman: du kan få ut lite mer kräm med 64-bitars med eftersom den har tillgång till fler generella register då
<speakman> HeMan: point!
<Kim^J> Och framförallt mer RAM.
<Kim^J> Vilket betyder att den kan cacha saker aggresivare.
<speakman> Vad innebär egentligen att den cachar? Hur kan den cacha mellan varje ny gcc-process t.ex.?
<Kim^J> speakman: Filsystemet
<speakman>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<speakman> Mem:       2705596    2490452     215144          0     330380     685212
<speakman> -/+ buffers/cache:    1474860    1230736
<speakman> Swap:      3903788      35896    3867892
<speakman> filsystemet? vad har det med minnet att göra?
<speakman> nu e jag helt lost :)
<Kim^J> 3.9GB swap...
<Kim^J> Ouch.
<Kim^J> Du behöver mer RAM...
<speakman> Jag behöver mer prestanda ö.h.t. :)
<Kim^J> Eller jaha, kanske är statiskt allokerat.
<speakman> Hade siktat in mig på 24GB på nästa maskin. Inte minst för att kunna göra vissa byggen direkt på tmpfs
<Kim^J> speakman: Jag tror att en helt vanlig i7:a kommer piska ganska rejält.
<speakman> HeMan: du får gärna förklara det där med att cachen går ner när minnet blir fullt?
<speakman> Kim^J: Jo men en dual xeon springer cirklar runt 980X å andra sidan
<Kim^J> För att program som är viktigare vill ta plats, då släpper den ut cache till disk.
<HeMan> speakman: har du mycke minne behöver du inte tmpfs, filsystemet cachar åt dig
<speakman> åfan?
<speakman> :)
<Kim^J> speakman: Ganska självklart... Det är TVÅ CPU:er
<speakman> Kim^J: precis :)
<Kim^J> Also, du vinner 0 prestanda om applikationen inte kan hantera flera trådar... ;)
<speakman> Det är inget problem.
<speakman> Och det är inte trådar, utan processer.
<speakman> make -j2000 så är det bara att bygga hårdvara sen :)
<speakman> GNU Makefile skalar sjukt bra. Brukar köra distribuerad build på många maskiner tidigare. Kompilerade kerneln (slimmad för inbäddat iofs) på 20 sek.
<Kim^J> Btw, jag skulle nog satsat på en server istället, låt den bygga så kan du fortfarande använda din dator normalt.
<HeMan> qmake ftw!
<Kim^J> VS ftw!
<speakman> HeMan: mjo blir lite det också när jag skriver i Qt. Men ett nytt område för mig dock. :)
 * kodein tycker det är lite synd att så få kan skriva makefiler som drar nytta av massiv parallellisering.
<larsemil> qmake är trevligt. vi satte upp det i klassen när vi satt och jobbade när jag pluggade. det gick fort då att kompilera
<HeMan> qmake är del av SGE, och har man 220 st maskiner med 8 cores så går det fort!
<larsemil> Kim^J: Visual Studio?
<speakman> Kim^J: om jag ska bygga på min maskin så är jag väl inte hjälpt av en server?
 * Kim^J tycker det är synd att make ska vara så överdrivet komplext...
<speakman> Visual Source Safe. Säg som det är... :D
<speakman> Make är inte komplext.
<Kim^J> speakman: Det förkortas VSS
<speakman> Eller det kanske det är. Men det är sjukt flexibelt istället. :)
<kodein> det mesta jag provat kompilera har snubblat och dött när jag kört make -j på ynkliga 24 kärnor
<Kim^J> Make är överjävligt komplext gentemot andra byggsystem.
<speakman> kodein: dåliga Makefiles då :)
<Kim^J> larsemil: Ja
<kodein> speakman: jag sa ju det?
<speakman> Kim^J: du ska lära dig autotools isåfall
<speakman> Sällan man skriver egna Makefiles för hand
<larsemil> har det stöd för klustrat nätverkskompilering?
<HeMan> kan säga att enkelt och trevligt jämfört de perl-hack som Ericsson använde för att bygga mjukvaran för sina 3G-växlar...
<speakman> Men hur som helst - jag har (tack gode gud) bara att göra med välskrivna Makefiles vilket gör att jag har möjlighet att bygga obegränsat parallellt och behöver ny hårdvara för det.
<speakman> larsemil: CC=distcc ./configure
<HeMan> första gången jag skulle testa GNU Make så körde jag make -j på en maskin med 32 MB minne och 8 st Xterminaler ansluta
<HeMan> en motorola 88000 på nån trött VME-buss
<HeMan> det blev stop...
<kodein> HeMan: annat exempel på företag som använder perlhack för sina byggsystem har sitt högkvarter i Redmond, Washington
<HeMan> kodein: hoppas inte dom blandar in ClearCase också, då blir det riktigt läskigt!
<Kim^J> kodein: Dom kör egethackat. ;)
<Kim^J> (Nej, varken TFS eller VSS)
<kodein> Kim^J: ja
<Kim^J> Eller ja, devdiv använder TFS
<speakman> Det verkar vara rätt ofta folk hellre gör eget system istället för att sätta sig in i t.ex. GNU Autotools.
<speakman> (det är klart - om man tittar på ett configure-script och tror att det är vad som krävs att skriva för hand så kanske det inte är helt underligt)
<Kim^J> Ofta för att det tar längre tid att lära sig något generiskt än att göra något litet custom. ;)
<kodein> there's an app for that, - autoconfigure
<derfian> "those who don't understand <foo> is doomed to reimplement it - poorly." vem det nu var som sade det.
<johanbr> derfian, i fallet med autotools gäller det nog de flesta :)
<speakman> borde varit första kapitlet första paragrafen i utbildningsmaterialet till Programmering A
<kodein> nä
<kodein> första kapitlet borde vara revisionshantering.
<kodein> andra kapitlet dokumentering
<Kim^J> Nej nej.
<Kim^J> Första kapitlet borde handla om att Nej, PHP kanske är ett lätt språk, men det suger så brutalt.
<speakman> +1 på det. :)
<Kim^J> Nästa kapitel borde vara: Nej, du ska ABSOLUT INTE BYGGA NYA FACEBOOK I PHP!!!
<Kim^J> Dagen det blir stort sitter man i skiten, precis som Facebook. :D
<kodein> nja. på tiden att nån skrev en jit till php, tbh.
<Kim^J> Sen blir andra kapitlet: NEJ MYSQL ÄR INTE BRA DATABAS FÖR JÄTTESTORA APPLIKATIONER OCH SLUTA SKYLL PROBLEMEN PÅ RDBMS!
<Kim^J> kodein: Popcorn? :P
<Kim^J> Eller ja, inte riktigt samma sak. :P
<kodein> kan vi ge inledningen rubriken "använd inte caps lock, ditt fån"?
<Kim^J> Det med. :P
<Kim^J> Sen blir nästa kapitel: Kommentera inte på ditt modersmål.
<Kim^J> Nästa: Lär dig kommentera vettigt.
<speakman> Sen kan boken sluta för det är nog inga kvar i klassen. :)
<Kim^J> Sant =)
<Kim^J> Hade något visat mig C#/Java som första språk hade jag nog slutat... xD
<Coffe> hur är det man gör igen med grep . för att inte ta med vissa saker ?
<HeMan> Kim^J: bättre att visa Ook! tror jag
<HeMan> Coffe: grep -v
<Coffe> HeMan,  tack
<Kim^J> HeMan: Heh ;)
<speakman> HeMan: allt minne är fortfarande cachat till 100% -- det är alltså en bra sak..?
<kodein> ja.
<HeMan> speakman: ju mer som cachas desto mindre IO får du
<kodein> det är slöseri på primärminne att ha det tomt.
<speakman> glömde säga det, men min kollega har en identisk maskin som han inte riktigt börjat använda än (på några år). Ska prova installera om den med 64bit och se hur det skiljer sig.
<HeMan> speakman: jag antar att du bygger samma pryl flera gånger med några "små" förändringar i varje iterataion?
<speakman> vilket IO är det jag får mindre av?
<speakman> Om ni ursäktar mina frågor :)
<Kim^J> speakman: Jag skulle som sagt ha en dedikerad maskin så du fortfarande kan använda din burk normal...
<HeMan> speakman: så det inte är bygga hela Gentoo
<Kim^J> speakman: HDD
<HeMan> speakman: disk-io
<HeMan> speakman: eller nät-io om du kör på nfs
<speakman> HeMan: njae, tyvärr handlar det allt för ofta om att bygga om rubbet från scratch - inkl. gcc och resten av toolchainen..
<speakman> ah, oki
 * larsemil har byggt androidtoolchainen nyss här. med arm....
<HeMan> speakman: med det är samma toolchain?
<HeMan> speakman: eller checkar du ut ett annat repo varje gång?
<speakman> samma toolchain, men den kan byggas om och anpassas för varje gång. det är därför den måste byggas om :)
<HeMan> speakman: du ska ultimat ha mer minne än vad hela din källkod + libbar + resultatet är
<HeMan> speakman: + din arbetsmiljö såklart
<HeMan> speakman: då läser den bara en gång från disken
<speakman> ah det förstås...
<larsemil> sådär. då har jag lagt beställning på /24 nät och fiber! hurra!
<Kim^J> Snajs
<HeMan> larsemil: ipv4-skurk!
<HeMan> larsemil: :)
<HeMan> speakman: och har du tex någon musikspelare ska du se till att den inte cachar sitt data
<HeMan> speakman: om du inte lyssna på samma musik hela tiden vill säga...
<HeMan> speakman: åsså ska du inte surfa från samma maskin
<HeMan> speakman: om det inte är samma statiska sida vill säga... :)
<HeMan> larsemil: jag antar du beställde ipv6 med?
<speakman> hm. Mycket minne alltså... :D
<HeMan> larsemil: man brukar få /48-nät när man skaffar ipv6, dvs 2^80 adresser att leka med...
<HeMan> speakman: you got it!
<HeMan> larsemil: oftast delar man upp det i 2^16 nät som är 2^64 bitar stora...
<andol> HeMan: Fast att räkna antal adresser så blir ju även lite (extra) konstigt i IPv6-sammanhang, med tanke på hur man gärna segmentera sin nät/adresser
<HeMan> andol: jo
<HeMan> andol: och så "slaskar" det lite
<HeMan> andol: så man kanske bara har tillgång till 2^60 adresser på slutet...
<HeMan> jag har bara 2^4 datorer (fysiska och virtuella) igång just nu så jag klarar mig ett tag till på mina adresser...
<larsemil> HeMan: jag frågade efter det men de kunde inte erbjuda det. :/
<andol> HeMan: Jo, det /48 jag har tunnlat hem räknar jag med att klara mig på ett tag också :)
<HeMan> jag tänkte mappa in mina 1-wire-prylar på ett av subnäten
<HeMan> så jag har bara 2^16 - 1 nät att leka med...
<larsemil> hur får man color hiligtinh i en tail -f ? borde la gå?
<speakman> tail i sig kan väl inte highlighta något, men pipa genom t.ex. grep --color så borde det väl funka
<HeMan> larsemil: tror det finns någon color tail eller liknande
<larsemil> HeMan: okej tack
<speakman> HeMan: hur går det till? får man speca regexp då? annars är det som sagt bara att pipa greps output genom en highlighter. Typ grep.
<HeMan> speakman: tror det finns lite "regler" inbyggt
<HeMan> speakman: jag kör det inte själv
<speakman> really? speciellt för typ syslog eller nått?
<speakman> colortail - log colorizer that makes log checking easier
<HeMan> speakman: vet inte riktigt, kör det som sagt inte själv, såg bara det att passerade förbi
<speakman> jag kände inte till den. verkar trevlig så tackar för det ofrivilliga tipset :)
<amelia> http://www.aftonbladet.se/kropphalsa/article8138627.ab <- lite coolt
<speakman> "Brittiska forskare har upptäckt att just Tetris har en förmåga att blockera [..]"
<kodein> det är nog pga tetriseffekten.
<kodein> istället för krigsflashbacks ligger man i sängen och tänker på perfekta tetrissessioner
<speakman> Det kan iaf förklara varför "tetrislåten" satt sig som ett virus i hjärnan för resten av livet...
<kodein> tja, kalinka har en väldigt catchy melodi
<robin_> stänger av centrala malmö för att någon glömt sin väska i en butik
<speakman> Den som inser att han glömt väskan när han kommit hem blir nog glatt överraskad av att hitta igen den på bästa sändningstid.
<kodein> robin_: du skulle sagt det där på twitter istället ;)
<Haffe> Hörni.
<Haffe> Det här är nog fel kanal, men vet ni någon affär som säljer utrustning för att hänga chassit under bordet, men vridet 90 grader i förhållande till standard.
<kodein> 90 grader så att chassit blir liggande då, menar du?
<Haffe> An update to the Chrome browser has prevented Java applications from working properly. Please use a different browser until Google releases a fix.
<Haffe> An update to the Chrome browser has prevented Java applications from working properly. Please use a different browser until Google releases a fix.
<Haffe> http://www.dabbleboard.com/draw?b=Guest496945&i=3&c=9a69d62c29c8c05467a64cf34631901c89adcbaf Sådär.
<Haffe> Här är en illustration.
<kodein> så att chassit blir liggande, alltså.
<speakman> http://goo.gl/5Kq0q
<kodein> med t.ex. http://www.ergoff.se/produkter/liftfix borde man ju kunna spänna fast dattan liggande.
<kodein> jag har en snarlik modell här på kontoret, och det tycks finnas stöd för sådant
<funabashi> Tjena, nagon som vet hur man kan krytptera en /home dir ?
<kodein> det finns ett flertal sätt. ett av sätten är att svara "ja, kryptera min hemkatalog" när du installerar ubuntu.
<funabashi> okej men om ubuntu redan ar installerat da
<funabashi> nagot satt du kan rekomendera ?
<cHarNe2> funabashi: ska finnas en bra guide om detta, jag kollade det för någon vecka sedan
<cHarNe2> funabashi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder
<kodein> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/how-to-encrypt-home-directory-after-install verkar behandla ämnet. jag krypterar inte själv på min jobbdator, så jag har inte provat själv.
<funabashi> mm ser valdigt enkelt och smidigt
<Nafallo> PontusOhman: vad var det jag skulle fraga nagon pa kontoret om nu igen?
<Coffe> jag misstänker jag har fått något knas med min routing
<Coffe> får Destination Host Unreachable fast jag ser vpn är uppe och allt. samt de går att pinga från andra sidan
<HeMan> Coffe: vad säger mtr?
<Coffe> ska man rensa någon routing cache eller något ?
<Coffe> HeMan,  hur gör jag ?
<HeMan> mtr <ipadress>
<HeMan> Coffe: mtr är som traceroute ungefär, fast lite bättre
<Coffe> mmm
<HeMan> Coffe: du kan även använda ip route get <adress> på maskinen som kör openvpn'et
<Coffe> 192.168.27.1 via 192.168.201.2 dev tun1  src 192.168.201.3
<Coffe>     cache  ipid 0x339c mtu 1500 advmss 1460 hoplimit 64
<HeMan> Coffe: utan att ha koll på dina prylar så ser det ut ungefär som förväntat
<HeMan> Coffe: dev tun1 och "rätt" src
<Coffe> löste de nu
<Coffe> tack
<Coffe> av någon anledning så loggar inte den brandväggen
<HeMan> vad var problemet?
<HeMan> ah
<maxjezy> har vi någon som sysslar med musikprogram här?
<antii> maxjezy: muu!
<maxjezy> antii, shu bru!
<maxjezy> ok, någon som vet något program som kan analysera en låt och ge kurvorna för låten
<maxjezy> tex bas eller trummor
<maxjezy> http://music.columbia.edu/~chris/pics/1.example.07.jpg
<maxjezy> såna kurver
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: > Om det gick att köpa posters för reklambruk då man har releasträffar och sånt :)
<cahoot> tittat på audacity? maxjezy
<maxjezy> cahoot, nej
<maxjezy> egentligen behöver ja hjälp med det
<maxjezy> jag vet inte mycket om sånt
<maxjezy> jag vill veta vilka sekunder som basen slår i en låt
<maxjezy> och hundradelar osv
<maxjezy> och få en sån där kurva så jag vet hur hårt
<johanbr> matten för sånt är intressant... wavelets och grejer
<johanbr> men vet inget program som gör det direkt
<Haffe> Fouriertransform.
<cahoot> audacity kan i alla fall ge dig en plot över frekv och du kan filtrerar vilka
<maxjezy> cahoot, hm, jag tror inte jag kan köra audacity på min dator
<maxjezy> har för mig ja testade men de blev någonting fel
<maxjezy> måste först hitta en låt bara
<maxjezy> så det är ingen brådis ännu!
<rogst> mitt 3g modem verkar ha försvunnit
<cahoot> letat i alla lådor?
<rogst> det fanns där igår och det gick koppla upp.. men nu hittar inte network-manager enheten
<rogst> :D
<rogst> kör ubuntu 10.10
<rogst> det kan har försvunnit efter att jag kört installerat alla uppdateringar
<maxjezy> rogst, sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<maxjezy> har du installerat det?
<rogst> inte vad jag vet om
<maxjezy> tror det ska hjälpa dig annars
<rogst> den var redan senaste
<maxjezy> okej
<rogst> hur använder man den ?
<maxjezy> hm, skumt
<maxjezy> den startar nog själv
<rogst> ok
<rogst> i deamon.log ser jag modem-manager: (ttyUSB0) opening serial device...
<rogst> men efter det så händer det inte mycket
<maxjezy> testa byt usb?
<maxjezy> :)
<rogst> det är ett inbyggt 3g-modem :D
<maxjezy> jag upplever 3g modem som jobbiga sådär
<maxjezy> alltid strul i linux
<cahoot> rogst: sysns 'modemet' i lspci -nn?
<cahoot> syns
<rogst> cahoot: nej den verkar inte vara med där
<rogst> men ser den i lsusb
<cahoot> vilket usb-id?
<rogst> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05c6:9204 Qualcomm, Inc.
<cahoot> modulen verkar heta qcserial - du kan ju prova sudo modprobe -r qcserial; sudo modprobe qcserial; demsg | tail -n 20
<cahoot> se om det klagas på ngt
<cahoot> s/demsg/dmesg
<cahoot> den behöver firmware - kan ju hända att laddningen av modul/firmware krånglar
<rogst> FATAL: Module qcserial is in use.
<cahoot> det innebär att /dev/ttyUSB1 finns?
<rogst> nej bara ttyUSB0
<cahoot> vad svarar  sudo fuser -v /dev/ttyUSB0 ?
<rogst>                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<rogst> /dev/ttyUSB0:        root       1004 F.... modem-manager
<cahoot> ja då skulle jag gissa att det (som vanligt) är network-manager som strular - inget förslag till fix
<rogst> okej, tack ändå
<Nafallo> PontusOhman: gar inte. om man ar officiellt loco far man dem gratis dock.
<madbear> varför är man inte offieciellt loco
<madbear> nej för att loco är såna där med knivar ok?
<bamsefar> Barre: Coolt med Hitachi-SSD:er
<movinthex> Vad fan är det som pågår nu då? Någon mer som har Bahnhof?
<movinthex> Får omedelbart en tom sida när jag försöker logga in på Nordea eller Gmail.
<movinthex> Alltså HTTPS... direkt svar men en helt blank sida.
<movinthex> Allt annat tycks funka utom de två. Även andra HTTPS-sajter.
<movinthex> Har varit så hela dagen.
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: Låter bra det :) Får tacka så hemskt mycket för hjälpen :D
<movinthex> Blir galen här...
<larsemil> movinthex: vilken webbläsare?
<movinthex> larsemil: Opera... men jag ser nu att båda funkar fint i Firefox...
<movinthex> Men jag har inte blockerat de URL:erna...
<movinthex> Eller uppdaterat min blocklista.
<movinthex> Så varför i satans lustgårdar bara vägrar den?
<amelia> movinthex: jag har bahnhof
<movinthex> amelia: NÃ¥gra problem?
<amelia> movinthex: nej
<movinthex> Kan inte fatta varför det skulle vara så just i Opera.
<movinthex> Och just för de två.
<movinthex> Utan några ändringar.
<amelia> movinthex: dns-problem?
<movinthex> Som sagt funkar det ju i Firefox tydligen.
<amelia> aha
<movinthex> Liknande saker händer ofta när jag råkat blockera för girigt.
<movinthex> "Content blocker".
<movinthex> Men jag har inte rört den eller uppdaterat listan.,
 * peetra har inge å säga, men vill vinka till allihopa. :)
<movinthex> amelia... peetra... två tjejer i samma anal?
<movinthex> *kanal
<amelia> hihi, blev han rädd?
<Nafallo> lol
<movinthex> Löste sig genom att rensa allt och starta om webbläsaren.
<movinthex> Väldigt mysko.
<cHarNe2> någon som kör något annat skal än bash?
<cahoot> kör du inte dash?
<cahoot> dvs är inte det default i ubu?
<amelia> dash används väl bara under booten i ubuntu?
<amelia> jag kör tcsh ibland..
<amelia> mest ofrivilligt dock..
<cahoot> ser ut som dash är default i ubu
<cHarNe2> $ echo $SHELL
<cHarNe2> /bin/bash
<amelia> kan vada så, hade för mig att det bara var under boot:en.
<cHarNe2> amelia: dom har tcsh som standard på LiU,
<amelia> ok
<cHarNe2> sitter med ksh på ett annat större system, fattar inte varför det är standard där, ingen som verkar veta
<amelia> det r
<amelia> det är default på massa gamla unix-dialekter
<cHarNe2> så jag undrade mest om något körde ksh frivilligt
<cHarNe2> amelia: dom körs på redhat, och där är det väll inte ksh som standard tror jag
<amelia> nej, bash
<LeLLeL> goafton alla! jag har precis skaffat ett trådlöst head-set till datorn. creative hs1200. ljudet kommer till hörlurarna när jag surfar etc... men när jag starar enemy-territory går ljudet ut till högtalarns istället.... nån som kan hjälpa mig?
<LeLLeL> headsetet kommer upp som ett nytt ljudkort.
<johanbr_> LeLLeL, borde gå att flytta med pavucontrol
<LeLLeL> tack johanbr_ verkar dock inte fungera... kanske gör jag fel?
<johanbr_> eller så kanske spelet gör nåt dumt
<johanbr_> går direkt via alsa, eller nåt sånt
<LeLLeL> troligen spelet som dummar sig. =(
<LeLLeL> det verkar som att ljud är det svåraste som går att pyssla med i linux! =)
<peetra> pavucontrol var jättedum åt mig för jag lärde mig använda den rätt. ;-) Sen blev den ett "must have" :D
<EAG> det var länge sen nån skrev massa neggo-grejer om pulseaudio nu när jag tänker på det
<EAG> == det måste funka tillräckligt bra numera? :)
<LeLLeL> sudo apt-get install directx
<LeLLeL> :P
<peetra> OpenOffice Impress/Kubuntu krashar varje gång jag ska stänga den på min 10.10 64bits, e det nåt man bör bry sig om? Det stör juinte speciellt mycket iallafall, man skulle ju ändå stänga den liksom. :P
<EAG> kubuntu säger du...
 * EAG är dålig på trolling
<johanbr_> EAG, pulseaudio funkar rätt bra numera, iaf för mig
<Philip5> mig också även om det verkar äta en del resurser om man har det som bristvara
<EAG> jag tycker om pulseaudio
<Philip5> fast för mig tillför det egentligen inte så mycket över alsa
<EAG> det går att göra en hel del smidiga grejer
<Philip5> EAG, som att rippa musik?!?! ;P
<Philip5> streamad...
<EAG> :)
<EAG> jag tänkte väl mest på möjligheten att skicka ljudet hit o dit
<EAG> allmänt
<Philip5> jo jo
<Philip5> mest dit då...
<Philip5> till ditt recorder program :D
<EAG> hehe
<EAG> men allvarligt...vem orkar rippa musik idag
<EAG> ?
<Philip5> den som vill dra nytta av det med pulseaudio
 * EAG ger upp :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> är mina å ä ö som de ska?
<EAG> beror på hur du vill ha dem
<Philip5> som de ska se ut
<EAG> jodå
<Philip5> råkar ligga med mirc just nu
<EAG> eeww
<Philip5> umm
 * peetra misstänker att Philip5 har oing på ordet Kubuntu här. :P
<Philip5> oing?
<EAG> det lär nog både plinga o blinka när det ordet dyker upp ja
<peetra> skrev om att mitt OpenOffince krashar före philip gick in. :P
<larslj> Nafallo: ping
<Philip5> aha
<peetra> oing == ping :P
<Philip5> nja
<Philip5> fast kubuntu är ju bäst
<Philip5> peetra, konstigare är ju att gorgo dyker upp nu så fort vi nämner kubuntu! :D
<Philip5> :O
<maxmeoliver> hellu
<Philip5> hej
<Noriega> charset-test åäöń
<maxmeoliver> hur installerar man en .tgz-fil? O.o
<peetra> Äh min text försvann, så jag kan inte copy/pasta, em ivarjefall så krashar Impress OpenOfice i 10,10 Kubuntu DÅ man valt att STÄNGA den och jag funderade lite i allmänhet om man ska bry sig
<Philip5> maxmeoliver, beror helt på vad den innehåller och vad det är och framför allt om man ens behöver göra det
<maxmeoliver> jag ska installera pms :P playstation 3 media server
<maxmeoliver> det finns ju inga instruktioner :P
<peetra> Man har ju ändå valt att stänga den, så vad gör det att den krashar? ^^
<Philip5> peetra, inget jag känner igen men har inte testat impress i 10.10 än
<peetra> Min första grej jag gjorde med Impress. Jag är inte alls impressed. :P
<EAG> btw, Philip5 du som är duktig på kompilering... kan inte du kompilera pftp-shit eller pftp-mew åt mig med ssl-stöd för 64bit? jag får fasen inte ordnign på det
<Noriega> peetra: Om du gjort ändringar i ett dokument, sparas de om du stänger Impress?
<peetra> Jeps.
<peetra> sparas alltså.
<Philip5> maxmeoliver, det är ändå lite som att fråga hur man installerar en zip eller rar-fil... det är bara ett pack-format
<Noriega> ok
<peetra> å meddelar att den krashar.
<maxmeoliver> aha
<maxmeoliver> Philip5, asså jag har packat upp den men jag vet inte vad jag ska göra med den
<maxmeoliver> hittade :D tänkte efter och kom på att .sh är typ som .exe :D
<Philip5> maxmeoliver, har ingen koll allas på det där programmet eller om det kommer med i ubuntus förråd och kan tas därifrån. annars är det som sagt helt beroende på vad som är packat i filen
<maxmeoliver> det är väl så eller? är sh är typ som exe?
<Philip5> nja
<Philip5> ibland annars inte
<Philip5> och det går nog inte att jämföra så
<maxmeoliver> well, det funkade för mig iaf ;)
<peetra> vad bra, maxm...!
<maxmeoliver> :)
<maxmeoliver> jag håller fortfarande på och lär mig ubuntu, har typ haft det i en vecka nu, kan de basic sakerna :P har precis vant mig vid terminal haha
<Philip5> alltid nått
<Philip5> terminal kan vara bra men inte det enda sättet nu för tiden
<peetra> Jag håller fortfarande på och lär mig, jag också, haft Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu i ett år. Finns så mycket att lära sig, det tar evigheter att gå in djupare i diverse program. :)
<maxmeoliver> :)
<peetra> Hmmm.... Skrev Kubuntu å gorgo kom......
<gorgo> varför vill inte åäö funka i irssi
<Philip5> jag lär mig också fortfarande om än använt linux en massa år :)
<peetra> :)
<maxmeoliver> konstigt, det funkar för mig i irssi :P
<Philip5> gorgo, du har inte satt teckenkodning?
<maxmeoliver> för ni ser väl mina åäö'n?
<gorgo> jo
<peetra> Man kan betsälla sig en kista, om man inte vill lära sig nåt alls mer. ;-)
<EAG> kolla upp recode
<maxmeoliver> haha =)
<gorgo> det står rätt i den
<maxmeoliver> ooh, EAG :)
<dataviruset> vart vänder man sig för att klaga på att nginx är av gammal version i ubuntus 10.04- och även 10.10-repos?
<EAG> maxmeoliver: ska ta fram en länk åt dig
<maxmeoliver> ser ni mina åäö'n? :O:O:O
<peetra> Jag ser maxm.. s åäön
<maxmeoliver> puuh
<maxmeoliver> gut
<gorgo> jag ser era åäö, men ni ser inte mina?
<EAG> irrsi + åäö: http://www.iovene.com/54/
<gorgo> EAG: har följt den till punkt o pricka
<gorgo> hehe
<EAG> hehe
<gorgo> men du ser vad resultatet blev
<EAG> då borde du väl se dina egna bokstäver
<gorgo> ja
<gorgo> ser du mina åäö då?
<EAG> ja
<peetra> Jag ser dem
<gorgo> hum ok
<gorgo> men i den står det att den automatiskt ska fixa så de kanaler som använder iso-8859-15 ändrar den automatiskt
<EAG> det är bara att strunta i vad alla windowsmänniskor gnäller om i alla kanaler
<EAG> gorgo: men det gör det
<maxmeoliver> haha, jag är windowsmänniska (A)
<gorgo> EAG: ne
<EAG> då har du gjort fel
<gorgo> provade
<gorgo> ;)
<peetra> Mjaeee, nu ska vi inte skyllla åäö på windows ändå väl? :P
<peetra> win har så stor syndasäck ändå.
<gorgo> går jag i på kanalen skåne så funkar det inte
<gorgo> hehe
<peetra> ROFL
<EAG> prova däremot att använda FiSH med det där så ska du få se på krångel
<peetra> På min dialekt så betyder skåne skit, så det låter ju som om nåt som inte ska funka. :P
<gorgo> peetra: P
<gorgo> :P
<EAG> skånska låter väl alltid skit?
<EAG> oops
<maxmeoliver> skånska är förfärligt
<dataviruset> EAG: grr.
<maxmeoliver> skånsk rapp är som att köra in en penna i örat
<maxmeoliver> :P
<EAG> milt utryckt
<maxmeoliver> japp
<peetra> Jag har aldrig hört skånsk rap.
<maxmeoliver> göteborska ska d va ;)
<EAG> be till gud att du slipper höra det peetra
<dataviruset> peetra: vänta lite så ska jag dricka lite läsk, sen ska du få höra en fet rap :)
<peetra> Men jag förstår inte skånska och danska. Jag kan svenska, min dialekt å förstår norska av dessa besläktigade språk.
<maxmeoliver> haha =)
<peetra> Å norrmän förstår min dialekt. Det är en dialekt som inte utvecklats på typ 300 år. :)
<maxmeoliver> herregud, apt-get downloadar  i 20kb sek :OOO
<Noriega> Bohusländska?
<peetra> österbotten, karleby
<peetra> finland
<Noriega> Hoppsan. Tyckte att det var du som nämnde göteborgska
<maxmeoliver> herregud, fuck telia
<maxmeoliver> Noriega, det var jag d :)
<gorgo> undra om det funkar nu
<maxmeoliver> *håller tummarna*
<Noriega> är inte Karleby (enligt myten?) Sverige och Finlands mest svenskspråkiga kommun?
<EAG> anders chydenius gamla trakter :)
<peetra> Ska jag testa för dig? ÅÄÖ :P
<gorgo> åäö
<gorgo> ser dina o mina
<gorgo> :)
<maxmeoliver> samma här
<maxmeoliver> åäö
<peetra> Det är Korsnäs som är världens svenskaste kommun, utanför Vasa/Finland. :)
<gorgo> då funkar det här, återstår o ser om någon vaknar i den andra kanalen hehe
<EAG> peetra: du vet väl vem han var?
<Noriega> Ok
<peetra> Nää, jag är lika näsvis mot alla. :) Nån viktig?
<maxmeoliver> hur dödar man en process?
<peetra> xkill i terminalen och så klickar du på rutan
<peetra> rutan som ska dö
<EAG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anders_Chydenius
<peetra> Jo, han, sitter på en sten i centrum med en bok i handen.
<EAG> han är fin han
<maxmeoliver> rumpa :P
<maxmeoliver> jag råkade döda terminal xD
<peetra> xD
<maxmeoliver> men asså den säger att pms körs, fast inte i ett fönster
<peetra> Jag har ett par gånger lyckats döda själva grafiken gemnom å klicka på panelen. xD
<maxmeoliver> jag råkade ta bort översta panelen en gång....
<maxmeoliver> slutade i ominstallation
<peetra> oho
<maxmeoliver> fattade inte hur jag skulle få tbx den haha xD
<maxmeoliver> jag är nu VÄLDIGT rädd om mina kära paneler <3
<peetra> Jag har behövt fjärrskrivbordshjlp en gång och det var då jag var noob på Kubuntu å panelen börjadew bete sig väldigt illa mot mig. :P
<peetra> Mitt alternativ var å slänga ut hela allt vad Linux hette då, så det erbjöds hjälp utan att jag behövde tjata iallafall. ;-)
<maxmeoliver> haha
<maxmeoliver> hur ser man sin interna ipadress?
<antii> ifconfig
<maxmeoliver> antii: danke :)
<T84> Hej, Jag vill spela in det ljud som går ut genom högtalarna hur gör jag?
<maxmeoliver> godnatt alla folks :)
<peetra> Godnatt allihopan!
<gorgo> åäö
<antii> gorgo: åäö
<Calyp> ser bra ut
<Zambezi> Philip5: Woot. Jag ska ju lägga mig nu och så kommer du. Du brukar väl kasta in handduken före mig?
<antii> Zambezi: Haha
<gorgo> åäö
<Philip5> Zambezi: inget är som gamla tider
<gorgo> nu då?
<gorgo> e de rätt?
<Philip5> för mig är det det
<gorgo> hur ser jag om jag skriver i utf-8 nu då?
<gorgo> i irssi
<gorgo> den ska ju göra om det automatiskt
<Philip5> maxjezy: händer inatt då?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr_
<johanbr_> tack tack :)
<Philip5> dubbelk upp ikväll?
<johanbr_> nu förstår jag inte... ?
<Philip5> [00:28] --> johanbr has joined this channel (~j@blk-137-70-154.eastlink.ca).
<Philip5> [00:28] --> johanbr_ has joined this channel (~j@blk-137-70-154.eastlink.ca).
<johanbr_> aha
<johanbr_> råkade starta x-chat två ggr :)
<Philip5> aha
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-18
<bobo123> finns det nått sätt så alla kommandon som körs i ett script listas när de körs?
<bobo123> exempel om jag kör ett skript med detta innehåll:  echo hej  så ska när man kör skriptet skrivas i terminalfönstret "echo hej" "hej"
<bobo123> nån sorts motsvarighet till doskommandot   ECHO ON  kanske man skulle kunna säga
<bobo123> jag vill se vad den kör i slutänden alltså. så om skriptet är    blah=hello;echo $blah    så ska den på skärmen skriva     blah=hello      echo hello     hello
<virtuald> bobo123: set -x
<virtuald> eller "#!/bin/bash -x" längst upp
<bobo123> ok
<bobo123> japp det verkar funka.
<bobo123> undrar om man kan få motsvarande att hända för make också
<bobo123> så man ser alla kompileringskommandona
<virtuald> ja det går
<virtuald> men jag kommer inte ihåg hur
<virtuald> tror det va -V på kommandoraden, men måste också gå inifrån makefilen
<virtuald> -V3 t.ex.
<ePax> Men dom flyger förbi :D alla komando
<bobo123> hehe
<virtuald> man kan ju omdirigera utdatan till en fil eller ett program som less eller grep
<bobo123> japp många rader blire. jag skickade dem till en fil.
<Coffe> morrn
<Coffe> de kan la inte vara så svårt att göra ett bash script för att skapa en mapp , för varje fil som finns i en annan map ?
<Coffe> de gick så bra så :)
<speakman> Morrn alla
<Ulthwen> Kan man duplicera celler i OO Writer i en tabell (inklusive format och blanksteg, etc)?
<alleinsora> God morgon alla.
<alleinsora> Tänkte höra om någon har råkat ut för att pidgin klagar på certifikatet för "omega.contacts.msn.com" när man försöker ansluta till MSNP.
<vacum> går klocka rätt?
<vacum> på din burk
<bamsefar> Mmm, det verkar vara strul med det där.
<alleinsora> med den noggranhet jag kan avgöra gör den det i alla fall.
<vacum> certifikatet där är giltigt mellan 2010 11 15  till 2012 11 14
<vacum> då är det nog din burk som inte har trusts mot root-certen
<vacum> surfa in på https://omega.contacts.msn.com/
<vacum> kolla certifikatsinformationen
<Ulthwen> finns också följande bugrapport:
<Ulthwen> After some debugging with the Debug Log, it turns out the reporter had
<Ulthwen> inaccessible permissions on his /etc/ssl/certs directory, the reading of
<Ulthwen> which is necessary to find the appropriate Microsoft CA.
<alleinsora> Går in på sidan och får upp "Not trusted"
<vacum> se där
<alleinsora> rättigheterna för /etc/ssl/certs ör drwxr-xr-x
<alleinsora> Då är frågan hur jag får datorn att lita på certet.
<Ulthwen> vem äger certifikatet?
<alleinsora> antar att det är raden Organisation jag ska kolla på, i så fall; MSN.
<Ulthwen> Har du provat Pidgin Certificate Manager?
<Ulthwen> Hade ingen aning att programmet fanns, men tydligen
<alleinsora> det ska jag testa.
<alleinsora> aha! Där låg ett gammalt cert
<Ulthwen> löste det sig?
<alleinsora> ska bara byta ut certet så ska det nog gå.
<alleinsora> nu var det löst. fick ta bort alla (msnp-)certifikat från mappen ~/.purple/certificates/x509/tls_peers och sedan starta pidgin.
<Guest68542> Sup
<Ulthwen> :D
<Guest68542> Kan någon säga vad som är fördel med WPA2 jämfört med WPA(1)?
<alleinsora> Tack för hjälpen
<bamsefar> Guest68542: Det är bättre.
<Guest68542> På vilket sätt?
<Guest68542> Kör dem med fler bitar eller
<Guest68542> Går de endå att hacka WPA2 mer eller mindre på ett enkelt sätt?
<Ulthwen> inte som WEP, nej
<Ulthwen> däremot kan det nog gå om det kör SHA-1 som krypteringsalgoritm
<Kim^J> SHA-1 är inte en krypteringsalgoritm.
<Kim^J> Det är en hash-algoritm.
<Ulthwen> ja, jo
<Ulthwen> förlåt, ska vara lite mer exakt i framtiden
<Kim^J> Ulthwen: Ja, annars får vi klantar som "krypterar" hela sitt musik-arkiv med SHA-1. ;)
<Guest68542> Du kan hacka WPA med SHA-1 möjligtvis?
<Kim^J> Eh?
<Ulthwen> det är tänkbart, men varför vill du så gärna komma åt nätverkstrafik du inte ska ha tillgång till?
<Guest68542> Ulthwen nämde ju att, de inte är lika lätt som WEP men kan gå om man kör SHA-1 som algorithm?
<Guest68542> Det är hypotetiskt
<Guest68542> Skoluppgift
<Guest68542> ;p
<Ulthwen> Jag börjar få vibbar liknande dem i en incident i en kommun där elever också tog på sig "skoluppgifter" för att komma åt lärarnas lösenord
<alleinsora> ren teoretiskt går TKIP i WPA att hacka med en chop-chop attack på 12-15 minuter.
<Guest68542> Haha ne
<kodein> Kim^J: jag som trodde det var en komprimeringsalgoritm
<bamsefar> kodein: Fett bra sådan också.
<Guest68542> Läser datakommunikation och pratar om krypteringsalgoritmer osv just nu ;p
<kodein> alleinsora: och därför ska man inte använda tkip
<kodein> bamsefar: ja, men md5 är bättre
<bamsefar> kodein: True
<bamsefar> Men fan vad man får jobba för att packa upp. :P
<kodein> mmm
<Kim^J> Guest68542: SHA-1, MD-5 och liknande är inte krypteringsalgoritmer, det är hashnings-algoritmer.
<Guest68542> ok
<kodein> det vore rätt snyggt om några tusen år när dataarkeologer hittar hashsummor av filer och kan "packa upp dem" på nolltid
<Kim^J> RSA, DES, Rijnadel, det är krypteringsalgoritmer.
<Kim^J> ROT13 är nog den enklaste krypteringsalgoritmen.
<Guest68542> Blowfish
<Guest68542> Twofish
<Guest68542> osv, aa
<Kim^J> Eller det klassiska rövarspråket. :)
<alleinsora> kodein: korrekt. Men ska man vara "helt säker" så ska man både ha ett nonstandard ESSID och en stark nyckel på sitt WPA2-nät.
<gusnan> Kim^J, LOL
<Kim^J> alleinsora: Ingen broadcast, låsta IP:n, lång starkt nyckel och WPA2... ;)
<Kim^J> stark*
<Guest68542> Så dem använder SHA-1 eller Md5 för att kryptera WPA
<Kim^J> Nej
<Kim^J> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/WPA
<Kim^J> AES används
<Kim^J> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Encryption_Standard
<kodein> mjo, 24 tecken minst säger ju specen, så...
<alleinsora> Kim^J: Fast låsta IPn gör inte så stor skillnad för någon som vet hur man tar sig in i ett WPA2-nät... Men det skyddar lite mot skids i alla fall.
<Kim^J> alleinsora: Du måste ju komma på min IP-range? :P
<Kim^J> Sen ingen broadcast. :)
<Kim^J> Och det går inte utanför kontoret =)
<Ulthwen> Har du stängt av svaret på null probe requesten också?
<Kim^J> Dunno, är inte jag som satt upp det.
<Ulthwen> för det är väl det vanliga sättet att ta reda på vilka nätverk som finns oavsett om de broadcastar eller ej
<alleinsora> jo, den fysiska säkerheten med räckvidden är den bästa! Fast med en ordentlig riktantenn... Har lyckats använda en AP 5km bort en gång, fast då hade både min dator och APn paraboliska riktantenner.
<Guest68542> Men Kim^J, du sa att du krypterar WPA med AES, men WPA kryptera ju WEP?
<kodein> man skulle kanske roa sig med att sätta upp ett wlan igen
<kodein> man skulle ju kunna byta upp sig till 5GHz när man ändå håller på, då
<Guest68542> SÃ¥, AES > WPA > WEP ?
<Guest68542> mer lr mindre
<Kim^J> Guest68542: Nej
<Guest68542> ok
<Kim^J> WPA använder AES som algoritmen
<Kim^J> WPA är inte en algoritm.
<Guest68542> k
<Guest68542> Men WPA krypterar WEP sägs de
<Kim^J> alleinsora: Vi sitter ganska skyddat, signalerna kommer inte ut. ;)
<Guest68542> nene
<Kim^J> Nej?
<Guest68542> Menar, dem krypterar WLAN
<Kim^J> WPA och WEP är olika protokoll.
<Guest68542> aa
<Guest68542> Men, WPA krypterar WLAN?
<speakman> HeMan: vaken?
<Guest68542> Men sen sägs de, "För kryptering använder WPA krypteringsstandarden RC4."
<alleinsora> Kim^J: Bra det. Man måste ju värna om sin personliga integritet.
<Guest68542> Men
<Guest68542> Vad är skillnaden
<Guest68542> WPA eller WPA2?
<Guest68542> Dem säger att dem har samma algoritmer ju
<Ulthwen> en gång i tiden fanns ingen säkerhet för trådlösa nätverk
<Ulthwen> det var inte så himla bra
<Ulthwen> så då om WEP till
<Ulthwen> fast WEP var inte så himla bra det heller
<Ulthwen> så då slog man fast en ny säkerhetsstandard 802.11i
<Ulthwen> men man implementerade inte hela 802.11i utan tog bara en del av den
<Ulthwen> den delen kallade man WPA
<Guest68542> k
<Ulthwen> som var klart bättre än WEP, men inte tillräcklig
<Ulthwen> så när man implementerade hela 802.11i så kallade man det för WPA2
<Ulthwen> och där är vi väl idag
<Guest68542> Ja, ja vet att WPA2 är bättre, men på vilket sätt?
<Guest68542> Så mer lr midnre så spelar d ingen roll?
<Guest68542> Dem är "exakt" lika säkra och bra?
<Ulthwen> Nej, för WPA är bara en del av 802.11i standarden, inte hela
<Ulthwen> hela standarden är WPA2
<Guest68542> Men dem har olika standarder?
<Guest68542> hm
<Ulthwen> de är inte olika, de är byggda som samma draft
<Guest68542> ok
<Guest68542> Men skillnaden?
<Ulthwen> man valde bara att inte göra allt i WPA
<Ulthwen> googla
<Guest68542> k
<Guest68542> Jag försöker
<Guest68542> Men hittar inget vettigt
<Guest68542> Bara folk som säger att det är bättre
<amelia> *morr* otrevligt att vakna till att accesspunkten har muppat ihop totalt.. vet inte ens var jag ska börja leta efter vad som är fel..
<Ulthwen> https://learningnetwork.cisco.com/thread/4143
<Ulthwen> eller så kan du roa dig med att läsa 802.11i standarden och jämföra med vad som finns implementerat i WAP
<Guest68542> WPA only supports TKIP encryption while WPA2 supports AES  Read more: Difference Between WPA and WPA2 | Difference Between | WPA vs WPA2 http://www.differencebetween.net/technology/difference-between-wpa-and-wpa2/#ixzz15d9hq4Nw
<Ulthwen> *WPA
<Guest68542> E de sant lr?
<Guest68542> Wpa supports TKIP sammtidigt som WPA supports AES?
<Guest68542> WPA2* supports AES
<Guest68542> SÃ¥ dem har ju olika krypteringar?
<Guest68542> WPA = Tkip, WPA2 = AES
<Guest68542> Ulthwen
<Ulthwen> Guest68542: ja
<Guest68542> ok
<Ulthwen> Guest68542: eller nej :)
<Guest68542> nej?
<Guest68542> :p
<Ulthwen> nu blandas det ihop kryptering med hashning igen
<HakanS> amelia: Hejsan
<HakanS> PontusOhman: Är du här?
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> har nån set stuxnet
<IPconfig> de är otroligt
<PontusOhman> HakanS: Japp japp
<PontusOhman> Njuter av den sista halvtimmen lunch jag har kvar :)
<IPconfig> samma här
<IPconfig> har 5 min kvar
<HakanS> PontusOhman: Ska du aldrig ha lunch mer? ;)
<PontusOhman> Insett att jag måste göra en jättebeställning på splittar för DVI till jobbet =/ Har ett gäng som vägrar fungera under Winbl0at...
<PontusOhman> HakanS: Haha jodå :p Men för idag så är det slut =)
<HakanS> PontusOhman: Har du läst mitt PM?
<PontusOhman> Ska göra det :)
<PontusOhman> Fan va aktiva ni är :O
<HakanS> PontusOhman: Har du hört något från Farmfield i ämnet?
<PontusOhman> Nepp faktiskt inte =/
<PontusOhman> Men jag ska ge mitt besked nu :)
<PontusOhman> Done =)
<HakanS> PontusOhman: Då är bara frågan när vi får ett offentligt besked från Farmfield.
<PontusOhman> Absolut :)
<madbear> ett tips
<madbear> snackar man privata saker över irc kan man göra det "bara ni två"
<madbear> :D
<HakanS> madbear: Jag vet.
<madbear> HakanS: gört då?
<HakanS> madbear: Förstår inte riktigt vad du menar.
<madbear> alltså ni snackar om något som verkar privat i kanalen
<madbear> du har skickat en liten lapp under bänken till PontusOhman och skriver sedan på tavlan "har du läst min lapp?"
<madbear> typ
<HakanS> madbear: Ja, men det får man väl göra?
<madbear> nej det är OT
<madbear> :D
<madbear> vart är OT poliserna, jag har inget i ryggen har ju inte OP osv :D
<HakanS> madbear: OT?
<madbear> off topic!
<madbear> #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<HakanS> madbear: Vad är "topic" i denna kanalen då?
<kodein> ubuntu
<kodein> och gnu/linux
<madbear> står i topic
<madbear>  ./topic
<HakanS> ./topic
<madbear> nej /topic menar jag
<madbear> den står väl annars längst upp nånstans
<kodein> /topic
<Kim^J> Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet.
<HakanS> Då är jag inte OT, eftersom mina inlägg handlar om Ubuntu.
<HakanS> Förutom frågan om lunchen då ;)
<madbear> HakanS: hur ska vi veta, vi läser ju inte era PM
<HakanS> madbear: Behöver du veta det?
<madbear> nej
<coobra> bhha
<K350> Hur tar jag lätt & ledigt en skärmbild på en applikation eller hela skärmen och får bilden i en särskild mapp? Jag har Kubuntu lucid
<amelia> K350: funkar det inte att bara trycka Prt Sc och Shift + Prt Sc?
<amelia> alt + prt sc heter det..
<K350> Vad är sc? Eller menar du knappen direkt tillhöger om F12?
<K350> Vart hamnar förresten bilden då?
<Ulthwen> under /Pictures i din hemkatalog (iaf i Gnome)
<K350> Kan/hur ändrar jag mapp?
<K350> Jag har varken .~/Pictures eller gnome.
<amelia> K350: den sitter lite olika på olika tangentbord... bilderna brukar hamna på skrivbordet iaf i gnome. jag har ingen koll på kde tyvärr.
<HakanS> amelia: Hej.
<HakanS> amelia: Har du kollat om det går att installera jira på servern?
<K350> Det löste sig. Man kananvända ksnapshot för KDE:-)
<K350> funkar dock lite dåligt om man vill ta en bild på yakuake..men men
<speakman> HeMan: ping?
<andol> Barre: Vad var det som var tras?
<thorleif> test
<Barre_> Lars, amelia, nafallo: backup av adder gick igenom för mig inatt..
<Nafallo> Barre_: heh, verkar som min mangle regel pa routern hjalpte :-)
<Barre_> Larsj that is
<amelia> Barre_: \o/
<Nafallo> larslj: tack for att du hittade problemet :-)
<amelia> HakanS: det borde gå. men just nu är det kanske inte helt jätteaktuellt att fokusera på just det känns det som.
<Nafallo> # Fix MSS for idiots
<Nafallo> $IPT -t mangle -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -m tcpmss --mss 1420:65535 -j TCPMSS --set-mss 1420
<Nafallo> ^-- Barre, amelia, ;-)
<amelia> HakanS: jag tror vi ska fokusera på att få ordning på användningen av LP för sånt som ska vara publikt i första hand.
<Barre_> :)
<HakanS> amelia: Ja, vi får nog ta det i etapper.
<amelia> HakanS: det är nog bäst. jag tänkte försöka titta på att installera jira under julhelgen, har semester lite då.
<amelia> HakanS: då kan vi börja testköra lite med dig och serveradmins, vårt jobb påverkar varandras rätt mycket.
<HakanS> amelia: Gott.
<HakanS> amelia: LÃ¥ter bra.
 * Barre_ kopplar bort för att återgå till brocade sessionen... 
<amelia> HakanS: för tillfället har vi nog med att få ordning på Launchpad och att få in alla forumrävarna på IRC för ett möte. :P
<HakanS> amelia: Jag har läst igenom mötesloggen ännu en gång och de nämner ingenstans att aktiviteter ska dokumenteras i LP.
<HakanS> amelia: Eller att vi ska använda LP för loco-projektering.
<Haffe> amelia: Jag tycker att du ska satsa på lunchpad. En tjänst som låter dig ladda ned dagens lunch.
<amelia> HakanS: tja, både ja och nej skulle jag säga. de klagade ju på att vi som team inte rapporterade buggar, det kanske iofs löser sig i.o.m. att fler av våra medlemmar använder launchpad. jag är inte så insatt i launchpad tyvärr
<HakanS> amelia: Nej. Vi fick ingen kritik för att vårt team inte rapporterar buggar.
<HakanS> amelia: Det var Peetra som undrade varför man ska regisrera sig på LP och fick till svar "for translations and bug reports"
<FenderXS> Jag får följande meddelande när jag försöker logga in i pidgin: Unable to validate certificate  The certificate for omega.contacts.msn.com could not be validated. The certificate chain presented is invalid.
<FenderXS> Någon som har en lösning?
<amelia> HakanS: nja... jag håller inte riktigt med om din tolkning där faktiskt.
<amelia> [21:28] <popey> Whilst forum based support and discussion is fantastic (and you've clearly got a significant number of people using the forums) a LoCo team is also about advocacy, bug jams, triaging, translating.. building the community around the team and encouraging people to get involved in the project.
<HakanS> amelia: Jovisst skriver han "bug jam". Men han menar nog inte att vi ska ha en egen bugghantering i vårt LP-team. Snarare att uppmana folk att rapportera buggar.
<amelia> HakanS: ja, jo.. jag har inte sagt något annat. men det jag menar är att om vi lägga upp publika ärenden i LP som alla ska kunna komma åt och se, då är ju sannolikheten större att folk intresserar sig för att använda LP och gå med i vårt team
<amelia> HakanS: de nämner ju även att de flesta loco använder LP för organisation vilket inte är så dumt.
<amelia> HakanS: men det är mycket möjligt att det räcker om vi har bättre koll.
<HakanS> amelia: Ja, vi kan använda LP för publika ärenden.
<HakanS> amelia: Men det är inget lämpligt system för att beskriva vad locot sysslar med. Det tycker jag vi gör på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/. Titta hur danskarna gjort. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanishTeam/
<Peetra_alias> Detta med IRC via webbinterface är väl inte så dumt?
<Peetra_alias> Jag ska hänga inne med aliaset och se hur det går. :)
<maxmeoliver> helluu
<maxmeoliver> vad är skillnaden mellan ubuntu o kubuntu? :S
<Terp> Man får ligga mer om man kör ubuntu.
<Terp> "An official derivative of Ubuntu Linux that uses the KDE graphical environment instead of GNOME."
<maxmeoliver> aha :P hahahahaha bra sagt
<vacum> har en VM med ubuntu 10.04 som snurrar i ESXi. har ökat diskens storlek och vill utöka den LVM som ligger på disken
<vacum> hur ökar jag den och hur får jag sysemet att hitta det extra utrymmet?
<vacum> utan att boota om
<Peetra_alias> mmm... webbinterface för IRC känns inte sådär värstanbra.
 * Peetra_alias skakar på huvet för att förstärka sin åsikt.
<fjorgynn> woot
<Peetra_alias> @Nyfikna Philiph5, http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-se =)
<Svensken> Nigon från Sverige som kan ubunto? Har ett problem..
<peetra> Jag kan inte bestämma vad som är värre, IRC via webbinterfacet eller dett aMEpathy. Nu har kjag bestämt mig för at jag ska ha en riktig IRC-klient som belöning för avslutad provvecka nästa fredag. :)
<Philip5> Svensken: vi pratar alla svenska här... precis som disneyfilmerna :P
<peetra> Vad har du för problem, de flesta kan en hel del i den här kanalen. =)
<Philip5> Svensken: men ställ frågan så får vi se om någon kan/vill hjälpa
<coobra> peetra: irssi  :D
<Svensken> Ok goolade och hittade sidan !
<Svensken> Har 12.1.1 och kan inte hitta min externa hårdisk när jag söker i "den här datorn", hur hitttar jag den ?
<Philip5> 12.1.1 av vad?
<Svensken> Ok den kan inte spela upp filmer på Tv som när jag hade XP...
<Svensken> Ubunto !
<Philip5> finns inte
<Svensken> Måste jag ladda ner något program för att ubunto skall hitta externa prylar ?
<Philip5> ubuntu 12.1.1 finns inte om du inte kommer från framtiden
<Philip5> normalt inte
<Svensken> Ok den senaste vers.. har jag iallafall från idag..
<Svensken> Så den skall hitta externa media utan att jag behöver göra något som Xp då...
<Philip5> om det är typ ett usb-minne eller usb-disk så ska du bara behöva plugga i den
<kodein> system -> preferences -> monitors, alt. översatt till svenskat, därefter borde du hitta din /inkopplade/ teve
<Svensken> Ok skall prova detta och får väl återkomma om det inte fungerar
<Philip5> eller är det tv-skärmen den inte hittar?
<Philip5> fattar inte riktigt
<Svensken> Nej det är den externa hirddisken som jag pluggar in i USB..
<Philip5> ska bara vara att plugga in så ska den hitta den
<Svensken> Har starta syst, pluggar in en WD extern disk via usb men darorn hittar indenna !
<FranzStrudel> du måste kika under "platser"
<Svensken> dEN SYNNS INTE UNDER PLATSER HELLER !
<Svensken> jag får försöka återkommer !
<Philip5> någon här som har en canon-kamera av typ powershot eller ixus modell som använder ptp för att skicka bilderna mellan dator och kamera? alltså inte en kamera som funkar som ett usb-minne
<Philip5> om denna någon också kör ubuntu 10.10 och skulle vilja testa en grej så räck upp en hand
<Philip5> vissa nikon coolpix-kameror kan också köra med ptp och kan testa samma grej
<Svensken> Proav nu
<kodein> jag har en ixus 100is, men jag använder inte ptp.
<kodein> jag tror att när jag försökte så fick jag för mig att gphoto var mer magiskt än det kanske är. och så provade jag väl iofs med min eos då också
<Philip5> kodein: det jag skulle vilja ha testat är om du kunde uppdatera libgphoto från min ppa och se om det är något problem att få gnome at hitta kameran när du pluggar i den med det uppdaterade paketet
<Philip5> någon som hade problem med det men jag har inga problem i kde med det så det skulle kunna vara något med gvfs
<Philip5> och gvfs kör jag ju inte med i kde
<Philip5> tjena HakanS
<Philip5> apropå en annan sak. har ubuntu 10.10 hal och libhal1 installerat från början vid en nyinstallation?
<Philip5> ser ju bara hur kubuntu har det...
<johanbr> Philip5, nej, tror inte det
<Philip5> kanske kan vara det som orsakar grejen med libghpot
<Philip5> libgphoto
<HakanS> Tjena Philip5
<Philip5> HakanS: hur går det med granskningen av ubuntu-se som officiellt loco? är det klart eller ska det till snart?
<HakanS> Philip5: Granskningen var i tisdags. Vi blev klart underkända.
<Philip5> underkända???
<Philip5> vadå då?
<Philip5> eller finns det en tråd om det?
<HakanS> För få aktiva medlemmar.
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> hur många räknaas som aktiva nu?
<HakanS> Inga team-rapporter
<HakanS> Inga IRC-möten
<HakanS> Inga IRL-möten
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> trist att det blev så
<HakanS> På mötet rapporterades det att vi har 16000 forum-medlemmar varav  200 är aktiva.
<HakanS> De undrade varför vi bara är 61 medlemmar på LP om vi nu har 16000 forum-medlemmar.
<HakanS> Philip5: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda/20101116
<HakanS> Någon som kommer in på forumet?
<henrik__> jag har en ntfs-disk i min ubuntu server och när jag kör ls ser det ut så här http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4976636/Screen%20shot%202010-11-18%20at%2018.22.04.png
<henrik__> inte så jättetrevligt för ögonen
<henrik__> vill ha det som det är på min ex4-disk
<henrik__> hur fixar jag? :)
<antii> what
<antii> kan inte se bilden
<cahoot> mellanslag i filnamnet?
<henrik__> den funkar för mig
<henrik__> men ändrar filnamn
<spacebug-> tror du ska ändra umask option i fstab
<antii> fan
<henrik__> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4976636/green.png
<spacebug-> ser ut som den blir mountat med alla filer satta +x ?
<antii> nåt verkar helmysko för mig med dropbox, kan inte se några pubs
<antii> Oops! Google Chrome could not find dl.dropbox.com
<antii> :'(
<spacebug-> skriv ls -la en gång
<henrik__> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root  4096 2010-10-28 19:46 .
<henrik__> ska kolla fstab
<spacebug-> precis
<spacebug-> du behöver ändra umask
<henrik__> spacebug-: UUID=20D84D50D84D257E /media/serier                       ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0
<spacebug-> eller så ändrar du LS_COLORS för att inte visa det så
<henrik__> hur ska det vara istället?
<spacebug-> UUID=20D84D50D84D257E /media/serier                       ntfs-3g defaults,force,umask=022 0 0        (022 tog jag barta ur luften, vet inte va du vill ha)
<spacebug-> fmask=133,dmask=022,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<spacebug-> de option hade någon
<henrik__> blev ingen skillnad med UUID=20D84D50D84D257E /media/serier ntfs-3g defaults,force,umask=022 0 0
<Philip5> HakanS: ja det där var lite tråkig loggläsning
<HakanS> Philip5: Ja, fast tyvärr stämmer det ju. LoCot är alltför inriktat på forumet. Det finns ju faktiskt personer som tror att LoCot ÄR forumet.
<HakanS> Philip5: och att antalet foruminlägg är måttet på hur aktivt LoCot är.
<spacebug-> henrik__: du ska som sagt inte ha 0022 utan kanske 0666 eller så
<Slartibart> Nån som använder gnomenu på 10.04? Det vill inte starta för mig, får ett error om playbin. Prövade med livecdn och 9.10, och då fungerade det :(, så vad är skillnaden? Har kollat att systemet är uppdaterat. Kan det vara nåt som behöver installeras om ändå?
<henrik__> spacebug-: ingen skillnad, provat ett par :(
<spacebug-> skumt
<spacebug-> man mount
<spacebug-> oj hehe
<Philip5> HakanS: skrev precis ett litet inlägg om just det i tråden på forumet
<spacebug-> henrik__: http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount.ntfs-3g  ska funka
<peetra> Varifrån räknar vi med 200 aktiva användare förresten?
<HakanS> Philip5: Bra inlägg.
<HakanS> peetra: Jag vet inte var den siffran kommer.
<HakanS> Philip5: När det gäller vårt LP-team så kritiserar de inte avsaknaden av LP-projekt.
<Philip5> HakanS: menade generellt om LP
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag kan förstå att det är väldigt inriktat på LP-aktiviteter när man ska bli ubuntu-medlem.
<henrik__> någon som kan hjälpa mig med ett permissionproblem jag har med transmission-daemon på min ubuntu server? varje gång jag lägger till en torrentfil så fattas jag rättigheter om jag ska göra någon ändring på torrenten/mappen (ta bort, ändra man etc) jag laddat ner genom min sambautdelning. det funkar om jag skriver sudo chown -r henrik /media/download men jag måste göra om detta för varje gång jag lägger till en torrent
<virtuald> använder du samma användare i samba?
<henrik__> virtuald: root     22966     1  2 Nov15 ?        01:47:19 transmission-daemon
<henrik__> henrik@bendarn:~$ ps -ef | grep samba
<henrik__> henrik   12973 12315  0 19:26 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto samba
<virtuald> smbd heter den nog
<henrik__> henrik@bendarn:~$ ps -ef | grep smbd
<henrik__> root       675     1  0 Oct20 ?        00:00:01 smbd -F
<henrik__> root       709   675  0 Oct20 ?        00:00:00 smbd -F
<henrik__> henrik    9852   675  0 17:44 ?        00:00:20 smbd -F
<henrik__> root     12549   675  0 18:49 ?        00:00:00 smbd -F
<henrik__> henrik   13028 12315  0 19:30 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto smbd
<virtuald> ser ut o va rätt där
<virtuald> var ligger torrentfilerna då?
<virtuald> /media/download antar jag… hur har du delat ut den katalogen? högerklickat o valt dela ut?
<virtuald> (ungefär)
<henrik__> virtuald: från min smf-conf
<henrik__> [Film]
<henrik__> path = /media/film/
<henrik__> browseable = yes
<henrik__> read only = no
<henrik__> guest ok = no
<henrik__> create mask = 0644
<henrik__> directory mask = 0755
<henrik__> force user = henrik
<henrik__> force group = henrik
<henrik__> smb*
<virtuald> o.O
<henrik__> mitt download dir för transmission-daemon är /media/film_downloads
<henrik__> * /media/film/_downloads
<virtuald> och du äger alla kataloger?
<henrik__> det är det jag inte fattar. skriver jag sudo chown -R henrik /media/film/_downloads kan jag read/write på alla mappar i katalogen
<henrik__> men för varje ny torrent som skapar en ny katalog så har jag inte permission till just den
<henrik__> så egentligen det jag gör är ju sudo chown -R henrik /media/film/_downloads/NYtorrent
<henrik__> hade ju räckt med /media/film också
<virtuald> äger du /media/film/_downloads/ ?
<virtuald> hmm förresten
<virtuald> är väl inte samba som skapar den nya katalogen, det är väl transmission-daemon?
<henrik__> hur kollar jag? och ja det är det
<virtuald> då är det ju dens konf du ska pilla på
<henrik__> jag kan gå in i download-katalogen och skapa en mapp men jag kan inte röra torrents mapp om jag inte kör sudo chown -R på den
<henrik__> (genom samba)
<henrik__> nu blev det kanske lite luddigt
<henrik__> hoppas du fattar ändå :P
<virtuald> lägg till diin användare i gruppen debian-transmission
<virtuald> adduser henrik debian-transmission
<virtuald> sen behöver du köra newgrp eller logga ut och in igen
<henrik__> adduser: The group `debian-transmission' does not exist.
<virtuald> aha
<virtuald> konstigt, så heter det här
<virtuald> kan heta något annat om du inte kör ubuntu eller debian
<virtuald> men det ställs nog in i /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json
<virtuald> nej där va det inte :>
<henrik__> kan ha och göra med att jag installerat från source code
<henrik__> har ingen /etc/transmission-daemon
<virtuald> aha
<henrik__> ../home/henrik/.config/transmission-daemon/settings.json
<henrik__> där ligger min :P
<virtuald> aha
<virtuald> onödigt krångel att installera från källkod om du är root :>
<henrik__> kanske hade varit lättare med sudo apt-get.... :D
<virtuald> ja
<henrik__> haha
<henrik__> men om jag ska installera med apt-get
<henrik__> hur ser jag till att mitt nuvarande försvinner helt?
<virtuald> ta bort alla filer den la in när du skrev make install
<virtuald> och kataloger
<virtuald> se till så du inte tar bort kataloger som inte är tomma bara
<henrik__> går det inte att gå in i /home/henrik/Transmission och ta bort allt därifrån?
<virtuald> om det är där du har installerat allt jo
<henrik__> sudo make remove
<henrik__> :D
<virtuald> aha fanns det en sån :>
<virtuald> finns inte alltid
<henrik__> haha nä fanns inte
<virtuald> om du kör make install igen så ser du var filerna hamnar så du kan ta bort dem
<cahoot> make uninstall?
<henrik__> cahoot: så lätt var det :D
<henrik__> nu ska jag installera med apt-get
<cHarNe2> vad har hänt med nya msn? tar ju upp hela skärmen jue :P
<cHarNe2> vilket skräå :D
<antii> bitlbee är lösningen
<coobra> <3
<cHarNe2> antii: jo har kollat lite på det men inte testat
<cHarNe2> hittade piddig till windows så nu ska jag testa det ett tag
<antii> cHarNe2: kolla då
<cHarNe2> antii: orkar inte meka
<spacebug-> pidgin är bra
<antii> cHarNe2: inte så svårt faktiskt
<antii> men du kanske inte kör irssi annars
<virtuald> pidgin krånglade för mig idag
<virtuald> loggades ut från msn pga ssl-fel
<cHarNe2> antii: jo då körr irssi
<spacebug-> ta bort det certet den klagar på
<spacebug-> så funkar det igen
<virtuald> så jag bytte till bitlbee, de hade tagit bort mitt konto
<virtuald> jaså
<spacebug-> kom en openssl-uppdatering i natt som gjorde att de slutade funka
<virtuald> i min hemkatalog?
<spacebug-> jag tog tools->certificates och tog bort den
<spacebug-> i pidgin
<virtuald> aha
<virtuald> ska komma ihåg det, kör bitlbee nu och ser om jag trivs med det
<spacebug-> hum ok
<virtuald> kommer inte ihåg varför jag bytte
<coobra> bitlbee <3
<chees> nån som har strul med sitt pidgin
<Philip5> chees: typ vad?
<Peetra_alias> Nu har jag set detta webbinterface tillräckligt. Det fungerar. Men inge mer.
<coobra> Peetra_alias: vilket ?
<peetra> en sec.
<peetra> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-se
<Philip5> samma som han som alltid hade problem med å ä ö
<coobra> peetra:  kan du inte dra in irssi eller xchat ?
<peetra> Jag tänker iallafall våga rekommendera det. :)
<Philip5> hehe
<peetra> För sådana som inte vill installera "tunga" klienter. :)
<Philip5> jag har också testat det någon gång när jag varit där det bara funnits webbläsare
<peetra> just, fråmn skolans nätverk kan jag ju inte gärna IRC:a :P
<peppis> NÃ¥gon som bloggar?
<Philip5> nä bara någon twitter ibland
<Philip5> fast nästan bara om uppdateringar av min ppa
<peppis> Philip5: ok
<peetra> peppis har väl inte missat den fina bloggsamlingen på ubuntu-se.org? :D
<peetra> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/planet/
<chees> får upp medelande
<peetra> vikke då?
<chees> kan inte validera certifikat
<chees> certifikat för omega.contact.msn.com kunde inte valideras. certifikankedjan som uppvisades är ogiltig
<peppis> peetra: jo de har jag gjort
<peetra> Å nu är du biten å vill ha mer?  :D :D
<ewook> hurmpf. nån som åkt på Kernel: Neighbour table overflow ?
<peetra> validera certificat har jag inget att säga om, tyvärr. :(
<peetra> Inte åkt på det heller.
<ewook> chees: kedjecert är läskiga
<amelia> peetra: jag bloggar ibland. är rätt dålig på att komma ihåg det dock. :S
<peetra> Jag försökte, men la av pga samma orsak som du, amelia.
<amelia> peetra: btw, jag irc:ar från jobbet, alltid.
<ewook> amelia: we know dear ;)
<amelia> peetra: jag har inte slutat, det får vara att det inte blir så ofta. förhoppningsvis tycker folk att jag skriver vettiga saker när jag väl gör det.
<peetra> Jag höll en privatlivs-blogg, inge vidare rocket science där, så den fick åka i soperna. :)
<peetra> Hehe, amelia, du BEHÖVER irc från jobbet jhue?
<amelia> peetra: både ja och nje.
<amelia> nej*
<FranzStrudel> chee: du verkar inte vara ensam. kolla här http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/12906 ,verkar även finnas en fix lite längre ner
<ewook> har en blogg ja me! fast, den är bara för eget bruk, inget direkt publicerat (se det som anteckningsblock :P )
<ewook> fast, ni pratade om nerlagda blöggar förstås..
<chees> ewook vet du va det kan vara
<ewook> chees: med kedjecert? troligen har du inte en 'fräsh' lista på vem som signerat vem i listan.
<chees> ok
<chees> vad menas med det
<amelia> peetra: det är ju ganska kul att snacka skit med folk sådär, men det är klart att det underlättar jobbet ibland att hålla kontakt med folk på IRC. ingen kan ju allt så ju fler skumma tomtar med stort skägg man känner desto lättare blir det.
<ewook> chees: kedjecert kräver att du har en egen uppdaterad lista på "trust" förhållanden.
<peetra> Ja, networkin och notworking är omöjliga att hålla isår. :D
<peetra> 'isär
<ewook> amelia: försöker du säga att du planerar att odla skägg? *_*
<amelia> ewook: if i could it would be bigger than yours. ;_)
<peetra> rofl
<ewook> amelia: det tvivlar jag inte alls på - mitt jobb tillåter inte så grov skäggväxt :D
<amelia> lol
<peetra> :D
<chees> ewook har inte en susning om det
<chees> vet du hur man kan fixa det
<chees> det har bara kommigt helt plötsligt av sig
<ewook> chees: nix :P. Jag håller mig normalt sett långt ifrån kedjecert just för att det är för mycket som behöver stämma överrens på fel ställen.
<chees> hur fan har man ens aktiverat sån?
<chees> fattar nog inte riktigt vad det är ens
<ewook> chees: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_certificate
<chees> hur sjutton kan ja fått in det
<peetra> @chees: Magi.
<chees> hehe
<chees> aja fick nog till det
<chees> tog bort den adressen från nån flik så nu verka de funka
<Slartibart> Hej. Har nån koll på eclipse och skulle kunna hjälpa mig med repositories för det? Jag får 'Följande paket har beroenden som inte kan tillfredsställas:   eclipse-platform: Beroende av: eclipse-rcp (= 3.5.2-2ubuntu4.2) men det kommer inte att installeras' hela tiden när jag försöker installera.
<Philip5> Slartibart: det borde stå något mer varför
<Slartibart> Nja.. Faktiskt inte.. Här har du ett fullständigt exempel: http://pastebin.com/jU1c9AEa
<Philip5> om du försöker installera eclipse-jdt och eclipse-pde då?
<Philip5> för mig går det bra
<Philip5> Slartibart: http://pastebin.com/NYQHya1g
<Philip5> kan det vara så att du saknar förråden universe eller multiverse?
<Slartibart> Philip5: Oh.. crap 8-o.. multiverse och universe är förbockade i 'Programvara för Ubuntu'-fliken i Programkällor iaf?
<Philip5> vad säger den om du försöker installera de där två andra paketen då? verkar ju vara de två som får någon konflikt
<Slartibart> Det fortsätter i samma stil: http://pastebin.com/z3MTHa7s
<Philip5> och om du går vidare och testar eclipse-platform
<Philip5> nått skumt är det. har du några 3e-parts förråd aktiva?
<Slartibart> Um. Nu är det uppenbart att jag inte har lärt mig allt.. Jag prövade att skriva din rad, exakt. Dvs aptitude istället för apt-get som enda skillnad =s?? Och då föreslog den faktiskt hur det där felet kunde lösas. Den håller på och jobbar nu, kan strax pasta vad 'sudo apt-get install eclipse-platform' ger.
<Slartibart> Jag har en del extra angivna ja. Hittade en "to do after installing 10.04-sida", och den hade en lista på förråd. Ångrar det lite =-|..
<Slartibart> Ah, läget blev ju annorlunda för apt-get nu också ja(din rad avslutade utan problem). Eclipse verkar starta.
<Slartibart> Pja.. Verkar funka. aptitude var smartare än apt-get =s.. Tackar för hjälpen helt enkelt.
<Philip5> Slartibart: ja jag tycker nog aptitude är smartare i de flesta fall
<Philip5> tror inte ens aptitude längre är installerat som standard i 10.10 utan där är det apt-get som kommer från start
<Slartibart> Svart på vitt att det inte är helt lyckat med det här =/.. Jag hade nog inte tänkt på att pröva båda.. Men jag är hur som helst nöjd nu..
<Philip5> apt-get har väl blivit bättre men ligger fortfarande efter aptitude vad gäller lösa konflikter och även spåra paket som kanske inte längre behövs om man tar bort nått
<amelia> hej Philip5!!!
<Philip5> amelia!!!!
<amelia> Philip5: hur är läget?
<Philip5> jo tack, själv då?
<amelia> dödligt förkyld.. :(
<Philip5> stackare
<amelia> mmm, helt hemskt är det. :(
<Philip5> tror jag det
<Philip5> vet ju själv hur det är och jag är ju ändå kille och vi har det ju alltid värst som förkylda... det är ju allmänt känt ;)
<amelia> Philip5: jag är döende när jag blir förkyld så jag är nog lika klen som en kille.
<Philip5> kanske för mycket kille över dig helt enkelt
<amelia> hehe
<movinthex> Finns det någonstans man kan chatta med affärsmänniskor?
<amelia> movinthex: kan du definiera affärsmänniskor lite närmre?
<movinthex> Typ... folk med kontakter, kunskap och pengar.
<movinthex> Ungefär som de som medverkar i Draknästet, fast troligen lite yngre om de är på IRC då.
<movinthex> Eller alla sådana kanske aldrig hänger på chatter.
<amelia> det finns sånna lite varstans på IRC.. annars är väl linkedin ganska ok, men då är det ju inte riktigt chatt och så hänger det på att man har ett bra kontaktnät själv eller iaf att ens vänner har det.
<movinthex> Hur ska man kunna göra något när allt kräver pengar och det tycks vara omöjligt att hitta folk att jobba med eller t.o.m. investerare?
<movinthex> Linkedin? Skum sajt... om vi tänker på samma sak.
<amelia> jag tänker på www.linkedin.com, sida för nätverkande.
<peetra> jag skulle nog börja med att leta blöand min kommuns instanser, om jag var du och söker investerare. Elle beror förstås på summorna.
<movinthex> Rent allmänt känns det svårt att träffa folk för att göra affärer. Man måste redan vara en sådan typ, verkar det. Med kontakter.
<movinthex> peetra: Vad för instanser är det?
<peetra> stora summor == inga investerare
<amelia> movinthex: det är nog mer springa på mässor som gäller isåfall skulle jag tro.
<movinthex> Egentligen letar jag inte efter pengar, utan mest att prata om olika idéer.
<movinthex> För om man får pengar vill de ha något tillbaka alltid.
<amelia> movinthex: men det beror ju lite på i vilken omfattning och hur din situation ser ut i övrigt. många kommuner har ju starta eget-bidrag t.ex.
<peetra> Ni borde nog ha spådana som hjälper igång företagare i Sverige med? via nån arbetsförmedlinh så borde de kunna skussa dig vidare för att jitta folk att diskutera med.
<movinthex> NUTEK fanns, men lades typ ned.
<peetra> Det var ju illa. Men fråga på de där icke online ställena.
<movinthex> Har försökt läsa på alla slags olika sajter och försökt kontakta dem och frågat under några år, men det liksom leder ingenstans. Det verkar mest för typ små restauranger och städfirmor och sådant.
<amelia> movinthex: vad är det du vill göra då?
<movinthex> Jättemysko hur många "myndigheter" som läggs ned i Sverige och bara finns en kort tid.
<peetra> Lit synd att jag inte vet om ert system så bra, men flyta till Finland, så har jag en massa folk och instanser du kan få både lite pengar av om du har en ens halvbra ide och mycke kämpeanda och MASSVIS med råd av. :P
<alleinsora> Almi är ju till för att hjälpa folk med idéer starta företag; www.almi.se
<amelia> movinthex: det finns iaf ett par egenföretagare i den här kanalen om det är något sånt du är ute efter. annars finns det en hel del folk med insikt och erfarenhet av it-branchen i största allmänhet.
<movinthex> Fast ni blir väl sura som alla andra om man inte snackar Ubuntu? :/
<peetra> Om du tänker starta ett MS-företag kan vi bli lite syra nog. :P
<movinthex> Vad jag alltid tyckt är att det ska finnas allmäna statliga chattrum, geografiskt och ämnes- indelade!
<movinthex> MS?
<peetra> Man borde kanske ha en off-topic å on-topic kanal för svenska ubuntu-folk?  Hmms
<peetra> microsoft
<amelia> movinthex: det beror väl på, om du vill prata om porrbranchen så blir vi det... är det ett it-företag så ser jag inte varför någon skulle bli arg. vi är rätt generösa med diskussionämnena här så länge det inte är för kontroversiellt eller kränkande.
<movinthex> Troligen IT, jo.
<movinthex> Men IT och porr kan kombineras...
<peetra> Oja minsaan, där ä'r det påengarna ligger. :)
<movinthex> Sjukt att det finns så mycket e-butiker egentligen... hur kan alla ha lager?
<peetra> Jag fick skitbra betlt för tt byta lite bilder på en sluten sadomaso-sajt dörra året, men det ingick nogrant avtal om tystnadsplikt od.
<movinthex> FÃ¥r anta att typ ingen sysslar med "dropshipping".
<amelia> movinthex: t.ex. så har larsemil startat ett hostingföretag nyligen och det är många här som hjälpt till med frågor som han haft.
<peetra> Annars så har jag inte haft med porr på nätet å göra, men som dräng var det massa bra gig. :D
<movinthex> http://k-soft.se/kunder.htm
<amelia> peetra: tack för att du delar med dig, men kanske lite väl ingående för den här kanalen... som jag sa, det är väl ungefär där vi sätter gränsen här.
<movinthex> Hur kan de ha 27 000 kunder?
<movinthex> Prydis-amelia.
<amelia> movinthex: det har inte med saken att göra, freenode-regler..
<movinthex> Aha...
<virtuald> movinthex: alla e-butiker har inte så mycket egna lager, många har leverantörer som skickar direkt till kunderna
<movinthex> virtuald: SÃ¥ du menar att de sysslar med dropshipping?
<movinthex> Förstår inte hur det överhuvudtaget kan existera.
<peetra> *fniss* Byta lagliga privata bilder för en sluten krets via ftp kan väl inte räknas som något man inte ska nämna? 8)
<movinthex> Verkar vara otroligt dålig marginal för den med e-butiken o.s.v.
<virtuald> har ingen aning om vad det betyder :)
<amelia> peetra: jo.
<movinthex> Dropshipping betyder väl att man har en "fejkbutik" som inte har något lager utan när en beställning görs så gör man själv en beställning i kundens namn.
<movinthex> Till ett "moderlager".
<movinthex> Det känns snarast som bedrägeri och jag kan bara tänka mig alla problem som uppkommer...
<movinthex> Å andra sidan kan jag inte ha råd med något lager. Men varför skulle någon beställa något från en sådan butik?
<peetra> Men att ta bort det att man beställer i kundens namn, så är det genast massa bra ide. Att hålla minimum lager är väldigt smart
<amelia> peetra: Avoid sensitive material. Some users on freenode channels, particularly on public channels, are quite young. Others are parents or teachers who might have young children nearby. As you type comments or ASCII art, or post URLs for others to view, please consider the age range of other users on your channel, and respect the right of parents and teachers to decide when and if to expose the children in their charge to material or language which might o
<peetra> okeej, lite gränsfall där kanske. Får väl ge med mig. :)
<peetra> Du beställer vara då du fått in beställning, men köper som företagare av moderbolaget, så funkar det välfigt ofta i de mindre webbburikerna iallafall.
<amelia> peetra: som sagt, vi är väldigt generösa här. så länge det är relaterat till datorer.
<peetra> ;)
<virtuald> movinthex: grejen är väl att grossistlagren inte behöver ha avtal o skit för att handla med privatpersoner
<peetra> Det var ju datorrelaterat!
<virtuald> movinthex: eller följa såna lagar
<peetra> Men nu ska jag gå å lägga mig. natti natti.
<virtuald> natt ptr
<amelia> gonatt peetra
<movinthex> Hmm...
<movinthex> Men finns det ens sådana grossistlager i Sverige? Trodde det var i USA och andra stora länder bara.
<movinthex> Låter ju "för bra för att vara sant" att man slipper ha lager och de står för allting inklusive att skicka iväg det. Det måste ju vara ruggigt liten marginal man får då som e-handlare.
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-19
<alleinsora> Vi har bland annat Gandlaf Data som grossist i Sverige.
<alleinsora> *Gandalf
<virtuald> movinthex: det är sjukt liten marginal på elektronik
<movinthex> Och hur gör man reklam för en sådan e-butik? "Handla hos oss! Vi har inget lager utan parasiterar på andra och fläskar på med dyra priser!"
<virtuald> man ser till att listas på prisjakt, pricerunner osv :)
<virtuald> och gör reklam på olika sidot
<virtuald> sidor
<movinthex> Usch vilket själsdödande yrke. :/
<movinthex> Och inte ens ha fysiska varor...
<amelia> hehe
<jolaren> NÃ¥gon som orkar hilighta mig
<jolaren> ?
<virtuald> movinthex: de som returneras får man (betala för)
<jolaren> irssi krånglar som få
<movinthex> LÃ¥ter skoj...
<movinthex> Inget för mig, det där. Urk. :(
<movinthex> Men något måste man göra för att tjäna pengar.
<movinthex> Och helst mycket, då pengar är så lite värda nuförtiden.
<movinthex> Är det inte smartast att sälja tjänster till andra företag?
<jolaren> jolaren:
<virtuald> :>
<maxjezy> movinthex, sälj tjänster på lånade pengar till dina egna företag, sen anmäler du dig själv och hävdar att du är sinnessjuk men att det är på bättringsvägen
<maxjezy> tvätta pengarna i dove handtvål
<jolaren> maxjezy: kan du inte hilighta mig?
<jolaren> ssh -C2qTnN -D 8080 username@remote_machine.com
<jolaren> får det inte att fungera
<jolaren> port 80 man ska gå på kanske?
<maxjezy> jolaren,
<jolaren> tack maxjezy
<maxjezy> np jolaren
<maxjezy> härligt att du hittat tillbaka hit
<movinthex> SSH på port 80? Knäppboll...
<movinthex> maxjezy: Ehe... låter... mindre attraktivt.
<jolaren> movinthex: uhm.. försöker vidarebefodra trafiken
<movinthex> Varför har inte enskild firma någon beteckning som alla andra företagsformer?
<jolaren> sätter upp en ssh proxy på servern, så jag kan surfa sen när jag ska till kina
<movinthex> Som AB, KB, HB...
<jolaren> maxjezy: Yes! Problemet är att jag inte har någon lur och att ja mest har tid att socialisera när ja är på väg till jobbet
<jolaren> netbooken har ju varit K.O ett tag
<movinthex> jolaren: Kina? Vad ska du dit och göra?
<jolaren> Jobbet betalar, ska väl lära mig saker
<maxjezy> aha. jaja, good to have you back!
<jolaren> men på riktigt nu, tips på hur jag sätter upp ssh refereal ? var säker på att jag hade det fungerande förut
<alleinsora> movinthex: enskild firma brukar förkortas EF i offentliga texter. Men med tanke på att firmorna ofta får namn som "Jansons Fisk" så blir tilläget Enskild Firma ganska redundant.
<jolaren> någon som använt corkscrew?
<jolaren> hur går det med blender då maxjezy ?
<jolaren> har skaffat en ny flicka som bygger och har sig (3DMax och dylikt)
<maxjezy> jolaren, ja, de går si o så
<maxjezy> jag håller på mycket med 2D just nu
<maxjezy> jolaren, du kan kolla in min youtube
<maxjezy> youtube.com/dammagrus
<maxjezy> kika in de senaste videorna
<jolaren> hilighta mig med adressen så det sparas, så tar jag det på rasten imorgon @ work
<maxjezy> jolaren, http://youtube.com/dammagrus
<maxjezy> jolaren, varför bygger hon i 3DMax?
<maxjezy> jobbar hon med någonting inom 3D lr?
<maxjezy> just 4 fun?
<jolaren> Jag vet inte.. intresse klubben antecknar.. senast så byggde hon en BR Leksaker vagn
<jolaren> Dags att sova nu antar jag
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> gött
<maxjezy> må de goda drömmarna vara med dig!
<Philip5> maxjezy: vilket program har du fastnat för när du leker med 2d då?
<maxjezy> Philip5, blender :)
<Philip5> åhå
<maxjezy> testade lite toonboom igår
<maxjezy> men även mypaint är galet bra
<Philip5> undrar om det kommit några många updates av blender i trunk
<Philip5> mypaint är väl allra bäst om man har typ en wacombräda men det kanske du har
<maxjezy> funderade på det idag, är nog dags att 2.6 kommer snart
<maxjezy> borde ju vara klart när sintel blev klar
<maxjezy> eller på god väg iaf
<maxjezy> jo jag har ju wacombräda
<Philip5> nja
<maxjezy> annars är mypaint lite trisst
<maxjezy> utan bräda så är al-chemy bäst
<Philip5> trunk är ju utvecklingen av det som de använde för sintel
<jolaren> andol: är det du som är anton f?
<Philip5> jolaren: tror jag inte
<Philip5> maxjezy: en del grejer som fått fixar och uppdateringar: http://pastebin.com/BwZBBD1B
<movinthex> alleinsora: Vad menar du? Vem har 100.000 kr att lägga ut på att regga ett AB?
<movinthex> Väldigt få, antar jag.
<movinthex> Enskild firma är ju det enda realistiska...
<virtuald> movinthex: tror de sänkt till 50000 och man får räkna in lösöre också
<maxjezy> ingen liten lista det där!
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska jag slänga upp en update?
<alleinsora> movinthex: Vad jag menade var anledningen till att man inte skriver EF efter namnet på sin firma.
<Philip5> rigify verkar ju vara något helt nytt vad det nu är
<maxjezy> ja, go for it!
<maxjezy> gud vad gasig i magen ja blev av maten idag
<maxjezy> brb
<Philip5> hehe
<movinthex> alleinsora: Jag förstår inte anledningen fortfarande.
<movinthex> virtuald: Lösöre?
<virtuald> movinthex: ja alltså maskiner och lager
<virtuald> kanske bara är lager som räknas som lösöre men man får iaf räkna maskiner
<alleinsora> movinthex, Ponera att jag ska starta en firma som heter "Jansons Fisk". Känns det då verkligen nödvändigt att påpeka att det är en Enskild Firma?
<jolaren> Fint
<movinthex> Ja, det gör det.
<movinthex> Varför kan inte Jansons Fisk vara ett AB+
<movinthex> ?
<movinthex> Jag ser jämt bilar där det står Bosses Rör & Svets AB.
<jolaren> Det kan ju vara ett Aktiebolag?
<Philip5> maxjezy: demo av rigify som verkar vara nytt i trunk för blender 2.5 nu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddXQ-3RUBzU
<movinthex> alleinsora verkar resonera som så att man hör på namnet vad det är.
<movinthex> Jag förstår i.o.f.s. inte heller varför en massa enskilda hantverkare har AB...
<movinthex> Jansons Fisk kan ju vara en rikstäckande kedja med delikatessfisk.
<jolaren> Precis
<jolaren> Varför får jag inte bort temat
<jolaren> GAAH
<alleinsora> movinthex, Det förstår jag. I en enskild firma är firmatecknaren och firman samma juridiska person. Allt som firman då tar på sig att göra tar hantverkaren personligen på sig att göra. I ett aktiebolag är företaget ett helt skillt från tecknaren och det är istället ledningen som är ytterst ansvarig.
<jolaren> Äh, jag ger upp.. Den har fått xchat liknande färger och ett mellanrum mellan era kommentarer
<jolaren> Suck
<alleinsora> absolut, Jansons Fisk kan vara en rikstäckande kedja. Men det kan för det vara en enskild firma. (inte så troligt dock om det har blivit så stort.) Men, när ett företag är ett Aktiebolag (eller Handels-/Komanditbolag) brukar detta sättas ut i namnet för att visa detta. Men det är inte nödvändigt.
<alleinsora> Sen för kedjor så brukar de anges med ett koncernnamn. (exempelvis Ikea, där de svenska varuhusen drivs av Ikea Svenska Försäljnings AB)
<movinthex> Hmm...
<movinthex> Aldrig sett "EF", dock.
<movinthex> "Svenska Försäljnings" är ett mysko namn, BTW.
<movinthex> Vissa företag bakar in "AB" i själva namnet.
<movinthex> Som SBAB.
<alleinsora> Det blir mindre mystiskt om du läser ut AB också.
<alleinsora> Eller SAAB
<movinthex> Jag hörde på TV idag att Nordea och Telia tydligen är statliga? Trodde i alla fall att Nordea var helt privat och att Telia endast var statligt förr när det hette Televerket.
<movinthex> Blir mysko när man får "SAAB, Inc."
<alleinsora> Nordea är til 19,9% ägt av staten. Så helt statligt är det inte. Vad siffran är för TeliaSonera vet jag inte.
<movinthex> Man får en hopplöshetskänsla när man ska försöka tjäna pengar.
<movinthex> Just, ja. De heter inte ens Telia längre, utan TeliaSonera.
<movinthex> Som SonyEricsson...
<movinthex> Hatar sådant. :(
<movinthex> Fast Nokia är fritt ännu?
<alleinsora> Jo det finns inga lättförtjänta pengar längre. Det lättaste sättet verkar vara att hitta på en riktigt bra IT-lösningen och sen sälja den till Google...
<alleinsora> Jo, Nokia är fortfarande (så vitt jag vet) ett eget bolag.
<movinthex> Hatar sellouts.
<alleinsora> tjaa.. För Ericssons telefonavdelning var det ett stort uppsving att få ett teknikutbyte med Sony. Speciellt på skärmar, kameror och mp3-uppspelning.
<alleinsora> men jag förstår dig.
<movinthex> :/
<movinthex> Kan de inte bara samarbeta?
<movinthex> Gillar inte när de byter namn, logga, verksamhetsort, ansvariga m.m...
<alleinsora> jo man kan ju tycka det. Men det är rätt mycket procedurer kring teknikutbyten.
<movinthex> Natt...
<Laban> Hur kommer det sig att nästan varje gång jag uppdaterar mitt Ubuntu så sabbas Grub?
<Laban> Uppgraderade till 10.10 igår kväll, efter omstart så stannar den i Grub och undrar vad jag vill pyssla med.
<Laban> Ingen bootmeny, no nothing.
<kodein> grub är ganska trist på det sättet.
<kodein> extlinux ska vara ganska svårsabbat, så det kan ju kanske vara värt att prova istället? ;)
<speakman> Laban: hur gör du för att gå vidare då?
<Laban> Brukar få boota upp med en annan dist (live eller så), mounta massa grejer och köra något laga-grub-script
<kodein> och därför undrar jag liksom, behöver du verkligen grub?
<chees> nån som kör mozilla daily?
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> ja kör ssh -D hemm
<coobra> får detta :  channel 30: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<coobra> channel 30: open failed: connect failed: Connection timed out
<coobra> fan menas med det
<SlamsornasKung> Testar...
<Coffe> enklaste sätt att se alal php paket som en maskin har installerat ?
<bamsefar> dpkg --list | grep ^php ?
<bamsefar> Borde väl funka?
<Coffe> ska testa
<Coffe> fick ingen träff
<bamsefar> JAg vet inte om --list är rätt argument dock.
<Kim^J> SNÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ!
<Kim^J> :D
<bamsefar> Inte då
<Kim^J> Här snöar det =)
<bamsefar> Vart är här?
<Kim^J> Flytta server idag :D
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Halmstad, Halland
<bamsefar> Skoj :P
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Jaha, fan vad långt bort.
<Kim^J> Not really, hoppas att allt går bra med den =)
<Kim^J> Den ska få åka bil till sin serverhall... :D
<Kim^J> Efter drygt ett år på kontoret xD
<Kim^J> Byter från 100/10 lina till 400Mbit fiber också :D
<PontusOhman> Skulle vilja slänga upp min pfSenserouter igen... Men vill få igång lastbalanseringen riktigt innan jag gör det :D
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Va, fegt, bara 400M :P
<bamsefar> PontusOhman: Lastbalansering av vad?
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Är man snål så är man.
<PontusOhman> Ska lastbalansera nätet hemma, så jag får ut 60-70 utåt istället för enbart 10
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Inte jag som är snål då, utan chefen :P
<Kim^J> PontusOhman: Eh? Varför inte bara skaffa fetare hårdvara?
<PontusOhman> Har en 100/10 anslutning, men med lastbalansering får jag ut 100/60-70 :D
<Kim^J> Och hur funkar det där? :S
<amelia> Kim^J: bbb
<PontusOhman> FÃ¥r 5 st IP'n varav varje har 10 mbit var :)
<bamsefar> PontusOhman: Det är väl bara att round-robin nata ut anslutningar på alla ip-adresser?
<Kim^J> Just ja, så var det med dom idioterna ja.
<amelia> PontusOhman: finnsen tråd om det i forumet.
<PontusOhman> bamsefar: precis :) Och detta har jag tidigare gjort med pfSense, eftersom jag har NIC's med dual ports
<PontusOhman> amelia: Vet det :) Har postat till en ultimat guide på Sweclockers
<PontusOhman> Men det jag inte får till är den trådlösa biten efter pfSense =/
<Kim^J> pfSense... Usch, meck.
<Kim^J> Mycket hellre dra in en najs OBSD installation.
<bamsefar> Köp en router!
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Har en Linksys WRT54GL! ;)
<bamsefar> Det är ingen router.
<Kim^J> Jo? :P
<PontusOhman> Kim^J: Jag gillar verkligen pfSense :)
<Kim^J> PontusOhman: Usch, buggigt som bara den, strular, EXTREMT JOBBIGT UI och allmänt skräp.
<PontusOhman> bamsefar: > Vad finns det för router som kan ge mig lastbalansering samt trådlöst då?
<Kim^J> Det gick snabbare att sätta upp en OBSD, lära sig lite PF och sätta upp dom regler jag behövde än att fixa en pfsense vettigt.
<bamsefar> PontusOhman: Jättemånga.
<PontusOhman> Så att jag slipper köra med dual ports NIC's så att allt finns i routern menar du?
<PontusOhman> -så +och
<bamsefar> Typ
<bamsefar> Jag har en 2611XM som hemmarouter, funkar skitbra.
<PontusOhman> Nice :)
<bamsefar> Jag kör dock ingen lastbalansering och har en separat accesspunkt.
<PontusOhman> Ahaa okej :)
<Kim^J> Vad behövs till en liten serverhall förutom redunanta UPS:er, kylanläggningar och internetförbindelser?
<Kim^J> Något mer man ska tänka på?
<bamsefar> Nätverk?
<bamsefar> Rackskåp?
<bamsefar> Tak?
<bamsefar> Väggar?
<bamsefar> Passersystem
<Kim^J> Ja jo... :P
<Kim^J> Passersystem..
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Ska du bygga datahall?
<Kim^J> Njae...
<Kim^J> Tänkte mer på vad det kanske kunde kosta att ha en egen datahall (Startat eget!) för att hosta siter på.
<bamsefar> Tänk inte ens tanken.
<bamsefar> Skulle jag säga.
<Kim^J> Inte? Bättre med co-lo?
<kodein> det beror på sunknivån man är ute efter
<bamsefar> mmm
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Datahallen vi sitter i kostade typ 500 miljoner att bygga. :P
<Kim^J> Ouch! :P
<Kim^J> Så bättre köpa ett helrack hos co-lo då...
<bamsefar> mmm
<kodein> ja.
<ewook> japp
<antii> 500 mille!
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Om du inte har typ > 200 skåp så vill du ha colo.
<Kim^J> Iofs lär vi behöva ett serverum till våra lokala servrar =)
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Nä :P
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Fiber är coolt har jag hört.
<bamsefar> Köp en fiber och ställ servrarna på colo.
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Stadsnät ;)
<Kim^J> Men njae, vill ha servrarna lite närmre. :P
<PontusOhman> Vad mer kan man använda sin Ubuntu server till hemma än torrents just nu?!
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Va?
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Tänkte fel :P
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Fiber finns det tillgång till. :)
<bamsefar> Finns det någon colo-leverantör i halmstad då?
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Ja, ingen jag vill använda dock :P
<bamsefar> Bara FS-Data?
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Ställ burkarna nån annan stans då?
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Sverige.NET också
<Kim^J> Det tänkte jag ^^
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> TelecityGroup kan jag rekomendera.
<bamsefar> DÃ¥ hamnar burkarna dock i stockholm.
<Kim^J> Ok, schyssta priser för det man får?
<Kim^J> Det spelar mindre roll vart dom hamnar :P
<bamsefar> Ja
<bamsefar> De är utan tvekan bäst på datahall i Sverige typ.
<Kim^J> Ok
<bamsefar> Så hamnar du ju i samma hall som mig också..
<Kim^J> Hehe :P
<Kim^J> Helrack med Windows-burkar! Yay! :P
<bamsefar> Haha, usch
<Kim^J> Fast vi börjar nog med hyrdserver tror jag :P
<Kim^J> Sen när man behöver växa så köper man eget =)
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Ok
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Telecity säljer bara rackplats.
<bamsefar> Inga burkar.
<bamsefar> Eller ja, de säljer bara rack.
<Kim^J> Så man måste hyra ett helt rack?
<bamsefar> Ja
<Kim^J> Ouch :P
<bamsefar> De har halva iofs.
<Kim^J> 24U?
<bamsefar> 20
<Kim^J> Ah
<Kim^J> Tar dom då betalt per U eller är det ett schysst pris för alla 20U?
<bamsefar> Du betalar för strömmen.
<Kim^J> Ah, I see
<Kim^J> Vettigt =)
<bamsefar> Mjo
<Kim^J> Just nu betalar vi 1000kr/mån/U+ström+support+övervakning
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> För colo?
<Kim^J> Det är... Eh dyrt.
<Kim^J> Ja.
<Kim^J> Fast inte mitt företag då (Det är nystartat) utan där jag jobbar just nu.
<bamsefar> Ok
<ewook> det är inte direkt dyrt ändå.
<Kim^J> Hos Sverige.NET
<bamsefar> Det är väl inte så farligt.
<Kim^J> ewook: Mjae... :P
<Kim^J> Det är helt ok
<Kim^J> Fast tjaa, har kikat  deras datahall... Känns inte värt det. :P
<bamsefar> Hehe
<Kim^J> Tror där stod 9 rack... ^^
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Btw, rekommenderar du att man köper färdiga servrar alá HP/Dell/FS eller att man bygger egna?
<bamsefar> Köp färdiga.
<bamsefar> HP.
<Kim^J> Mhm.
<Kim^J> Btw, hur sköter man det om en disk går sönder? Kan man lämna diskar hos er så byter ni dom då vid behov? (Mot betalning ofc)
<Kim^J> Eller hur går det vanligtvis till.
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Du har väl supportavtal?
<bamsefar> Sen finns det ju remote-hands i seriösa datahallar.
<bamsefar> Som kan göra sånt åt dig.
<Kim^J> Ah =)
<Kim^J> Skönt att höra =)
<ewook> vafalls, de tar ju bara 10k för ett helrack
<bamsefar> Vilka?
<ewook> de Kim^J pratade om, sverige.net
<Kim^J> ewook: Hur fick du fram den informationen? :P
<ewook> http://sverige.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=47&Itemid=55
<ewook> under exempel
<ewook> Helrack från 10.000,-/mån.
<Kim^J> ewook: Ah just ja, det är bara bullshit. :P
<Kim^J> Dom har inte plats för det ;)
<ewook> visst visst. från är en rolig klausul.
<ewook> Kim^J: kanske inte på ett o samma ställe :P
<Kim^J> ewook: Dom har inte mer plats. ;)
<ewook> det låter ju smidigt.
<Kim^J> Dom har iofs en kund som har 1.5 rack... ^^
<Kim^J> Fast det är ju 1000kr/mån per 2U, sen utöver det kommer ström,brandvägg, etc.
<Philip5> maxjezy: ping!
<Philip5> god middag Flygisoft
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hej hej
<jumen> tja, fabian va buggig min maverick blev efter sista uppdateringarna
<PontusOhman> Skumt att jobbet endast stängt av EN av alla mina ftp-adresser :S
<jumen> har uppgraderat från 10.04 till 10.1 med updatemanager sen alfa, har funkat klockrent.. men nu när jag uppdatera igår så slutade compiz och fusion icon att fungera
<PontusOhman> Skumt
<jumen> vilken ftp ?
<jumen> jag kan kolla härifrån ifall ftpn e publik
<PontusOhman> jumen: Sitter remote hem så kollade hemifrån och där kom jag åt den :)
<jumen> ahaa jäkla företag lol
<PontusOhman> Sitter ute hos kund som är en statlig verksamhet så ;)
<jumen> men för en hacker som du så hjälper inga brandväggar eller filter lol
<PontusOhman> Haha :D
<PontusOhman> Men när det gäller compiz och fusion så skulle nog en ominstall hjälpa :)
<jumen> det är det som e kul med datorer och kunskap
<jumen> jag har ominstallerat
<jumen> skapat nya profiler mm
<jumen> inget hjälper
<jumen> tror det är fel på pyton scripten dom skickat ut eller min pyton
<jumen> jaja jag fick iaf igång metacity :D
<jumen> det roliga är att compiz --replace funkar men jag vet inte hur jag sätter det som bootparameter
<jumen> men metacity är snabbare, och jag styla till så att allt annat ser ut precis som xp, stelt fult och tråkigt hehe
<Philip5> heja kde! heja kwin! :D
<jumen> lol och nu sluta firefox att fungera efter jag bytte skin
<speakman> HeMan: ping?
<PontusOhman> peetra: Där?!
<jumen> datorer !! fick igång firefox via terminalen för att se felmedelande och då funkar det, men inte via ikonen
<Philip5> jumen: kolla vad ikonen pekar på då
<jumen> ikonen kom igång efter jag körde via terminalen, killade alla processer innan men ikonen funka inte... nu funkar den igen.. något är fel med min lilla dator heh
<jumen> ubuntu får fixa en knap som heter repair profile to default settings
<jumen> knapp*
 * speakman är fortfarande uppgraderartankar. Kanske ska göra det enkelt och ta en i7 980X trots allt?
<Philip5> speakman: ta en till mig också på en gång
<speakman> det är ju det som är problemet; det går ju bara att ha en enda...
<Philip5> du får köra med värsting xeons istället i mängder
<speakman> jo men det är ju inte helt lätt att bygga egna i sverige
<speakman> varken dustin eller misco har något större utbud
<speakman> dom hänvisar till märkesmaskiner som ligger på omkring 100% påslag för grejjerna...
<speakman> en W3680 hade ju funkat om inte annat. Borde gå på ett X58 mb..
<jumen> Philip5, kör du fortrfarande din repo och är den anpassad för maverick ?
<Philip5> ja och ja
<jumen> Philip5 najs :D
<Philip5> fast på launchpad då
<jumen> ska installera den direkt :D
<Philip5> den har väl inte blivit så stor för maverick än
<jumen> Philip5, kan tänka mig det, den e ju dagsfärsk
<Philip5> inte längre
<Philip5> tror jag bara har 16 grejer för maverick än
<jumen> vilken e bäst ?
<jumen> subjektiv vet, men endå
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<jumen> vad har du för nytt menar jag
<jumen> vlc ?
<Philip5> https://edge.launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra
<jumen> kikar
<Philip5> finns ingen nyare vlc än
<Philip5> inte stable iaf
<jumen> min funkar, men alltid roligt med senast heh
<jumen> fast varör ska man uppdatera, kör fortfarande en gammal BT3 på SD kort sen 2 år tillbaka utan en enda uppdatering, funkar buggit men bra :P
<Philip5> jag gillar ju digikam och vill ju gärna ha senaste där
<Philip5> senaste drivisarna till nvidia är ju inte heller fel om man kör med det
<jumen> är det något foto redigeringsprogram ?
<Philip5> snarare hantering av alla sina digitala bilder tagna med kamera
<jumen> jag kör intel inbyggt :P men drivers är alltid populärt
<jumen> ahaa ett kde prog ?
<Philip5> ordna dem, tagga dem och kolla på
<Philip5> ja mer eller mindre
<jumen> mm det har jag saknat, ett bra sätt att tagga bilder på, kör just nu picasa
<jumen> den e bra, men slö och jobbig att använda
<Philip5> digikam är power
<Philip5> men kde-igt om man inte gillar det
<jumen> jag tycker inte det spelar så stor roll, men att blanda kde och gnome ger små problem
<jumen> jag har ett tips till dig, wicrawl finns det inga paket för, och folk vill nog ha det programet i debian och ubuntu.. jag fick bara felmedelanden för att min airocrack var för ny.. gick inte att installera
<jumen> Philip5, när jag la in kde sist så fick jag uggen att allt visades fel när jag gick tillbaka till gnome, felet var en bugg med openbox
<Philip5> aha
<jumen> var lätt fixat för mig, google är bra :) stackars alla nyburgare
<larsemil> amelia: det är väl mest bamsefar som bidragit. han är min guru och frälsare.
<jumen> ska testa digikam iaf, hoppas den funkar i gnome så jag slipper logga ut till kde
<jumen> var stänger man ner skärmsläckare och att man loggas ut ?
<Philip5> om du ska testa digikam se till att även ha kipi-plugins installerat som ger en del extra godis
<amelia> larsemil: jag tycker nog att det är fler som hjälpt till bäst de kan, men det kanske inte är värt att komma ihåg...
<larsemil> amelia: visst har jag fått småtips här och där. men bamsefar är den stackare som fått traggla timme ut och in med mig. :D
<bamsefar> What?
<bamsefar> Vad har jag gjort?
<amelia> larsemil: nu var det ju inte någon tävling om vem som gjort mest... jag ville bara påpeka för vad han nu hette att man kan få hjälp här med att starta företag i it-branchen.
<larsemil> absolut
<larsemil> amelia: jag är er alla evigt tacksamma
<Philip5> bamsefar: inte så noga med vad du har gjort. bara tacka och ta emot och se glad ut... :)
<Philip5> när man är bäst kan man inte hålla ordning på allt
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Så är det nog.
<jumen> Philip5, tack för tipset med kipi pluginne, ska dra in det med, sitter just nu på en slö wifi och det tar timmar att installera saker..
<Philip5> har man inte en del kde4-libs som krävs så blir det kanske en del
<jumen> jkag hadde hela kde inne, men 60 meg e tungt när man laddar i 100K
<Philip5> jo
<jumen> :P
<jumen> fattar inte hur vi överlevde k56 tiden
<Philip5> på den tiden var saker aldrig så stora heller
<jumen> jodå, uppgradering av IE kunde ta 8a timmar :)
<Philip5> mitt första modem var på 14.4
<coobra> Fri Nov 19 13:37:15 CET 2010
<jumen> men oftast var väl inte bilder mm i storleksordning 20meg på den tiden, tror jag vill ha dom runt 20-40k
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> us robotics som var skönt plastigt och vitt
<jumen> 14.4 !!
<jumen> jag hitta mitt modem i garderoben i förrgår :P funderade nästan på att koppla in och testa bara för att minnas hur det var
<Fogge> Jag minns när man kunde få fotografier "framkallade" på diskett, hela vår Greklandssemester på två veckor gick in på en 3.25" :D
<jumen> haha ! awesom egentligen
<Fogge> 3.5" var det väl iofs
<Philip5> jumen: ett sånt här hade jag :D  http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3306/3191084319_93a823692a_z.jpg?zz=1
<jumen> :d såg ut som en värmefläkt
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> de är inte vackra men de var top notch på sin tid
<Philip5> sedan kom 56k varianten som man så klart skaffade
<jumen> 56 tiden så startade jag med internet, minns första omflashningen till v90
<jumen> det viktiga då var inte hastigheterna, det var känslan
<Philip5> jo
<Kim^J> Och ljudet!
<Philip5> jajamen, när man fick kontakt och kopplade upp sig
<Philip5> lite samma nostalgi som över kassettbanden med spel och program man hade till sin c-64
<Philip5> minns en liten anekdot som är roligare om man var med men en polare som lurade några kids i grannskapet på den tiden att han kunde snacka c-64 och kunde programmera spel genom att låta som de där kassettbanden i en microfon :D
<Philip5> en klassiker bland mina kompisar från förr :D
<Kim^J> xD
<PontusOhman> Ingen som kommer ihåg alla filmer från förr då?! Vi snackar nu om *.asf formatet med undertexter från hela asien som täckte filmen :D
<Kim^J> Nope
<jumen> asf var bedrövkligt format när dom gick sönder :P
<jumen> c-64 är ju kung än idag !! ingen har varit så stor som dom
<jumen> poke that and peek this, make a jump there och lite basic emellan :=)
<jumen> vem har inte pokat luftballongerna från c64:as handbook hehe
<jumen> hur lång tid är uphovsrätten för böcker, har en gammal c64 assembler bok som hade varit kul att pdfa ut
<Kim^J> 20 år iirc
<Kim^J> Eller om det var 40...
<jumen> iirc ?
<Kim^J> LÅNG tid iaf.
<jumen> mmm
<Kim^J> iirc = if I recall correctly = Om jag minns rätt
<jumen> ahaa :P
<jumen> 20 år kvar då tills jag får köra en pdf av den
<marlun> Vad är det för fel på den här: find tempphp/ -name "*.php" -print0 | xargs -0 php -l , jag har 3 filer i tempphp varav 1 är i en underkatalog. När jag kör den säger den bara att den ena filen inte har några fel i sig. Verkar inte köra de andra 2.
<marlun> -0 grejerna la jag till för att jag läste att de skulle fixa problem med filer som har mellanslag i sig.
<kodein> 70 år efter skaparnas död
<jumen> varför inte bara köra  find tempphp/ -iname "*.php" -print > file.txt
<jumen> kodein, ajattan... det blir värre och värre
<kodein> http://runeberg.org/admin/copyright.html
<marlun> jumen: Det kör väl inte php -l på dem?
<jumen> böcker borde inte ha uphovsrätt :) det e ju kunskap och vetenskap
<jumen> marlun, är det dina installerade php saker du vill åt ?
<jumen> varför inte bara dpkg -l |grep *.php
<marlun> jumen? php -l kollar så det inte finns några syntax errors i en php fil.
<marlun> :)
<jumen> ahaa
<jumen> då e jag med
<marlun> jag vill köra php -l <filnamn> på alla *.php filer i en mapp och alla mapparna i underkataloger.
<bamsefar> find . -type f -name "*.php" -exec php -l {} \;
<jumen> gör ett script
<jumen> jag föredrar iname då inte man behöver tänka på versaler och gemena
<jumen> gör en do while ?
<bamsefar> Varför?
<bamsefar> Det där kör ju php -l på alla filer.
<jumen> mm sant :) men jag brukar vilja rada upp saker 12345 och göra 1234 :P men jag e inget bra på bash
<jumen> skadar inte print0 filen ?
<bamsefar> Va?
<marlun> bamsefar: funkar perfekt :) Funkar det inte att göra det med xargs också? Måste läsa på.
<jumen> menar att om den hittar konstiga tecken så gör den om dessa ?
<bamsefar> jumen: It prints the pathname of the current file to standard output, followed by an ASCII NUL <-- Hur ska det förstöra filen?
<jumen> jag vet inte, tänkte att man inte får med radbrytningar mm som kan tänkas finnas i scriptet ?
<jumen> fast jag tänker nog bara galet :D
<bamsefar> jumen: Den skriver ut _filnamnet_ inte innehållet.
<jumen> bamsefar, jag kom på det med efter att ha fått tänka till :)
<bamsefar> :]
<spacebug-> *gäsp*
<coobra> spacebug-: :D
<spacebug-> yo coobra :)
<coobra> spacebug-:  är du här med :p
<spacebug-> jag är överallt hehe
<coobra> jävlars
<spacebug-> lurking in the dark
<jumen> hur exporterar man alla paket man installerat ? menar som en config fil för dpkg tyuåp
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> ajja
<coobra> bbl
<coobra> ska hem nu
<spacebug-> jumen: bra fråga, har själv funderat på det
<jumen> jag har sett att det ska gå men kommer inte ihåg hur
<jumen> 'googlar på det men hittar inga bra resultat
<spacebug-> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<jumen> tack :P
<spacebug-> vassego =)
<jumen> det är en grymt bra början :)
<spacebug-> dpkg --get-selections > packages.list
<spacebug-> sudo dpkg --set-selections < packages.list
<spacebug-> från en annan sida
<spacebug-> men den tar nog inte med sources-listan och den behövs ju
<jumen> mm man får nog göra ett script som exporterar både apt configen och sen bygga på dpkg --get-selections > packages.list
<jumen> <spacebug-> sudo dpkg --set-selections < packages.list
<jumen> oj fel
<jumen> menar det som du skicka först
<spacebug-> mm
<Mr_NoName> Någon som vet hur dumpar innehåller med TCP DUMP.. Alltså vilken parameter visa vad innehållet i packett
<bamsefar> Manualen vet nog.
<Mr_NoName> bamsefar, jo! Har gjort RTFM..:-)
<Philip5> gorgo: mr kde is in da house! :D
<antii> Philip5: :)!
<antii> Philip5: IN THA HOUSE
<chees> nån som vet hur man löser detta i pidgin kan inte validera certifikat
<virtuald> chees: ta bort ~/.purple/certificates/x509/tls_peers/omega.contacts.msn.com
<chees> hur har de kommigt in?
<chees> hur tar ja väck den?
<virtuald> det ska va där men det har blivit ogiltigt av en säkerhetsfix för openssl
<chees> kan man gå till verktyg sen certifikat där?
<virtuald> ja
<chees> ok
<chees> gjorde de föra gången sen kom den te bax
<virtuald> verkar som man behöver göra det varje gång man ska logga in :/
<chees> hopp ok
<chees> :)
<chees> tackar för hjälpen!
<chees> :)
<chees> hoppas pidgin team löser det
<mikul> Varför kan man inte installera nya teman i ubuntu? :P
<virtuald> klart man kan :>
<mikul> haha ja jag vet men det går inte ju!
<virtuald> då gör du fel :)
<mikul> Förmodligen..
<mikul> Har testat alla möjliga varianter dock
<virtuald> kanske är fel sorts tema?
<mikul> kanske..
<mikul> Den säger att det är fel hela tiden i alla fall
<mikul> Vilka jag än försöker med
<mikul> Men tycker ju ändå att metacity teman borde fungera till metacity :P
<mikul> Eller har jag fel där? :D
<virtuald> nä det är väl det som ska funka..
<virtuald> undrar om det står något i din ~/.xsession-errors om det
<virtuald> om du inte får något annat felmeddelande
<FenderXS> Jag loggas ut från pidgin och får följande meddelande: "Unable to validate certificate  The certificate for omega.contacts.msn.com could not be validated. The certificate chain presented is invalid".. Någon som vet hur detta åtgärdas?
<FenderXS> Då och då lyckas jag logga in igen, men inte för någon längre stund. Det är sjukt jobbigt
<mikul> När jag försöker ladda dom så säger får jag "dose not appear to be a valid theme"
<virtuald> fenderxs: 15:56 < virtuald> chees: ta bort ~/.purple/certificates/x509/tls_peers/omega.contacts.msn.com
<virtuald> fenderxs: 15:58 < chees> kan man gå till verktyg sen certifikat där?
<virtuald> 15:59 < virtuald> ja
<mikul> Har samma problem med pidgin :P
<virtuald> mikul: vad är det för tema?
<mikul> Alla teman typ
<FenderXS> öh, nu låter jag säkert jättekorkad.. Men vart hittar jag certifikaten?
<mikul> Nu får jag ett annat fel när jag försöker installera MCity-MetaGrip.tar.gz
<mikul> !cant move directory over directory""
<ubot2> mikul: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chees> vad ärd e för plugg in du ska dra in till pidgin?
<mikul> haha
<mikul> fick 1 tema att funka, men varför får jag "cant move directory over directory" på alla andra?
<virtuald> mikul: antar att den ska packa upp temat men det finns redan ett uppackat tema på samma plats
<mikul> Okey, tack, ska undersöka saken
<mikul> virtuald, Tack! hade råkat packa upp dom där förut i ett desperat försök att få det att fungera förut när jag fick det andra felmesset
<coobra> vad heter codecen för mp3 och lyssna på stream  ?
<virtuald> chees: fluendo
<virtuald> oj coobra menade jag
<virtuald> coobra: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<coobra> virtuald: puss
<virtuald> X(
<virtuald> hittade en buggrapport för pidgin-msn-certifikatfelet — https://bugs.launchpad.net/pidgin/+bug/676972
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 676972 in pidgin (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "pidgin does not connect to msn, certificate error (affects: 14) (dups: 2) (heat: 42)" [Medium,Triaged]
<virtuald> klicka gärna på This bug affects 4 people. Does this bug affect you?
<coobra> :D
<chees> virtual
<virtuald> mm
<chees> shioten med pidgin kommer till baka då och då?
<virtuald> verkar så, det va en blog länkad från buggrapporten, med en work-around
<chees> ok
<chees> har du kommigt i fårn det?
<virtuald> vet inte
<virtuald> har inte provat
<coobra> bitlbee <3
<virtuald> jo, verkar ha fixat det nu med certet från bloggen
<chees> virtuald har du url
<virtuald> chees: kolla några rader upp, är en länk till en buggrapport. i sammanfattningen till buggen är det en länk till en blogg. tryck på den.
<madbear> buggfix i en blogg :D
<madbear> kan det bli bättre
<chees> hmm
<chees> ja testade
<chees> fick de inte funa
<chees> eller v ade nån av dom andra länkarna man ska testa?
<virtuald> madbear: det är ingen buggfix, det är en work-around
<maxjezy> Philip5, pong!
<Philip5> maxjezy: tänkte bara höra om du uppdaterat blender2.5 och testat rigify något
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag gör det nu
<maxjezy> vaknade precis typ så satte mig precis vid datorn
<johanbr> hmm... 2.6.37-kärnan ger bara en blank skärm för mig :(
<Calyp> http://techworld.idg.se/2.2524/1.354415/fransk-polis-gar-over-till-ubunutu
<robin_> Calyp: såg att även Malmö stadsbibliotek körde Ubuntu :D
<antii> :D
<antii> coolt
<IPconfig> hur bytter man team i rxvt
<IPconfig> teama
<antii> teama
<virtuald> jaså… va några år sen jag var där, då körde de windows :p
<IPconfig> men ska skika en bild f[r du se
<antii> virtuald: kom väl för många blåskermar
<IPconfig> en link
<virtuald> :>
<robin_> den som städar min lägenhet bjuds på mat
<robin_> först till kvarn!
<robin_> :D
<robin_> fan vad tråkigt det är att städa och diska
<antii> köp en piga
<virtuald> den som städar min lägenhet bjuds på…
<robin_> ETT KILO MJÖL
<coobra> :D
<coobra> haha
<virtuald> rent mjöl i påse
<antii> "En rundvandring i rosengård"
<antii> :-D
<IPconfig> men text still i rxvt
<virtuald> antii: "after dark"
<antii> virtuald: omg!
<virtuald> :>
<m1rage> @ipconfig: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Howtos/GrundkonfigurationUrxvt
<R2D21> Hmm, jag hittade en piratbränd office2003 skiva... Den åker i bingen då den inte kommer att behövas i framtiden.
<m1rage> gött
<R2D21> !nytt
<ubot2> Factoid 'nytt' not found
<R2D21> !nyheter
<ubot2> Factoid 'nyheter' not found
<IPconfig> de funkar inte far mig
<IPconfig> nan som har en ide
<IPconfig> larsemil
<IPconfig> philip5
<IPconfig> kan nan ga igenom min rxvt kod
<IPconfig> se om de 'r n[ fel
<IPconfig> farden funkar inte
<m1rage> jag skulle föreslå att du frågar i forumet istället, för det verkar inte vara någon här för tillfället som är haj på URXVT
<m1rage> nu ska jag titta på idol, ciao
<IPconfig> hej s[l'nge
<cahoot> fugerar inte tipsen på wikin du fick länkad?
<cahoot> funkar ju precis som sänkt
<cahoot> s/sänkt/tänkt/
<pc-ops> kan nan hjalpa mig
<cahoot> vad är det som inte fungerar om du följer instruktionerna på wikin?
<pc-ops> ja
<pc-ops> jag har rxvt koden
<pc-ops> men n'r man har skrivit den
<pc-ops> och har stopa in den
<pc-ops> sen da
<pc-ops> jar titta men sager inget
<cahoot> lägg upp din ~/.Xresources på en pastebin
<pc-ops> hur gar man de
<cahoot> enklast är väl 'klipp och klistra'
<pc-ops> pastebin
<pc-ops> cahoot: pastebin
<cahoot> på t ex http://paste.ubuntu.com (som det står i topic)
<pc-ops> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534368/
<cahoot> har du inte blandat ihop två filer här?
<cahoot> pc-ops: varför gör du inte som det står i wikin?
<pc-ops> prova men de gar inte
<cahoot> det gör det uppenbarligen eftersom det funkar här
<pc-ops> va
<cahoot> ja - jag har precis testat hur instruktionerna i wikin fungerar - det gör dom bara man gör som det står
<cahoot> varifrån har du fått allt annat
<cahoot> som står i den pastade filen?
<cahoot> dom har knappast i .Xresources att göra
<pc-ops> ah ska prova igen
<pc-ops> har lagt up texten
<pc-ops> hello
<pc-ops> nu har jag oppna dokumentet
<pc-ops> och klistra in texten
<pc-ops> ska man trycka pa spara nu
<cahoot> ta bort allt ovidkommande - dvs allt som inte börjar med URXVT
<Forcevision> Tja !
<Forcevision> Har ubuntuforeningen.se blivit hackad ?
<pc-ops> du har en ide
<pc-ops> kan du ladda hem teamview
<Forcevision> Kolla in denna sidan http://www.ubuntuforeningen.se/joomla/
<pc-ops> Location:     119 Alen Pagnien     Amersfoort, Netherlands, 1092 Phone:     +331528400309 Birthday:     March 20, 1956
<virtuald> forcevision: svårt o säga, har inte sett ubuntuforeningen.se förut
<pc-ops> de 'r han som hacka sidan
<pc-ops> Location:     119 Alen Pagnien     Amersfoort, Netherlands, 1092 Phone:     +331528400309 Birthday:     March 20, 1956
<coobra> pc-ops: :/
<pc-ops> men lat ungen leka runt med sqlmap
<coobra> ungen  ?
<coobra> född 1956 :p
<madbear> ni tror det va
<coobra> gubbe ffs
<madbear> tror ni att att .. är ni tards...
<coobra> trodde va
<coobra> madbear:  ja spelar bara med :p
<pc-ops> oke inte unge xp
<madbear> att den som hackat sidan lagt upp det där
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> madbear:  man vet fan imte  :p
<pc-ops> de 'r turkar
<madbear> alltså lägger adressen till sin egen sida som han står som ägare på
<coobra> pc-ops:  är du sverigedemokratiskhxare :D
<pc-ops> nej
<cahoot> borde kunna fixa en konfig fil i så fall
<gorgo> hur var det här då?
<pc-ops> jo
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Nafallo> hmm. 4s. acceptabelt
<peetra> @Pontus, om det är bara en, så är det kanske ett misstag bara? :)
<peetra> oppps
<peetra> Empathy kastade mig uppåt i hostoriken, Pontus har skrivit för länge sedan tydligen, men jag såg inte på tidsstämpeln
<Forcevision> pc-ops hur fick du reda på Location:     119 Alen Pagnien     Amersfoort, Netherlands, 1092 Phone:     +331528400309 Birthday:     March 20, 1956 ?
<pc-ops> va  da da
<Laban> Känns som en whois-lookup
<coobra> ja
<coobra> whois ip
<coobra> :D
<FranzStrudel> hmm
<FranzStrudel> vad är det för jävla hacker egentligen?
<FranzStrudel> han har facebook sida tom
<FranzStrudel> http://www.facebook.com/shichemt.alen
<coobra> hahhaa
<coobra> :D
<coobra> call him  :D
<madbear> ja han kanske bara drar några tusen på det numret :D
<coobra> haha
<coobra> ja
<coobra> :D
<pc-ops> ska jag ringa polisen
<coobra> gör det
<coobra> hahha
<madbear> looool
<pc-ops> ska man anmala han
<coobra> doit
<coobra> en i högen  :p
<EAG> är ifolder nått att hänga i granen?
<jolaren> Lyckades ta bort wlan notifikationsbaren uppe i högra toppen på netbooken och kommer nu inte ut på wlanet
<jolaren> Tips?
<Haffe> Starta nm-manager?
<jolaren> gjort
<Haffe> Så nu borde du kunna välja din trådlösa nätverksanslutning.
<jolaren> och en instans av "nm.-applet" är redan igång
<jolaren> Man kan ju tycka det, men den connectar inte
<pc-ops> coobra
<coobra> a
<pc-ops> kan du ladda hem teamview
<jolaren> Äh, nm-applet säger att den redan är igång.. finns ju även under uppstart men inte dyker den uoo
<jolaren> suck
<pc-ops> du behaver inte starta
<pc-ops> eller du behaver bara  starta
<pc-ops> du behaver inte installera de
<alleinsora> God kväll alla. Tänkte höra om det är någon som känner till en "packaging for dummies" guide.
<pc-ops> skulle behave den
<pc-ops> kan inte s'atta up rxvt
<jolaren> Haffe: Behövde lägga till en notfieringsyta.. ibland är felen för lätta
<Haffe> :)
<coobra> finska flickan  :D
<Nafallo> peetra: wb
<peetra> ty :)
<peetra> Ska Nafallo delta i IRC-mötet på onsda? :)
<pc-ops> kan nan satta up rxvt theam at mig
<peetra> Å gokväll.
<Nafallo> peetra: ingen aning.
<Nafallo> peetra: mojligen om du paminner mig senare i veckan
<peetra> Uuu.....
<peetra> Kan du påminna mig at påminna? :P
<pc-ops> nafallo kan du s'ta up rxvt tham [t mig
<pc-ops> nafallo kan du s'ta up rxvt tham [t mig
<pc-ops> oj
<Nafallo> pc-ops: kor du Ubuntu annu?
<pc-ops> debian
<Nafallo> pc-ops: backtrack?
<pc-ops> jupp
<Nafallo> backtrack != debian
<pc-ops> jag sa de xp
<pc-ops> kan du hjalpa mig
<Nafallo> pc-ops: glom support fran mig om du inte kor Ubuntu. och fixa din satans teckenkodning. (om du inte kan det bor du kora Ubuntu oavsett)
<pc-ops> hm
<pc-ops> k
<pc-ops> thx an whay
<pc-ops> any
<peetra> Nafallo var konsekvent om Ubuntu minsann.
<maniaac> vilken ubuntu e bäst ? kör 9.04 på eee och den känns både roligare och bättre än 101010
<swedala> någon som vet om det finns open source mjukvara för oftp2-kommunikation?
<Nafallo> maniaac: for tillfallet trivs jag valdigt bra med 10.10
<Nafallo> maniaac: det kommer dock andra sig nar 11.04 Beta kommer ut.
<Nafallo> Barre_ !!!
<maniaac> Nafallo, jag gillar oxp den men när jag satte mig vid eee och jämgörde sp tja dom e roliga oå sina sätt
<maniaac> när ko  er 11 betan =?
<maniaac> kommer
<Nafallo> maniaac: jag hade en eee... basta saken som hande var att min davarande flickvan spillde rodvin over den.
 * Nafallo har en HP Mini 210 nu
<maniaac> hahaha stackare som fick det bättre
<Nafallo> maniaac: 11.03 skulle jag gissa.
 * peetra fnissar
<maniaac> låter logiskt heh
<maniaac> enda felet med eee är tangentbordet
<maxjezy>  vad är felet på det då?
<maniaac> fick dc  menar du tangetbordet ? den är en cm för smal...
<maniaac> eller kort
<maniaac> gör mycket med lite mellanrum
<Nafallo> ♥ HP Mini 210
<pc-ops> finde de ingen som kan hjalpa mig
<maniaac> och jag hittar aldrig pipe tecknet på debba
<maniaac> demma
<maniaac> nn
<maniaac> lol
<maniaac> hp mini e roliga maskiner lite mer mogen
<m1rage> äh, ni med era netbooks
<m1rage> finns inget som slår en "riktig" bärbar med 12-13"-skärm
<peetra> 12-13 vill jag inte riktigt kalla riktig. :P
<FranzStrudel> x200 <3
<maniaac> dom väger mindre än mobil
<maniaac> typ
<m1rage> @peetra kanske inte men iaf bättre än netbooksen
<m1rage> thinkpad t23 <3
<peetra> Mmm, man kan jobba med en 13 sådär litegrann  iallfall. :)
<m1rage> har ju vettig 4:3-skärm iaf
<maniaac> jag har en dell lap och en annan 15in ch ḿen dom ligger mest oanvända som denna
<peetra> Alla skärmar är bra
<m1rage> ja hur skulle datorer se ut utan dem?
 * peetra har försökt configurera graffekort utan resultat utan ens text i terminaleliknande milö
<Haffe> Har du prövat att sparka på kortet?
<maniaac> kör vesa heh
<maniaac> funkar alltid
<maniaac> wow webcamen funkade i ubuntun o eee nice lol
<peetra> wohoo!
<maniaac> fast mitt wifi suger
<Nafallo> maniaac: flytta till den minst anvanda av kanalerna 1, 6 och 11?
<maniaac> bra ide... var längesen jag bytte
<maniaac> 3an ser bra ut
<Nafallo> nej
<Nafallo> 3 ar inte en av 1 6 och 11
<Nafallo> 3 ar dock i mitten av 1 och 6, sa far troligen overlap med bada.
<maniaac> ahaa
<maniaac> tack, det har jag inte hört förrut att kanalerna brevid stör på det söttet
<Yaroze> Wroom
<Yaroze> nån som grejat med nvidia ion och surround över hdmi?
<EAG> nja
<EAG> min förstärkare vägrade ta emot hdmi-kabelns ljud så jag gav fan i det o använde optiska utgången
<Nafallo> Barre_: fungerar din backup fortfarande? :-)
<EAG> Yaroze: vad för moderkort har du?
<Yaroze> EAG: Asus AT3IONT-T
<nucc44> Jag stör mig lite på att jag inte kommer åt Exchange 2010 från Ubuntu.. :-/
<nucc44> om det inte är något program jag har missat?
 * Nafallo reboots ubuntu-se.org
<Nafallo> well, potentially.
 * Nafallo kollar hur manga som ar inloggade forst
<Yaroze> nucc44: Evolution?
<nucc44> stödjer ju bara 2000 och 2003
<Nafallo> Barre_: nar hade du backup fran?
<larslj> jag har en backup från imorse och från igår morse, backupen fungerar nu igen
<Nafallo> det fungerade bra... :-)
<Nafallo> larslj: yay! dags for en uppgradering till 10.04 sa vi kan fa lite mindre disk i/o vore bra da? ;-)
<Nafallo> (10.04 later oss anvanda virtio istallet for att emulera pata)
<Nafallo> oh. amelia finns ocksa :-)
 * Nafallo gar for det.
<maniaac> verkar funka bra på kanal 11 :=)
<Nafallo> maniaac: nice! :-)
<maniaac> det var nog något som störde på min kanal 5
<Nafallo> larslj: hmm. kraver rdiff-backup nagon specifik version?
 * Nafallo har for sig rdiff-backup ar valdigt instabilt pa det viset
<larslj> jag har för mig att det är lite känsligt faktiskt
<Nafallo> Du måste hämta totalt 47.9M. Den här hämtningen kommer att ta
<Nafallo> ungefär 39 sekunder med din anslutning.
<Nafallo> hihihi
<Nafallo> 1.2.8-1 ar installerat just nu.
<larslj> det verkar vara senaste versionen
<Nafallo> 1.2.8-5 i 10.04, sa borde vara bra.
<nucc44> vad är det för något?
<nucc44> lokal hdd backup mjukvara?
<Nafallo> !info rdiff-backup
<nucc44> skulle det fungerat? :)
<ubot2> Nafallo: rdiff-backup (source: rdiff-backup): remote incremental backup. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-5ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 197 kB, installed size 764 kB
<nucc44> Jag antar att jag hade kunnat söka i "Programcentralen", men jag gillar att chatt.. :D
<nucc44> incremental är ett annat ord för att endast backup på förändrade filer samt nya eller?
<Nafallo> japp
<nucc44> coolt
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: ubuntu-se.org temporärt nere för serveruppgradering | Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5
<andol> larslj, Nafallo: Gällande versionsproblematiken så var den bland annat orskade utav att Debian och Ubuntu körde med versioner från rdiff-backup:s devel branch. Se https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rdiff-backup/+bug/128242
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 128242 in rdiff-backup (Debian) (and 1 other project) "minorest revision number change breaks network protocol (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 2)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<Nafallo> oh. andol ar vid liv ocksa :-)
<Nafallo> andol: postgrey har andrat port. det ar bara postfix/main.cf for att andra port, right? :-)
<nucc44> I Xchat gnome kan man inte på något sätt slå på så att man ser alla användare hela tiden?
<andol> Nafallo: Japp
<nucc44> Jag måste trycka ctrl+u för att få fram användare i kanalen
<Nafallo> nucc44: inte savitt jag vet. dock ar vanliga xchat battre.
<Nafallo> andol: danke
<nucc44> Nafallo, tycker du jag skall byta?
<Nafallo> nucc44: testa och se vilket du tycker fungerar bast? :-)
<maniaac> jag kör xchat vanilj
<maniaac> gnome sög
<maniaac> _D'
<nucc44> jag håller på att dra hem vanilj
<maniaac> finns bara 3 bra irc klienter
<nucc33> Sådär
<nucc33> Ja, det var faktiskt bättre
<maniaac> bara o confa den så den ser bra ut med
<nucc33> Jag tycker det ser rätt bra ut från början? :D
<maniaac> jag tar bort alla menyer och allt, har bara kanal tabbara synliga
<maniaac> färgerna suger med hehe
<nucc33> well vi får se när jag blir så petig.. :P
<maniaac> svart o vitt e bra
<maniaac> lol
<nucc33> annars hade jag ju dragit in bitchx eller irssi
<nucc33> om jag ville haft det så naket..
<maniaac> jag gillar xchat för att man kan ställa in  den  lite¸som man vill
<maniaac> irssi e bra, men jag saknar dock ikonen där
<nucc33> ikonen i fältet?
<maniaac> med allerts o så
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> hur f[r man en desktop att se ut s[ hat
<maniaac> ikonen vid klockan
<IPconfig> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8gWP_CGTpA
<nucc33> ah, den ger notifieringar vid nya medd?
<maniaac> irssi e klart bra i ren terminal läge
<maniaac> precis
<maniaac> högerlicka o ta inställningar
<nucc33> coolt
<nucc33> då är det bara Exchange jag saknar
<nucc33> jag behöver ju använda datorn som en jobbmaskin
<nucc33> och jag kan inte komma ifrån att använda mail.. :d
<nucc33> segt att behöva köra rdp in till en windows server varje gång
<maniaac> jag har kört webmail sista 5 åren
<nucc33> usch
<maniaac> gillar inte dom där mailservrarna på jobbet
<maniaac> nej webmail e bra
<nucc33> well jag har ju typ 100 personliga mappar och CC listor och grejer
<nucc33> samt massa macron för att flytta mail rätt och sådant
<nucc33> kommer ju missa alla mail i världen
<maniaac> ahaa
<IPconfig> kan jag f[ host namnet p[ en email server
<maniaac> gmail =
<IPconfig> men vad har dom f;rhostname
<maniaac> vet inte sök på gmail config evoulution
<maniaac> så borde du hitat adressen och portar mm
<alleinsora> nucc33, det finns ett projekt som heter openchange. Vet inte hur bra det fungerar men det kanske är värt ett försök?
<nucc33> det är lätt värt att testa
<nucc33> tackar för tipset
<alleinsora> np.
<peetra> Jag har problem med att surfa å posta på forumet
<peetra> vårat ikväll. :(
<Nafallo> peetra: se topic
<peetra> jag är uppmärksam som vanligt
 * peetra rodnar
<Nafallo> oh! bild eller så hände det inte! :-)
<peetra> hehe
<peetra> Kul att servern uppgraderas iallafall. :D
<Nafallo> peetra: mjo. det har blivit nodvandigt for att fa ut mer prestanda.
<peetra> ojdå...
<IPconfig> nafallo kan inte du anv'nda temview far att fixa min rxvt de gar fort..,.
<Nafallo> IPconfig: jag ar mitt uppe i en kritisk serveruppgradering. har du bytt till Ubuntu annu?
<IPconfig> typ
<nucc33> är det overkill att köra en 32 bitars ubuntu när man har 8gb ddr3 ram? :-)
<peetra> Jag skulle nog satsa på 64 då. ^^
<nucc33> installera om?!
<nucc33> det örkar jag inte
<peetra> Du kan spara /home, det går i ett nafs att ominstallera då!
<Nafallo> nucc33: det ar inte overkill, det ar valdigt valdigt underkill snarare
<nucc33> det jag menar
<IPconfig> jupp
<nucc33> jag nyttjar ju inte min hårdvara
<peetra> semntics, men hur underkillar man någe egentligen? ^^
<nucc33> men går det typ inte bara haxxa in någon ny kernel? :D
<Nafallo> peetra: genom att anvanda 3.5GB minne av 8GB tillgangligt? ;-)
<peetra> det lär ta längre tid än å ominstallera, sku jag vilja påstå.
<nucc33> menar du att jag skall spara /home på en annan enhet så länge?
<Nafallo> peetra: ominstallation = ~30min med backup?
<peetra> jag la in hela min /etc/ i /home å kallade det för backup. *oskyldig min*
<Nafallo> o_O
<peetra> så det vart 25 min för själva ominstallationen
<Nafallo> bzr branch /etc /media/usbstick/$HOSTNAME-etc :-)
<peetra> Men jag har localhost-server på den laptopen å det tog en vecka för mig att få in den inklusive 1.2 gigs dump. Är man ovan så är man.
<maniaac> du kan använda mer än 4gb ram med 32bit plus att du kan köra alla 32bit program bra
<nucc33> bzr branch?
<maniaac> jag hade kört 32 bit 5pr till typ
<maniaac> år
<nucc33> jo men allt mitt ram då? :)
<maniaac> vet inte vad det heter men man kan utnytja mer ram med en patch
 * Nafallo har kort 64-bit sedan 2004 :-)
<Nafallo> maniaac: PAE
<maniaac> så var det :)
<nucc33> bah, så ni tycker olika? :)
<nucc33> alltså för mig känns det lite konstigt varför inte 64 bitars os inte skulle kunna hantera 32 bitars applikationer lika bra
<maniaac> dom som har 64bit maskiner vill nog att allt funkar bättre men det är inte på det viset vad jag vet
<peetra> Jag har bättre känsla av *ubuntu-distar på 64-maskiner överlag
<maniaac> 32bitar e gjorda för 32 och kompilerar man dom till 64 blir det nog inget b
<maniaac> bättre
<peetra> Jag är en skarpt pro-grafisk typ. Använder terminalen bara i nödfall och för STORA grejer
<maxjezy> hur vet man om ens maskin är 64 eller 32 bitars?
<maniaac> man kollar upp vilken  cpu man har,, man kan se det ngnstans i proc med
<spacebug-> uname -m
<maniaac> tror inte att många program i linux e gjorda för 64
<maniaac> men kanske drivers mm funkar bra där
<maniaac> vad vet jag heh
 * spacebug- kör 64bit funkar bra
<maniaac> men jag vet en del som har 64bitars men installerar i386 och andra tar x86 64
<nucc33> men detta var skumt
<maniaac> du fpr testa
<spacebug-> maniaac: 32bits varianten funkar ju på 64bit också
<nucc33> det står att jag använder 583 MiV av 7,8 GiB
<nucc33> MiB*
<nucc33> fick jag in 64 bitars iaf?! :)
<maniaac> spacebug-, japp men körs i 32bitars läge då
<peetra> verkar ju så. :P
<peetra> @nucc33 alltså
<peetra> nee
<peetra> srry
<peetra> den hittar nog allt i 32:an åsså
<maniaac> bara man e nöjd o det funkar
<peetra> Man brukar vara nöjd med det man har om man inte vet om något bättre.
<peetra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#Other%20Ways%20to%20Check
<maniaac> precis heh
<nucc33> men nu blev jag nyfiken
<nucc33> jag undrar om jag har lagt in 64 bitars ändå
<nucc33> det borde man väl kunna se någonstans?
<arcsky> god midnatt, någon som vet hur jag kan kryptera min /home ?
<alleinsora> nucc33, om du öppnar en terminal och skriver 'uname -m' så skriver den ut vilken arkitektur som körs.
<peetra> vad sad uname -a i terminalen då?
<nucc33> jag har i686
<peetra> vete f*n vad jag tryckte på, men jag loggades ut till nåt terminalliknande och lyckades inte logga in igen, då jag inte komihåg mitt användarnamn på den här datorn. ^^
<nucc33> det är 32 bitars
<nucc33> :(
<peetra> oki, 32
<nucc33> Okej, hur gör jag lättast backup på /home då?
<nucc33> cp /home /media/usb ?
<spacebug-> cp -a /home/ /somewhere
<spacebug-> ha gärna samma filsystem på destiantionen
<nucc33> vad betyder -a switchen?
<spacebug->        -a, --archive
<spacebug->               same as -dR --preserve=all
<spacebug-> så man får med alla filer och med rättigheter å skit
<nucc33> ah, hur formaterar jag min /media/usb i ext4?
<nucc33> ./media/PENDRIVE :)
<nucc33> jag listade ut det
<nucc33> dum fråga.. :-)
<spacebug-> mkfs.ext4
<nucc33> mm det är egentligen så jag ville göra
<nucc33> jag vill lära mig console linux
<nucc33> därför jag installerade det
<nucc33> :)
<spacebug-> ja det kanske går att göra grafiskt oxå jag vet inte haha
<spacebug-> jag är dålig på att använda grafiska saker
<nucc33> jag är för bra på det.. :/
<spacebug-> hehe
<nucc33> well jag jobbar med linux console hela dagarna
<nucc33> så det är dags att börja använda linux hemma också
<nucc33> så att jag blir tvingad till att lära mig allt
<nucc33> men jag jobbar ju med en mjukvara där jag bara behöver kunna det jag jobbar med
<nucc33> så det är inte mycket pill med linux utanför det området jag kan
<nucc33> cat och grep är väl det ända jag använder
<nucc33> ps auxfw
<spacebug-> jag jobbar inte med datorer, jobbar på industri. Men jag har kört linux i typ 12 år
<nucc33> jag var glasmästare i två år, men gick över till telefoni för tre år sedan
<nucc33> jag kunde bara mycket av allt innan, typ inte speciallist på något
<spacebug-> ah
<nucc33> hade ju installerat linux några gånger och kört massa jävla windows
<spacebug-> hehe
<nucc33> men nu sitter jag och kodar i c# och random mysql + asterisk + openser + kamilo  massa skit
<spacebug-> jo jag hade win3.11 sen 95 och 98
<nucc33> hur kollar jag vilket filsystem som befinner sig på en disk?
<Nafallo> saja!
<ewook> det avslöjas via mount om det är monterat
<ewook> nucc33: ^
<ewook> nucc33: eller fdisk /dev/sdnånting -l
<peetra> Jippii!
<ewook> nucc33: jag förstår inte.. hur länge har du varit utomlands nu? Du har fortfarande inte kirrat åäö :P
<nucc33> jo? öäå
<ewook> Nafallo: even
<ewook> nucc33: fel person :P
<nucc33> :P
<Nafallo> ewook: åäö, men orka compose hela tiden...
<ewook> Nafallo: Wow! slapp :P
<ewook> slappo
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5
<Nafallo> peetra: fortfarande vaken? :-)
<peetra> Mjaee, egentligen inte
<Nafallo> peetra: forumet borde vara uppe. lust att ge det ett snabbtest?
<peetra> Så trött, så att jag borde vara borta från keyboard.
<peetra> Jag ska ändra min signatur på forumet. :)
<Nafallo> peetra: skicka ett priv meddelande till mig ocksa. det borde betyda att "poster" fungerar
<peetra> skickat
<maniaac> peetra tack för länken till comuv.com  använder den dagligen nu...
<spacebug-> comuv.com?
<maniaac> du gav den för ngn vecka sen
<Nafallo> peetra: fungerar fint. tack! :-D
<peetra> :D
<peetra> vad har jag månntro givit för länk? :P
<maniaac> till sidan som har gratis host för hemsidor
<maniaac> tror det var du iaf hehe
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-20
<peetra> Jag har lite koll på sånt som e gratis, så det kan ha varit jag... Hmmm.... Kommer inte ihåg.
<peetra> Engelsk sida?
<spacebug-> hemsida vill man väl ha på sin egen webserver? hehe
<peetra> klart man vill, men det går inte jämt. :)
<maniaac> http://www.000webhost.com/
<peetra> jo, den använder jag för mindre seriösa grejer och tester. :)
<maniaac> tror det var du iaf hehe :) oavsett vem som gav länken
<maniaac> aaa
<maniaac> då var det du
<peetra> Hopas jag skrev in nån varning om att den inte alltid är helt perfekt.
<maniaac> den segar o e dan
<maniaac> men jag gillar den
<peetra> gratis e gött. ;)
<maniaac> precis :P
<peetra> Å så har den CPanel, som riktiga hotell använder, så man lär sig inför kommande större grejer. :D
<maniaac> det funkar bra, jag labbar där för fullt
<peetra> De flesta webbhotell använder CPanel, så det är bra å ha vanan inne då man flyttar till betalställe. :)
<maniaac> men panelen e bara jobbig.. ftp duger
<maniaac> mmm sant
<maniaac> med epost o sånt
<peetra> Försök skapa en databas via ftp. :P
<maniaac> hehe kom på det
<peetra> har 000webhost e-posten påslaget? :O
<maniaac> tror det, jag har aktiverat det iaf,, men inte testat
<peetra> Kan nog vara lite si å så.....
<peetra> Det är typiskt nåt som spammare sku kunna missbruka, så den är nog med restriktioner om den fungerar.
<maniaac> mmm panelen säger en sak och funktionen kanske inte e aktiverad fflr gratis users
<maniaac> för
<peetra> Om det står att det är på, så borde det vara det. De ger lite olika tillgång i CPanel för gratis å betal.
<peetra> skicka massa mail som inte kan spåras
<maniaac> mmm ska nog testa det senare...:)
<maniaac> ska skicka spam till alla på ubuntus community
<peetra> mjoee, naa, ta nån pro-MS-community då hellre. ,)
<maniaac> heh jag ville bara ge respons på länken som du skickade... en glad liten /me
<peetra> hih, masas prat blidde det :P
<peetra> *massa
<maniaac> :d det e ju bra, blir för mycket bash och kernel vanligtvis
<spacebug-> för mycket bärs är inte bra
<peetra> nördig kanal, på gott och ont. 8)
<maniaac> mmm vad nu en nerd e
<peetra> Jag dricker inte bärs, jag dricker Lonkero
<maniaac> jag dricker kaffe heh
<maniaac> och tittar på merlin
<peetra> Det gör jag 6½ dagar i veckan också.
<maniaac> tittar du på merlin 6 dar i veckan :d
<peetra> Jag skulle dricka masas av den där Lonkero ikväll, men hann inte, suttit med vattenglas i et par timmar nu. Får spara till nästa vecka. :)
<maniaac> :) nu ska jag till kaffekvarnen och ta mig ett bloss medans jag kokar... och ni kan  bli nerdigt on topic igen _
<peetra> ^^
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> hmm
<spacebug-> *raaap*
<Nafallo> jag vet att de andrat nagot med auth, men jag minns inte hur man fixar det :-P
<spacebug-> vilka? vad?
<Nafallo> apache2
<Nafallo> apache2.2 even
<spacebug-> hum
<peetra> Stort hopp från Cpanel-gratis-host minsann. Hoppas jag så småningom blir lika bra på serverhantering som jag var/är på att hitta/använda gratis lagliga omvägar för webbapps. :P
<maniaac> hmm strömsparläge kopplar ner mig hela tiden
<nucc33> sådär, tillbaks i 64 bitars
<nucc33> :-)
<spacebug-> :)
<peetra> :D fint nucc33!
 * peetra ska nansa
<nucc33> naaj
<peetra> Godnatt allihopan!
<nucc33> det är tråkigt att sova
<nucc33> man lär sig ingenting
<spacebug-> natti peetra
<virtuald> nucc33: det är inte sant, det är när man sover det fastnar i skallen :)
<nucc33> jo det kanske är så, men jag har precis installerat om och jag vill inte sitta ensam.. :D
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> ska snart sova, när det nu blir
<nucc33> jag har sett ditt nick flera gånger genom åren
<nucc33> du var flitig användare på efnet förr va?
<nucc33> vad använder ni för alternativ till Spotify?
<amelia> jag kör spotify
<nucc33> wine?
<amelia> nej, native
<amelia> finns en beta för spotify till linux
<nucc33> okay.. det får jag testa
<nucc33> äh, spelar ingen roll vilken det är
<nucc33> jag bara vill ha något där jag kan logga in på mitt spotify konto
<virtuald> nucc33: jag är på efnet fortfarande
<nucc33> en klient, inget krav på vilken
<amelia> nucc33: tror dock att spotify för linux kräver unlimited eller premium fortfarande.
<nucc33> virtuald, coolt, det var längesedan jag satt där.. #mp3-sweden och #grov samt #hack.se
<virtuald> aha
<nucc33> är IRL polare med flera i hack.se
<Nafallo> hej amelia
<nucc33> eller sådana som hände där, nu är det väl bara darknite kvar.. :)
<amelia> hej Nafallo
<virtuald> 8]
<X-Sleepy-X> jahapp, nu fungerar inte pidgin med msn
<X-Sleepy-X> i 10.04
<X-Sleepy-X> något tjaffs om certifikat
<cahoot> http://ubuntu.se/showthread.php/13376-How-to-fix-SSL-Certificate-Problem-in-Pidgin-and-MSN
<maxmeoliver> hur formaterar jag ett usb-minne så att jag kan använda det i windows?
<maxmeoliver> ska jag välja att formatera enhet som huvudstartsektor, guid-partitionstabell, partitionera inte eller apple partition map?
<EAG> det brukar väl vara fat32 på usbminnen när man köper dem?
<Haffe> Jag tror att du kommer komma längst på att formatera det som en stor fat32 primärpartition.
<Vqlund> Hej hej. Hur fungerar Ubuntu när det kommer till att installera spel osv? Är det ett bra OS om man spelar mycket?
<maxmeoliver> jag ska använda unetbootin med det och jag måste formatera det innan
<maxmeoliver> kan jag ta fat ist för fat32?
<Haffe> Det är ingen bra idé.
<maxmeoliver> jag kan inte välja fat
<maxmeoliver> *fat32
<maxmeoliver> innan jag formaterade det var det fat
<maxmeoliver> nu lyckades jag formatera det som fat
<maxmeoliver> nu får vi se om det funkar :P jag ska installera windows och sedan ubuntu vid sidan om det
<alleinsora> Vad använder du för att formatera?
<maxmeoliver> diskverktyg
<maxmeoliver> system -> administration -> diskverktyg
<maxmeoliver> aja, enligt gparted så är mitt usbminne fat32
<cahoot> ubu har väl ett komplett verktyg för bootable usb?
<alleinsora> jo tänkte precis föreslå gparted istället. Det är lite mer kraftfullt.
<maxmeoliver> var?
<maxmeoliver> skapa uppstartdisk? :P
<cahoot> usb disk creator eller nåt sänt
<cahoot> usb-creator verkar det heta
<maxmeoliver> konstigt, unetbootin sa att min disk hade slut på utrymme...
<maxmeoliver> xp-ison är inte ens en gig, jag tvivlar på att den har packats uåå till 7.4 gig....
<cahoot> har du partitioner på stickan?
<maxmeoliver> japp
<maxmeoliver> nu har jag gjort en fat32 partition med hjälp av gparted
<maxmeoliver> ska testa usb-creator nu
<maxmeoliver> kan det vara usb-creator-gtk?
<cahoot> verkar rimligt
<hexabit> Kan man fortsätta ta över projektsom någon har lagt ner? jag tänker på nuntu
<maxmeoliver> det finns usb-creator-gtk, common och kde
<hexabit> Fan vad skumt det blir när jag skriver :)
<cahoot> ta gtk om du inte kör kde
<hexabit> Ta över ettprojekt menar jag :)
<hexabit> nubuntu
<maxmeoliver> jag har ubuntu
<cahoot> ta gtk om du inte kör kde
<cahoot> ta gtk
<hexabit> nubuntu Ãär  ett riktigt bra backtrack substitut. :)
<hexabit> Jag försöker få kontakt med dom förra utvecklarna på nubuntu men utan resultat :(
<cahoot> backtrack ska väl inte köras med gui?
<hexabit> Ncahoot: Nä det får man ju välja själv :)
<alleinsora> cahoot, det är mycket lättare att köra BT grafiskt med ett antal terminalfönster öppna. Varför? Jo man kan kopiera och klistra in mac-adresser..
<cahoot> trodde alla crackers körde cli med screen
<maxmeoliver> cahoot: jag kan inte välja min iso i usb-creator-gtk
<cahoot> hittar inte eller godkänns inte?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<maxmeoliver> jag klickar på den men den kommer inte upp i listan
<hexabit> Man kanske kan fortsätta att utveckla nubuntu bara att man döper den till något annat fefftersom jag inte får tag på utvecklarna?
<hexabit> Har precis installerat slackware och har inte fixat tangent keys ordentligt ännu. Blir lite skumt när jag skriver :)
<Baske> hello, nån som har erfarenhet av intel 4965AGN wireless adapter?
<Baske> använder iwlagn modulen
<maniaac> varför e flashplugginet för webläsare så amzing långsamt... kollar  ideos utan problem med totem utan lagg i eee men på webben laggar det petter
<cahoot> Baske: ställ en riktig fråga
<Baske> tror jag hittade svaret.. 802.11n support for the iwlagn driver has been temporarily disabled. Intel is actively working to get this properly fixed up in the firmware
<Baske> fick bra hastigheter trådlöst i ubuntu 10.04 men när jag gick över till 10.10 så är det 54 mbit som gäller
<Baske> antar att det bara är att vänta till drivarna är uppdaterade
<cahoot> använde den gamla kerneln?
<cahoot> s/använde/använd/
<FranzStrudel> vilken kernel kör du på?
<maniaac> min eeepc med ubuntu 9.04 :) http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/9839/82281550.png
<maniaac> heh roligt o labba med linux och föröka optimera för svaga datorer
<alleinsora> maniaac: jo det är riktigt roligt. Fått ner min eee900 att till använda 40MB RAM med X igång.
<maniaac> det e bra !! jag använder runt 100meg
<FranzStrudel> försökt med det också men så fort man öppnar en webb-läsare med flashinnehåll går den på knäna ovasett hur mycket man tweaka
<_Trullo> vad kör du med för program till höger där? som visar all stats?
<alleinsora> ja flash ska man undvika. En del på tuben går ju att kolla på med html5 vilket är betydligt sn
<alleinsora> ällare
<maniaac> gamla hederliga conky med ubuntusn conkyrc settings
<alleinsora> maniaac, Vad använder du för fönsterhanterare?
<maniaac> FranzStrudel, jag laddar hem flash o kollar från temp mappen istället
<maniaac> jag kör renodlad gnome med metacity
<alleinsora> ok, det var snyggt trots snålheten.
<maniaac> mmm conky e bra... tar ingen cpu.. och vlc funkar bra i ubuntu 0904 och eee... kan tom spela supertux heh
<ubot2> maniaac: Bug 904 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/904 is private
<maniaac> kollar
<maniaac> vafaaasen HATAR ubuntus password och så för att läsa på forumen... har olika eposter o passwords hmmm får gissa
<maniaac> ubot2, Not allowed here
<maniaac> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<ubot2> maniaac: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maniaac> ahaa
<maniaac> lol
<waiz> behöver hjälp med ett pejlingprogram till ubuntu, försöker hittavad grannarna sitter på för kanaler så att jag kan ställa in min router, nån som har nån ide?
<waiz> jag har försökt med swscanner men den dör bara när jag försöker skanna
<EAG>  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan (eller vad ditt wifi-interface heter)
<waiz> härligt EAG, tack så mycket. synd bara att man får det i en 400meter lång lista :) får beta av.
<EAG> :)
<cahoot>  iwlist scan | sort | grep -i channel  - kanske?
<cahoot> sort kan man ju skippa
<Carl_> Hej, nån som har lyckats köra steam på Ubuntu?
<antii> ._.
<antii> lite dött här idag va!
<andol> antii: Folk har liv?
<antii> andol: Japp :-)
<andol> antii: Ok, kanske inte just jag, men andra :)
<gorgo> liv?
<antii> andol: precis..
<gorgo> vad e det?
<antii> hah, nu vaknar alla
<gorgo> nu får ni förklara er
<antii> gorgo: vet ej :/
<antii> gör det man vill göra :D
<andol> gorgo: Ähh, väl snarare de som inte är här som har något att förklara? :)
<gorgo> liv e väl det man har här på irc?
<gorgo> för nu sitter jag ju runt ett "jätte" bord o snackar med er med en öl i handen
<antii> :)
<gorgo> "fantiserar"
<Yaroze> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/force-flash-gpu-acceleration-in-linux-improve-performance/
<alleinsora> Intressant! Detta måste testas!
<K350> Hur ser man ICMP paket i Tshark? -f "icmp" funkar inte. Eller om ngn vet hur man listar vilka filter som finns i Tshark?
<fredrik_> hur listar man filer rekursivt i datumordning?
<alleinsora> fredrik_, ls -Rt
<fredrik_> tack
<alleinsora> np.
<fredrik_> lista bara mappar inte filer?
<alleinsora> konstigr, det fungerar hos mig. Har du ett stort R?
<FranzStrudel> funkar här med
<fredrik_> nej alltså.. det fungerade.. nu vill jag ha en växel på ls så den bara listar mappar och inte filer
<fredrik_> :-)
<alleinsora> testa att l
<alleinsora> lägga till flaggan -d
<FranzStrudel> ska det vara i
<FranzStrudel> hoppsan
<FranzStrudel> typ ls -l | grep "d^"
<FranzStrudel> eller ska de vara i datumordning där också?
<fredrik_> nä.. det behövdes inte
<fredrik_> tackar igen
<fredrik_> :-)
<FranzStrudel> sorry det var fel : )
<FranzStrudel> typ ls -l | grep "^d"
<alleinsora> detta fungerar också:  ls -d */
<FranzStrudel> snygg!
<alleinsora> Dock verkar den inte gå att kombinera med -R
<PontusOhman> Nån som har nå tips på hur jag ska partionera upp min 500 Gb's disk till servern?! Har noll koll :D
<alleinsora> PontusOhman, Antar att det beror på vad du ska köra för tjänster på servern
<PontusOhman> alleinsora: > Än så länge är det endast tänkt som storage för hemmabruk :)
<PontusOhman> Slängde in en 80 Gb's nyss, men den var stendöd... Så tänkte göra något åt servern då jag ska installera om den och göra det riktigt :)
<alleinsora> PontusOhman,  Hm, lagringsservrar har jag inte så stor koll på. Men antar att det vore logiskt att ha 5-10GB som /, några gig som swap och sen använda resten för själva lagringen.
<PontusOhman> Har ju 2 st 1 Tb's diskar som storage ;) Men tänkte nyttja min 500 giggare till annat samtidigt =)
<alleinsora> aha. men detta kanske kan vara till hjälp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq#How should I partition the server?
<Chigurh> Tjena folket! Jag får följande felmeddelande när jag försöker installera 10.10: [ 94.634959] uvcvideo: Failed to query (129) UVC probe control : -32 (exp. 26) [ 94.634977] uvcvideo: Failed to initialize the device (-5)
<Chigurh> Någon som har en lösning?
<PontusOhman> Testat att googlat felet?
<Chigurh> Ja. Får veta det kan vara webcam problem men hittar ingen direkt lösning.
<Chigurh> Går det att gå förbi det? Bryr mig inte så mycket om min cam.. Kan leva utan den, men kan inte leva utan Ubuntu :-)
<cahoot> ger det mer problem än själva meddelandet?
<Chigurh> Installationen stannar där
<cahoot> ...är det en inbyggd kamera?
<Chigurh> ja
<Chigurh> bärbar dator
<cahoot> undrar om det ens är lönt prova att 'avvaktivera' den i bios
<Chigurh> mm ska kolla det
<cahoot> risken är att installationssystemet känner av den i alla fall och laddar modulen - då är du tillbaka på ruta ett
<alleinsora> Fungerar inte det så är det värt ett försök med alternate-skivan.
<Chigurh> Tack ska kolla det
<Chigurh> Säger själva felmeddelandet er något?
<Chigurh> [ 94.634959] uvcvideo: Failed to query (129) UVC probe control : -32 (exp. 26) [ 94.634977] uvcvideo: Failed to initialize the device (-5)
<alleinsora> tyvärr. har inte sett det innan.
<cahoot> modulen uvcvideo har problem med din kamera
<cahoot> är det det pinfärsk maskin?
<cahoot> är det en
<Chigurh> nopp gammal bärbar (sony vaio vgn-fz38m)
<cahoot> du kan iofs prova lägga till parametern nousb som argument till kerneln
<Chigurh> Vart kan jag göra det? Felmeddelandet är det absolut första jag får se..
<cahoot> innan boot
<cahoot> det finns väl ngt slags hjälpsystem i splashen?
<cahoot> du kan välja mellan 3 alternativ eller så?
<Chigurh> nopp får inte välja något.. jag ser en "loader" (tre punkter som markeras) = det laddar alltså och ovanför den här "loadern" står det Ubuntu.. den håller på i typ 1min sen får jag felmeddelandet
<cahoot> tryck (TAB vill jag minnas) direkt efter att du startat om
<Chigurh> vad händer då?
<cahoot> då tror jag du kommer till grubs command line
<cahoot> (länge sen jag installerade ngn ubuntu)
<Barre> Nafallo: natten mellan torsdag och natten till fredag gick backup ok, inte inatt dock...
<Barre> Nafallo: sorry för långsam svarstid :)
<Chigurh> Ok. Ska jag skriva in nousb där? Antar att nousb avaktiverar usb portarna, eller? Låter som det i alla fall. ;-) Eftersom det jag får veta ifrån google är att uvcvideo har något med webcamen att göra så är det den jag vill avaktivera och min webcam är inte kopplad till usb (bärbar dator).
<virtuald> chigurh: felmeddelandet har nog inte med ditt problem eftersom det är en webkameradrivrutin
<virtuald> chigurh: men du kan försöka googla på det
<virtuald> chigurh: håll in shift när du startar datorn (efter bios-självtesten, alltså innan ubuntu-logon) för att komma till grub-menyn
<virtuald> chigurh: när du är där, tryck e för edit och ta bort quiet splash från slutet av kernel-raden
<andol> Barre: Om jag får spontangissa kanske det är kopplat till att 8.04->10.04 uppgraderingen återställde MTU:n till defaultvärde, vilket larslj sedan sänkte på nytt idag igen. Om så är fallet kan du ju pröva att starta en körning nu, och se hur det går.
<Barre> andol: will do...
<virtuald> chigurh: eller förresten så kan du istället välja recovery mode och se till att du har de senaste uppdateringarna och se om det hjälper…
<virtuald> vänta, nu missade jag en sak, du hade inte lyckats installera ubuntu än…
<Chigurh> nej
<Chigurh> jag har inte lyckats intsallera ubuntu :-)
<virtuald> du får nog ta alternate-avbilden då
<Chigurh> ska pröva det
<Calyp> http://www.demokraturen.se/artikel/1/2010-11-10/ar-de-inte-riktigt-kloka-i-hudiksvall
<kodein> fingerad upprördhet är värdelös.
<Noriega> ang. vad?
<kodein> ang. länken som Calyp postade.
<Carl_> Är det någon här som kör Wine för spel i ubuntu?
<nucc33> Tjenare, någon av er som försökt få en bakgrunds bild sträckt över två bildskärmar(och lyckats)?
<cahoot> vad har du själv provat?
<kodein> i gnome? nej. men där har jag inte brytt mig tokmycket heller.
<cahoot>  xrandr?
<kodein> sätter xrandr bakgrundsbilder nu?
<nucc33> jag har testat, jag kan få bilderna över båda skärmarna
<nucc33> men om dom är i "fel" upplösning kan jag inte sträcka ut dom
<nucc33> jag får väl ta och editera med gimp eller något..
<cahoot> kodein: bra fråga
<Nafallo> Barre: okay.
<larsemil> god      natt     världen
<Laban> Nn
<Laban> sleep() tight
<FranzStrudel> någon som vet vad Paradise-hotell går ut på? Slötittar på det nu men jag förstår ingenting
<bamsefar> FranzStrudel: Att sprida könssjukdomar tror jag.
<FranzStrudel> hmm, ja verkar som en effektiv metod
<maxjezy> FranzStrudel, det går ut på att demonisera de unga, lära unga hur intriger löses och att man ska föråda sina "vänner" för pengar och vinst i livet.
<maxjezy> sorry för aff tapik
<IPconfig> kan nan hjalpa ett retard linux anvandare
<lyckegard^> IPconfig, det vet vi inte på förhand men vi skulle kunna göra en chans...
<IPconfig> vill installera mingw32
<IPconfig> men ladda ner de farst
<IPconfig> men ska kunna wget mingw32
<lyckegard^> eftersom 70 % av alla webbplatser kör linuxu och en normal internetanvändare normalt besöker fler än två hemsidor i sitt liv så är chansen stor att alla internetanvändare är linuxanvändare.. Om de sedan är retard eller inte har ingenting med om de använder linux eller inte...
<IPconfig> nu skanns de battre
<lyckegard^> sudo apt-get install gcc-mingw32
<lyckegard^> sudo apt-get install mingw32
<lyckegard^> vet ej vilken version du vill ha...
<nucc33> vad är mingw32 ?
<lyckegard^> nucc33, vet ej... men det finns kompilatorer för det..
<lyckegard^> IPconfig, förstår du att det var shellkommandon du fick?
<IPconfig> ja
<IPconfig> men man ska kunna kara c-- program nu va
<lyckegard^> IPconfig, för att kunna svara på den frågan krävs det att jag faktiskt tar reda på vad mingw32 är och det kräver att jag söker på det på google och läser de första raderna på den första sidan jag får upp och sedan upprepar det som står där...
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<IPconfig> hej
<bubbo> Finns lite info : http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_cross_compilation_for_Windows
<bubbo> för dej ""IPconfig"
<lyckegard^> bubbo, förstår jag det rätt om det IPconfig försöker göra är att han skriver windowsprogram men inte har tillgång till en windowsmaskin?
<IPconfig> typ
<IPconfig> 'r i skolan
<IPconfig> s[ m[ste ha min dator
<IPconfig> de 'r en linux burk
<Kim^J> lyckegard^: 70%?
<Kim^J> Tror det är mer 50-60%
<lyckegard^> Kim^J, okej... vad baserar du det på? Vad skulle utgöra de andra 50%en?
<Kim^J> Öhm, IIS?
<IPconfig> har installera de nu
<Kim^J> lyckegard^: Finns en HEL del server som kör Windows.
<IPconfig> kan jag k;ra windows c program nu
<Kim^J> Eller för den delen andra OS än just Linux.
<EAG> gud vad jag hatar vim
<Kim^J> Vim <3
<lyckegard^> kan förklaras av att apache har otroligt ful hemsida...
<EAG> vad fan är det för skit!!!
<EAG> jag blir skogstokig
<bubbo> IPconfig, du har ingen win RDP burk du kan komma åt??
<lyckegard^> EAG, låt bli vim då?
<EAG> ja?
<EAG> vilket bra tips...
<FranzStrudel> 70% av sidorna kör väl åtminstonde apache? sen om de kör apache på en windows burk(korkat?) eller linux kanske är svårt att säga
<Kim^J> FranzStrudel: Tror bestämt det har minskat ganska rejält den senare tiden.
<Kim^J> Apache är inte så bra som den var förut gentemot andra webservrar.
<lyckegard^> FranzStrudel, windows är faktiskt skitbra plus att det följer med alla datorer.. finns inga andra operativsystem som är intressanta - om man inte har en gammal dator och är fattig..
<lyckegard^> http://greatstatistics.com/
<FranzStrudel> Kim^J, jo det verkar som IIS knappar in på apache rejält
<alleinsora> lyckegard^, eller om man faktiskt vill utnyttja kraften i sin dator på ett effektivt vis.
<Kim^J> alleinsora: Och det kan man bara med Linux?
<FranzStrudel> lyckegard^, Har ingenting emot Windows fungerar fint som desktop. Dock tycker jag att som web-server är krångligare att administrera en windows-server än en linux.
<Kim^J> FranzStrudel: Yep, Apache borde rycka upp sig lite, IIS är fruktansvärt trevlig att jobba med, sen finns det lightHttpd som knappar in bra också.
<alleinsora> kan inte säga generellt, men jag märker en 20%-ig prestandaökning vid tyngre körningar i Matlab när jag använder linux.
<lyckegard^> alleinsora, på en desktopmaskin märker jag långsammare grafik, 40% sämre ljud och min e-legitimation fungerar inte..
<alleinsora> hur deffinierar du 40% sämre ljud?
<lyckegard^> 100% bra i windows, 60% bra i linux, 100-60 = 40%
<alleinsora> menar du harmonisk distorsion, signal till brus eller någon annan storhet?
<lyckegard^> men det är skitdåligt ljud i linux, och det har alltid varit det..
<alleinsora> konstigt att inte jag märker av dåligt ljud då..
<lyckegard^> och då har jag använt linux med ett soundblaster 16-kort...
<lyckegard^> alleinsora, mm... det kan bero på användaren.
<FranzStrudel> Kim^J, har du mycket erfarenhet med lightHttpd dent verkar intressant men jag har inte hunnit sätta mig in i det. Kommer de ifrån apaches "sites-enabled" etc en bit som är ganska struligt?
<alleinsora> har mätt upp SNR och THD på min ena maskin med både windows och linux utan att se någon skillnad.
<lyckegard^> snr och thd?
<lyckegard^> provat kolla på dvd ?
<Kim^J> alleinsora: Jag tror fallet där är att Matlab drar nytta av optimeringar på Linux-plattformen, inte ett bevis på att Linux skulle så sett vara snabbare än Windows.
<alleinsora> Signal to Noise Ratio, Total Harmonic Distortion.
<alleinsora> DVD har jag testat. inte märkt av något dåligt ljud.
<alleinsora> plus att jag kan använda grafikkortet för att avkoda videoströmmen i XBMC när jag kör det i linux.
<alleinsora> Kim^J, mycket möjligt. Men då jag använder matlab mycket så är det en viktig prestandaökning för mig.
<Kim^J> alleinsora: Du kan använda grafikkortet för avkodning i XBMC på Windows också. ;)
<alleinsora> aha, man kanske ska hänga med i svängarna. Den möjligheten fanns inte när jag skaffade mediacentert.
<lyckegard^> alleinsora, vad för ljudkort pratar vi om?
<Kim^J> Den har funnits på Windows innan den fanns på Linux IIRC...
<Kim^J> Då grafikkortstillverkarna satsar mest på Windows.
<lyckegard^> både intel hda, asus xonar x1 och alla möjliga soundlblaster51-omkring har vi testat och det har varit hörbart sämre (inte dåligt, men hörbart sämre ) ljud i linux
<alleinsora> Kim^J, okej, för enligt XBMC-forumet så var VDPAU inte tillgängligt i windows-versionen vid nämnda tillfälle.
<FranzStrudel> ja det är bara att acceptera att linux i desktop miljö inte är så bra som det kunde ha varit
<Kim^J> alleinsora: Ah, beror nog på Mplayer som säkerligen implementerar saker på Linux först. :P
<alleinsora> lyckegard^, det är ett nVidia MCP79
<Kim^J> FranzStrudel: Mycket pga samma filosofi som gör Linux bra =)
<lyckegard^> okej... då har du hittat ett ljudkort som har okej linuxdrivare då.. precis som hp-skrivare som fungerar bättre i linux
<bubbo> FranzStrudel, har kört linux som desktop på alla datorer senaste 6 åren.. går aldrig tebax till win
<FranzStrudel> bubbo, ja jag försöker köra linux som desktop så mycket jag kan. Men tyvärr så har jag många arbetsrelaterade program som inte fungerar på linux alls vilket gör att jag måste köra dual-boot
<Kim^J> FranzStrudel: Vilka program?
<lyckegard^> Kim^J, senaste programmet här hemma som körde fast sig för var Finale 2007
<lyckegard^> sedan måste jag använda mig av office 2007
<Kim^J> Ok, ingen aning vad det är för program. :P
<Kim^J> Office ersätter man inte.
<FranzStrudel> Kim^J, exempelvis Citrix VPN som inte går att få igång på ubuntu. Samt vissa små program som ISS Siteprotector,OneNote,etc
<Kim^J> (Om man använder det vettigt.)
<Kim^J> OneNote <3
<Kim^J> Jag ÄLSKAR OneNote... Helt underbart program.
<Kim^J> Sen integrationen mot SharePoint... Om nom nom.
<alleinsora> hmm.. känner att jag missat lite. Vad är ens OneNote?
<IPconfig> hej jag 'r en idiot
<IPconfig> nu stallde in sa jag ;ppna med terminalen
<Kim^J> alleinsora: Enkelt sagt: Ett anteckningsprogram
<IPconfig> nu stallde in sa jag ;ppna med terminalen
<IPconfig> hur far man till backa de
<alleinsora> ok, då är jag med.
<Kim^J> alleinsora: Tänk dig ett stort anteckningsblock, som du kan lägga in vad som helst i.
<Kim^J> SÃ¥ man kan skriva lite text, dra in en bild, etc.
<Kim^J> Denna kan man dela med andra över exempelvis Sharepoint.
<Kim^J> Sen har den integration med Outlook, Word, Excel, Powerpoint och andra Office-program.
<Kim^J> I det hela ett väldigt kraftfullt verktyg.
<Kim^J> Vid första anblick ser det väldigt onödigt ut dock. :P
<alleinsora> haha, det var faktiskt min tanke. Men det är säkert jättebra om man kan med det.
<lyckegard^> jag fick igår höra talas om googledocs... det verkar lovande !
<Kim^J> alleinsora: Just integrationen med hela Office-sviten gör det guld.
<Kim^J> Tror inte det finns i NÅGON annan programmiljö, tyvärr.
<alleinsora> ok, det är dock inget jag skulle ha nytta av då mina rapporter skall skrivas i LaTeX och Matlab används för beräkning/visualisering.
<Kim^J> Om man jämför på en skala 1-10, så är en Microsoft-miljö 10 när det gäller integration, Linux/övriga kanske hamnar någonstans 2-3....
<Kim^J> alleinsora: Nej, det är mer tänkt för små team som behöver kunna dela information. :)
<alleinsora> ok då är jag med.
<Kim^J> LaTeX är guld för riktiga arbeten, men kan man Word så är det ganska bra det också. :)
<Kim^J> Dock inget jag skulle skriva en bok i. xD
<alleinsora> hehe, och ändå finns det folk som gör det...
<kodein> ja, det är konstigt
<kodein> för word tenderar ju att sönderfalla i atomer när man kommit upp i 50-60 sidor
<FranzStrudel> om man ska skriva böcker ska man använda skrivmaskin
<FranzStrudel> annars blir det inte rätt känsla
<kodein> det som duger för Knuth duger för mig.
<kodein> men visst, ge mig en selectric så kan vi snacka.
<FranzStrudel> ska ju vara en sådan där som fastnar med "slagen" när man skriver för fort
<kodein> nä, jag föredrar nog selectric.
<derfian> kodein, FranzStrudel: http://vimeo.com/12171944
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-21
<kodein> derfian: jag kontrar med Mingo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itz2ghPDiEY
<FranzStrudel> 21minuter imitation av skrivmaskiner! Killens karriär har dalat stadigt neråt sen Polisskolan märker jag.
<Umeaboy> Är det någon här som vet vad man behöver för kabel för att extrahera firmware från en TV?
<Umeaboy> Rent generellt.
<Umeaboy> Micro SD-kabel?
<Kim^J> Är nog väldigt olika.
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<Umeaboy> Men för en ny LG?
<alleinsora> Umeaboy, det är rätt omöjligt att säga men en JTag är nog en bra gissning.
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<alleinsora> vad har du för roligt projekt på gång btw?
<Umeaboy> JAG?
<alleinsora> ja, som ska extrakta firmware från en TV. Det låter riktigt roligt..
<Umeaboy> Nja.......jag ska extrahera firmware från vilken platt-TV som helst.
<Umeaboy> Samygo är ju ett sådant projekt.
<Umeaboy> För Samsung.
<alleinsora> aha. vilket roligt projekt!
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<Umeaboy> samygo.sourceforge.net
<Umeaboy> Man kan göra fler förbättringar.
<alleinsora> men för att ge den "usuall suspects" när det gäller firmware så är de; JTag, ISP och UART.
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<khem_> o
<chees> hej
<chees> hur ändra man så man har rättigheter i själva usr mapen?
<virtuald> det gör man inte, det ska man inte ha
<chees> ok
<chees> skulle in med omega filer till en mapp där
<virtuald> använd sudo
<chees> kan inte sånt alls :P
<virtuald> aj katten tuggar på mig
<virtuald> okej, vad försöker du göra?
<chees> ska kopigera in filer till pidgin mapen för att få slut på omega strulen
<virtuald> skriv cp filnamn målkatalog
<virtuald> sudo cp filnamn målkatalog
<virtuald> blir det
<virtuald> när du står i mappen med filerna
<virtuald> chees: i terminalen alltså
<chees> ok
<peppis> Morn
<andol> amelia: Angående forumtråd jag just skummade igenom. Åtminstone personligen är jag jätteglad att du ställer upp som Serveradmin för ubuntu-se.
<amelia> andol: alla är inte det, jag är ju inte "sann" ubuntu-vän
 * Nafallo suckar
<amelia> ska det vara så kan de tas sin jävla skit och köra upp den någonstans, jag har bättre saker för mig isåfall.
<andol> amelia: Är väl egentligen mest en rätt högljudd minoritet som gnäller. Likväl har jag full förståelse för att du blir lack på det.
<amelia> andol: de kanske borde tänka sig för lite ibland.
<andol> amelia: jotack
 * Nafallo ska ata frukost for forsta gangen sedan Amerika
<cahoot> jaha
<madbear> hur fan kan inte slackware finnas som alternativ på dist på forumet liksom?
<madbear> typ finns ju massa dret att välja på men inte the one and only :P
<madbear> nej fyfan för lack för irc nu.. precis läst "the open force" bloggen
<madbear> jävla tard kan någon tejpa fast fingrarna på han?
<madbear> min farsa kan mer linux ffs
<Nafallo> madbear: passande nickname...
<madbear> japp.. men killen skriver att webcam och skrivare inte funkar i linux ... T_T
<madbear> så googlar jag hand drivisar till linux på 10 sekunder
<madbear> :D
<madbear> han skriver det han gör bara för att pajja för linux
<Nafallo> bloggen kanske ar fran 2003?
<madbear> nepp
<andol> madbear: Förresten, i vilken utsträckning används Slackware fortfarande? Själv känner jag hyfsat gott om människor som kör allt ifrån LFS till Gentoo till Arch, men ingen som kör Slackware.
<Nafallo> andol: :-(. du kanner ingen som kor Ubuntu, Debian, CentOS, RHEL och Fedora?
<larsemil> Nafallo: jag känner faktiskt ingen som kör debian, centos rhel eller fedora som skrivbord. mer än att jag vet några i kanalen som jag inte känner som gör det
<andol> Nafallo: Jorå, men i sammanhanget valde jag att nämna distar som jag upplevde låg närmare Slackware i karaktär.
<andol> larsemil: Uppbarligen behöver du vidga din nerd-bekantskaps-krets :)
<Nafallo> andol: heh, trodde det :-)
<larsemil> andol: men du! folk som kör gentoo har så lite tid att umgås... :)
<andol> derfian: ^^
<Nafallo> de har val mer tid an andra snarare? de har den ultimata anledningen till att inte jobba. "sorry, kompilerar"
<andol> larsemil: Fast borde det inte vara tvärt om. I och med att deras dator ständigt är upptagen med att kompilera så borde de ju ha all tid i världen att socialisera? :)
<madbear> andol: jag har ingen koll på utrsträckning
<madbear> jag kanske är den ende slackware användaren :D
<larsemil> andol: haha sant iof
<antii> maxjezy: tjoho! :)
<lyckegard^> dubbla nätverkskort på skrivbordsdatorer.. varför då?
<maxjezy> antii, tjao!
<maxjezy> =)
<madbear> på forumet kan man välja på massa bland andra gnewsense och foresight
<antii> maxjezy: läget?
<madbear> vad är det?
<madbear> :S
<maxjezy> antii, segt, kikade pusher filmerna till 7 imorse
<maxjezy> själv då?
<madbear> och detta eftersom att andol inte känner någon slackware användare
<antii> maxjezy: haha shit, hardcore, varför redan uppe? sitter o lyssnar på musik P:
<maxjezy> antii,  min bror ringde och prata av sig
<maxjezy> :)
<antii> :P
<andol> madbear: Va? Varifrån fick du det orsakssammanhanget?
<madbear> andol: nej fel, för att ingen av forumadminsen känner någon som använder slackware .. kanske
<andol> madbear: Tja, och antagligen är det en relativt godtyckligt sammansatt lista. Känner du dig väldigt åsidosatt kan du ju alltid kontakta någon Forumadmin och be dem lägga till Slackware i listan.
<madbear> andol: jag bara undrar varför gnewsense eller foresight hamnade där
<Nafallo> for att de ar mer betydande distar an slackware? ;-)
<larsemil> lyckegard^: jag använder båda uttagen på båda mina desktops
<lyckegard^> larsemil, men varför då?
<madbear> Nafallo: precis det är någon som tycker det :D
<mikul> en sak jag tycker är lite konstigt är att spotify via wine slutar funka varje gång jag loggar in som root i en terminal, någon som vet vaför det blir så? Ljudet bara stängs av och slutar att fungera så jag måste starta om programmet... Inget jätteproblem men jävla udda tycker jag.
<lyckegard^> mikul, vad gör root varje gång root loggar in i en terminal?
<lyckegard^> varje gång en användare loggar in kör man förhoppningsvis en massa kommandon
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<mghg> Detta är första gången jag använder Empathy för IRC, finns det någon annan där?
<cahoot> här?
<kodein> kanske
<FranzStrudel> näe
<lyckegard^> förstår inte frågan...
<FranzStrudel> var det inte någon mer här inne som hade strul med intel wlan och nya ubuntu?
<lyckegard^> mghg, irc är skitgammalt protocol,, alla som är här är bara förprogrammerade bottar som alltid får den fragan..
<cahoot> iwlagn?
<andol> mghg: Vi är rätt många här som har kanalen lite halvaktivt i bakgrunden.
<kodein> lyckegard^: WiZ är riktig.
<mghg> lyckegard^: Jag ville för det första veta om jag verkligen hade kommit på kanalen och det har jag tydligen gjort.
<lyckegard^> jag känner en båt, hon heter anna och vaktar vår kanal :)
<cahoot> iwlagn och  802.11n? FranzStrudel
<mghg> lyckegard^:  För det andra undrar jag om tips på IRC-klienter. Är Empathy en bra sådan eller skall man t.ex. köra direkt i www-läsaren?
<lyckegard^> mghg, jag brukar köra den snyggaste irc-klienten ...
<mghg> Och vilken är det då?
<kodein> mghg: empathy är säkert duglig. själv kör jag irssi, för jag tycker att den är mer än duglig
<FranzStrudel> cahoot, ja. Är det inte den som körs när man har Intel Wireless 5300?
<lyckegard^> mghg, vilken tavla är snyggast?
<cahoot> FranzStrudel: det tror jag
<andol> mghg: Själv trivs jag bra med den terminalbaserade klienten irssi. Tror även att det finns en och annan som föredrar den något mer GUI-aktiga klienten x-chat.
<_Trullo> mirc
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack
<EAG> nån som vet om IBMs rackserver-prylar är hyffsat standardiserade?
<EAG> typ fästen osv
<johanbr> FranzStrudel, har för mig jag såg nåt om att 11n är avstängd i den drivrutinen för tillfället, pga buggar
<FranzStrudel> fan, jag ger upp trådlöst snart. Bara problem för mig med både Windows Maskiner och Linux Maskiner som vägrar köra Wireless -N
<cahoot> iwlagn och  802.11n funkade tydligen fint i 10.04
<cahoot> enlig vad 'någon' sa igår
<FranzStrudel> datorn säger att den gör i bitrate 121.5 Mb/S men det känns lite otroligt
<FranzStrudel> kör*
<FranzStrudel> den andra datorn jag har med samma intel trådlösa visar bitrate 1 mb/s
<FranzStrudel> någon som har erfarenhet av "Nätverk Via Elnätet" är det bara skräp eller?
<derfian> FranzStrudel: det kan funka bra, men det är mycket beroende på så vitt jag har förstått.
<FranzStrudel> okej, antar att det blir svårt att komma upp i 100mbit?
<andol> derfian: Faktorer som kan tänkas påverka?
<kodein> hur dina kabblar är kopplade, hur bra kabblarna är, elkvalitet, ...
<jolaren> Är det någon som vet vad den lille ungen med tjockt ansikte heter?
<jolaren> killen som gör covers på diverse låtar
<kodein> ungens föräldrar.
<jolaren> försöker hitta honom på youtube
<jolaren> men har glömt bort vad man ska söka efter
<jolaren> :-)
<lyckegard^> jolaren, mig veterligen så är hela youtube fyllt av ungar med exakt den beskrivningen..
<Fogge> Denna? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTya267fe1Y
<x_link> Fogge: Haha
<x_link> Jäkla massa visningar på hans videon.
<R2D21> Då så då är det uppdatering av farsans dator. Har funkat klockrent med 8.10 sen den installerades.
<larsemil> http://dalnix.se/patcha-din-kernel-och-fa-ett-rappare-linuxsystem/
<lyckegard^> R2D21, varför skall du uppdatera datorn om den fungerar klockrent ?
<larsemil> kanske börjar bli lite gammalt firefox
<andol> (Därför att Ubuntu 8.10 inte längre stöds med säkerhetsuppdateringar?)
<R2D21> lyckegard^, Känn enklare att lägga in 10.04LTS så kan maskinen rulla i fem år. Ska nämligen bråka med en brother dcp 110C med scanner/färgskrivare.
<larsemil> andol: du kommer med så konstiga anledningar
<R2D21> Rätt kul ändå att mina päron som inte är nån fena på datorer är helt övertygade om att Ubuntu är deras grejj :-)  Och att det har funkat i två år nu...
<larsemil> R2D21: båda mina föräldrar kör ubuntu på sina datorer. har också gjort i några år. pappa frågade om det då han var trött på att sitt xp krånglade
<lyckegard^> morsan körde openoffice i flera år utan att någon reflekterade över det ändå tills hon sa att word hade slutat fungera..
<Chigurh> Är det "viktigt" att ha vara uppkopplad till internet under installationen av Ubuntu 10.10? Jag har ett problem med att få igång min Ubuntu installation (klagar på drivrutiner), laddas det ner drivrutiner när man installerar ubuntu? Jag hade nämligen ingen uppkoppling under installationen och skippade nätverks delen av installationen.
<lyckegard^> installerade om openoffice till den då senaste versionen och frågade om det var word.. först mycket senare fick hon reda på att hon har slutat använda microsoft office..
<R2D21> larsemil, Samma här. De fick virus i sin maskin några gånger. När jag sedan kört ubuntu nån månad la jag in det även där.
<lyckegard^> Chigurh, varför testar man utan internetuppkoppling ?
<lyckegard^> vilka drivrutiner var det som krånglade ?
<Chigurh> Jag får följande felmeddelande: [ 94.634959] uvcvideo: Failed to query (129) UVC probe control : -32 (exp. 26) [ 94.634977] uvcvideo: Failed to initialize the device (-5)
<larsemil> http://disruptivemedia.se/blog/sp%C3%A4nnande-afterwork-historien-om-sverigedemokraternade <--tips!
<R2D21> Då tankar man ner 433 uppdateringar då...
<Chigurh> Enligt ubuntuforums och andra sidor (googlat i evigheter) så är det tydligen webcamen och dess drivrutiner som strular.. men varför skulle jag inte äns kunna start ubuntu av några webcam drivrutner? :-S
<R2D21> Chigurh, Ska inte ha nån betydelse... Bärbar maskin?
<Chigurh> ja
<R2D21> Chigurh, Boota och välj någon alternativ uppstart (acpi off eller felsäker grafik) innan du installerar. ATI kort?
<Chigurh> nvidia geforce 8400m gt
<lyckegard^> daewoo, film om båt som går exploderar och sedan reser de fram och tillbaka i tiden..
<Chigurh> Alternativ uppstart? Hur? Felmeddelandet är det första jag får efter jag väljer ubuntu i grub.
<larsemil> Chigurh: välj ubuntu felsäkert läge i grub istället. ;)
<Chigurh> samma sak där
<R2D21> Chigurh, boota från skiva
<Chigurh> Samma felmeddelande i felsäkert läge.
<Chigurh> Live cd menar du?
<R2D21> Chigurh, Japps har den funkat tidigare på nån annan dator?
<Chigurh> Ska jag försöka start ubuntu från skivan direkt? Har försökt det och får samma felmeddelande där.
<Chigurh> Ja skivan har funkat på tidigare på någon annan dator och på samma dator.. Har haft Ubuntu installerat tidigare
<Chigurh> Har nu testat med 9.04 och 10.10 och får samma felmeddelande
<Chigurh> Ska jag vara helt ärligt trodde jag aldrig att Windows skulle faila och inte Ubuntu. Men min Windows installation funkar fint. :-P
<larsemil> Chigurh: vad har du för dator?
<R2D21> Chigurh, På en dator jag har ville inte cd läsaren. Fick ta USB sticka.
<Chigurh> Sony Vaio VGN-FZ38M
<larsemil> R2D21: men de tär ju inte det som är problemet här...
<larsemil> Chigurh: kommer du till en konsol om du väljer felsäkert och väljer att inte starta det grafiska läget?
<Chigurh> nej ingen konsol
<Chigurh> kan jag välja att inte starta grafiskt läge i grub?
<R2D21> Chigurh, i (recover mode)
<Chigurh> Har testat recover mode och får ingen konsol bara samma meddelande.
<R2D21> har inte den sony vaio nått grymt graffe med hdmi som har vart lite struligt?  *tänker så de knakar*
<larsemil> jag vet inte heller. googlar men kommer inte upp några bra svar
<Chigurh> jo det är helt ok graffe.. kan iofs vara viktigt att tilläga att jag inte kan installera drivrutiner på windows installationen.. då kraschar datorn :P
<Chigurh> installera drivrutiner till graffe alltså
<Chigurh> kan installera drivrutiner till allt annat men inte grafikkortet på windows installationen
<nucc33> Hur exekuverar man ett program från Gnome och får det att köras i bakgrunden? Jag är ju sådär intresserad av att följa allt som händer i Openvpn.. :P
<nucc33> Ajust det, jag måste starta det med root/som root också..
<R2D21> Chigurh, Min polare hade problem med sin när han såg film. Kanske inte samma modell. Mediamarkt?
<Chigurh> webhallen :-P
<R2D21> Chigurh, Aja nått me graffet kan det då vara. DEn har Hdmi kontakt va?
<Chigurh> ja
<R2D21> Chigurh, Trökigt.
<Chigurh> mm verkligen
<Chigurh> men laddas det ner drivrutiner under installationen av ubuntu? Eller är det bara drivrutiner från skivan som gäller?
<larsemil> kan göra
<R2D21> Chigurh, Va e de för sorts graffe?
<Chigurh> Nvidia Geforce 8400M GT
<R2D21> Chigurh, Ska ju egentligen inte ställa till med några problem men den ska ju ha en nedladdad drivrutin senare.
<MarkSlap> Hoi, jag kör Server 10.04, och när jag har en rootterminal uppe så står det ju "root@phaery / #", då är roor rött, @ gult, phaery är turkost, / är gult och # rosa.
<MarkSlap> Hur får jag bort detta?
<PontusOhman> Godkväll :L)
<nucc33> hur startar man ett program som su från gnome? jag får inte det att fungera med gksu openvpn --config /home/user/existerande.ovpn fil :(
<larsemil> nucc33: kör det i en terminal
<nucc33> men om jag vill ha terminalen i bakgrunden? jag är ju inte intresserad av att sitta och titta på openvpn status
<nucc33> (den fungerar ju som den skall-)
<madbear> MarkSlap: roots .bashrc-fil kanske?
<MarkSlap> Mm, pillade lite i den också.
<MarkSlap> Hittade dock inte som verkar påverka det hela.
<peppis> Någon som vet hur man fixar en ringsignal på sin ipgone?
<madbear> MarkSlap: leta efter @
<MarkSlap> peppis: Inte för att vara sån, man har du sett vilken kanal du sitter i? :)
<MarkSlap> Och sen behövs det la mer information än bara iPhone.
<MarkSlap> iPhone 3G?
<peppis> MarkSlap: oj, jag googlar istället
<MarkSlap> madbear: Ska testa det. :)
<peppis> sorry
<MarkSlap> peppis: Inga problem så, men ge gärna mer information ändå.
<peppis> Någon som använder pidgin?
<nucc33> japp - ajg
<nucc33> jag *
<peppis> ok
<peppis> nucc33: Krånglar din?
<nucc33> http://ubuntu.se/showthread.php/13366-Fix-Pidgin-%28MSN%29-Omega.contacts.msn.com-Certificate-Errors
<peppis> MarkSlap: ja en 3G
<nucc33> där fixar du det problemet med certifikatet
<nucc33> men för övrigt krånglar inte min
<nucc33> brb, ut med voven
<peppis> nucc33: ok
<MarkSlap> peppis: Nu är jag inte helt säker på detta, men tror att du inte kan lägga till egna utan att fulhakka, utan bara köpa.
<MarkSlap> Jag har ingen själv, tycker dom är förjävliga. :)
<cHarNe2> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/MSNCertIssue följde denna nyss funkar mycket bra
<peppis> cHarNe2: ok, hur gjorde du?
<PontusOhman> amelia: där?!
<larsemil> cHarNe2: som det står på sidan kanske?
<Philip5> peppis: som det står på sidan där
<Philip5> larsemil: touché
<larsemil> :=
<larsemil> :)
<cHarNe2> shit vad rörit det blev :P
<alleinsora> hej alla. Sitter och försöker lära mig GTK-programmering med python. Har dock stött på patrull när det kommer till spinnbuttons. Får dem inte att ta emot nya värden. Är det någon som har koll på vad jag gör fel?
<MarkSlap> cHarNe2: Carbohydro argonneon 2
<MarkSlap> Vi har diskuterat ditt nick i en kvart nu
<MarkSlap> :)
<andol> Nafallo, Philip5: Ni som är gammel-ops i kanalen kanske kan hjälpa PontusOhman att få lite klarhet? http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=51692
<larsemil> 0/win 11
<larsemil> oopsan
<gorgo> :)
<peppis> Philip5: ok, ska se om jag lyckas
<amelia> PontusOhman: vilken kanal menar du? #ubuntu-se eller #ubuntu-se-mote?
<PontusOhman> Denna :)
<amelia> PontusOhman: ok
<PontusOhman> Men dags för middag nu
<gorgo> vad händer? :)
<amelia> PontusOhman: svarar i forumet
<gorgo> :)
<peppis> Vill ha någon msn till burken
<gorgo> undra om min kollega fastnade på dasset
<FranzStrudel> nu kommer en riktigt nybörjar fråga? Hur gör man en korrekt shutdown? När jag kör "sudo shutdown now" går den inte ner helt är det någon mer parameter som saknas?
<amelia> FranzStrudel: sudo shutdown -h now
<amelia> FranzStrudel: -h är halt och -r är reboot.
<peppis> amelia: vart skriver man de?
<amelia> peppis: i terminalen.
<peppis> amelia: tack
<amelia> peppis: yw, även om det inte var du som frågade. :)
<gorgo> :)
<FranzStrudel> amelia, tack tack. Fungerade perfekt
<gusnan> peppis, FranzStrudel , om inte det funkar, testa "shutdown -hP now" - (Jag tror man behöver P också)...
<gusnan> ok, då behövde man inte P.. :)
<FranzStrudel> gusnan, hmm, ja det fungerade med endast -h så -P verkade inte behövas men det kanske är olika från distro till distro?
<amelia> FranzStrudel: nej, -P är för att tala om för datorn att man gör en halt för att stänga av strömmen..
<gusnan> ah.. Tackar amelia
<amelia> FranzStrudel: vet inte exakt vad den gör i praktiken, men antar att det är något gammalt som hänger kvar när man hade dålig acpi (eller apm)
<FranzStrudel> tack tack, då har man lärt sig något nytt för idag.
 * gorgo saknar den gamla console tiden, då man startades med en text-baserad uppstart o sedan hamnade direkt i consolen, för att sedan skriva startx för att komma in i X
<cahoot> gorgo: avinstallera *dm?
<gorgo> cahoot, hehe ka man kanske ska göra det? :)
<andol> Barre: Sådant här du tycker är intressant läsning? http://www.cloudsigma.com/en/blog/2010/11/21/13-the-future-of-cloud-storage
<amelia> gorgo: det var gött, när datorn inte var snabbare än att den klarade av afterstep. :D
<PontusOhman> amelia: Har svarat på ditt svar nu :)
 * X-Sleepy-X är sugen på att blåsa rent i burken
<andol> PontusOhman: I och med att kanalen inte är +m, vad skulle då "voices" fylla för funktion?
<gorgo> mmmmm afterstep
<gorgo> o det tog ett dygn o kompilera kärnan :D
<PontusOhman> andol: Iofs sant det :)
<gorgo> inte mer än symbolisk, hehe
 * gorgo spelar xbill
<amelia> PontusOhman: svarat, nu ska jag äta gås.
<PontusOhman> Fyfan vad gott :D
<PontusOhman> Mårten Gås då eller?
<amelia> japp
<PontusOhman> ehe
<gorgo> amelia, http://xwinman.org/screenshots/afterstep-roz.jpg
<gorgo> det var tider det ;)
<gorgo> hehe
<amelia> lite sent.. men enda helgen som funkade för alla
<gorgo> mmmm
<gorgo> vill me ha gås
<gorgo> snyft
<gorgo> nu blev jag kinkig
<gorgo> :'(
<vacum> afterstepp. vilken klassiker
<gorgo> ja
<gorgo> kanske man ska fixa in det igen
<gorgo> hehe
<vacum> annars är e17 rätt så rolig
<vacum> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yal9RAPjRSs
<larsemil> vacum: jag provade det förut men förstod aldrig grejen helt. Det är som ett compiz som fungerar lite sämre... :D
<vacum> det är äldre och har en hel del udda effekter
<vacum> compiz fixar allt sånt nu så det är ganska onödigt idag
<gorgo> men minns 98 då var enligthenment mycket fint :D
<gorgo> kunde man impa på sina kompisar, hehe
<jenka> Någon som kan hjälpa mig med flera sidor i apache? Har lagt in en ny fil i sites-aviable men sen när jag starta om apache står det FAIL :S
<larsemil> jenka: det är fail. vad för fail?
<jenka> "The specified network mask is invalid" står det
<larsemil> jenka: pasta din hostfil då på en pastebin någonstanns så vi kan se
<jenka> men fick det att funka nu.. ändrade "ServerName".. men hur når jag nu sidan via webbläsaren? :S
<larsemil> jenka: är det en lokal server?
<jenka> aa
<larsemil> jenka: om du vill att den ska använda "den andra" sidan så får du ändra i din hostsfil så att den sidans domännamn finns angivet med rätt ip där.
<larsemil> t.ex om du döpt den andra sidan till andrasidan.se så måste serverns ipnummer och det finnas med i hostsfilen. sen surfar du till andrasidan.se
<jenka> ok och host filen är det den som finns i sites-available ?
<FranzStrudel> /etc/hosts
<larsemil> jenka: i sites-available har du väl lagt in hosten med ett servername eller hur?
<jenka> aa
<larsemil> vad för servername?
<larsemil> jenka: kör du servern på samma dator som du sitter på?
<jenka> site2^^ nej
<jenka> tänkt att web server ska upp på nätet sen med domännamn..
<larsemil> jenka: då lägger du in ipadress tab site2 i din hostsfil på din dator som INTE är servern. alltså den du ska surfa från
<jenka> ok men om servern sen ska upp på nätet?
<larsemil> så får du ha en dns som pekar på den istället
<jenka> ok men vilken ipadress ska jag då peka på? om jag har mer än 1 sida?
<jenka> ipadress:port ?
<larsemil> ja servern har väl bara en ipadress?
<jenka> jo men hur vet dns:en vilken sida..?
<larsemil> den bryr sig inte om det
<larsemil> det sköter apache
<larsemil> vilken sida som ska visas filtrerar apache ut när det kommer ett anrop till sin ipadress. då kollar den "vilken sida som användaren vill ha " och skickar den till användaren
<jenka> ok men hur konfigruerar man apache till det .. eller har jag gjort det? ursäkta om jag verkar lite dum :)
<larsemil> jenka: du la väl till en ny site eller hur? och du döpte den till site2. så alla som har skrivit site2 i adressfältet och blir skickade till din server kommer att bli servade den sidan
<jenka> ahh ok så då borde jag döpa "ServerName" till domännamnet ? Eller filen?
<larsemil> servername
<larsemil> vad filen heter spelar i princip ingen roll
<jenka> ahh ok men tack som tusan :P
<jenka> nu har jag fått en liten klarare bild på hur detta fungerar :)
<larsemil> fungerar det då?
<jenka> det vet jag inte för jag får inte domännamnet för imorron..
<larsemil> spelar väl ingen roll
<larsemil> släng in domännamnet där idag.
<larsemil> peka din hostsfil dit istället för att använda dig av dns
<larsemil> voila!
<jenka> ok men var ligger host filen på windows? :S
<larsemil> windows/system32/drivers/etc/ tror jag
<larsemil> nu ska jag göra annat. hej hej
<jenka> ok men tack igen :)
<Philip5> Gorgo: woohooo! mr kde! :D
<Gorgo> yea man, hehe, bara ett kort besök, ska hem snart, slutar jue nu
<Philip5> skönt
<Gorgo> ja
<EAG> nån här som förstår sig på opensync/msynctool?
<larsemil> EAG: jag slet evig tid med det där innan jag sket i det för att köra uvuntu one
<larsemil> ubuntu one så klart.
<EAG> larsemil: hmm?
<EAG> jag försöker synca min gamla nokia-telefon med nått lämpligt progam
<larsemil> nu synkar one alla kontakter åt mig
<EAG> då har du väl en mer modern telefon antar jag
<larsemil> jag körde min nokia symbian
<larsemil> n85
<EAG> ok, undrar om det går med en 6680 då
<EAG> det gick ju ja... men den där funktionen kostar pengar eller?
<chees> hej
<chees> hur får man till gåg att kopigera filer till usr mappen i riit?
<andol> vulfgar: jomensedär, välkommen!
<vulfgar> andol:  tackar ;)
<andol> vulfgar: värmer upp lite irc-mässigt inför onsdag?
<vulfgar> andol: Yes! Lite ovant, men det ska nog gå
<chees> kan man få skriv möjlighet i root?
<Philip5> chees: hur menar du?
<lyckegard^> chees, ja
<lyckegard^> vet inte hur ofta jag svarar på den här typen av frågor...
<chees> jag vill kopiger aen fil till usr mapen i root
<chees> men går inte alls nu
<FranzStrudel> äåö
<FranzStrudel> ads
<ePax> 0_
<ePax> 0_o
<movinthex> Någon som känner sig upplagd för allmänt tekniskt och affärsinriktat IT-prat?
<movinthex> På nyheterna på TV idag snackade de om WikiLeaks och hur Bahnhof tydligen på något sätt hostar dem. Samtidigt filmade kameran en glasdörr på vilken det stod "Periquio AB" eller något liknande. Vafalls?
<robin_> movinthex: om jag inte minns fel var de tidigare hostade av PRQ, men de flyttade servrarna till Bahnhof i September
<robin_> gamla bilder dvs
<robin_> dock, jag som gissar som sagt.
<movinthex> För PRQ är blufföretag?
<robin_> nejdå
<robin_> PRQ är bara jävligt små
<robin_> PRQ hostade dock tidigare TPB
<movinthex> Alltså, den där Anakata eller vad han heter... han finns inte längre?
<robin_> ägs av de som driver TPB också
<movinthex> Eller bor någonstans låååångt borta?
<robin_> Gottfrid = Anakata
<robin_> tror han bor i asien
<movinthex> Varför bo där?
<movinthex> Och är han samma Anakata som är på IDG?
<movinthex> Jag visste inte ens att PRQ hade ett fysiskt kontor.
<robin_> de har kanske inte ett fysiskt kontor
<robin_> däremot en fysisk serverhall
<robin_> :D
<movinthex> I alla fall en dörr.
<movinthex> Vad behövs för att starta egen ISP för privat bruk? Alltså inte för att hosta andra, så "datahallen" kan vara ytterst sparsmakad. Kan man göra det via en redan etablerad, som typ Bahnhof?
<movinthex> Fast att man är helt fristående ändå utåt.
<amelia> movinthex: ISP och datorhall är inte riktigt samma ska. du kan ha en datorhall utan att vara egen ISP
<amelia> movinthex: och vice versa såklart.
<movinthex> Kör på "skåp någonstans", då.
<movinthex> Men det kan man väl inte ha utan vidare?
<amelia> ja
<amelia> co-localtion.. sen finns det operatörsägd co-location och operatörsoberoende co-location
<amelia> i en operatösägd hall kan du bara köpa internetkontakt via den operatör som äger hallen, medan i en operatörsoberoende hall kan du köpa av vem du vill.
<movinthex> Menade "skåp någonstans hemma".
<amelia> tja, det kan du väl ha.
<movinthex> Hur många operatörsoberende hallar finns i Sverige?
<movinthex> Låter märkligt att någon skulle driva en sådan.
<amelia> movinthex: finns en del. TeleCity har två i Sthlm, sen har Stokab en och så finns SHG i göteborg
<amelia> movinthex: de är ju inte lika vanliga som operatörsägda, men de finns och deras syfte är att operatörer ska kunna etablera sig där.
<movinthex> Hur många datorhallar finns egentligen intryckta i det här landet? Verkar vara mängder.
<amelia> movinthex: t.ex. TeleCity finns ju i större delen av europa. Stockholm, London, Amsterdam, Zürich.. bara några jag kommer på sådär.
<movinthex> Hrm...
<amelia> oj, ja, det finns massvis med serverhallar i sverige
<movinthex> LÃ¥ter bisarrt.
<movinthex> Inte är det väl fristående byggnader utan mest källarrum i olika existerande byggnader?
<movinthex> De enda jag vet om är integrerade.
<amelia> det är förvånansvärt få som ligger i källarplan, de är bara de små "fulhallarna"
<movinthex> Är det någon skillnad mellan planen?
<amelia> annars finns ju bergrum (komplett överskattat), fristående byggnade och serverhallar som ligger i direkt anslutning till kontor
<movinthex> Bara släppa ned en handgranatis i bergrum.
<amelia> man ska ju komma in först. :P
<movinthex> Ventil...
<movinthex> Med "datahall" menas ofta typ ett litet rum för företagets små servrar?
<amelia> njä, det är serverskrubb.
<movinthex> Ogillar skarpt tanken på att inte ha en server fysiskt åtkomstbar.
<movinthex> Hela idén med att ha saker remotärt (är det ett ord?) känns inte så attraktiv.
<amelia> med datorhall menar jag större datorhall ofta där flera kunder sitter..
<amelia> movinthex: fysisk åtkomst är inte så viktigt egentligen, inte med dagens tekniker som iLO, LOM, DRAC och liknande
<movinthex> Fast för säkerhet.
<movinthex> Vad som helst kan hända bortom ens trygga labbar.
<movinthex> Hemma kan man sätta hänglås på maskinen o.s.v.
<movinthex> Kanske t.o.m. gömma den rent fysiskt.
<movinthex> Fast jag hört att det finns servrar i datahallar som sitter i "burar".
<movinthex> Men allt sådant kostar väl skjortan såklart...
<amelia> köper man mer än 10U rackplats brukar man ju köpa ett låsbart skåp
<movinthex> Måste det vara "speciell" fiber för att man ska kunna driva egen ISP hemifrån?
<movinthex> Alltså sådan som går till "kontorsbyggnader"?
<movinthex> Eller skulle det gå med Stockholmshem?
<amelia> i en del hallar (speciellt för mindre kunder) är ju en "tekniker" från företaget som äger hallen med dig hela tiden... medans i stora, stora datorhallar kommer du och går som du vill, men måste ha nyckel till ditt skåp och övervakas av en vakt hela tiden samt att du måste föranmäla ditt besök.
<movinthex> Fan vad complicerat och dyrt allt ska vara.
<amelia> movinthex: du kan generellt sett inte driva en egen ISP om du har stadsnät utan måste köpa "riktig" fiber som går mellan dig och din transitleverantör (den som kopplar upp dig på internet)
<movinthex> Där jag bor får man välja mellan olika leverantörer och är inte låst vid en. Antar att det inte gör någon skillnad?
<amelia> nej, det gör ingen skillnad.
<movinthex> LÃ¥ter helt vansinnigt dyrt att dra extra kablar...
<movinthex> Om de ens tillåter...
<movinthex> FÃ¥r snacka mer imorgon... CBS 60 minutes nu...
<amelia> det är vansinnigt dyrt och det brukar inte tillåtas.
<movinthex> =(
<amelia> isåfall hade jag gjort det för längesedan.
<movinthex> Är du vansinnigt rik?
<amelia> nej
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-14
<Krawlezt_> Aja, anser att så länge den som använder datorn är nöjd så är allt som det ska :)
<mxed> det viktigaste är terminalen  och sen browsern heh
<itmannen> Krawlezt_,  Helt rätt
<itmannen> Gnome Shell funkar även i 12.04
<mxed> jag vill helst ha mitt skrivbord futuriskt och scifictionaktigt
<itmannen> Även om det nu är en pre pre alpha
<itmannen> mxed,  Huvva vad hemskt
<mxed> lol
<Maxjiiiiiizy> mxd haha futuristiskt och scifi
<mxed> det ger drömmar om framtiden och mål som
<Maxjiiiiiizy> det kommer se ut som nostalgiskt och gammeldags när den tiden du efterapat träder in
<mxed> är fantasifulla men verkliga o uppnåbara
<itmannen> Iom att jag kör mycket GPU-folding så vill jag inte ha effekter som drar onödig kraft från mitt grafikkort
<Maxjiiiiiizy> den var föresten 3 år sdan
<Maxjiiiiiizy> varför folding
<mxed> graffet tar inte så mycket cpu
<mxed> inte med compiz påslaget
<itmannen> Läs. Jag skrev inte CPU utamn GPU. Så kraften tas direkt från kortet
<mxed> men den tar inte mö gpu heler tycker jag, kör kompiz på en asgammal eee och allt funkar bra
<itmannen> Maxjiiiiiizy,  Varför inte ? :)
<Maxjiiiiiizy> fast en vettig gpu borde klara driva några hundra skrivbord samtidigt
<itmannen> mxed,  Visst men ju mer det blir över till folding desto bättre prestanda är det
<mxed> antagligen om inte resurser används parallelt eller så
<itmannen> Maxjiiiiiizy,  Vem skulle vilja ha det
<Maxjiiiiiizy> min gpu är bara min. mohahahaha
<itmannen> Maxjiiiiiizy,  Snåljåp
<Maxjiiiiiizy> sant. men kör renderfarm.fi också
<Maxjiiiiiizy> så kommer både.gpy och cpu till nytta
<itmannen> Jag vill göra en insats för gemenskapen i vårt foldingkonto
<mxed> itmannen, men plain xfce med elller utan compiz känns precis lika prestandamässigt
<Maxjiiiiiizy> itmanne . vad har du för gpu då
<itmannen> mxed,  Ok. xfce vet jag knapp vad det är. En fönsterhanterare ?
<mxed> a
<itmannen> Maxjiiiiiizy,  2 GB
<Maxjiiiiiizy> amd?
<itmannen> max Nividia
<Maxjiiiiiizy> ok 550?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> sli?
<itmannen> Maxjiiiiiizy,  GeForce 210/PCI/SSE2  Silent
<Maxjiiiiiizy> ok. ingen fläkt på det kortet?
<itmannen> mxed,  Nope. Tyst som graven. Bara stora kylflänsar
<mxed> eeepc har intel 915 med 8a meg ram och internt 1gb  och det funkar :))
<Maxjiiiiiizy> mina netbooks md
<realubot> http://www.unixmen.com/software/1972-linuxmint-12-lisa-first-look-screenshots-tour
<mxed> max 8a GB ska det va,
<Maxjiiiiiizy> dom e awsome att.surfa med
<Maxjiiiiiizy> jag har 16 på min stationära
<Maxjiiiiiizy> gb ram
<Maxjiiiiiizy> 1 gb på netbook
<realubot> Maxjiiiiiizy: Använder du mer än hälften av ditt RAM då?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> tror jag kommit upp i max 20%
<salmiak> itmannen: jupps. xfce är fönsterhanteraren i xubuntu om jag inte missminner mig,
<Maxjiiiiiizy> i win 7
<itmannen> Maxjiiiiiizy,  Svär inte här tack
<salmiak> :-D
<Maxjiiiiiizy> xp 7 98 2000 me dos3.1
<itmannen> Men nu gott folk är det sovplatsen som gäller. Ha de gott i cyber
<salmiak> Maxjiiiiiizy:  fast dos5.0 är väl bästa ms-dos versionen väl?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> lägg märke till att jag inte sa den värsta svordommeb
<Maxjiiiiiizy> sov gött itmannen
<itmannen> Maxjiiiiiizy,  Vart har du 3,1 då ?
<itmannen> Tackar
<Maxjiiiiiizy> win 3.1
<realubot> Maxjiiiiiizy: Jag tänkte mer när du renderar? När du pressar datorn?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> samma då
<itmannen> >> Gone
<Maxjiiiiiizy> får nog baka litte highres för att komma högre
<salmiak> fast visst är det väl wi***ws for workgroups 3.11 som du har väl?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> samt ladda lite hd video på tuben
<realubot> Maxjiiiiiizy: Du har alltså inte användning för mer än 4-5GB då i praktiken.
<Maxjiiiiiizy> och spela rage samtidigt
<Maxjiiiiiizy> typ nej
<realubot> Intressant.
<Maxjiiiiiizy> fast ja kommer säker använda 6-10 ibland
<realubot> För det är väl framförallt vid videoredigering, rendering o.s.v. som mycket RAM på en persondator är maningsfullt.
<realubot> Man undrar ju varför Dell har stoppat i så mycket RAM. Är det bara för att specsen ska se bra ut?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> och vid tungt surfande med 200 flikar
<realubot> Maxjiiiiiizy: 6-10GB? Till vad? När du renderar?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> när jag bakar simulationer i blendr går.det åt en del yror jag
<realubot> Jag snittar ca 1GB i användning, typ.
<realubot> När jag kör vbox så stige rju förbrukningen till några GB.
<realubot> Maxjiiiiiizy: Ok.
<Maxjiiiiiizy> men typ de nya spelen vill ju ha minst 4gb
<realubot> Det är kanske på gränsen till overkill med 16GB RAM då.
<realubot> Jaha. Jag spelar ju inte så jag vet inte.
<Maxjiiiiiizy> skadar inte
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Sant.
<realubot> Om man bortser från priset så skadar det inte.
<Maxjiiiiiizy> vill inte hamna i out of ram träsket igen
<realubot> Mhm.
<Maxjiiiiiizy> min netbook dog.en gång pga.det
<realubot> Mm. Netbooks ligger på gränsen.
<Maxjiiiiiizy> ska nog köra in 2gb ram i dem och nya diskar
<Maxjiiiiiizy> 60gb ssd
<Maxjiiiiiizy> sova nu
<Maxjiiiiiizy> pyss på er allah
<salmiak> realubot: ja anledningen att de stoppar in mycket ram är väl för att det är billigt. hårddisk har helt plötsligt blivit mycket dyrt istället nu...
<salmiak> Maxjiiiiiizy:  mm.. nattinatti.. jag ska väl sova oxå kanske
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Vad används Vivox SDK till?
<Umeaboy> Tror att det är något som finns i Ubuntu.
<Umeaboy> Det finns inte i Mageia iaf.
<gusnan> Umeaboy, En googling säger att det är nån röst-grej till Playstation 3 - är det det som du tänker på?
<Umeaboy> gusnan: Nej, det är relaterat till Imprudence.
<Umeaboy> Det medföljer en so-fil i dess källkodspaket som ÄR kompatibelt med Ubuntu.
<Umeaboy> http://imprudence.googlecode.com/files/imprudence_1.4.0_beta2_64bit_repacked.tar.gz
<Umeaboy> Har försökt att skapa en spec-fil, men det går inte.
<Umeaboy> gusnan: Kan DU skapa en spec-fil?
<Umeaboy> Det där är ett installer-paket. Det står här: http://wiki.kokuaviewer.org/wiki/Downloads#Installer%20Packages
<Umeaboy> Har försökt skapa en spec-fil med den andra beta-versionen som har en source-fil, men det gick inte heller.
<Umeaboy> Jag gör som jag ALLTID gör.
<Umeaboy> rpmbuild -ta eller -tb imprudence_1.4.0_beta2_64bit_repacked.tar.gz
<Umeaboy> Det BORDE fungera.
<Umeaboy> Tänkte se om man kan få någon att bygga i Ubuntu så att jag lättare kan portera till Mageia.
<Umeaboy> Det blir lättare om det finns en spec-fil.
<Umeaboy> DÃ¥ kan man editera den.
<realubot> God morgon.
<DrGrov> God morgon allihopa!
<DrGrov> Hur kan jag byta GDM till KDM i 10.4? Tänkte då jag en gång ändå kör KDE istället för GNOME.
<realubot> DrGrov: sudo apt-get install kdm
<realubot> DrGrov: sudp dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<realubot> *sudo
<DrGrov> realubot: Ah, ok. Jag skall kolla ifall jag redan fick med kdm då jag installerade in Kubuntu-full.
<realubot> eller om det är: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<realubot> DrGrov: apt-cache policy kdm
<realubot> Så ser du om det står att den är installerad.
<DrGrov> Jo, kollade via Synaptic. Kdm är installerat färdigt. Alltså sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm då bara
<realubot> Ja, jag tror det. Testa.
<DrGrov> Ok
<realubot> Du får ju byta till kdm så klart i rutan som kommer upp. Och så får du med Tab-tangenten välja Ok och trycka Enter. :)
<realubot> Logga ut och in igen för att se att du har bytt Display Manager.
<DrGrov> Jo, det var riktigt. Detta blir nog bättre, tänkte då jag en gång kör KDE färdigt.
<realubot> Ok. Ok.
<DrGrov> Men får se, hamnar att vänta en stund först. Installerar in updates som bäst.
<DrGrov> Men hur var det man ändrade utseende på KDM i KDE? Någonstans i System Settings men var? :D
<DrGrov> Ah, hittade det. Eller, hmm... Inte riktigt 100% det här. Gamla KDE 3.5.x var bättre... :(
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag vet inte. Jag anänder inte KDE.
<DrGrov> realubot: Du är en XFCE användare kanske? Möjligen Fluxbox eller Openbox? :)
<DrGrov> LXDE kanske?
<realubot> Nope. Jag använder Gnome 3 och Unity i 11.04.
<realubot> Jag har testat Openbox och XFCE/LXDE men är inte så imponerad.
<DrGrov> Ok. Är Gnome 3 bättre då än Gnome 2.x ?
<DrGrov> Jag skulle gärna använda gamla hederliga Fluxbox men har alldeles för mycket prestanda för att gå ner mig så mycket... :(
<realubot> Jag tycker inte det är så stor skillnad och när det kommer till RAM-minnersanvändning så skiljer det så lite att det är meningslöst att byta Skrivbordsmiljö.
<realubot> DrGrov: Gnome 3 skiljer sig väldigt mycket från Gnome 2. Det går ju knappt att jämföra.
<DrGrov> realubot: För det bättre eller för det sämre i favör för vilket?
<realubot> DrGrov: Tja. Det är ju en smaksak. Nu när jag har använt Gnome 3 och Unity ett tag så tycker jag det är bättre än Gnome 2 men egentligen bryr jag mig inte så mycket.
<realubot> Jag hade gärna sluppit allt annat än programmet jag jobbar med på Skrivbordet. Panaler e.t.c.
<realubot> Problemet med Unity är att Ubuntus nya Launcher inte går att få bort. Det gör väl inte så mycket men det är inget jag behöver eller har användning för.
<realubot> Jag vill ha ett så rent och avskalat Skrivbord som möjligt utseendemässigt.
<realubot> Jag hoppas dom inför funktionen att dölja Launchern permanent för som det är nu så medför autohide-alternativet att Launchern studsar fram och tillbakak som en jojo i vänsterkanten. :(
<realubot> Ett alt. är att dom gör så att det går att minska ner storleken på Launchern till mindre än 32 px som är det minsta som det går att göra ikonerna nu.
<realubot> DrGrov: Launchern är den du ser längst till vänster på den här bilden: http://static.arstechnica.com/unity-multi-selector.png
<realubot> Det är ju "det nya" med Ubuntus variant av Gnome 3: Unity.
<DrGrov> Ok, du är likadan som jag i så fall. Rent och cleant Skrivbord utan lullull. Jag har dock i KDE Plasma Widgets som separat "bakom" skrivbordet som har en RSS läsare, några fina bilder osv. Men annars helt rent skrivbord. Inga ikoner osv.
<realubot> Aha.
<DrGrov> Jo, alltså den menyn är launchern som har alla ikoner efter sig neråt?
<DrGrov> Dock vet jag inte ens varför jag lagade Plasma Widgets som separat då jag knappt ändå är "inne" där på andra sidan för att kolla. Dock läsa Garfield är skoj då man väntar :)
<realubot> Vad är KDE Plasma? Är det dom där widgetarna som man ser på screenshots?
<realubot> Det genomskinliga som ligger på Skrivbordet?
<realubot> Som gDesklets?
<DrGrov> Jo, det är Plasma Widgets.
<DrGrov> Men den går att göra separat från Desktop, som en slags bakgrund där det finns bara widgets. Så i princip stör dom inte en medan man arbetar eller så. Annars tycker jag att jag har för lite utrymme ifall widgets är över hela skrivbordet.
<DrGrov> Jag kommer strax tillbaka, skall prova logga ut och in för att se om det fungerade att få in KDM.
<realubot> Ja. Så du döljer widgets med en tangentbordskombination då, typ?
<DrGrov> Nej, behöver inte dölja dom separat.
<realubot> Ok.
<DrGrov> Bara att föra ner musen i högra nedre hörnet så kommer widgets settet up. Sedan trycka Esc, för musen tillbaka i nedre högra hörnet eller trycka på X så är man tillbaka.
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Det låter ju bra.
<DrGrov> Ganska klurigt att få som man vill, tog mig rätt länge att klura ut i vilken ordning jag vill ha allting men det gick ovanligt lätt sedan :)
<DrGrov> Jag återkommer strax,
<DrGrov> Brb
<spacebug-> nu har jag hittat en lösning på mitt problem och jag har kommenterat min bug report ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad var det för problem?
<Haffe> Hallå alla glada.
<phnom> Morrn
<alnit> jaha.. och bi andra da? :(
<alnit> vi
<alnit> haffe, från swec?
<realubot> Hur får man videolan att skicka en video till en extern skärm?
<realubot> vlc file --fullscreen ...
<realubot> Mer?
<phnom> --qt-fullscreen-screennumber kanske? Kolla vlc -H
<realubot> phnom: Jag har redan läst vlc --help och jag hittar ingenting om display number där.
<phnom> realubot: inte --help, -H
<phnom> Det är inte samma sak
<realubot> Jag såg det nu.
<realubot> Varför finns det två?
<realubot> Aha. --full-help
<phnom> Det finns tre, --advanced också :P
<phnom> Fyra med man ;)
<realubot> --x11-display <number> kanske.
<realubot> --x11-display <string>     X11 display X11 hardware display to use. By default VLC will use the value of the DISPLAY environment variable.
<realubot> Det låter bra.
<phnom> Mm
<realubot> Eller kanske t.o.m.: --xvideo-display
<realubot> "It requires an xvideo compliant graphic card (it is the case for nearly all modern cards). It uses hardware acceleration for YUV transformation and rescaling."
<DrGrov> realubot: Det blev problematiskt med KDM och fontstorleken. Ordnade det genom att skapa ett eget KDM tema med bakgrundsbild och ändrade själv fontstorleken.
<realubot> DrGrov: Jaha. Ok.
<amelia> godmorgon!
<Coffe> morrn
<HakanS> God morgon amelia.
<HakanS> amelia: Sovit gott?
<amelia> HakanS: njä, blev inte så mycket sömn inatt. själv då?
<Zelest> Heh, på snudden till "ta bort maskin" när jag upptäckte backports :D
<HakanS> amelia: Jag har sovit som en stock. Men som skönast när väckarklockan ringde.
<amelia> HakanS: det gör man väl alltid? sover som skönast när klockan ringer that is
 * itmannen Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från einand
<itmannen> Funderar på om jag ska testa nya Mint 12 i min laptop
<einand> du kan ju testa på att inte slöa min tid med att higlighta mig varje gång du joinar
<itmannen> Jag har inte gjort det. Skyll dig sjäv. det blir med automatik när du skickar dina CTCP och jag återger detta
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> Vad är det jag läser? Har dyndns slutat med gratis dynamiska ip?
<realubot> Jag skaffade precis ett konto där och så läser jag expires in 30 days under free-alternativet.
<realubot> Är det så? :S
<Kimmen> man måste väl in och uppdatera då och då antar jag
<Kimmen> som med no-ip
<realubot> Free User Expires in 30 Days
<whomee> godmorgon
<realubot> Kimmen: Då och då? typ en gång i månaden?
<realubot> Det är lite väl ofta. :(
<Kimmen> är så på no-ip
<HakanS> realubot: Det står ju på http://dyn.com/dns/ att Standard kostar $30/år
<Kimmen> verkar ju som att de inte har gratis mer än 30 dagar, du kan ju testa no-ip annars realubot
<Kimmen> finns t.o.m paket med i ubuntu för det: noip2
<Coffe> som vanligt så går saker sönder när man försöker leka :P
<realubot> HakanS: Standard ja. Det finns ju billigare också.
<realubot> VIP User kostar 20 dollar/Ã¥r.
<realubot> Kimmen: Ja. Jag tänker inte använda Dyn om man bara har gratis redirection i 30 dagar.
<realubot> Förr fick man ju 3-5 domäner gratis. Vart är världen på väg egentligen?
<realubot> Kimmen: Måste man logga in 1 gång/månad på no-ip? Och vad räknas som login? Räcker det att en Ubuntu uppdaterar ip:t eller måste man logga in manuellt?
<phnom> realubot: Man får ju behålla ett domännamn när trialen går ut
<realubot> phnom: Var läser du det?
<itmannen> Mint 12 ville inte alls låta sig installeras
<itmannen> Men jag ids inte forska mer
<einand> wow första snödagen
<phnom> realubot: http://dyn.com/dns/dyndns-pro-free-trial/ -> "You may keep one hostname free of charge for trying Pro."
<phnom> Jag har iaf ett där utan att betala, men det kan vara för att jag har haft det rätt länge.
<phnom> aja, reboot...
<realubot> "DynDNS Pro users don't have to worry about account expiration after 30 days of inactivity, a great reason for free users to upgrade. "
<realubot> Där står ju 30 dagars inaktivitet.
<phnom> realubot: Man säger ju åt routern att uppdatera var 15 dag, problem solved.
<realubot> phnom: Om det räcker ja.
<realubot> Så det inte krävs inloggning på sajten eller något.
<phnom> realubot: Det räcker för mig iaf (:
<realubot> Jag skiter i Dyn. Det är för skumt. Det var mycket bättre förr.
<phnom> Allt var bättre förr, ju förr desto bättre.
<larsemil> hmm min ubuntu startar inte efter reboot.
<Kimmen> realubot: jo man måste logga in var 30:e dag eller nåt sånt på no-ip
<Kimmen> brukar få ett mail som påminner
<Kimmen> man måste logga in på websidan och uppdatera hosten, men det går säkert fixa med nå shell script och curl
<realubot> Kimmen: "Please note: Your No-IP Free host names must be updated every 60 days to keep your account active. For an account with no expiration, add more than 5 free names and many other benefits consider No-IP Enhanced or to use your own domain consider No-IP Plus"
<larsemil> någon som varit med om att grub bara startar om datorn?
<larsemil> försöker boota från en mdadm lvm /boot
<Kimmen> realubot: en gång varannan månad alltså
<realubot> Kimmen: Mm. Men det verkar ju räcka med att man uppdaterar ip:t?
<Kimmen> realubot: man gör så att man loggar in på sidan, går in på någon host man har och sparar den
<Kimmen> räcker inte med att uppdatera ip från klienten, det görs varje halvtimme
<Kimmen> iaf enligt standardinställningar
<realubot> Kimmen: Mm.
<realubot> Kimmen: Jag tänkte att dom bara inaktiverar konton som är inaktiva, typ där klienten inte har uppdaterat på 60 dagar. Är du säker på att man måste gå in och spara manuellt så?
<Kimmen> japp, har kört i ett halvår
<realubot> Kimmen: Jo, men har du blivit avstängd då du inte har sparat manuellt då?
<realubot> Jag menar, det kanske räcker att klienten är aktiv?
<Barre> larsemil: förstår jag dig rätt att du har /boot som en logisk volym (lv i en LVM) och att den pv (physical volume i LVM) är en md (raid:ad volym) med mdadm?
<phnom> Kasst, borde ju räcka med att man skickar ett "nytt" ip till dem
<phnom> Det gör det på dyndns iaf.
<Kimmen> realubot: har sparat manuellt, står nåt om att hosten blir inaktiverad annars
<realubot> Kimmen: Ok.
<Barre> larsemil: och att du har GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES=lvm i grub.cgf?
<larsemil> Barre: ja
<larsemil> Barre: grub-mkconfig + grub-install löste problemet
<larsemil> andol due
<kodein> larsemil: grattis på namnsdagen
<larsemil> kodein: man tackar man tackar
<andol> larsemil: yes?
<larsemil> andol: vi får native ipv6 i veckan nu!
<andol> larsemil: Härligt!
<andol> Börjar alltså bli dags att beställa en Dalnix-VPS snart då :)
<larsemil> maybe baby!
 * andol förutsätter att larsemil släpper allt annat för att bums bli expert på IPv6 :P
<larsemil> hmm. undrar om min switch klarar det..
<larsemil> bamsefar: gör den det?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> vad är.fördelarna med ipv6?
<larsemil> andol: jag ska ärligt erkänna att jag vet INTET om ipv6
<einand> larsemil: största fördelen med IPv6 är att den inte kommer ta slut i första taget
<Maxjiiiiiizy> einand. fast det påverkar.ju inte.mig
<einand> Maxjiiiiiizy: klart det gör när du inte kan surfa på internet längre pga ip adresserna är slut
 * andol pekar larsemil på http://www.youtube.com/playlist?p=PLC88D737F91444E9B
<Barre> larsemil: ok
<larsemil> andol: haha jag lägger genast de närmaste två dagarna på att titta på det där!
<andol> larsemil: Gott!
<andol> larsemil: Fast helt seriöst så är det rätt god kvalité på de där presentationerna, så vid tillfälle skadar det verkligen inte att titta igenom några av dem.
<realubot> Ok. Skippa struntpratet. IPv6 innebär flera kombinationer, d.v.s. fler IP-adresser. MEN vad finns det mer för fördelar med IPv6? Finns det några ö.h.t.?
<larsemil> andol: jag såg det
<einand> realubot: p2p och m2m kommer fungera bättre eftersom man slipper nat
<realubot> m2m?
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine-to-Machine
<realubot> Aha.
<whomee> någon som har tips på enkelt sätt att kryptera enstaka filer?
<andol> whomee: gpg --symmetric
<Barre> whomee: gpg (?)
<andol> (SÃ¥tillvida du inte redan har en nyckel att kryptera mot.)
<whomee> för att sedan använda den filen då då? det jag vill göra är att kryptera en tar'ad fil så obehöriga icke kan nyttja informationen helt enkelt
<whomee> så gpg --symmetric fil.tar ?
<andol> whomee: japp
<whomee> andol: nice nice tackar, ska prova!
<andol> whomee: Skadar iofs inte att även baka in en signatur, och på så vis även kunna få bekräftat att filen är i oförändrat skick
<andol> gpg --symmetric --sign fil.tar
<whomee> ah ok, tur jag inte hann exekvera den innan då :)
<einand> fy.... vad ont i benet jag har har
<realubot> einand: Vad är det med ditt ben nu då?
<einand> realubot: Vet inte, skada från att jag blev överkörd. Skall få telefonsamtal med vårdventralen runt halv fyra
<Barre> andol: i kort beskrivning, hur var FSCONS och vilken var den bästa dragningen då var på?
<andol> Barre: Tja, tror dessa tre hamnade på topp:
<andol> http://my.fscons.org/schedule/session/28/
<andol> http://my.fscons.org/schedule/session/74/
<andol> http://my.fscons.org/schedule/session/37/
<Barre> andol: tack
<einand> jag tycker det är tråkigt att jag inte kunde gå på fscons
<andol> Barre: I övrigt så var FSCONS samma härligt avslappnade tillställning som tidigare år. Gillar framförallt blandningen utav ämnen.
<realubot> Var det många brudar på FSCONS?
<Barre> andol: nästa års tillsällning ligger på listan "saker jag måste göra" (precis som detta ärs evenemang gjorde men prioriterades bort) :(
<andol> Barre: LÃ¥ter bra.
<madbear> Barre: mindre nice mad andra ord?
<madbear> med
<Barre> madbear: problemet är att "la fimilja" ligger på -20 och "hoggar" systemet vid behov :/
<andol> Barre: Tror inte att du kan locka med dem på FSCONS då?
<Barre> andol: man skall aldrig säga aldrig, men jag tror sannorlikheten till det är mindre än att det skulle regna flodhästar imorgon
<Barre> andol: men locka med en SPA-helg i gbg kabnske...... (och jag smyger iväg)...
<andol> sneaky
<Barre> that's how I got her to move in with me, by being sneaky
<andol> Barre: Flyttade hennes säng medan hon sov? :)
<Barre> hahah... typ
<whomee> fasen vad trevlig jag är nu, ska låta en konsult få min maskin under dom veckorna han är här .. då kommer jag stå utan linuxmaskin ..
<whomee> finns inte mycket trevligare personer än mig tror ja ginte
<amelia> Barre!!
<amelia> Barre: hur mår en av mina favoritkonkurrenter idag då? :)
<antii> amelia: :o
<Barre> amelia: :)
<antii> Barre: gåre ra med bitl...... ;}
<Barre> amelia: det är bara bra här i den japaska soluppgången, hur är det i det stora blå då?
<amelia> Barre: jodå, det är bara bra här. :)
<amelia> snart dags att gå för dagen..
<Barre> åh... skönt, själv har jag 3 timmar möte framför mig :-/
<amelia> oh fy.
<amelia> men du är ju typ såndär slipsnörd så du får skylla dig själv.
<amelia> jag ska på körlektion. :P
<andol> Barre: Bestraffning för något dumt du gjort?
<Barre> amelia: slipsnörd... :(
<amelia> Barre: du kan trösta dig med att det inte är det värsta jag sagt.
<Barre> andol: jag skall börja jobba med en nykund, nu skall "suga ur" all information om kunden från mina medarbetera..
<amelia> Barre: förra veckan klargjorde jag för eric att när han flyttade till sthlm räddade jag inte bara honom från gbg utan även ett jobb som timavlönad sladdvikarie.
<amelia> Barre: du skulle sett hans min, den var epic.
<antii> amelia: ska du ta traktorkort?
<antii> ;)
<Barre> amelia: hahaha
<amelia> antii: japp
<einand> jag är lite irriterad på att 112 och 11414 kostar 1kr/min från min mobil, men gratis ifrån en telefon kiosk
<Kimmen> einand: slit ut simkortet innan du ringer
<einand> Kimmen: ja, det skall jag göra nästa gång
<einand> nästa gång jag ligger under en bil när jag blivit överkörd så skall jag slita ut simkortet och sedan ringa
<phnom> Kimmen: Kul om man har en smart mobil som tar någon minut på sig att boota igen också :P
<Barre> om jag skulle ligga under en bil och blivit överkörd skulle jag kunna tänka mig att betala 100:-/min för att kunna ringa efter hjälp, but that me...
<Kimmen> om jag ligger överkörd under en bil så är det nog inte jag som ringer 112
<Kimmen> och är det det läget att man ska måste ringa 112 så spelar nog inte kostnaden någon roll nej
<einand> nä, men snopet om man har kontantkort och inte får ringa, eller när pengarna tar slut
<einand> fast man hinner väl ändå dö innan dom svarar, är ju 15min telefonkö
<Kimmen> tror det går igenom ändå
<Barre> einand: sen får du lägga på det faktum att när du väl kommit fram så skickar de inte hjälp, du får helt enkelt långsamt dö med sprucken mjälte helt själv...
<einand> Barre: nädå både polis och ambulans var faktiskt här
<einand> tog några minuter
<kes0> Kostar de ens o ringa 112?
<kes0> GÃ¥r ju o ringa utan sim kort
<einand> kes0: japp, står specifierat på min räkning. Därför jag gnäller
<einand> sedan polisförhöret som varade strax över en timme får jag betala 120kr för
<kes0> einand, Märkligt
<kes0> einand, Så om man inte har pengar så kommer man inte fram ?
<einand> ja, det är det som jag oroa mig mest för
<Kimmen> einand: enligt 112 sidan ska det inte gå att se på teleräkningen att man ringt 112
<Kimmen> sos alarms hemsida dvs
<einand> nej, står <blank> tid summa
<einand> men tiden stämmer med när jag ringde 112
<einand> precis likadant som när man ringer alla hemliga nummer
<kes0> einand, De är ju sjukt isf
<HakanS> Det kan vara intressant att diskutera kostnaden för att ringa 112. Men kanske inte i denna kanal.
<kes0> einand, Om de inte går o ringa altså
<Kimmen> ska vara gratis att ringa 112 men det kan ju bero på operatör
<HakanS> Topic: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet.
<einand> Kimmen: jag har telia
<phnom> HakanS: Telefonsamtal går såvitt jag vet över ett nätverk.
<einand> och fakturan genereas på datorer
<Kimmen> säkert på ett *nix operatib
<Kimmen> operativ*
<HakanS> einand, Kimmen kes0: Det kan vara intressant att diskutera kostnaden för att ringa 112. Men inte i denna kanal.
<einand> gå och dra en gammal ost eller nått över dig.
<phnom> \o/
<einand> det korkande tjötande får duktigt folk att lämna kanalen, än vad vårat semi-offtopic någonsin gör
<phnom> Nu kanske t.ex. inte alnit får någon hjälp, han behöver så mycket hjälp att han är inloggad två gånger men vågar inte säga något för allt tjötande.
<phnom> s/inloggad/joinad/
<arcsky> andrar man /etc/networks/interfaces hur aktiverar man den sen?
<einand> ./etc/init.d/network restart
<Kimmen> eller /etc/init.d/networking restart
<phnom> eller sudo service networking restart
<kes0> Eller sudo shutdown -h -r now
<kes0> :P
<phnom> Eller så ddar du ut hela disken med den ändrade filen till en ny dator och bootar den istället.
<phnom> Och vaskar din gamla
<alnit> hello boys!.. ingen som sitter på bra tips om program för att reglera grafikkortfläkten
<alnit> den gör man vansinnig nämligen :(
 * phnom ger alnit en penna
<phnom> Stoppa in den i fläkten
<phnom> Eller dra ur sladden ;)
<alnit> fast de blir itne så bra i längden :/
<HakanS> alnit: Vad har du för grafikkort?
<Kimmen> alnit: om du har nvidia grafikkort så finns det nvclock
<Coffe> tidigare så har min dator när jag startat den. startat bägge mina skärmar.  men nu så startar inte den ena. utan jag måste in i nvidia-config varje gång.. någon som har något tips ?
<phnom> Coffe: GÃ¥ in i nvidias verktyg och spara xorg.conf.
<Dynamit> Var det jag tänkte skriva
<Dynamit> ;)
<Coffe> behövde inte de förr.. för då hittaded gnome 2 skärmar.. anv nvidia tool.. så slår den ihop dom till 1
<alnit> argh så drog hakan
<alnit> jah gar ett ati, installerade atis egna drivisar men inte ens där fanns de nån kontroller för och ställa fläkthastigheten
<phnom> alnit: Vilket kort?
<alnit> radeon hd 38xx
<alnit> kommer faktiskt inte exakt ihåg vile de är
<alnit> får öppna lådan isf
<alnit> måste bara ha nått program o vrida ner hastigheten, måste stänga sovrumsdörren nu när ja ska sova på nätterna :(
<phnom> alnit: Provat http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9366671&postcount=5 ?
<alnit> kommandot hittades inte :/
<alnit> måste nog ha atis drivisar installerade då va?
<alnit> och den tabben gör jag inte om
<phnom> alnit: Ja, det måste du nog
<alnit> jo de måste man googla ja fram
<alnit> gah
<johanbr> alnit, se http://www.techytalk.info/ubuntu-open-source-ati-radeon-driver-power-usage-tweaks/ för hur du gör med den öppna drivrutinen
<alnit> okay, ska kika där, tack
<alnit> tack men jag är inte så duktig så jag fattar dedär, däörför jag vill ha ett grafiskt
<alnit> så man ser allt istället
<alnit> :/
<alnit> <- newb
<einand> Battlefield 3, Ett spel som huvudsakligen går ut på att döda andra människor får nu massiv kritik från PETA. För att man kan döda råttor.
<einand> (Vissa männidkor har sina prioriteringar)
<alnit> haha
<arcsky> http://pastebin.com/6hTXccf1
<arcsky> eth1 och eth2 tappar sina adresser
<johanbr> arcsky, efter hur länge?
<johanbr> kanske network-manager som bråkar?
<arcsky> johanbr: kan du virtualbox?
<johanbr> nja...
<arcsky> om jag vill brygga interfacet eth1
<Philip5> johanbr: någon som önskat dig välkommen idag?
<arcsky> ska jag satt ip't pa den virtualla eller vanliga ?
<johanbr> Philip5, tror inte det :)
<Philip5> :O
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<johanbr> arcsky, har aldrig gjort det, men rimligtvis ska väl båda ha en adress?
<itmannen> Godmorgon i stugan. Finns det någon här som känner till kommandot för att kopiera en CD via terminalen
<kodein> dd
<itmannen> Det var inte mycket till kommando. inga parametrar ?
<kodein> man dd
<johanbr> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=blah.iso borde funka
<itmannen> johanbr,  Ok. tackar
<coobra> :D
<itmannen> Ja det funkade bra det :)
<andol> Alternativt så använder man readom (slät med wodim), så får man felkontroll och annat med på köpet.
<kodein> sånt featurecreep
<andol> Smidigare att kontinuerligt se till så att läsning blir rätt, kontra tvingas göra det manuellt efteråt?
<komponisto> Tjo!
<kodein> hej hej hemskt mycket hej
<komponisto> Nu vet jag inte om jag hamnade på rätt ställe, men är det någon som skulle kunna ge mig pyttelite hjälp? :)
<kodein> det beror som vanligt på vad du behöver hjälp med.
<komponisto> Najs
<kodein> om du börjar med att säga själva frågan (dvs komma till saken)
<kodein> (det enda som händer av att fråga om att fråga är att du slösar din och vår tid)
<komponisto> Nå, det är så att jag tryckt in NN i min macbook, och allt funkar väl ungefär som de flesta verkar ha upptäckt (nätverkskortet trixade), men jag får inte ljudkortet att göra ngt alls
<komponisto> Det är helt enkelt helt tyst
<komponisto> Har prövat att googla, men det verkar inte som något av andras problem passar in på mitt
<johanbr> komponisto, vad säger "cat /proc/asound/cards" ?
<komponisto>  0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
<komponisto>                       HDA Intel PCH at 0xa0900000 irq 52
<johanbr> ser ju normalt ut... och om du kör "speaker-test -t wav", vad händer?
<komponisto> Den printar massa, men inget hörs
<johanbr> kör "alsamixer" i en terminal och skruva upp nivåerna med piltangenterna, kör speaker-test igen sen
<komponisto> Inget verkar ske, allting var redan på max
<kodein> provat M i alsamixer, ifall kanalerna är mutade?
<komponisto> Ser inte ut så
<Zelest> Hur gör jag en permanent ändring i /etc/resolv.conf ? (dvs, som inte skrivs över nästa gång min lease förnyas)
<kodein> du sätter upp en egen dns-server och kör mot den
<kodein> ;)
 * Zelest provar Google istället.
<christoffer> Zelest: den skrivs över av network-manager i gnome eller unity som jag antar att du använder
<christoffer> inte vid dns-lease
<christoffer> när jag ändrar via network-manager brukar det sitta kvar ett bra tag
<Zelest> christoffer, kör 10.04 lts.. (server) :P
<Zelest> tror detta är något helt annat, utanför ubuntu dock, då det är en virtuel maskin..
<christoffer> ok
<Zelest> har inte ens DHCP och den skrivs över vid reboot.. ipt på dns servern finns inte angivet någon annanstans under /etc .. så misstänker att det är virtualiseringsmiljön som kopierar någon default resolv.conf innan maskinen startar.
<christoffer> då antog jag fel
<Zelest> udda som tusan :/
<larsemil> Zelest: noob
<Zelest> larsemil, i no! :(
<Zelest> itz liek no work :(
<larsemil> kör du ubuntu?
<Zelest> tyst, jag skäms :(
<Zelest> då glesys saknar arch för sina vpser och jag vill köra samma både hos glesys och citycloud, så har jag inte mycket val :P
<larsemil> Zelest: du kan sätta immutable bit på resolv.conf
<larsemil> då kan inga ändringar göras i den
<larsemil> sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<Zelest> Mjo, men känns rätt fult ;)
<larsemil> vilket os körde du sa du?
<Zelest> Haha
<jesper85m> tjabba
<kodein> hallå-p
<andol> Zelest: Om du är säker på att inte dhcp är inblandat så låter det som något du bäst tar med support@serverhotel
<Zelest> Mjo
<Zelest> Tror det är en liten failsafe lösning från deras sida..
<Zelest> "Amaghad, mitt nät funkar inte!!" .. "boota om din vps"
<larsemil> Zelest: hos mig får du "riktiga" vpser!
<Zelest> pris? ;)
<delhage> vad är en riktig vps? kvm?
<jesper85m> nån som vet om Mint har fixat sitt problem med att klockan försvinner efter ett tag?
<itmannen> Jag gilla win-användare. Det gör att jag kan tjäna några kronor extra och åka och hjälpa dom vid allt tok som blir :)
<larsemil> Zelest: det beror lite på vad du behöver för "hårdvara"
<Zelest> 5-10gb disk, ipv4/ipv6, 1gb i minne.. 1-2 cores (beroende på cpu så klart)
<larsemil> Zelest: återkommer!
<larsemil> Zelest: har inte fått ipv6 ännu. Men kommer i veckan antagligen
<Zelest> Ah, ingen jättestress med ipv6 än iof.
<Zelest> Vart står maskinerna förresten?
<larsemil> i daaaalarna
<Zelest> :D
<Zelest> då har jag en i stockholm, blekinge, falkenberg och dalarna då.. :P
<kodein> bjurs?
<larsemil> kodein: såklart!
<kodein> dalarnas schweiz
<Zelest> och alla noder utom en kan gå ner och allt fungerar fortfarande.. :D
<larsemil> Zelest: vad är det du har på det? din hemsida? :D
<delhage> larsemil: vad menar du med "riktig" vps?
<Zelest> tar det privat.. :)
<itmannen> Jasså det är ett fildelargäng som har möte
<larsemil> delhage: först och främst kvm istället för openvz
<delhage> larsemil: gott
<larsemil> delhage: och sen att den är helt fri, inga restriktioner förutom "hårdvaran"
<delhage> bra
<larsemil> om man vill fucka upp sina nätverkskonfigar så får man göra det
<delhage> jag har en sån på rackspace, fast xen
<larsemil> vill man devifya sitt gentoo så får man det
<delhage> har ni priser på hemsan?
<larsemil> delhage: ne. priserna är dagsaktuella. :D
<andol> spotpriser? :)
<delhage> larsemil: vad kostar en small idag då?
 * delhage betalar £0.01/h på rackspace
<delhage> ca £7/månad
<larsemil> det blir dyrare än det
<delhage> ok
<larsemil> delhage: byta mot någon kurs kanske? ;)
<delhage> hah
<delhage> jag säljer inte kurserna, jag håller dom bara
<larsemil> delhage: https://www.redhat.com/courses/rh318_red_hat_enterprise_virtualization/ om du certifierar mig i den här så får du en gratis vps i säg ett år eller två?
<delhage> som sagt, jag bara håller dom
<delhage> måste även säga att jag är väldigt nöjd med rackspace so far
<larsemil> ja jag har bara hört bra om dem också
<larsemil> jag säljer inte ut vpser så väldigt egentligen. är just nu i behov av ltie hårdvara
<jesper85m> va e dotnetnuke
<phnom> Hur ställer man in vilka program som är default i xdg-open? Just nu försöker den öppna PDF:er med Fx :/
<andol> jesper85m: Stämmer http://www.dotnetnuke.com/ in på sammanhanget?
<delhage> god kväll andol
<larsemil> andol: DIN TUR!
<delhage> andol: hur var slutet på fscons?
<delhage> hörde att brandlarmet gick
<andol> larsemil: Va?
<larsemil> andol: wordfeud
<andol> delhage: Tja, beror på hur du definerar slutet. Själv smet jag vid fyratiden, för att hinna tillbaks till Linköping inom vettig t id.
<delhage> andol: jaha, ungefär samtidigt som jag då
<larsemil> andol: jag vinner ju snart på walk over
<delhage> larsemil: du känner dalurka eller?
<larsemil> delhage: på irc bara
<larsemil> off i am!
<delhage> ok
<DrGrov> Gokväll gokväll
<DrGrov> Vad händer här inne?
<phnom> Ptja, jag författar cover letters för jobbsökande. Och undrar varför xdg-open inte gör som jag vill.
<spacebug-> hur får jag alt+tab att bara växla mellan program på samma skrivbord i 11.10 ?
<arcsky> om man installerat en sak och sen raka deletea en eller ett par filer tex en conf fil. sen om man tar bort programmet och sen installerar igen sa kommer den inte tillbaka. hur kan man losa det ?
<andol> arcsky: Se till att "purgea" programmet helt ut
<andol> sudo apt-get remove --purge paket
<antii> andol: räcker inte apt-get purge paket?
<andol> antii: Torde vara samma sak
<antii> :)
 * andol har ett svagt minne utav att apt-get inte hade det kommandot förr
<arcsky> ......................+.......+........+..................................++*++*++* * Starting FreeRADIUS daemon freeradius                                                            [fail]
<arcsky> invoke-rc.d: initscript freeradius, action "start" failed.
<andol> arcsky: Sett till att alla freeradius-paket är purgade då? Till exempel så ligger en del config i paket freeradius-common.
<jesper85m> nån som använder mint?
<antii> jesper85m: nä
<DrGrov> Fan vad detta är tröttsamt att söka flyg från Finland till Stockholm vidare till Ungern LOL
<DrGrov> Jag börjar faktiskt bli skeptisk till att hitta något riktigt bra pris :(
<DrGrov> Sorry för OT
<coobra> hah
<coobra> min muspekare är en vit fyrkant
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<DrGrov> Hej realubot
<DrGrov> realubot: Tycker du ca. 230 € / person från Stockholm till Budapest tur-retur låter som ett bra pris?
<delhage> 230 SEK?
<DrGrov> delhage: 230 euro
<delhage> jaha
<delhage> lite dyrt kanske men OK
<DrGrov> Hmm... Det verkar oerhört svårt att hitta något passligt inför julen så här.
<DrGrov> Har ett alternativ för ca.145 EUR per person tur-retur Stockholm - Budapest men dagarna passar inte för farsgubben.
<DrGrov> Dock kommer en tilläggskostnad för flyget från Finland över till Stockholm. Men det är värt det, absolut bättre taxfree på Arlanda än Helsingfors-Vanda.
<DrGrov> Dock har Czech Airlines det underbara att det är gratis mat- och drycksservering på vägen till Budapest och på vägen från Prag - Stockholm på vägen tillbaka samma sak ;) Aj aj vilket nöje. Det var inte helt fel att ta en Pilsner Urquell en morgon kl 04:15 på vägen från Kairo till Prague :)
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag är nog inte rätt person att värdera priset.
<DrGrov> realubot: Ok, det är lugnt :)
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag reser sällan utomlands.
<DrGrov> Om man skulle vara singel idag så herregud vad man njöt då man var singel och flög Czech Airlines senast... Oj oj oj vilket ögongodis lullull
<DrGrov> Glömmer aldrig leendet jag fick av flygvärdinnan då hon räckte över ölen.... Mmm...
<realubot> DrGrov: Hehe. Så du låter dig förföras av leende flygvärdinnor?
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja men du skulle ha sett hur dom såg ut... Voi herrejestas alltså! :)
<DrGrov> realubot: Förstås smaken är som baken, delad, men dom var verkligen söta. Oj oj, den där mörkhåriga tjejen som var typ 30+ som räckte över ölen och bara log. Frågade "Sir, would you like to have a beer?" Jag svarade: "Yes, please.... *ögonen rann av tårar*". Hon bara log och log och log och log....
<realubot> DrGrov: Du kan ju utgå från den här listan när du väljer flyg: http://www.aftonbladet.se/resa/temaweekend/article12568141.ab
<DrGrov> Jag har blivit besatt av denna händelse, därför har jag secret mission att flyga Czech Airlines nu. Måste dock övertala dom 2 andra att Czech Airlines är rätta valet men då det ingår gratis mat- och dryck från Stockholm till Prague och Prague tilbaka till Stockholm.
<realubot> Strunta i Budapaest. Det blir Singapore om flygvärdinnorna får avgöra.
<DrGrov> Nej helvete heller, jag kan ju inte ha fästmön att bli helt jävla berserk heller och strunta i Budapest/Ungern då hon är hemma därifrån. Lär ju fan bli invalid om jag föreslår något annat hehehe :)
<realubot> DrGrov: Du kommer kanske bli besviken om du reser med Czech Airlines igen? Det kanske är bättre att låta bli och ha det som ett kärt minne som du kan berätta för alla gubbsjuka pensionärer på ålderdomshemmet när du blir gammal.
<DrGrov> realubot: Nej då, jag är övertygad om att jag får uppleva samma vackra ögongodis lullull igen. Har absolut detta på känn. Överhuvudtaget tjeckiska kvinnorna på flygfältet, oj oj. Bara det räcker :)
<realubot> När jag var ung... det var på den tiden då man reste med Czeck Airline.... och vilken flygvärdinna... oj oj oj...
<realubot> *Czeck
<realubot> *Czech
<DrGrov> Ja, du kanske har rätt men gratis mat och dryck är ju inte helt fel? Får nog aldrig det på något annat till sådant pris.
<DrGrov> Ser man på, jag fick dig t.om. bortblandad :)
<realubot> Så om jag förstår saken rätt så har kanalen alltså en medlem som är "besatt av Chech Airlines flygvärdinnor". Är det korrekt uppfattat?
<DrGrov> Det jag måste dock erkänna är att det vara inte bara en flygvärdinna som såg ut som hon gjorde utan allihopa.
<DrGrov> Ja precis, detta är korrekt uppfattat men jag erkänner aldrig detta utanför in real life dock.
<DrGrov> ;)
<realubot> DrGrov: Och vet du vad det bästa av allt är? Dom såg säkert ut så bara för din skull.
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja men fan, det var ju klart det. Eller så inte LOL :)
<DrGrov> realubot: Men som sagt, du borde ha sett det med egna ögon. Herregud, hamnar att värdera om min Top 5 sexiga kvinnor lista igen tack vare att jag fick flashbacks.
<DrGrov> Den där jävla listan som är gjord är ju helt jävla bogus. Har garanterat aldrig flygit Czech Airlines, jag blir ledsen då jag läser att dom inte ens är med.
<DrGrov> realubot: Jag är helt övertygad om att detta stärker deras image oerhört.
<HakanS> Philip5: Har du testat programstartaren Takeoff?
<delhage> DrGrov: Arlanda taxfree är ju inte bättre än Vaanta, på Arlanda för du inte köpa nån alkoholm om du reser inom EU
<DrGrov> delhage: Det är inte alkoholen jag är ute efter, den hittar jag billigare i Ungern än här hemma i Finland. Jag skall ha mitt snus :)
<delhage> ahhh
<DrGrov> delhage: Sedan att få 25% billigare parfym och kosmetika är definitivt en orsak varför jag väljer Arlanda istället för HforsVanda. Dock inte själv vill ha kosmetika men gumman skall ju få något försenad julklapp.
<DrGrov> delhage: Men förstås, kan ju alltid ta en enkel kryssning till Stockholm ifall jag hittar billigare biljetter från Helsingfors. Men det är helt horribla flygtider från Helsinfors jämfört med från Arlanda.
<alnit> är inte körbara filer gula i konsolen (kubunu)
<alnit> jo
<Philip5> HakanS: nej vad är det?
<Philip5> HakanS: verkar lite stor och otymplig
<HakanS> Philip5: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/11/08/takeoff-with-the-k-desktop-environments-best-menu-style/
<realubot> DrGrov: Just det. Det är du som bor i Finland?
<HakanS> Philip5: Verkar värd att prova. Men den vill inte installeras.
<realubot> DrGrov: Hur livat är det i ubuntu-fi då?
<realubot> DrGrov: Den stora frågan när det kommer till flygvärdinnorna är ju om man får ta med dom hem eller om dom stannar på flyget när man har landat?
<HakanS> realubot: Ursäkta, men dessa diskussioner passar bättre på ett annat ställe.
<realubot> Vad tror ni om den här idén då? En konfigurationsfils-editor som läser in alla värden i konfigurationsfiler och lägger värdena i rader och kolumner i ett GUI-program. Därefter så innehåller editorn alternativa inställningar för vanliga konfigurationsfiler, t.ex. sshd_config m.m.
<realubot> jag tänkte att en sådan editor kanske hjälper nybörjare att editera konfigurationsfiler.
<realubot> HakanS: Ja ja.
<Philip5> HakanS: varför vill den inte?
<HakanS> Philip5: Det är något fel på beroendet i Ferramosca Roberto:s PPA.
<Philip5> HakanS: menar du att han bygger fulpaket?!? ;)
<DrGrov> HakanS: Det verkade ju inte vara precis mycket aktivitet då jag och realubot diskuterade flyg osv. Eller hur?
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag får följande meddelande: takeoff : Beroende av: kdelibs men det kan inte installeras
<maxjezy> lira need for speed eller dricka öl och käka sips
<Philip5> HakanS: hehe, den där killen verkar ha rätt många olika ppaer och så har han bl a lyft ut paket från min ppa och lagt upp på egen dedikerad
<maxjezy> Philip5 inget att lita på dvs?
<Philip5> maxjezy: nja. det är ju mina paket. men poängen vet jag inte
<maxjezy> hm
<realubot> Jag undviker att adda PPA. Jag addar bara väldigt kända PPAs, typ Mozillas.
<maxjezy> jag kör windows och här behöver man inte ppa
<HakanS> DrGrov: Förvisso inte. Men det är ändå långt utanför kanalens "topic".
<Philip5> HakanS: nej det är ju inte så konstigt eftersom han har satt att hans paket av takeoff är beroende av ett paket som inte finns alls
<realubot> Vad händer om man kompilerar ett paket och installerar med checkinstall så att pakethanteraren ska hålla koll på paketet. Vad händer om man har ett paket med samma namn installerat från Ubuntus förråd?
<realubot> maxjezy: Du blir nog snart hackad.
<HakanS> Philip5: GÃ¥r det att fixa? d.v.s Kan DU fixa det?
<maxjezy> tss
<maxjezy> windows 7 är säkrast i stan
<Philip5> HakanS: klart jag kan om jag packar den
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag försökta att installera från källkoden. Men det gick inte så bra. Jag visste inte hur man skulle göra.
<Philip5> HakanS: kan slänga ihop ett
<DrGrov> HakanS: Jo alltså det är utanför kanalens topic men stör det dig på något vis då det ändå inte händer något? Undrar bara, förstår poängen nog.
<HakanS> Philip5: Det skulle vara kanonbra. Jag tror att denna menyn skulle passa barnen bättre än den ordinarie.
<gusnan> DrGrov, Vad gör det så svårt att ta något i offtopic-kanalen?
<DrGrov> gusnan: Skall du också blanda in dig? LOL
<gusnan> DrGrov, Är det bara ett fåtal som får ha åsikter om kanalen, eller vad menar du?
<DrGrov> gusnan: Nej absolut inte men tycker att det är aningen underligt att ta upp något i efterhand. Säg till i så fall då det händer eller ta inte upp det i efterhand.
<HakanS> DrGrov: Om det är för mycket OT-snack så är risken större att diskussioner som rör kanalens ämnen inte syns. Det ökar också risken att folk inte vågar skriva frågor om ubuntu eftersom det skrivs en massa annat.
<DrGrov> HakanS: Jo, det är ju inte meningen från min sida. Tyckte det var så pass tyst utan att någon yttrade en fråga eller så så passade på och fråga lite åsikter. Sedan om någon frågar något så klart jag inte skriver OT då.
<CasperN> eller så skriver du i offtopickanalen så den slipper vara så tyst
<DrGrov> CasperN: Ja ser man på, något till lägger i sig. Tydligen populärt detta med att lägga sig i i efterhand. Hur kommer det sig att ingen kan tala då det verkligen händer?
<DrGrov> Nå väl, ingenting mera OT från min sida.
<CasperN> jag kom precis till datorn, och tyckte det var viktigt att lägga sig i :D
<DrGrov> CasperN: Ja men fan, tänkte väl något sådant. Du hamnade precis framför :D
<CasperN> och så vill vi se fler folk i offtopickanalen :D
<DrGrov> Ja men helvetti, jag kommer över till offtopickanalen och yrar vidare om Czech Airlines flygvärdinnor. Kanalens namn? :)
<CasperN> #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<Philip5> HakanS: då ska vi se om mitt paket funkar
<DrGrov> Bättre nu då?
<DrGrov> :)
<realubot> Vi vill se en ny oberoende offtopic-kanal som gör rätt för att innehålla ordet ubuntu.
<realubot> Och inte en persons privatkanal som använder ubuntu i falsk marknadsföring.
<realubot> HakanS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<maxjezy> realubot äh, den som finns är ju kung
<realubot> HakanS: Där har du info om hur du kompilerar och använder checkinstall om du inte känner till det.
<CasperN> realubot: är du bannad igen?
<realubot> maxjezy: Den som finns är skit.
<gusnan> realubot, det är väl ingen anledning till att ta offtopic-snack hit?
<realubot> CasperN: Det är väl klart att jag är. Det blir alla som inte 1. Håller med Ein. 2. Är tyst om dom inte håller med Ein.
<realubot> gusnan: Nej. Det har jag inte sagt heller.
<DrGrov> realubot: Vad i helvete yrar du om nu då? "Falsk markandsföring"? WTF? :)
<HakanS> Philip5: Var har du den?
<realubot> Jag säger bara att det är fel att hänvisa till #ubuntu-se-offtopic eftersom kanalen inte är en offtopic-kanal för den här kanalen utan en enskild persons privatkanal som den personen marknadsför genom att utnyttja ubuntu-ordet.
<DrGrov> Jag talar ju bara Ubuntu här inne. Jag marknadsför ju inget, berättar bara egna åsikter. Men tar det i off-topic då.
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag pratar inte om vad du har sagt. Jag pratar om att det är fel att hänvisa offtopic-snack till "ubuntu-se-offtopic eftersom kanalen inte är och aldrig lär bli en offtopic-kanal för #ubuntu-se.
<realubot> *#ubuntu-se-offtopic
<Philip5> HakanS: har inte laddat upp den än
<delhage> DrGrov: realubot menar inte dig
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja okej, nu hänger jag med dig igen.
<DrGrov> Jag är aningen trött, får skylla min bristande hjärnaktivitet på sömn.
<HakanS> Philip5: OK. Jag var för het på gröten ;)
<realubot> DrGrov: Det är lungt. Det var inte kritik mot dig eller vad du har sagt.
<Philip5> typ
<DrGrov> realubot: Ok, lugnt :) Kram och puss, make love not war eller hur man nu skall säga :)
<realubot> Det är hur som helst extremt vilseledande marknadsföring av Ein att kalla sin privatkanal för #ubuntu-se-offtopic. Den borde inte få innehålla ordet ubuntu.
<HakanS> realubot: Snälla. Framför dina klagomål på andra IRC-kanaler var som helst, men inte här. Det börjar bli tjatigt (och OT).
<Philip5> HakanS: det funkar men är nog inget för mig
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: wooohooo
<Philip5> HakanS: laddade precis upp den så den ska bara byggas på launchpad och sedan finns den i min ppa
<Philip5> HakanS: och ett riktigt byggt paket för han som gjort det där andra hade ju inte riktig koll och hade en del fel
<x_link> Philip5: :D
<realubot> HakanS: OT? Jag tycker det är högintressant att Ubuntus varumärke missbrukas men men...
<realubot> HakanS: Är du op förresten?
<Philip5> HakanS: kötiden för att få den byggd är på upp till 2 timmar så det tar en stund tills den är tillgänglig
<DrGrov> realubot: Välkommen in till #ubuntu-se-offtopic inom en minut eller två. Du behövs där inne
<HakanS> realubot: Jag vet inte om det går att göra så mycket åt det. Ska kolla med LoCo Council i morgon.
<HakanS> realubot: Nej, jag är inte op.
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag är bannad där och även om jag inte hade varit bannad så hade jag inte loggat in i Eins privatkanal #ubuntu-se-offtopic.
<DrGrov> realubot: Nej då, du är inte bannad. Jag unbannade dig precis.
<DrGrov> realubot: För mig är du välkommen när som helst.
<HakanS> Philip5: Då får jag kolla detta i kväll. Det är ju faktiskt väldigt tidig morgon nu.
<realubot> HakanS: Inte går att göra så mycket åt det? Det är väl klart att det går att göra någonting åt att en person missbrukar Ubuntus varumärke? Vem som helst får väl inte använda Ubuntu-ordet hur som helst?
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag skiter i #ubuntu-se-offtopic. När kanalen är vad den utges för att vara, d.v.s. en offtopic-kanal för #ubuntu-se så loggar jag in igen. Men tack för stödet ändå.
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja precis, skit i den du då :)
<DrGrov> realubot: Jo, ingenting. Det var så lite.
<einand> Kanalen är en offtopic kanal för #ubuntu-se
<realubot> einand: Nej.
<einand> jo
<realubot> einand: Det är den inte.
<realubot> einand: Det är din privatkanal.
<einand> nej
<realubot> Jo.
<einand> nej
<DrGrov> Helvete!
<DrGrov> Ta nu för fan och tagga ner!
<DrGrov> Ta och vara sams istället, mycket trevligare eller hur? Ingen skall behöva strida med varandra.
<DrGrov> Alla kan komma överens om man bara vill.
<realubot> Jag begär bara en sak. Att #ubuntu-se-offtopic byter namn så att ordet ubuntu inte ingår i kanalens namn. Kanalen är einands privatkanal och inte en offtopic-kanal för Ubuntu. Det är vilseledande marknadsföring att kalla kanalen #ubuntu-se-offtopic. Nybörjare tror att kanalen hänger ihop med #ubuntu-se vilket är helt fel.
<gusnan> realubot, och hur många håller med om det?
<maxjezy> realubot det är ju rätt
<maxjezy> då de som hänger där hänger här
<maxjezy> hänger alltså ihop
<maxjezy> sen är det offtopic, dvs inget ubuntu relaterat
<maxjezy> makes so much sense
<realubot> gusnan: Vilken ställning har kanalen som en officiell offtopic-kanal? Vem har bestämt det? Var finns ett mötesprotokoll på att #ubuntu-se-offtopic är en officiell Ubuntu-kanal?
<CasperN> ingenstans, men ska du inte förbjuda ubuntu-se också då?
<HakanS> realubot: Ge dig!
<realubot> gusnan: Det är EN person som har hittat på det för att marknadsföra sin privatkanal.
<CasperN> ubuntu.se*
<DrGrov> Hur i helvete orkar ni strida om en petitess? :D Liv någon?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är flera personer i #ubuntu-se som aldrig är här eller som är helt inaktiva här. Så det stämmer inte att personerna i #ubuntu-se-offtopic är aktiva här.
<maxjezy> well, vissa kanske inte gillar tongången här
<CasperN> någon OP borde dock slänga in #ubuntu-se-offtopic i topic så fler känner till den
<DrGrov> Jag undrar bara rent generellt. Jag vill dock bara veta hur detta blivit så infekterat.
<maxjezy> den kan va ganska hård ibland med alla sudo kommandon!
<realubot> CasperN: Det är en intressant fråga. Om ubuntu.se. Vad har dom för rätt att kalla sig ubuntu.se?
<realubot> Ubuntu Sverige är ju en förening och har väl ett organisationsnummer. Någon äger varumärket Ubuntu. Vem som helst kan knappast starta ett Ubuntu-forum?
<CasperN> ubuntu är ett ord...
<CasperN> inte ett varumärke
<realubot> Det är ju såklart ett registrerat varumärke? Det tar jag för givet.
<CasperN> fast det är det inte
<realubot> Volvo är också ett ord men jag får inte använda ordet Volvo hur som helst.
<HakanS> realubot: Nej Ubuntu Sverige är ingen förening, och har inget org.nr.
<realubot> HakanS: Öh, va?
<realubot> HakanS: Driver du med mig? Är inte Ubuntu Sverige en registrerad förening?
<CasperN> realubot: det får du om du har en bra advokat
<CasperN> men nu blir det OT, in i grannkanalen ffs
<HakanS> realubot: Nej Ubuntu Sverige är ingen förening
<realubot> HakanS: Blev inte du vald till någon officiell representant för Ubuntu Sverige?
<HakanS> *registrerad
<HakanS> realubot: Jo, som Team Leader
<realubot> HakanS: http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/FyabpBFasjm9eiG8NjBT
<realubot> HakanS: Vad säger du om det då?
<realubot> HakanS: Och http://www.ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/354
<realubot> HakanS: Så har Ubuntu Sverige upphört att vara en förening eller är det du som har noll koll?
<einand> HakanS: man kan vara en förening utan att vara registerad ;)
<HakanS> realubot: Det har upphört.
<realubot> HakanS: Jaha.
<HakanS> einand: Jo, jag vet. Men vi är inte en förening
<realubot> Och hur är det med Ubuntu? Är det eller är det inte ett registrerat varumärke?
<CasperN> inte ubuntu som ord, men ubuntu som logo
<einand> ok
<realubot> CasperN: Bullshit.
<HakanS> Ubuntu är registrerat varumärke av Canonical. http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<realubot> "Canonical owns a number of trademarks and these include UBUNTU, KUBUNTU, EDUBUNTU, and XUBUNTU. The trademarks are registered in both word and logo form. "
<einand> Fast det roliga är, att man får använda andras "logs/varumärken" i satir
<CasperN> jaha
<realubot> Så. Tillbaka till ruta ett. Vilken rätt har einand att använda ordet ubuntu i namnet på sin privatkanal #ubuntu-se-offtopic?
<realubot> Och om han har rätt till det. När/var/hur togs det beslutet?
<CasperN> så då ska vi vänta o se när de stämmer ubuntu-cola, eller vad förväntar du dig?
<realubot> CasperN: Ja. Det är en bra fråga. Varför får Ubuntu-colan heta så eller varför får linuxdisten Ubuntu heta Ubuntu?
<realubot> Vem inkräktar på vems varumräke?
<einand> tja, nu registerar man ju varumärken innom bransh
<realubot> Eller är det så vitt skilda branscher att det är ok med samma varumärke?
<realubot> einand: Ok.
<Markslap> ja
<Markslap> Mer eller mindre.
<Markslap> Tänk Abba (band) och Abba (fiskrelaterad mat).
<einand> fast sedan kan man förlora rätten till sitt varumärke, om det blir för tjänt
<einand> exmepel, oboy, termos, telflonstekpanna
<einand> känt
<Markslap> ja
<Markslap> Det blir ett verb.
<realubot> substantiv
<Markslap> Det blir, inte är.
<realubot> Ja.
<DrGrov> Så, fick jag banna mig själv från #ubuntu-se-offtopic.
<sybariten> Hej alla regexp pilska människor .....  är det generellt sett hårigt att filtrera ut "filnamn" ur texter?
<sybariten> Och mer specifikt (eller mindre speficikt) url:er som leder till filer....      här är ett exempel
<sybariten> en!!!!\\\\n\\\\nhttp://norrtull.mine.nu/uploaded/hpeyerl-jornada.jpg\\\\n\\\\
<sybariten> Det där är ur en sql dump, och det önskvärda är att bara få ut från http till .jpg ur den där strängen...
<realubot> sybariten: Nej. Det är inte svårt.
<realubot> cat file.txt | grep -o "http://.*\.jpg"
<realubot> sybariten: Typ så.
<einand> någon som vet om det finns en lag att jag måste ha en brevlåda?
<sybariten> realubot: hm, -o är för att bara plocka ut den träffade strängen , på nåt vis?
<realubot> sybariten: Ja. -o tar enbart det som matchar och inte hela raden som grep normalt gör.
<sybariten> realubot: OK. Problemet börjar ju i och med att jag måste generalisera formen lite. Det är inte bara jpg deet handlar om, tyvärr.... ehm
<realubot> delhage: Varför bannade du dig från #ubuntu-se-offtopic?
<realubot> delhage: Inte du.
<sybariten> dock kan man väl säga såhär att om man stöter på en backslash så har man ju gått för långt
<sybariten> man _kanske_ kan gissa att alla filer har punkt och sen tre tecken iofs
<realubot> Varför bannade DrGrov sig själv från #ubuntu-se-offtopic?
<realubot> sybariten: Precis.
<sybariten> är det en regexp eller en glob du har föreslagit där?
<realubot> sybariten: Det förutsätter ju att URL:en alltid följs av ett (\)?
<realubot> sybariten: glob?
<realubot> sybariten: Det vet jag inte vad det är. Det är en regexp vad jag vet.
<realubot> sybariten: cat file.txt | grep -o "http://[^\\]*"
<realubot> sybariten: Det borde fungera om du är säker på att alla URLs följs av en baskslash.
<realubot> *backslash
<sybariten> realubot: globbing är väl nåt snarlikt regexp fast enklare. Asterisken i skalet, typ
<realubot> sybariten: Ok. Då är det ett regular expression.
<realubot> regex
<realubot> p
<CasperN> maxjezy: vet du hur man ändrar inställningar på wacompennan i ubuntu?
<CasperN> jag vill bli av med dubbelklicket
<realubot> sybariten: Testa själv: echo "\\n\\\\nhttp://norrtull.mine.nu/uploaded/hpeyerl-jornada.jpg\\\ " | grep -o "http://[^\\]*"
<sybariten> din senaste verkar funka rätt bra för mina ändanmål realubot ....   det är dock en vidrig fil jag har, den är inte välordnad alltså
<maxjezy> CasperN nej fast jag diggar wacom i windows
<maxjezy> kan skriva med ritplattan istället för tangentbordet
<CasperN> mjo...
<sybariten> men tack så hemskt mycket.... det handlade mest om att få ett hum om hur mycket länkar jag har i en sql fil.
<maxjezy> brb, statoil!
<sybariten> maxjezy: är det verkligen nåt som man i slutändan gillar att göra?
<CasperN> använda wacoms? oja!
<sybariten> nej alltså jag menar så som maxjezy nämner, att skriva med dem i stället för att använda tangentbord
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-15
<realubot> sybariten: Det går garanterat att hitta på bättre regexp som träffar mer exakt.
<sybariten> mjo
<sybariten> Är ett rätt vanlgit problem kan jag tänka mig, att extrahera fil-strängar
<sybariten> Men deet var rätt köttig text alltså... men poängen var mest att få en överblick som sagt
<realubot> sybariten: grep -Eo "http://[^\\]*\.[A-Za-z]{3}"
<realubot> Den t.ex. kontrollerar ju att det är . och tre bokstäver med också.
<realubot> Nja. Den var nog inte så smart när jag tänker efter.
<realubot> Eller jo. Den fungerar nog om filändelsen består av exakt tre bokstäver
<realubot> mp3
<realubot> Fungerar ju inte så det här är bättre:
<realubot> sybariten: grep -Eo "http://[^\\]*\.[A-Za-z0-9]{3}"
<sybariten> ouch
<sybariten> a-z i filändelsen och tre bokstäver...
<sybariten> men vad dessförinnan?
<sybariten> Finns väl en risk att man missar .mp3 med den där för övrigt va?  :)
<realubot> Vad menar du?
<realubot> Nja. mp3 träffar du ju. m p 3 ingår ju i A-Z, a-z eller 0-9.
<realubot> echo "\\n\\\\nhttp://norrtull.mine.nu/uploaded/hpeyerl-jornada.mp3\\\ " | grep -Eo "http://[^\\]*\.[A-Za-z0-9]{3}"
<realubot> Haken är att det måste finnas \-tecken efter länken och innan en ny länk (om det finns flera länkar på samma rad i filen).
<realubot> Eller det behöver inte inte finnas i.o.f.s.
<realubot> Men det här ställer till det: http://example.com/file.txt http://example.com/file.exe
<realubot> Där kommer grep att ta hela taden och inte se att det är två länkar. Så min regexp kräver att du har \ mellan länkarna.
<sybariten> realubot: ah, oj, deet var visst 0-9 med också ja
<sybariten> ja e dödstrött, måste i säng... jättetack för regexpen
<realubot> sybariten: No problem. Det går säkert att göra bättre men men...
<sybariten> en bra start
<sybariten> peace
<bittin`> Alla som är snälla får komma på mitt födelsedagskalas den 26:e
<kes0o> Men om man inte är de då?
<kes0o> Om man är så där 333 halvjävligt
<kes0o> -t
<bittin`> då får man inte komma alls
<kes0o> Ok :P
<bittin`> iofs kanske nån sådan är med allafall då adressen är: 	
<bittin`> Stockholm Somwhere?
<bittin`> Somewherestreet where its a pub
<kes0o> Aa de är mycke möjligt :P
<bittin`> :p
<bittin`> men tänkte ha efterfest hos mig för jag känner bra
<kes0o> OK =) , jag bor 100 mil från stockholm så lär ju inte dyka upp hur som :P
<bittin`> ah okej
<larsemil> ICS är släppt! hurra!
<Kimmen> när släpps nya nexus?
<larsemil> skulle väl vara nu i november i UK och några till länder iaf
<Kimmen> vart sugen på skaffa den eller nya motorolan
<larsemil> razor?
<Kimmen> mm
<larsemil> men kommer den med ICS?
<Kimmen> gillade designen och skulle vara olåst bootloader på icke-verizon telefoner
<Kimmen> den levereras inte med ICS men kommer uppgraderas vad jag läst mig till
<Kimmen> "tidigt 2012"
<larsemil> ah
<lag^> Morrn
<phnom> Mmmmm, glassmacka
<itmannen> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/3176/1204g.jpg
<itmannen> Thunderbird, Liferera, Webben, Xchat2. I nämnd ordning på morgonen
<itmannen> Ajdå. Glömde en grej. sudo apt-get update & upgrade.
<kes0o> phnom: Glassmacka? Va e de för nå
<larsemil> någon som provat elementary os?
<itmannen> Inte ännu, men jag funderar på att testa det i min laptop
<larsemil> är nog det jag ska unna mig åt på rasten idag kanske
<itmannen> Nu dags för en färd IRL. Några uppdrag som ska utföras.
<amelia> morrn!
<Nafallo> morgon amelia
<HakanS> God morgon Nafallo och amelia
<HakanS> Nafallo: Hur är det där, västerut?
<Nafallo> tidigare an hos er.
<Nafallo> vantar pa att min frukost ska bli levererad och borjar jobba under tiden.
<HakanS> Nafallo: FÃ¥r du frukosten levererad? Vilken lyx.
<Nafallo> mat for narmsta veckan. frukost ingar ;-)
<Nafallo> ocado ftw
<larsemil> ocado?
<HakanS> Nafallo: Har du tid för ett irc-möte på torsdag kl. 19.30 UTC?
<larsemil> ah jag såg
<HakanS> Nafallo: Jobbar du hemma?
<Nafallo> upptagen pa torsdag. likasa tisdag, onsdag och fredag.
<HakanS> Nafallo: OK.
<HakanS> Nafallo: Vilken mail-adress når man dig på?
<Nafallo> det gor man inte. jag ar for upptagen for att lasa mail.
<phnom> kes0o: Icecream Sandwich
<Nafallo> amelia bor ha min kontaktinfo om det skulle behovas.
<kes0o> phnom: Hm ok
<Nafallo> meh. jag som trodde det var en riktig glassmacka till frukost :-(
<coobra> fan
<coobra> min muspekare är en vit ruta
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> kan typ inte klicka på med den då man inte vet vad man klickar på
<phnom> Nafallo: Det hade vart awesome, synd att jag inte har någon glass hemma...
<bittin`> Kalas 2.0 är fan bästa iden ever, folk får bestämma vart jag ska gå på mitt kalas så slipper jag bestämma åt dom, om det ens dyker upp nån
<bittin`> jag gjorde ett facebook event för att jag tänkte ha nåt slags kalas och sen tolkar jag alla bortförklaringar som förslag
<Nafallo> jag har inte riktigt forstatt fodelsedagar...
<Nafallo> "look at me! I survived yet another year! the terrorist loose!"
<Nafallo> och ja, jag bytte till engelska, for att saga terroristen forlorade later helt enkelt inte lika ratt.
<Myrtti> hej :-)
<Nafallo> hej Myrtti. trevligt att se dig :-)
<maxjezy> Nafallo födelsedagar är nog de dagarna då folk i allmänhet fyller år
<maxjezy> födseln ägde rum den dagen
<maxjezy> imorgon har min syster födelsedag
<Nafallo> maxjezy: jag ar da inte fodd en gang om aret :-P
<maxjezy> Nafallo nej men nu går vi efter en kalender som visar samma datum en gång varje år
<Nafallo> inte sant.
<Nafallo> vart fjarde ar andrar de saker.
<Myrtti> Nafallo: tänkte att min svenska behöver nån först hjälp innan det dör
<Krawlezt> Jag är olika gammal beroende på vem som frågar ;)
<maxjezy> hm, kanske men ungefärligt.
<maxjezy> jag med
<maxjezy> frågar en kvinna så är jag 18
<maxjezy> frågar en man så är jag 32
<Nafallo> Myrtti: heh. har ni borjat sluta prata svenska i finland? :-)
<Nafallo> fragar nagon hur gammal jag ar ger jag dem min facebook URI ;-)
<maxjezy> ca 1 miljon finländare försöker prata svenska
<Nafallo> orka forsoka rakna ut sin alder hela tiden liksom...
<Krawlezt> Frågar en äldre kvinna så är jag lika gammal som henne, om hon inte är 20+ då är det lite marginaler på min ålder, t.e.x 17år.
<Krawlezt> Frågar en kille är jag också lika gammal som han om inte det syns att han är äldre.
<maxjezy> frågar polisen mig så är jag 14 år
<maxjezy> då lägger de ner fallet innan det ens gått i förundersökningsstadiet
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Frågar polisen mig var det inte jag :)
<bittin`> jag är nog alltid 20, känner mig dock äldre
<phnom> Frågar polisen mig så var det maxjezy som gjorde det.
<maxjezy> phnom taskmört
<phnom> :D
<Myrtti> Nafallo: tammerfors är ju inte kännd för massor av svensksprokiga, och jag har varit i England eller en liten stad 40km söderut tfors för mest av året
<Krawlezt> Man måste hålla ihop så håller med phnom :D
<bittin`> Tampere
<maxjezy> Tampäääärej!
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Har en riktigt bra låt som passar mig
<Krawlezt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WfGNvDnLB4&feature=related
<Myrtti> "mooro"
<Nafallo> right. dags att packa upp och hitta en Starbucks.
<Krawlezt> Tekniskt sätt var det inte jag :)
<Myrtti> äsch
<bittin`> ah du var inte unimustio
<bittin`> bra då slapp jag bli sur
<Myrtti> virtuella tangentbord
<Myrtti> :-
<Myrtti> 8
<Myrtti> OnBoard :-(
<maxjezy> Krawlezt bra låt
<maxjezy> den ska ja sjunga när jag sitter häktad nästa gång
<maxjezy> förutsat att ingen såg eller hörde
<Krawlezt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZDT_WM037c
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Där har du en annan favorit
<maxjezy> Krawlezt nice
<maxjezy> värsta lyriken
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Dom 2 ska uppträda tillsammans snart, funderar på att åka dit o kolla
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Dani-m rappar tillsammans med Labyrint, här är en låt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6KYJEJ5Gqw&feature=related
<nikihr> Finns det något annat officepaket än libre?
<Krawlezt> Det är väl inget fel på libre? Eller ville du bara veta?
<nikihr> ville bara veta
<nikihr> alltså jag har docx filer dom ser inte alls likadana ut
<larsemil> nikihr: jag har faktiskt övergått till google docs. Det buggar inte i närheten av lika mycket som libre.
<nikihr> larsemil, på webben?
<larsemil> nikihr: mmm
<Krawlezt> nikihr: Gnome office finns tydligen.
<Krawlezt> Zoho också.
<Krawlezt> KOffice
 * antii slaps nikihr with a large trout.
<Krawlezt> Inte slåss :(
<phnom> nikihr: MS Office odcs ser ju inte ens likadana ut mellan olika versioner av Office, så det ska nog vara så.
 * nikihr Kastar en pizza ifrån Rilles i antii 's ansikte
<phnom> s/odcs/docs
<antii> nikihr: :)
<nikihr> fortfarande inte testat?
<nikihr> :)
<antii> nej :)
<nikihr> sopa :P
<antii> :p
<antii> får bli nån gång :D
<larsemil> rilles pizza!?
<nikihr> larsemil, japp.. bästa som finns
<larsemil> aldrig hört talas om
<larsemil> ska prova nästa gång jag ser den
<antii> dont
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Bor du i Stockholm kan du gå och kika på båda dom: http://duvetinte.se/releaseparty/
<bittin`> wtf Du Vet inte releaseparty
<bittin`> jag är nog för gammal :p
<Krawlezt> Musik har ingen ålder :)
<bittin`> Åk 7-9
<bittin`> stog det på affischen
<Krawlezt> Va?
<bittin`> http://duvetinte.se/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/affisch.jpg
<Krawlezt> Aha
<Krawlezt> bittin`: Tur att jag kommer in då :) Årskurs 9, 15år :D
<bittin`> :D
<bittin`> jasså så det finns så unga Ubuntu användare igen
<bittin`> iofs känner jag bara till Lilleman
<Krawlezt> Det finns många, dock vet jag inte många som är som mig.
<Krawlezt> Tror jag är speciell :(
<bittin`> :p
<bittin`> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoxIS0IZBI8
<bittin`> men det är rätta takter jag började köra Lajnux då jag var 12
<bittin`> men nu är jag tjock och ful och snart 21
<Krawlezt> Jag testade Ubuntu för första gången när jag var 13år.
<Krawlezt> Sen webbdesign sen linux sen programmering.
<bittin`> coolt
<Krawlezt> Nu gäller det att bli proffs på dom.
<bittin`> du får line in rippa Lillemans set
<Krawlezt> Vem är lilleman?
<bittin`> resten av det där känner jag inte till
<bittin`> hiphoppare
<Krawlezt> Aha, han är inte så liten :)
<Krawlezt> Trldd
<bittin`> stog nåt om att han skulle komma på den där konserten du länkade
<Krawlezt> Trodde du menade en Linux användare som hette Lilleman.
<bittin`> om det är samma
<Krawlezt> Aa, troligen är det väl "den" lilleman.
<Krawlezt> Finns väl ingen annan.
<bittin`> sant
<bittin`> dock fyller jag typ år då, och är för gammal :(
<bittin`> annars hade jag velat se Lilleman
<mewerner_arand> :( perl-övergång gör pbuilder till en sorgsen kanin.
<gusnan> mewerner_arand, aj aj - är en pbuilder update riskabel?
<mewerner_arand> Inte direkt, bara att göra en ny, om man har konfat sin chroot gör man ju ändå fel, i princip
<mewerner_arand> Men det går ju inte att installera sid överhuvudtage för tillfället, så det är bara att köra på wheezy så länge, hoppas jag
<andol> --> 5.14 antar jag?
<andol> Samma övergång verkar vara på gång för Precise.
<mewerner_arand> Yesindeed..
 * mewerner_arand passar på att installera eatmydata i pbuildern också.
<Barre> andol, larsemil, HeMan, delhage, amelia (eller någon annan glad hjälte): varit involverade i någon medelstor->gigantisk datahallsflytt någongång och har lust att i PM lust att diskutera lite metodik och tillvägagångssätt?
<delhage> Barre: tyvärr
<larsemil> Barre: tyvärr
<Barre> ok, NP.. har väldigt mycket i ryggsäcken redan, skadar aldrig att höra med fler smarta människor för andra infallsvinklar och ideér... men det är några kvar på hilight-listan så jag håller tummarna :)
<larsemil> coffe kanske? han har ju gjort lite liknande grejer vet jag
<Barre> ahhh... självklart... Coffe, läs min fråga ca:13:30 (sorry för att jag glömde hilighta dig...)
<andol> Barre: Njae
<andol> Barre: Har varit inblandat, även om jag inte tror erfarenheterna är riktigt tillämpbara.
<Barre> andol: Ok, men om du har tid och är pl plats ikväll,  har du lust att snattra lite och komma med feedback på mina tankar/ideér och erfarenhet?
<andol> Barre: Jorå
<Barre> andol: danke
<amelia> Barre: ja, fast ganska liten datahall egentligen.
<amelia> Barre: typ 400-500 burkar..
<Barre> amelia: Ok, men om du har tid och är på plats ikväll,  har du lust att snattra lite och komma med feedback på mina tankar/ideér och erfarenhet?
<amelia> Barre: sure absolut. jag är väl tillgänglig efter 20 ungefär.
 * Barre återanvänder meddelanden :)
<larsemil> efter 20 ikväll ska jag sitta och spamma barre med mdadm frågor
<Barre> larsemil: :O
 * andol läste först mdadm som dumma...
<antii> :D
<bittin`> mdma frågor
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet hur man använder och får igång scripts till irssi?
<antii> Krawlezt: irssi.com/scripts
<larsemil> ja
<Myrtti> /help script
<Myrtti> :->
<Myrtti> du kan ladda ner och installera dem också från Ubuntu
<Krawlezt> Har dragit ner nicklist.pl i .irssi/ sen chmodat men även hittar den inte nicklist.pl
<Krawlezt> Myrtti: Hur?
<antii> Krawlezt: du behöver inte chmoda..
<Krawlezt> Gjorde det för att det inte fungera.
<antii> scripts ska ligga i scripts katalogen i .irssi, skapa den om den inte finns, kör sedan /script load nicklist.pl
<Krawlezt> Aha
<Myrtti> oj, inte installera, men ladda ner
<Myrtti> !info irssi-scripts
<Myrtti> :-|
<bittin`> wget <3
<bittin`> cd /home/user/.irssi wget the .pl /load sadlasdlasdjkasd.pl
<maxjezy> Krawlezt!!!
<maxjezy> visst var du 16?
<maxjezy> år dvs
<maxjezy> inte 16 personer
<Myrtti> bittin`: .irssi/scripts/
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: 15Ã¥r.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, i see i see,
<maxjezy> du är samma Krawlezt som på flashback?
<maxjezy> som är h4x0r nombah ono!
 * maxjezy sätter igång den externa brandväggen
 * CasperN startar sitt offline kärnvapenförsvars system som han har i sin hemliga katakomb
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ja
<antii> Krawlezt: gick det bra?
<Krawlezt> Jätte bra, /scripts/ fanns inte så där var problemet
<antii> =)
<bittin`> mkdir is your friend
<antii> mv bittin` /dev/null
<Krawlezt> +1 antii
<bittin`>  
<maxjezy>  
<Krawlezt> os[Linux 3.0.0-12-generic - Debian wheezy/sid] up[ 39 minutes] cpu[AMD Athlon(tm)X2 DualCore QL-66 SMP (2 processors), 1100.000 MHz (8787.2 bogomips)] mem[ 1316.74/1758.18 MB (74.9%)] video[ at 1366x768 (32 bits)]
<Krawlezt> Oj, fintscript.
<larsemil> 39 minuter.. :O
<larsemil> Irssi: Uptime: 126d 18h 32m 52s
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> Oj
<bittin`> 14:51  up 6 days, 17:41, 5 users, load averages: 2,29 1,95 2,00
<Krawlezt> Mitt uname är klockrent
<Krawlezt> Linux Dator 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<Krawlezt> Linux DATOR :)
<antii> :)
<bittin`> Darwin Osten.lan 9.8.0 Darwin Kernel Version 9.8.0: Wed Jul 15 16:57:01 PDT 2009; root:xnu-1228.15.4~1/RELEASE_PPC Power Macintosh
<Krawlezt> Darwin? OSX va?
<bittin`> y
<Krawlezt> Okej :)
<Krawlezt> Lite offtopic fråga men är det någon som kan skicka en invite till Dota2?
<Krawlezt> En ontopic fråga, om jag nu stänger av min dator så blir mina screens borta, finns det något sätt att göra så mina screens blir kvar?
<larsemil> nej. trixet är att köra det på en server som man inte behöver starta om
<Krawlezt> Okej
<CasperN> dota2? när det finns nethack.....
<Myrtti> MINECRAFT
<Krawlezt> Kan någon dra CTCP version på mig och posta resultatet?
<andol> Krawlezt: FÃ¥r inget svar
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> Då är jag nöjd
<bittin`> Krawlezt: håller du på bygga hacking klient
<Krawlezt> Nej, blev precis klar :)
<bittin`> :p
<Krawlezt> bittin`: Nej, utforskar lite kommandon bara.
<CasperN> han ska säkert hacka en superhacker så han behöver bygga upp sin armor först innan superstriden
<Krawlezt> Tänkte fake den och skriva något i still med "Nyfikenhet är en synd"
<Krawlezt> CasperN: U got me :(
<CasperN> precis!
<CasperN> nu ringer jag aftonbladet!
<Krawlezt> Lugnt, dom vet redan om intrånget jag gjorde :)
<spacebug-> skulle inte kerneln heta bara 3.0 fr.o.m 3.0? alltså inte 3.0.0
<Krawlezt> Hehe, nu slutar vi.
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Ingen aning men tycker faktiskt det låter vettigare med 3.0.0 så nästa blir t.e.x 3.0.5
<spacebug-> aja
<andol> spacebug-: Har för mig att jag läst något om något kompatibilitetsläge, då det finns gott om verktyg som förutsätter att kernelversionen ska bestå utav tre steg, har jag för mig.
<spacebug-> ah.. tja det låter ju iofs vettigt
<andol> spacebug-: Sen lär det även finnas ett och annat verktyg som förutsätter 2.6.x, men det är en annan femma :)
<spacebug-> ;P
<phnom> Hmm, vad är det för häftigt vim-kommando som gör så att man pejstar in en en annan fil i en fil? Råkade nämligen göra det nyss och det skulle vara trevligt att veta vad jag tryckte. :)
<kodein> http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Insert_a_file
<Krawlezt> Usch, vim. Det är för komplicerat för att ens använda, Vad är fel på nano?
<phnom> kodein: Tack :)
<kodein> det är inte emacs?
<Krawlezt> eller om man ska använda någon GUI liknande, netbeans,bluefish eller något liknande.
<phnom> vim är jättebra
<Krawlezt> phnom: Varför?
<kodein> antagligen för att han inte tycker det är lika komplicerat som du tycker det är?
<Krawlezt> Syftade på vad man kan göra där som man inte kan göra i nano?
<kodein> http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/curves.jpg
<Krawlezt> Jag vill kunna se något bra med vim.
<bittin`> vim <3
<kodein> det är rätt kraftfullt när man lärt sig det
<Krawlezt> t.e.x?
<bittin`> emacs :(
<spacebug-> är det dags för my-editor-choise-war så vill jag va med å skriva 'joe' ;)
<kodein> samma sak med emacs. med pico/nano når du inte samma grad av effektivitet någonsin
<phnom> Krawlezt: För att det gör precis som jag vill (förutom när jag råkar lägga handen på tangentbordet). Utan att ha en massa fluff. Och det är snabbt. Och har en massa trevliga plugins
<Krawlezt> Tror fortfarande jag har lite Windows fasoner i mig, använder somsagt Netbeans.
<phnom> dags för ett editor war idag alltså? ;D
<Krawlezt> phnom: Aha, okej. Man ska använda det som passar en bäst.
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Vilken editor använder du?
<kodein> phnom: om man vill kalla nano för editor, då...
<Krawlezt> kodein: Det duger för bash :)
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Om jag nu förstår dig rätt. För det mesta blir det gedit
<Krawlezt> Du ser, han kan det där.
<Krawlezt> Man ska använda dom simplaste :D
<bittin`> itmannen: är inte elajt
<bittin`> hörs ju på nicket
<itmannen> bittin`,  vad betyder det ?
<bittin`> inte Deathangelmaster 77889
<bittin`> eller nåt annat häftigt
<bittin`> han är en simpel man i sina bästa år som pysslar med data
<andol> Ingen som ska förespråka fjärilar då? :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Krawlezt> Bara jag som har problem med fantasin samt kreativiteten?
<HakanS> amelia: Snart får du gå hem och lägga dig. ;)
<phnom> Krawlezt: Vad försöker du fantisera fram?
<Krawlezt> Något script/hemsida/program jag kan skapa så jag har något att göra.
<bittin`> du får gärna bygga en tidsmaskin
<Krawlezt> Im on it.
<Krawlezt> #!/bin/bash
<Krawlezt> Börjar jag med
<bittin`> det är fel
<Krawlezt> Okej, vi kör C++ då.
<bittin`> #!/bin/fish ska man börja med
<Krawlezt> include <iostream>
<bittin`> vanliga C är trevligare
<Krawlezt> Håller med men kommer ihåg vad bibloteken är där :P
<Krawlezt> Kör(de) bara C.
<phnom> Nähä, funkar inte det här snart går jag hem och spelar skyrim istället...
<Krawlezt> phnom: Skyrim, är det bra? En kompis ska nog köpa det.
<phnom> Krawlezt: Jag tycker det är riktigt bra.
<CasperN> ripoff på nethack...
<Krawlezt> Du och din jävla nethack..
<Krawlezt> Tekniskt sätt finns det något fusk till varje spel.
<CasperN> praktiskt sett finns det våldsamma metoder för att behandla fuskare
<itmannen> Det finns ett väldigt behändigt sett att ordna i sin Unity. Om man använder detta. ppa:myunity/ppa. Enda kruxet är att programmet är på Italienska. Men det fixar sig efter en stund.
<HakanS> itmannen: Vad gör programmet?
<phnom> Krawlezt: Vad har nethack emd fusk att görA?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Du kan ställa in ganska exakt hur/vad Unity ska bete sig
<Krawlezt> Antog att det var ett fusk med "hack" inblandat.
<CasperN> det är ett spel din dummer
<phnom> Krawlezt: Just ja, du är ju bara 15 :P http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nethack
 * Krawlezt är nog tyst nu :)
<Krawlezt> NetHack is a single-player roguelike video game originally released in 1987.
<Krawlezt> Det förklarade allting :)
<larsemil> phnom: verkar som att ALLA spelar skyrim
<bittin`> Krawlezt: du ska inte hacka http med nethack då ?
<Krawlezt> :o
<bittin`> om man dör i nethack så brinner ens router upp
<bittin`> farligt spel det där
<Krawlezt> En kraftig ping attack skickas vid varje misstag, ett spel för proffs tror jag.
<CasperN> man dör ju hela tiden :D
<Krawlezt> Stackars router :(
<phnom> larsemil: Det är ett bra spel, sen hjälper det väl lite att det har blivit så hypat också... "OMG DRAGONS FEAGSEGSERGDZXB"
<bittin`> nu dog eth0 :(
<phnom> Nä, nu ska jag hem och skruva ihop min nya säng :> /me kommer sova gott inatt
<larsemil> ett skyrim som nyss släpptes och sova gott rimmar inte phnom
<Krawlezt> Något jag är sugen på är Dota2.
<Krawlezt> LoL var för simpelt, blev bra direkt och tröttnade.
<Krawlezt> Min dator gillade inte HoN dock var jag inte speciellt bra på det.
<Krawlezt> Dota2 seems perfect.
<antii> larsemil: Skyrim är satans bra.
<bittin`> 15:39 [eth0] -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.eth0.info port 6667  [Operation timed out]
<antii> larsemil: lagt ner 20h på det nu :D
<bittin`> :(
<larsemil> tack för idag slut för idag! ses imorgon / ikväll
<Krawlezt> Aha, ni sitter här på jobbet.
<Krawlezt> Ska börja göra det i skolan, när jag väl går dit d.v.s.
<bittin`> är du en såndär skolkare?
<Krawlezt> Skoltrött, skolan är för simpel samt har jag för mycket krav på mig vilket sätter en stor press på mig så tar det lugnt ibland.
<CasperN> itmannen: detta du menar http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/myunity-is-a-small-simple-unity-tweaking-tool/
<bittin`> gå i skolan så du blir nåt då du blir stor
<itmannen> CasperN,  Helt rätt
<HakanS> Krawlezt, bittin` m.fl: Försök hålla er till kanalens Topic, snälla.
<CasperN> HakanS: se länken
<itmannen> Jag har testat och det funkar bra
<bittin`> bögutiy
<bittin`> jag kör wmii på min Ubuntu låda
<bittin`> för den äkta datakänslan
<Krawlezt> Kör gnome-shell, fungerar perfekt.
<bittin`> gnome-shell verkar faktiskt rätt najs
<bittin`> men aldrig testat
<Krawlezt> bittin`: Det är grymt bra tycker jag
<bittin`> verkar för grafiskt o häftigt för mitt geforce 4
<Krawlezt> FÃ¥r man till det som man vill ha i gnome-shell blir allting perfekt.
<itmannen> Scrivania ==> Desktop
<itmannen> Nessuno ==> None
<itmannen> Scala di Grigi ==> Grey scale
<itmannen> Leggero ==> Light
<itmannen> Medio ==> Medium
<itmannen> Pieno ==> Full
<bittin`> denna är riktigt najs: http://soundcloud.com/maniacs-of-noise/maniacs-of-noise-firing-up
<spacebug-> bittin`: tack, grym!
<Philip5> HakanS: har du hunnit testa takeoff?
<HakanS> Philip5: Nix. Jobbar ju. (Är på jobbet i alla fall).
<HakanS> Philip5: Ska testa ikväll.
<Philip5> HakanS: så pass
<Philip5> HakanS: lite konstigt att de hade länkat till den där snubbens paket som var helt felbyggda på flera sätt så de kan ju inte ha funkat för någon
<HakanS> Philip5: Den som skrivit artikeln körde inte Ubuntu.
<Philip5> HakanS: nej men han borde väl fått feedback om paketen var användbara. han som gjort dem visste inte ens hur man genererar paketberoenden för ett paket,  dessutom tvingat in ett paketberoende som inte ens finns vid det namnet, satte det som om det vore byggt för alla cpu-typer men egentligen  byggt det för i386.
<HakanS> Philip5: Ja, det är onekligen märkligt.
<Philip5> kan jag tycka
<Philip5> var inte heller så att det var ett svårt paket att bygga
<spacebug-> Philip5: spacebug@fractal:~$ audacious --version
<spacebug-> Audacious 3.1 (Ubuntu package)
<spacebug-> ;)
<Philip5> spacebug-: har du fixat?
<spacebug-> webupd8.org
<spacebug-> finns i deras ppa
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jag har ju inte uppdaterat för att du inte påminnt mig
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> flåt
<Krawlezt> Undra om nästa Ubuntu har Unity också
<einand> Ja må han leva, ja må han leva ut i hundrade år
<einand> Grattis microprocessorn
<Philip5> Krawlezt: antagligen
<bittin`> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKZRngCwiho
<Krawlezt> För att skapa en motd när jag startar en terminal är det /etc/motd?
<Krawlezt> eller /home/<user>/.bash.profile
<Krawlezt> eller i /usr/local/bin/dynmotd
<Krawlezt> Är förvirrad..
<Krawlezt> HA, i made it!
<Krawlezt> http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/7101/201111151656191366x768s.png
<Philip5> Krawlezt: golfapplåd... ;)
<spacebug-> haha
<Krawlezt> Tackar, dock vill jag inte ha den här jävla kon.
<Krawlezt> Har 20 terminal fönster upp, det är ju olika varje gång
<Krawlezt> Q:      Why is Christmas just like a day at the office?
<Krawlezt> A: You do all of the work and the fat guy in the suit gets all the credit.
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag hittar inte Takeoff
<photoz> Är det olagligt att driva en pubb eller vad som helst i Sverige där man uttrycken FÅR röka inomhus?
<cahoot> skulle tro att förbudet gäller offentliga lokaler
<cahoot> dvs där allmänheten har tillträde
<photoz> Vad räknas som allmänheten? :S
<cahoot> bra fråga - utan att vara jursit är det nog enklare att peka på vad som inte är allmänhet: familj, klubbmedlem å sånt skulle jag säga
<photoz> Allt ska vara så svårt och komplicerat. :|
<cahoot> http://www.regeringen.se/sb/d/5591/a/44605
<Philip5> HakanS: kör du ubuntu 11.10?
<HakanS> Philip5: Ja. Men nu fungerar det. Var tvungen att köra sudo apt-get update först.
<Philip5> så klart
<Philip5> HakanS: däremot så var det inte min grej riktigt. kanske på en notebook eller nått
<HakanS> Jag trodde inte man behövde köra update när jag redan hade ditt repo.
<Philip5> om du inte kört en update tidigare med det aktivt så behövs det
<HakanS> Jag har haft det aktivt sedan någon vecka. Körde update igår kväll.
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> HakanS: men var det nått att ha då?
<Philip5> hallå där itmannen
<itmannen> Philip5,  Hojtan i stugan. allt väl ?
<Philip5> sitter och äter lite kexchoklad som jag fick med i mitt paket från cyberphoto som jag hämtade ut idag :)
<Philip5> väntar in fotbollen som börjar om 2 tim
<itmannen> Philip5,  Hm. vad har du nu slösat pengar på ?
<Philip5> bara mitt filter och stepring som inte kommit förrän nu för det var strul med leveransen till cyberphoto först och sedan hade posten paketet på villovägar också. det tog en vända till göteborg av alla ställen innan det hittade hit
<Philip5> ett nd8-filter
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jasså ett sådant filter. ja det vet jag exakt vad det är :D
<HakanS> Philip5: Det tycker jag nog. Färre klick för att starta ett program.
<Philip5> så klart för du är värsta fotoproffset
<Philip5> HakanS: tycker det blir rätt blaffigt. jag kör den klassiska menyn
<itmannen> Philip5,  Nja. Jag är en droppe i havet jämfört med dig och dina värstingprylar. Men jag vet iaf vart avtrycker sitter. :)
<Philip5> itmannen: ett sånt här filter är det: http://www.scandinavianphoto.se/product/item.aspx?iid=9055588
<HakanS> Philip5: Man behöver inte köra den i full screen mode
<itmannen> Philip5,  700 för en sådan lite pryl. men verkar som en vettig grej
<Philip5> HakanS: nej men smaken är som baken... jag gillar klassiska menyn :)
<Philip5> itmannen: som hittat :)
<HakanS> Men det är klart. Den är ju betydligt större än den klassiska menyn.
<Philip5> ja
<itmannen> Philip5,  Allt är relativt. men det kanske är ett bra pris. Jag har inte tillräckligt kunskap
<Philip5> itmannen: eller plånboken menar du
<itmannen> Philip5,  :) Jo den också. Mig pissar hundarna på för jag har så lite pengar i plånboken
<itmannen> Tidigt i morse väckte polisen ägaren till hostingföretaget Patrikweb, där den misstänkta fildelningssajten TTIs servrar stod. I flera timmar blev Patrik Lagerman förhörd.
<HakanS> itmannen: Jaha.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Precis så :)
<itmannen> Jisses vad det sprutar in update i 12.04. Men ännu så länge inga dramatiska skillnader vad jag kan se.
<coobra> sprutar ?
<itmannen> Bildligt talat.
<coobra> dyrt då ?
<itmannen> Dags för nyheterna på TV
<MrMind> hej! en snabbt fråga bara... under installationen av debian vill den att man ska fylla i ett domännamn, vad fyller domännamnet för funktion i detta läget?
<bittin`> det är namnet på din dator
<MrMind> är inte det hostname?
<MrMind> man ska nämligen fylla i både hostname och domain name
<spacebug-> lämna tom
<bittin`> brukar bara köra enter där
<Philip5> fyller samma funktion som host men att det kan ingå i nätets domän om man använder det
<MrMind> aha okej, körde på tomt som tur var =)
<Barre> andol, amelia: Jag fick bolla mina idéer och funderingar med en grupp migreringskonsulter i eftermiddags, så ni slipper. Men tack för att ni ställer upp :)
<Philip5> Barre: vilken dag ställer du upp och går på fotomässan och fotar en massa modeller då?
<Philip5> Barre: blir det lördag för dig?
<Barre> Philip5: Ska på middag på Fredag, får se hur pigg jag är på lördag :/
<Philip5> aha, jag har tagit lite ledigt så jag åker dit mitt på dagen på fredag och dräller där så länge det är kul
<larsemil> vad är det för modeller ni ska fota? dell? ibm?
<Philip5> larsemil: fotomässan i sthlm. är nog inte så mycket sånna datorer där men säkert en del macar dessvärre
<larsemil> och dem ska ni fota? :D
<Philip5> nä
<Barre> larsemil: det är väl inte modeller, snarare märken... DL380G7 är en modell ;)
<Philip5> men kanske modellerna i demostudiorna :)
 * Barre tror Philip5 skall stå nakenmodell på fredag
<Barre> :S
 * larsemil också
<Philip5> vem vet
 * larsemil har hört att det inte finns ett objektiv som klarar av att visa Philip5 och hans penis på samma bild
<larsemil> går inte att zooma ut så mycket
<Philip5> nej inte ens ett fisheye klarar det... är bara panorama som gäller
<larsemil> har hört att den är den enda levande organismen synlig från rymden också
<larsemil> men det kan ha varit realubots ego också
<Philip5> finns de som tagit misste på den och kinesiska muren
<larsemil> det var iaf inte Barre / HeMans humor.
<larsemil> och antagligen inte min heller
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> LOL
<Barre> åå... ribban ligger lågt ikväll...
<Philip5> Barre: jo larsemil sågade ner den rätt raskt där
 * Barre läste precis dubbelmeningen i sitt påstående
<larsemil> 0/
<larsemil> ribban hamnar alltid lågt när jag får bestämma nivå
<larsemil> penis och tuttskämt blir aldrig tråkigt
<Barre> bajs är också sköj, det tycker ialla fall min yngsta dotter..
<larsemil> men vi kan ta ett mer datarelaterat, CSS: .din-mama{width: 100%; padding: 1000px; }
<larsemil> 0/
<larsemil> Barre: i min familj är det jag som har kiss och bajshumor och min son som inte tycker det är så skoj
<andol> Barre: Gött mos :) Att ställa upp utan att behöva ställa upp är jag helt för.
<Barre> andol: +1
<Barre> larsemil: så är det väl här också, fast jag skyller på mina barn så länge jag kan... vad är de annars bra för?
<larsemil> men precis. det och att få spela en del tvspel
<HakanS> christoffer: Fick du mitt mejl om mötet på torsdag?
<christoffer> HakanS: Jo, det fick jag
<christoffer> HakanS: Vill du att jag ska svara?
<larsemil> vad ska ni ha för möte på torsdag?
<HakanS> christoffer: Ja, tack. Men det går lika bra att svara här.
<christoffer> HakanS: Jo, jag kan. Jag svarar via epost så ser de andra.
<christoffer> larsemil: ledningsgruppsmöte
<larsemil> spännande
<christoffer> Nej, nu är det dags att sova
<christoffer> gonatt
<spacebug-> den här va ju guld värd. (slippa de fula resizehandtagen i gnome). http://pastebin.com/5npfznvN
<henrik_> hej alla jag har ett problem med min skärm (TV; philips). Varje gång jag startar datorn har bilden en förstjutning till vänster så att jag alödrig ser vänster panelen. Det har funkat fint tidigare på en annan TV. Vad kan man göra?
<henrik_> jag kan ju säga också att jag ändrat i "skärmar" - då blir det bra tills nästa start...
<Philip5> henrik_: du kan spara ändringarna så de blir permanenta
<henrik_> philip5 hur gör jag det?
<Philip5> vad kör du med för grafikkort?
<henrik_> ingen aning... det är en dell optiplex från kör VGA
<Philip5> jag kör nvidia och de har ett eget litet program för att ställa in inställningar för skärm och där kan du spara ändringar till systemet
<Philip5> borde gå på liknande sätt med den som annars är standard
<henrik_> hmm men var gör jag det? Jag har varit i inställningar/skärmar men ser ingen spara där
<itmannen> Så var dagens sista uppdrag IRL utfört.
<henrik_> det låter som om det var en lååång dag
<Philip5> snart fotboll!!!
<henrik_> ingen som kan hjälpa mer hur man sparar upplösningen på skärmen?
<Philip5> du måste spara dem som root
 * itmannen Örfilar upp Pjilip5 som skriver forboll
<Philip5> heja bollen den är rund!
<henrik_> Philip5: går det att vara mer specifik (japp jag är newbee)
<itmannen> Scrollar tillbaka. Och så klagar OP på att jag skriver offtopic. Jiisses Amalie
<itmannen> Tänkte testa Mint 12 igår. Men se det gick inte alls det. Tvärstopp
<henrik_> hur sparar jag skärminställningarna som root? Ska jag in i terminalen? Commando?
<itmannen> henrik_,  Du lär få en fråga om lösenordet när du ska spara
<henrik_> OK - jo jag kan mittlösenord. Vet dock inte komando i term för att spara skärminställningarna. i GUI så står det verkställ men det verkar inte funka - blir alltid en skärmförstjutning då jag startar...
<itmannen> henrik_,  Men då kanske har har sparat fel inställningar
<henrik_> Itmannen: ja kanske. Men jag tycker mig inte spara något. Endast Verkställ (=spara??) finns i "skärmar" i systeminställningar.
<itmannen> henrik_,  Vilket OS kör du. Och vilket grafikkort ?
<henrik_> Grafikkort: okänd (VGA), skärm Philips TV, OS 11.10
 * einand känner sig som en ny människa
<larsemil> henrik_: lspci | grep VGA
<itmannen> henrik_,  Ok. Har du kollat via "HÃ¥rdvarudrivrutiner" i programmappen
<itmannen> einand,  Det tackar vi för :)
<henrik_> larsemil: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<henrik_> itmannen: säger att deinte finns några prop. drivrutiner installerade
<itmannen> HeMan,  Hur man gör bäst med en okänd VGA vet jag inte. Har ett Nividia-kort själc. Och där är det enkelt
<itmannen> henrik_,  Men vet du inte vad ditt grafikkort heter ?
<larsemil> itmannen: kolla tre rader upp
<henrik_> Itmannen: Näe.
<kes0o> lshw -class diplay kanske
<kes0o> display*
<larsemil> MEN DET STÅR TRE RADER UPP VILKET GRAFIKKORT DET ÄR!
<larsemil> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<kes0o> Jaha haha
<itmannen> Ganska onödigt att tokskrika
<larsemil> ja men det är ju ingen som lyssnar
<itmannen> Nä vi läser
 * itmannen letar efter inställning för tal i min Xchat :D
<kes0o> Men jag gillar lshw mer
<kes0o> :P
<itmannen> Testning, testing. Hörs jag nu ?
<itmannen> Har någon testat Remasterys i 11.10 ?
<itmannen> Detta finns i Synaptic: oem-config-remaster Undrar om det är snarlikt i funktion ?
<D0minat0r> tjo! nån här?
<bittin`> jo
<D0minat0r> installerade ubuntu på nytt på annan disk och nu har jag min gamla sdc (ubuntu 10.04) i grup samt min nya på sda
<D0minat0r> kan jag bara formatera min sdc och på nått sätt radera gamla installationen i grub?
<D0minat0r> ska väl inte spela roll om jag formaterar disken med gamla installationen?
<itmannen> sudo update-grub
<D0minat0r> aaah fifan så lätt :)
<D0minat0r> bara formatera o köra de :)
<D0minat0r> tack itmannen
<einand> vad är min favorit antagonist
<bittin`> borde man ragga på nån som hatar en bara för att vara jobbig
<bittin`> ne orkar inte starta ett nytt facebook konto =(
<andol> bittin`: Ähh, mer produktivt än så borde du väl kunna använda din tid? :)
<bittin`> jag fick ett osläppt c64 demo med posten jag borde fila vidare på det, men jag har ingen 1541 längre =(
<bittin`> och nu är vi offtopic här det är olagligt
<phnom> bittin`: Det är lugnt, HakanS reagerade inte när larsemil sa "penis" så jag tror inte han tittar just nu :P
<bittin`> :D
<phnom> Oh, vad tyst och lugn min dator blev när jag stängde av nvidia-kretsen...
<alnit> vad för ni för spelare för videos?
<phnom> AlNiT: VLC eller mplayer
<phnom> Beror på vilket humör jag är på
<AlNiT> ok :)
<AlNiT> ptja vlc funkar ju bra i win så vi provar de
<phnom> HAr hittat nån liten regression på senaste, det laggar apa om jag spelar upp från min sshfs.... men det är i alla spelare så det är nog inte vlcs fle
<AlNiT> hmm kay
<Krawlezt> Faddersystem, är inte det hela syftet med hemsidan och denna kanal?
<kodein> kamratuppfostran kallar vi det
<mewerner_arand> +++ lintian output +++; +++ end of lintian output +++ <- great succes!
<gusnan> mewerner_arand, kör du --pedantic? ;)
<mewerner_arand> Nae, attans också, där sprack det :(
<mewerner_arand> Fast det den klagar på är saker som jag inte bör, eller tänker ändra ändå. så lite nöjd är jag :)
<gusnan> aha.. då skall du vara nöjd :)
<Krawlezt> Hm, sugen jag blev på att spela något och dra lite tid. Tips på spel till Linux?
<Krawlezt> Helst något offline spel.
<Krawlezt> Age of Empires vore kul! :)
<mewerner_arand> Krawlezt: Jag blev just klar med att paketera Liero ;)
<Krawlezt> Liero? Ska kika :)
<Krawlezt> aha, det är hyfsat roligt mewerner_arand :)
<Krawlezt> Hur gjorde du för att installera?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<Krawlezt> mewerner_arand: Det finns ju det klassiska teeworlds :)
<mewerner_arand> Peh, att jämföra teeworlds med liero är som att jämföra en T-ford med en sparkbil i plast.
<mewerner_arand> (Fast i andra ordningen)
<mewerner_arand> Krawlezt: Well, om du verkligen vill veta skulle jag kunna skicka över ett par "git log -p" :þ
<Krawlezt> Vore snällt, kan man spela det offline mewerner_arand?
<mewerner_arand> Jodå, hm, sitter du på i386 eller 64?
<Krawlezt> i386.
<Krawlezt> 11.10
<mewerner_arand> Hmm, då blir det knepigare, har inte riktigt koll på korskompilering, så då är det nog snabbare att sno det från http://www.kgivler.com/liero/programs.html, Om du inte känner för att kompilera om de själv..
<Krawlezt> Jävla Windows spel..
<mewerner_arand> "Download Liero 1.35b2 for Linux" <--
<bittin`> sudo apt-get install lierox
<Krawlezt> .exe filer i den mewerner_arand
<Krawlezt> Kul att jag blir klassad som "Fadder" PÃ¥ LoCo forumet.
<Krawlezt> Om inte jag är färgblind.
<mewerner_arand> Plus en ./openliero binär
<mewerner_arand> bittin`: Det är väl olx som finns om något, och inte i officiella repos?
<bittin`> har för mig att det gör det
<einand> hur brafungerar openlerro?
<bittin`> men kanske minns fel
<bittin`> kan vara i getdeb jag hittat det förut
<Krawlezt> bash: ./openliero: det går inte att köra binär fil
<bittin`> chmod +x openliero
<bittin`> kanske
<Krawlezt> Nope
<bittin`> o chmod 777 openliero
<Krawlezt> Blir ingen skillnad.
<mewerner_arand> einand: Funkar utmärk för mig, men är ett strul att kopmpilera
<einand> ok
<einand> jag bara undra, eftersom det stod på websidan att det är buggit
<mewerner_arand> (en av anledningarna jag gett mig på att paketera det)
<mewerner_arand> Well, petar i alla fall upp det till PPAt, lär ju dröja ett tag att bygga...
<Krawlezt> Vilken webbläsare kör ni och varför? Försöker hitta en bra webbläsare nu i Ubuntu.
<bittin`> Camino
<bittin`> i Ubuntu kör jag Chromium
<mxed> chromium ff links och ibland lynx
<bittin`> elinks <3
<Krawlezt> I Windows körde jag Firefox men nu i Ubuntu kör jag Chromium.
<Krawlezt> Dock funderar(de) jag på Opera.
<mewerner_arand> Iceweasel 3.5 eller epiphany/w3m när man ska på fest.
<bittin`> måste man byta browser då man har fest?
<mxed> eller IE via wine heh
<mewerner_arand> Inget för en att komma i stämning såsom w3m.
<Krawlezt> mxed: Antar att du körde IE för att se hur dina hemsidor blir?
<mxed> nja ville bara testa hur det funka
<Krawlezt> :o
<mewerner_arand> Hrm, fem timmars byggkö på LP, man tackar..
 * mewerner_arand klagar vilt på gratisservice
<Krawlezt> x_link: Du får inte missa 00:00 dansen
<andol> mewerner_arand: Se det som ett tecken på att det är dags att gå och lägga sig? :)
<mewerner_arand> meh :(
 * mewerner_arand sätter sig och börja hammra på F5
<andol> Krawlezt: Får man fråga om det var något speciellt som gjorde att du inte fastnade för Opera?
<Krawlezt> Hej andol. Nja, faktiskt inte men jag gillar det men det var något. Ska nog installera det och testa igen.
<spux> Kan man ställa frågor här?
<Krawlezt> Självklart
<x_link> Krawlezt: =)
<spux> Och få svar... ;)
<Krawlezt> Natten räddad x_link är här
<x_link> spux: Yes, är en supportkanal på swedish =)
<Krawlezt> på swedish
<Krawlezt> hahaha
<spux> När jag skriver uptime så får jag " 23:53:43 up 7 days, 13 min,  1 user,  load average: 2.01, 1.86, 1.47"
<Krawlezt> yes?
<x_link> Krawlezt: Jag var rätt mycket mer aktiv i kanalen innan, men har alltid jobbat mycket så har inte hunnit så mycket. Men sista året har blivit fruktansvärt mycket mer jobb så hinner knappt.
<bittin`> det är väl inte fel
<Krawlezt>  23:54:12 up  1:31,  4 users,  load average: 0.07, 0.12, 0.13
<x_link> spux: Yes, vad är det du undrar?
<Krawlezt> x_link: Jag kan hjälpa dig, tar 00:00 dansen om du missar!
<x_link>  23:54:50 up 65 days,  7:01,  2 users,  load average: 0.30, 0.24, 0.19
<spux> är det inte lite hög load? Med tanke på att den i princip inte ska göra något
<x_link> Det där var dock min laptop.
<x_link> spux: Vet inte riktigt hur den loaden räknas/läses av riktigt.
<bittin`> 23:55  up 7 days,  2:45, 4 users, load averages: 4,41 3,55 3,10
<spux> x_link: Kan mna kolla upp det?
<x_link> spux: Skriv "top"
<x_link> Fast utan " " då och i terminalen.
<spux> Det har jag gjort. Det är ingen process över 1% i CPU eller 5 % mem
<gusnan> det står en del om detta här: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_%28computing%29
<Krawlezt> sudo apt-get install htop
<spux> Vad är speciellt med htop?
<x_link> spux: Jag kör med lm-sensors + ksensors, då kan jag se hur mycket CPUn laddar, hur mycket minne som används och uptime. Fast kör aldrig sådana program.
<bittin`> den har färger etc
<bittin`> o bättre ui
<spux> x_link: Jag kör phpSysInfo, vilket är något liknade fast med webb UI
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> spux: Okej.
<x_link> spux: Så länge du får se du vill och är nöjd så är det ju bra =)
<Krawlezt> JAA
<Krawlezt> Livet är så mycket bättre nu
<Krawlezt> ty x_link
<spux> Jag kör htop, men ser fortfarande ingen process som sticker ut och nu är loaden på 2.0
<spux> Nu tar htop mest processor-kraft med bara 1% CPU och 0% mem
<Krawlezt> Vad är det du är orolig över?
<spux> Krawlezt: Vad jag läst mig till så en på load 2.0 och mer inte bra, speciellt som om man har en server som agerar webb- och filserver med ganska okej hårdvara.
<spux> Vad står loaden för? Hur räknas den ut?
<Krawlezt> Jag har 0.07 i load
<Krawlezt> Och jag har dålig utrustning
<Krawlezt> load average: 0.07, 0.11, 0.13
<spux> Krawlezt: Okej, är 0.07 bra eller dåligt jämfört med 2.0?
<spux> Vad är load för något?
<Krawlezt> Vet inte faktiskt.
<spux> :(
<Krawlezt> Troligen ska man ha mycket
<Krawlezt> Nej lite
<Krawlezt> Desto mindre desto bättre
<Krawlezt> Men med tanke på att bittin`'s server hade 4.0+ så är 2.0 lugnt.
<mewerner_arand> Det står förklarat i `man uptime'
<x_link> Krawlezt: =)
<x_link> Dags att sova
<x_link> God antt!
<Krawlezt> Godnatt!
<maxjezy> hej
<maxjezy> kan n[gon hj'lpa mig
<maxjezy> fattar inte varf;r det blir s[ h'r n'r jag skriver
<Krawlezt> Klient?
<maxjezy> löste det
<maxjezy> hade satt skrivspråket till engelska i windows
<maxjezy> så pennan kunde rätta till orden efter vad den tror lättare
<Krawlezt> UTF-8 tänkte jag mest på.
<maxjezy> det var inte irc utan hela os'et
<Krawlezt> Windows :(
<maxjezy> jaggillar windos
<maxjezy> 7:an
<Krawlezt> Jag gillar alla OS förutom MAC
<maxjezy> ett os som inte går att spela i är lite kefft
<maxjezy> ibland vill man bara åka lite feta bilar i need for speed
<Krawlezt> Du kan spela i Linux :)
<maxjezy> inte alla feta spel
<maxjezy> den dagen så kanske man går över helt
<maxjezy> ska testa boota linux nu och se om internet kanske funkar där
<maxjezy> brb
<bittin`> det lutar att det blir rave då jag har kompiskalas om ingen kommer med nån annan ide
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> kommer upp i 5 mbit/s i linux
<maxjezy> 98 mbit/s i windows
<maxjezy> såååuw anojjing
<maxjezy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/71252/slow-wired-internet-connection-on-realtek-rtl8168-8111-rev-6
<maxjezy> det felet har jag
<maxjezy> någon som kan komma på vad felet är
<maxjezy> blir galen på det här ubuntu
<maxjezy> går inte ställa in mushjulscroll hastigheten heller
<maxjezy> minsta lilla scroll hoppar hundra rader känns det som
<maxjezy> känns som det är gjort för idioter det här nya unity
<maxjezy> helt avskalat av allt vettigt
<maxjezy2> internet funkar knappt, mushjulet är cp och hela jävla skiten känns cp
<maxjezy2> tycker verkligen ubuntus marknadsförning är hel-cp
<maxjezy2> helt ny dator och inget funkar
<mums> hur får jag fram vad min usbsticka "heter"? (sdX-namnet)
<gusnan> mums, kör "ls /dev/disk/by-id/ -la" , och leta efter nåt som börjar med usb
<mums> gusnan, tack
<abbe_> hejsan jag har ett problem som jag har försökt fixa ett tag nu ... jag har precis installerat 11.10 och har mixat lite med unity och compiz det var då som allt försvann ... det som syndes var skrivbordet .. men jag har lyckas fått tillbaka det igen men jag har ett annat problem för ikonerna som fanns på skrivbordet försvann och jag kan inte skapa t.ex en mapp osv.
<abbe_> någon som vet vad som kan vara problemet ????
<Krawlezt> Jag har ibland samma problem, troligen en bugg.
<Krawlezt> Starta om datorn eller använd terminalen.
<Krawlezt> Eventuellt lösa det.
<maxjezy2> abbe_ jag tror det är något som heter "rita skrivbord"
<maxjezy2> osäker i 11.10 men i 10.04 är det så iaf
<abbe_> jag har fått igång unity och compiz igen igenom teminalen men ikonerna på skrivbordet är borta :(
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-16
<abbe_> vad beror det på var ska man leta ??
<Squarism> nu
<Squarism> nu har jag uppgraderat min 10.04 med custom kernel till 10.10... o får Kernel panic vid boot
<Squarism> är det bra?
<Squarism> den snackar om att den inte kan mounta root typ
<mewerner_arand> Vilken fråga ~ "Brödrosten brinner, är det bra?" :þ
<Squarism> haha
<Squarism> jag vet att det är sämst
<Squarism> vette fan va jag ska göra bara
<Squarism> installera om allt?
<mewerner_arand> GÃ¥r inte att installera standardkernel via chrootande?
<Squarism> jag kör på ngn gammal kernel nu
<Squarism> "2.6.35-19"
<Squarism> tror 10.10 är 2.6.35-23?
<mewerner_arand> Och det funkar inte att uppgradera till den då?
<Squarism>  2.6.35-30
<Squarism> de va ju typ det jag gjorde
<mewerner_arand> Så 2.6.35-19 är den  du installerade per special i 10.04?
<bittin`> bryter det mot nån lag att ragga på 14åringar?
<mewerner_arand> Kanske inte, men det låter ganska fel ändå..
<Squarism> repeterar en fråga jag drog på engelska kanalen
<Squarism> can one create a bootable usb disc (with ubuntu 11.10 installation on it) from command line... my gtk version doesnt start
<johanbr> Squarism, prova det här: http://svn.exactcode.de/t2/trunk/misc/archive/iso2stick.sh
<Squarism> johanbr, tack!
<Squarism> johanbr,
<Squarism> Usage iso2stick [ -fs file-system ] iso-image stick-device [ files ]
<Squarism> vad borde file-system vara?
<johanbr> prova lämna blankt
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<realubot> Jag föreslår att vi inleder natten med lite bash-skola. Dagens lektion heter "Att söka i Bash"....
<realubot> Hur gör man för att söka i Bash, jo, man trycker Ctrl +R och bokstaverar kommandot som ingår i raden man söker. Men ibland ställer det här till problem då man får upp fel kommando. Hur gör man då för att bläddra bland liknande kommandon och inte stega igenom alla kommandon som vanligt med PilUpp/PilNer?
<realubot> Kort och gott. Jag vill kunna begränsa kommandona jag stegar igenom med PilUpp/PilNer så att jag enkelt hittar ett kommando i historiken. Hur gör jag det här?
<realubot> Svara!
<realubot> einand: Jag misstänker att du inte behöver ha en brevlåda/postlåda eftersom mottagaren av post nyttjar en service som han/hon inte betalar för. Avsändaren betalar ju för tjänsten. Dock så kommer nog Posten att avisera (genom delgivningsman?) att du får hämta din post på Posten utlämningsställe om du inte har brevlåda/postlåda eller om du placerar lådan så att brevbäraren har svårt att komma åt 
<realubot> *kanske
<realubot> d.v.s. man räknar med att du har mottagit posten om den har inkommit till Postens aviserade utlämningsställe.
<realubot> Frågan är nog snarare hur Posten aviserar ett utlämningsställe om du inte har en brevlåda/postlåda.
<barzam> realubot: använd zsh eller installera bashcompletion
<itmannen> Goood mooorning internet. Hoppas jag slipper trilskandes win-datorer idag.
 * itmannen sudo apt-get update & upgrade, thunderbird, liferera, webben, Xchat
<itmannen> Morgonbestyren
<itmannen> Jisses vad härligt att vintern lyser med sin frånvaro här.
<kes0o> Morrn
<kes0o> Är de du som är formaterings kungen itmannen ?
<itmannen> kes0o,  Nja. Inte om du frågar mig. men det finns vissa som tycker jag verkar ha det som fritidsintresse :)
<kes0o> itmannen: Ok har hört nått sånt =)
<Kimmen> kan vara kul att ha en partition att lägga in olika distar på för utvärdering
<itmannen> kes0o,  men det beror på att jag inte räds att testa och laborera hej vilt. Och att installera om när det går åt pipsvängen går ju ganska fort. Och alltid så lär man sig något på vägen.
<kes0o> Jodå, jag testar också en hel del
<kes0o> itmannen: Nä de är sant
<itmannen> kes0o,  Men nu har det funkat snart en hel vecka :D Duktig
<kes0o> itmannen: Åhå =)
<itmannen> kes0o, Men det verkar som jag fegat kanske :)
<kes0o> itmannen: Ja jag tror de =)
<itmannen> :) Jag får göra något åt detta. Kanske grader upp till pre pre alpha 12.04 i min huvuddatror också
<itmannen> Men nu är det dags för dagens första uppdrag IRL. Åter senare.
<kes0o> Har du provat rm -fRHehe
<kes0o> Mellan slag där
<kes0o> Sen ta bort så många mappar de bara går
<kes0o> Jag prova en gång bara på kul
<kes0o> Hejdå
<kes0o> Prova köra in en fil som slår av datorn på autostart på syrrans dator så den slog av varje gång hon starta upp, hon blev lite sur
<kes0o> Går de på att fixa så man kan se bilder i lynx?
<kodein> i links går det
<kodein> tycker links är bättre än lynx
<Kimmen> links ftw
<amelia> *gäsp* Godmorgon!
<kes0o> Ska prova den =)
<kes0o> Morrn
<einand> realubot: kan du hålla den diskutionen i #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<larsemil> realubot: prova skalet fish
<larsemil> realubot: de gör det där väldigt bra
<larsemil> plus att de har en tabb funktion som klår det mesta
<larsemil> har kört ganska mycekt fish tiigare.
<larsemil> tidigare.
<larsemil> och det är smutt
<phnom> fish e najs
<itmannen> Mysko. Jag ser inte det realubot skriver
<phnom> realubot: Den funktionen du söker finns i min .bashrc
<phnom> itmannen: Han skrev det 0600 imorse
<itmannen> Ok. Och ni svarar 3,5 timmar efteråt :D
<phnom> Japp
<itmannen> Snabba killar i denna kanal
<kodein> irkken är asynkron. man kan göra så
<nighter> inte så man stirrar på irc 24/7 man måste jobba också:)
<phnom> nighter: Nä, inte förrns jag har fått i mig morgonkaffet
<phnom> realubot: https://github.com/phnom/dotfiles/blob/master/bashrc <-- search-history i bash
<phnom> Hmm, dåligt kommenterad rc..
<kodein> dåligt?
<phnom> kodein: Nä, men kommentaren om history-search i den var inte riktigt rätt :P
<phnom> Hur gör man för att pulla submodules i git?
<phnom> nvm, found it :)
<larsemil> do tell
<phnom> larsemil: git submodule foreach <kommando för alla initierade submodules (t.ex. git pull origin master)>
<whomee> fifasen vad skönt med halvva veckan klar snart
<phnom> :)
<antii> ser redan fram mot nästa vecka =)
<whomee> ja jo, nästa vecka drar man till kina så jag ser fram emot de me!
<derfian> att söka i bash-history gör man väl med ^R?
 * derfian kryper tillbaka till under sin sten
<larsemil> derfian: men det bash inte gör så bra standard är ju om du trycker ^R skriver sudo coh sen vill bläddra bland alla kommandon där du skrivit sudo
<larsemil> det går att få till
<larsemil> men inte så bra i standard
 * Barre blev nyfiken på fish
<derfian> larsemil: ^R sudo ^R ^R ^R ^R
<phnom> derfian: Tycker fortfarande min är bättre, skriver man inget får man den vanliga historiken, skriver man nåt och sen använder pilarna så söker den i historiken.
<larsemil> derfian: se där! men fish är enklare.
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> barzam: problemet med fish är att de valt att ha olika(inte jätte, men nog för att irritera) syntax på t.ex forloopar
<larsemil> Barre: ^^
<larsemil> barzam: jag gör ofta så där. förlåt. :)
<phnom> fish är trevligt, slutade med det för att det inte lekte snällt med en del annat.
<larsemil> phnom: men verkligen ALLT går att tabba
<larsemil> varenda växel går ju att tabba
<phnom> Japp :)
<phnom> FÃ¥r nog ge det en chans igen snart.
<Barre> larsemil: ok
<larsemil> vi kan köra en week of the fish nästa vecka
<larsemil> vilka är på?
<larsemil> söndag - söndag
<larsemil> o/
<phnom> o/
<larsemil> http://twitter.com/emomilol/status/136732532711505920
<HeMan> Morn!
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> 0/ känner för att fiska nästa vecka
 * Barre uppmärksammar samtidigt att han har större huvud än phnom & larsemil 
<larsemil> mycket sågspån där
<larsemil> veckan efter kan vi köra week of the monkey och bara koda mono hela veckan. va va va. vem är med?
<larsemil> o
<HeMan> larsemil: jag är med om jag får koda F#!
<phnom> larsemil: Kommer bli kul att konfa upp det för arch så att allt fortfarande funkar som det ska.
<larsemil> jag har gett upp arch igen
<larsemil> för mycket som tog tid för produktiviteten
<antii> :)
<antii> debian \o/
<HeMan> larsemil: är du tillbaka till Ubuntu?
<phnom> larsemil: Huh, tyckte inte det tog så mycket tid. Inte den här rundan iaf ;)
<HeMan> jag tankar för övrigt ner tre distros som enbart använder GNU-prylar
<barzam> larsemil: ingen fara :)
<HeMan> tänkte se om min dator går kör med enbart fria komponenter
<larsemil> HeMan: ja
<larsemil> HeMan: schpännande
<phnom> larsemil: Tycker iofs att det är konstigt att arch har skript som går sönder om man inte kör bash. Antingen har Wikin fel eller så är det någon som borde ha spöstraff.
<larsemil> borde väl räcka att ha bash installerat och ange det i början på skriptet? #!/bin/bash
<phnom> #!/bin/sh ska ju invoka bash eller ett kompatibelt shell
<HeMan> #!/bin/sh ska väl bara invoka ett posix-kompatiblet shell
<HeMan> och har man skrivit bash-specifik kod så funkar det inte att bara ha /bin/sh, då måste man ha /bin/bash
<HeMan> det har jag blivit biten av i debian
<HeMan> dvs jag hade /bin/sh och skrev bash-kod
<phnom> Ah, jag failade på att läsa wikipedia, bourne shell != bourne again shell
<phnom> Ändå klantigt att skriva startup-skript som inte klarar av att man byter default shell, om det nu är så.
 * phnom frågar i #archlinux
<larsemil> vad är svaret?
<Coffe> blääe
<Coffe> HeMan, hur var det igår ?
<phnom> larsemil: Jag är nog på deras globala ignorelista, ingen som svarar någonsin när jag frågar saker därinne.
<phnom> Lär väl märka det sen när jag kommer hem och sätter fish som default :>
<Whiskey> :D
<Whiskey> Någon Guru på Ubuntu här?
<nighter> Nää vi använder inte ubuntu vi hänger bara här för att det är kul! :p
<antii> nighter: jag gör det :d
<nighter> försökte vara ironisk men de framgick inte :)
<antii> jo
<kodein> ironi?
<kodein> va é de?
<phnom> Jag trodde ironi och sarkasm gick i graven för länge sen.
<HakanS> !fråga | Whiskey
<ubot2> Whiskey: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer de troligen svara :-).
<kodein> ja, det är nästan länge sedan postironin var på tapeten
<phnom> Whiskey: Du hade en fråga eller skulle du bara empiriskt undersöka dryghetsnivån härinne? :)
<kodein> finns det någon som kan multiplikationstabellen härinne?
<Kimmen> jag kan 5ans multiplikationstabell
<kodein> det är bra.
<DrGrov> Kan alla nästan hur långt som helst med multiplikationstabeller
<kodein> t.ex. 11*12?
<DrGrov> 243
<DrGrov> oho
<DrGrov> 132
<DrGrov> Förlåt, en liten miss med 1.
<DrGrov> 12 x 10 = 120 + 12 = 132
<kodein> pra, pra.
<nighter> har ju en dator och sitter endå nästan alltid framför datorn då kan den få räkna åt mig
<nighter> så jag kan alla tabellerna
<DrGrov> Det är alltid bättre att räkna själv, mycket bra att kunna utanför i livet än framför datorn
<DrGrov> Finns ställen då jag haft väldigt stor nytta av att kunna multiplikationstabellerna utantill i livet
<nighter> 1-9'an fixar jag väl de gick igenom i plugget.
<DrGrov> Ja men det gör väl alla.
<DrGrov> Sedan från 11 - 30 börjar ju bli intressant
<nighter> nä inte min lilla syster :P
<DrGrov> Okej, inte din lilla syster :(
<nighter> räcker väl att man kan räkna hex. Det har man iaf nytta av :P
<DrGrov> Ja det vete fan, detta fenomen hex har jag aldrig bekantat mig med i större utsträckning :D
<DrGrov> Jag brukar dock räkna multiplikationstabeller för att hålla igång hjärnaktiviteten för att inte slappa helt igenom :D
<nighter> du måste ju veta vilken hex opcode är vilken assemply istruktion på alla proccessor arkitekturer annars är man inte cool.
<DrGrov> Men äsch, inte mera multiplikationstabeller och räkningar eller hur? :D
<DrGrov> Hur i helvete skulle jag behöva veta sådant? :D Dock kan du ju säga vad det är för t.ex. i386 så kanske jag minns om jag hört det.
<phnom> eeeeew, intel x86 assembler.... Kan inte skiten bara dö någon gång? :(
<DrGrov> Jag behöver inte kunna arkitekturer osv. för att vara cool. Jag har mitt skägg vilket räcker mer än väl + bra smak för livet.
<DrGrov> phnom: Vet inte riktigt vad du menar men jag instämmer helt med dig :)
<nighter> det kommer aldrig dö.
<nighter> :->
<nighter> någon måste ju kunna det
<nighter> så svensson eller svensson programmeraren kan skriva sina högnivå språk och vara glad.
<DrGrov> Ja men man är inte cool för att man kan något sådant.
<nighter> det är coolt att kunna ta 200kg i bänk också
<phnom> nighter: Jo, om de gör en till titanic och lyckas hålla skeppet flytande den här gången så kommer x86-bajset dö.
<DrGrov> nighter: Njaa, vete fan om det är speciellt coolt. Kanske för vissa ytliga personer...
<nighter> mm och för andra är det coolt om man är duktig på asm också.
<DrGrov> Ja det är det säkert. Dock inte min grej så jag yttrar mig inte mera om det :D
<DrGrov> Vem är sugen på en Ubuntu fråga här emellan? :D
<Whiskey> :P
<DrGrov> Har ett litet dilemma som jag försöker lösa men får det inte riktigt gjort som jag vill.
<Whiskey> Hade lite frågor on TOP commandot i terminalen
<DrGrov> Whiskey: Vad tänkte du specifikt på med TOP?
<Whiskey> finns det något sätt o filtrera det o bara visa sånt man vill se?
<Whiskey> tex på min shell kan jag se bara sånt jag startat o inte en massa oödoga saker
<Whiskey> "onödiga"
<DrGrov> Whiskey: Du skulle ju kunna använda htop istället?
<DrGrov> Whiskey: Jag föredrar htop istället för top, egentligen samma men lite mera grafiskt.
<DrGrov> Whiskey: Brukar själv sortera användningen enligt vilka processer som tar mest minne
<DrGrov> Whiskey: Dock vet jag inte om detta var det du menade specifikt.
<Whiskey> nja vetafan
<Whiskey> nja hade hoppats på o bara se de prosseser jag vill se att jag kör
<phnom> Whiskey: htop har lite inställningar för att dölja andra trådar
<DrGrov> Du kan ju sortera enligt användare
<Whiskey> tex ZNC/Eggdrop/InspIRCd etc
<Whiskey> jo men jag ser ändå 10000 andra saker som jag kör som inte intresserad mig alls
<Whiskey> se hur det ser ut över ssh
<DrGrov> Nja egentligen ser du ju det du vill se, processerna enligt vilka ditt användarkonto startar.
<DrGrov> *vilka ditt användarkonto startat
<Whiskey> jo
<Whiskey> men är ju 1000tals
<DrGrov> Ok, problemet blev svårare då. Det borde nog gå på något sätt skulle man kunna tänka sig.
<Whiskey> som tex
<Whiskey> 4767 anton 20 0 9660 896 892 S 0 0.1 0:00.03 gvfs-gphoto2-vo
<Whiskey> va fan bryr jag mig om de
<Kimmen> Whiskey: i såna fall får du nog kombinera med grep
<DrGrov> Du får ju in 4767 anton 20 0 9660 896 oavsett i htop hur du än försöker
<DrGrov> Det kommer oavsett fram fastän du sorterar specifikt i htop
<Whiskey> ja
<Whiskey> hur fan gör ja de då
<Whiskey> ge mig ett exampel se om jag kan få de o fuinka :)
<nighter> använd ps och grep istället.
<Kimmen> Whiskey: top -b -n 1 | egrep 'ZNC|Eggdrop|InspiIRCd'
<Kimmen> förutsatt att processerna heter så
<DrGrov> Går att söka med PID nummer också?
<Kimmen> är bara stoppa in det man vill ha med, separera med '|' (or)
<Whiskey> funkar toppen :D
<Whiskey> tack
<Kimmen> varsågod =)
<Whiskey> går de lägga de i en batch file eller något
<Whiskey> så de körs automatiskt när man startar den
<DrGrov> Kimmen: Går det att få CPUna att synas som 1 eller är det alltid 4 skilda?
<DrGrov> Beroende på förstås hur många CPUn man har :D
<Kimmen> Whiskey: går alldeles utmärkt
<Kimmen> DrGrov: ja, med växeln -I
<Kimmen> om jag inte minns fel
<DrGrov> Kimmen: Ok, tack. Märkte att onödigt att dom syns som 4 skilda, bättre med bara 1.
<Kimmen> DrGrov: det var inte en växel, du trycker bara I inne i top så växlar den
<Whiskey> meb va fab
<Whiskey> jag får command dinied
<DrGrov> Kimmen: Ok, märkte att det inte var en växel. Ok, funkar även i htop troligen också med I ?
<Kimmen> DrGrov: vet inte om det går med I men vet att det går att ställa
<DrGrov> Finns TuneIn Radio för Ubuntu?
<DrGrov> Kimmen: Ok, tack för hjälpen :) Jag skall försöka klura ut det senare ikväll då jag märker att htop blir prio nr. 1 :)
<Kimmen> ;)
<DrGrov> Top/Htop brukar sällan bli prio nr 1 men vetefan, kan ju bli det ikväll av någon anledning ;)
<Whiskey> har det tack :D
<einand> realubot: är du glad nu föresten?
<realubot> gusnan: Glad?
<realubot> gusnan: Oj. Fel.
<kodein> klad!
<realubot> einand: Glad?
<einand> realubot: Ja
<einand> Jag tröttna på ditt eviga gnällande, så jag gav bort #ubuntu-se-offtopic till #ubuntu-se
<realubot> einand: Jaha. Vad innebär det att du har gett bort #ubuntu-se-offtopic till #ubuntu-se?
<einand> vad låter det som?
<realubot> einand: Så du är inte längre op där då?
<einand> Tillsvidare är jag det iaf
<realubot> Jaha. Så vad är då skillnaden?
<einand> jag inte längre äger kanalen
<madbear> vem gör det då?
<einand> gör HakanS
<madbear> så vad ska hända med våran fina kanal?
<einand> madbear: vet inte
<einand> madbear: det har ju diskuterats i två dagar nu, har du missat det?
<madbear> nej men jag tycker inte att det har varit mycket tjat
<madbear> hur ska kanalen nu förvaltas, det undrar jag!
<einand> det är väl upp till håkan misstänker jag
<madbear> jahapp
<einand> jag funderar på att leka med en Core i7 3960X
<larsemil> tog i vatten i mitt akvarium på skrivbordet idag. problem med att stenarna flyter...
<bonds> Min maskin har swappat ganska rejält, nu finns mer ram ledigt, men den skriver fortfarande sånt till ram den var tvungen att swappa ut. Finns det något kommando som bara tar allt i swap och skriver till ram igen?
<bonds> har inga vettiga swappiness inställningar på denna maskin
<bonds> bara default
<phnom> einand: Så nu kommer man bli spammad av offtopic-polisen när man pratar data i #ubuntu-se-offtopic? ;D
<einand> phnom: det får du fråga HakanS jag har ingen aning om vad som händer efter dom tagit över kanalen
<phnom> bonds: Vad har du swap för?
<Whiskey> går det att göra så de går o växla mellan gnome2 och gnome3 i nyaste ubuntu=
<phnom> Whiskey: Välj fallback när du loggar in. Då får du typ gnome2
<Whiskey> kk
<Whiskey> va fan väljer jag de då :D
<Whiskey> får kolla på de
<Whiskey> misstänker att xrdp inte kommer veta va den ska välja
<phnom> Whiskey: Tror det är ett litet kugghjul precis uppe till höger om där man skriver in lösenordet
<Whiskey> nope
<Whiskey> gick inte
<phnom> Whiskey: Kolla så att du har gnome-session-fallback installerat också
<phnom> Whiskey:
<phnom> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/08/return-to-ubuntu-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<Whiskey> ja såg de nu )
<phnom> Finns det dokumenterat någonstans vilka paket som android importerar per default?
<propus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMSWRT6ynhs&feature=related
<propus> haha skadad kille!
<larsemil> phnom: android? du menar vad som är baspaketet?
<phnom> larsemil: Japp
<Whiskey> fan blir galen
<Whiskey> hur får jag inte mysql.h
<Whiskey> i ubuntu
<Whiskey> den kommer inte med "apt-get install mysql-server"
<drmegahertz> Whiskey: leta efter något i stil med mysql-dev
<phnom> Whiskey: libmysqlclient-dev
<drmegahertz> even better :)
<phnom> Whiskey: apt-cache search mysql | grep dev
 * andol tycker att apt-file är behändigt
<Myrtti> eller packages.ubuntu.com
<HeMan> man blir alltid glad när man ser en curl-output!
<HeMan> apt-file purge verkar köra curl
<jenny_> installerade ubuntu på en laptop, var Vista innan, nu klagar dom på att datorn inte klarar lika lång tid på batteri som innan
<maxjezy2> jenny_ så du kom med falsk marknadsföring?
<einand> jenny_: tyvär är det så, linux har mycket kortare batteri tid
<maxjezy2> einand gäller det all hårdvara?
<maxjezy2> tycker mig inte märka någon försämring på min netbook
<maxjezy2> men generellt så läser man ju om detta fenomen på nätet
<einand> maxjezy2: nästan iaf
<einand> jag testa väl något över 50 datorer förra året
<einand> alla fick 40-60% sämre batteri tid
<maxjezy2> min dator är 2 år gammal och har stått igång dygnet runt typ
<maxjezy2> hela tiden
<einand> min med
<maxjezy2> jag har fortfarande runt 8 timmar batteritid
<Kim^Work> Beror på hårdvara samt hur bra stöd det är för den i Linux...
<maxjezy2> antar att det bara säger "poff" en dag.
<einand> störst skillnad är det ny hårdvara
<maxjezy2> jenny_ jag tycker du i framtiden ska läsa på lite mer om ubuntu och linux så du inte säljer in något till dina vänner som de sedan blir besvikna över.
<maxjezy2> att bara säga "ubuntu är bättre" är en fet lögn
<maxjezy2> jag installerade ubuntu på min brors da
<maxjezy2> tor
<maxjezy2> för att han alltid åkte på virus
<maxjezy2> har man ingen anledning som överväger problemen man kan stöta på tycker jag öht linux är ett dåligt alternativ
<maxjezy2> speciellt för "newbies"
<einand> maxjezy2: säger förstås samma grej med windows
<maxjezy2> einand sant.
<maxjezy2> men med linux blir man lite som en "support" för sina vänner lätt
<einand> japp
<maxjezy2> med windows kan man bara ignorera dem och säga "skyll dig själv"
<einand> samt att man får själv all skit när det inte fungerar
<einand> om jag övertalar någon att köra linux, så får jag skiten för det
<einand> men om dom fortsätter att köra windows så skäller dom på miecorosft
<maxjezy2> jag har sagt upp all vännskap jag tidigare haft pga att mina föredetta vänner va såna jävla noobs på datorer
<maxjezy2> orka inte med deras värdelöshet
<einand> lol
<maxjezy2> det ska bli intressant att se vad min dotter föredrar av windows och linux
<maxjezy2> innan windows 7 var linux en favorit
<maxjezy2> men efter de här senaste versionerna av gnome/unity så har linuxvarianterna jag testat på skitit i det orange skåpet
<Barre> av alla OS jag har hemma så föredrar mina döttrar de som spelar Angry Bird, de kunde inte bry sig mindre om OS än vilka applikationer och/eller spel de kan spela :-/
<maxjezy2> Barre gillar de angry birds?
<Barre> mm
<maxjezy2> jag fattar inte hur man klarar 17:e banan
<maxjezy2> kan du fråga?
<Barre> hahahah
<maxjezy2> har nästan avinstallerat appen
<maxjezy2> vill ju komma vidare men de är så jäkla svårt
<einand> jag har kommit till bana 35 innan jag tröttna
<Barre> nu blev jag idiotförklarad av min äldsta dotter... tack maxjezy2 ;P
<maxjezy2> :)
<Barre> vilken Angry Birds... och vadå 17.... 17-1, 17-2 eller menar du 1-17???
<Barre> jag har ingen aning om vad de snackar om
<maxjezy2> angry birds poached eggs
<maxjezy2> värld 1
<maxjezy2> level 17
<Barre> sen är det bara att slänga in lite random "meh! asså ba, vaddå??? är du tokig lixom bah!"
<Barre> hahahah.... nu fick jag svaret : har du hört talas om youtube... pucko!  (det var riktat till mig, och inte dig maxjezy2 ) :)
<maxjezy2> ah
<maxjezy2> smart
<maxjezy2> ska kolla på tuben
<maxjezy2> det där med 17-1 osv va inte lätt
<jenny_> så det är bara att acceptera den lite kortare batteritiden då?
<mewerner_arand> Mjo, tror så.
<jenny_> men då kan dom njuta över allt annat som bara funkar istället :)
<Zelest> Hur kan jag uppgradera SpamAssassin till 3.3.2 på en Ubuntu 10.04 LTS maskin? :/
<Barre> hellre en kort njutning än en lång pina, eller hur jenny_ ;)
<mewerner_arand> Allting är ju en kompromiss i slutändan.
<jenny_> precis :)
<Nafallo> jenny_: skaffa storre batteri :-P
<jenny_> eller ett fräshare
<Nafallo> for att kompensera ;-)
<Nafallo> jag far ~6-7h pa min netbook. allt jag gjort ar att byta fran 7200rpm HDD till SSD :-)
<Barre> ryggsäck med två bilbatterier, är både bra för träningen och batteritiden
<Nafallo> Barre: mjo, men du lar inte ha nagon rygg efter ett halvar :-P
<Barre> men jävla vilken batteritid
<mewerner_arand> Zelest: https://launchpad.net/~spamassassin/+archive/spamassassin-monthly är väl ett sätt.
<Zelest> Ah
<Zelest> Frågan är hur production friendly den är :P
<mewerner_arand> Eller https://launchpad.net/~spamassassin/+archive/spamassassin-old kanske låter lite stabilare
<mewerner_arand> "For backups of the last known good version from spamassassin-monthly."
<Zelest> Aah
<mewerner_arand> Men man får nog se upp att inte köra på aoutouppdatering ändå, kanske... Om man ska in i produktion..
<andol> Zelest: Ett annat alternativt kan vara att plocka 3.3.2-paket från Ubuntu 11.10. Nu har jag iofs inte kollat överdrivet nogrant, men ser rätt lugnt ut beroendemässigt.
 * andol försöker undvika PPA:n såtillvida det inte finns explicit goda skäl att lita på dem.
<andol> Barre: Lite svårt att bestämma dig? :)
<einand> Barre: du kan ju få lite mindre träning om du väljer Lition batterier i stället
<Barre> andol: jag hade ett fel i mitt byobu script som resulterade i att irssi betedde sig konstigt, sorry :)
<christoffer> Hallå
<Barre> larsemil: fiskens substitut för !!   jag blir galen här
<christoffer> Jag har problem med en burk: Jag har kommentarat bort flera rader i interfaces för att ta bort gammal konfiguration
<christoffer> men de hänger fortfarande kvar
<christoffer> det är 3 VLAN och eth0 som ska bort men de vill sig inte...
<christoffer> eth1 som jag har konfigurerat rätt upptaderar sig vid omstart av "networking"
<christoffer> *uppdaterar
<christoffer> Finns det fler sätt att tvinga omstart av nätverksinställningar?
<Barre> christoffer: klistra in din interfaces i pastebin och posta länken så kan nägon säkert hitta vad som är fel (om felet ligger i interfaces)
<Barre> !paste | christoffer
<ubot2> christoffer: Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<christoffer> Barre, jag hittade felet nu. Tack endå! ..det var inte i interfaces utan "vconfig" jag var tvungen att tvinga ner vlanen
<christoffer> sedan kickade allting igång
<Zelest> Hur får man in File::Scan::ClamAV? Verkar inte finnas i apt-get och cpan failar.. :(
<coobra> Zelest: :D
<phnom> einand: Eller så skaffar man ett batteri med en fuckload av hål i: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15735478
 * phnom gör chsh -s /usr/bin/fish och ser hur mycket som går sönder.
<larsemil> Barre: http://fishshell.com/user_doc/faq.html#faq-history
<larsemil> Barre: verkar inte finnas något riktigt substitut
<Barre> larsemil: men!!!!!   det suger mammutstock jue
<larsemil> ja faktiskt
<larsemil> !! är ju räddningen
<ubot2> larsemil: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Barre> det är ju som att sluta "kopier" markerad text automagiskt för inklistring med mitten-mus-knappen bara för att säga att det inte behövs, det finns ju Ctrl+c Ctrl+v
<larsemil> blir en knapptryckning mer att trycka uppåt, home och sudo mellanslag
<larsemil> men inte lika smidig
<larsemil> sudo !!
<larsemil> kommer av sig själv
<larsemil> sudo kommer av sig själv
<larsemil> inte lika smidigt
<larsemil> Barre: vi borde registrera alla saker vi irriterar oss på under vår vecka och sen se om något är buggar, om något ska byggas in eller o mdet är förslag!
<larsemil> ett annat problem märkte jag var att sudo kommando, skriver in lösenord och även om jag skriver in det direkt igen så måste jag skriva lösenord igen också
<barzam> larsemil: du kan ändra det med visudo
<larsemil> ja jag såg det, men det gav vissa säkerhetsrisker. om du menar tty tickets grejen
<larsemil> om du inte menar det är jag idel öra!
<phnom> wtf, Fx s'nker mitt nätverk helt, allt blir olidligt segt...
<phnom> s/'/ä
<larsemil> vilken dist körde du sa du phnom ? :D
<phnom> larsemil: shaddap :(
<phnom> Ah, derp. Var min sshfs-mount som fuckade upp det.
<larsemil> HeMan: i december ska det komma en miui ics rom
<Barre> larsemil: att dokumentera det som irriterar är en bra idé, samtidigt som man dokumenterar det som är smidigare/bättre är lika viktigt (upptäckte precis function, funcsave och funcedit)
<larsemil> Barre: function är asigt smidigt
<Barre> mm
<Pierre__> Ok, så jag har inte varit inne i Ubuntu på ett tag å så ber den min uppdatera från 10.10 till 11.10 - Nu ser allt annolunda ut och jag hittar ingenting. Hur tar jag tillbaka det gamla utseendet? Framförallt - hur får jag bort vänsterkantens startknapplist?
<Pierre__> Och hur hittar jag inställningar, så att jag kan få tillbaka mina gamla gummi animeringar?
<Pierre__> Anyone?
<phnom> Pierre__: JAg är imponerad över att den överhuvudtaget startade som den skulle efter den uppdateringen :) installera paketet gnome-session-fallback och välj gnome classic när du loggar in
<phnom> Du kan välja med det lilla kugghjulet strax höger om där du skriver lösenordet
<Pierre__> phnom: Tack - Var hittar jag gnome-session-fallback?
<phnom> Pierre__: synaptic, eller apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<phnom> Pierre__: Det är fortfarande lite annorlunda, men det funkar i stort sett som det brukade göra.
<Pierre__> phnom: Toppen, tack. Jag skall prova.
<Pierre__> Loggar ut och in för att se att det fungerade.
<Pierre__> brg
<Pierre__> err
<Pierre__> brb
<Pierre__> phnom: Ja, det ser ut att fungera, men det ser verkligen skit ut. "Mac-wannabie"-start listen jag har i botten har fått en vit bakgrund. Dessutom har listen som jag en gång i tiden lyckades få bort, kommit tillbaka.. Detta gång with a vengance.
<phnom> Pierre__: :/
<phnom> Du kan nog konfa dom om du håller in alt och högerklickar på dem, mer än så vet jag inte
<phnom> larsemil: meeeeh, fish autocompletar inte brachar i git :(
<Pierre__> phnom: Tack, det fick bort bottenlisten, nu är det bara Mac-wannebie" problemet kvar..
<Pierre__> phnom: Jag skall söka lite..
<Pierre__> phnom: Använder du Compiz?
<phnom> Pierre__: Nope, men om du vill ställa in saker så kan jag rekommendera compizconfig-settings-manager
<Pierre__> phnom: Jag har Inställningshanteraren Compizconfig. Är det samma sak?
<phnom> Det är det nog ja
<Pierre__> phnom: Alla mina inställningar är kvar, men ingen animering fungerar.. Så frustrerande.. Nu När jag skriver så undrar jag om jag loggat in rätt. Jag kanske i all hast valde "utan animeringar".
<einand> är det en laptop?
<Pierre__> einand: Nej
<einand> ok
<einand> jag glömde min poäng nu, förlåt för jag störde *går och lägger sig igen*
<Pierre__> Å vart fan ligger alla inställningar?
<itmannen> Är det någon här som känner till en IRC-klient för Android ?
<itmannen> Jag har nämligen blivit med surfplatta :)
<gusnan> itmannen, www.andchat.net - är dock utan android själv.
<itmannen> gusnan,  Tack. Ska kolla
<larsemil> itmannen: connectbot + irssi. :)
<itmannen> larsemil,  Inte för jag förstår vad du menar. men det låter bra :)
<larsemil> itmannen: alltså jag kör ju irssi normalt
<larsemil> itmannen: och på surfplattan så sshar jag till min irssi server och kör samma irssi som alltid
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jisses. Det är för avancerat för mig.  Vill bara ha en enkel klient
<larsemil> irssi är jätteenkel. den simplaste klienten som finns
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> framförallt är det ju jättesmidigt att ha samma klient på alla plattformar
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jo jo. Jag har provat den
<larsemil> nu kan jag logga in från min telefon, surfplatta, laptop desktop eller annan persons dator och ha en irssi som kör och i den har jag irc, msn, googletalk och icq.
<larsemil> bättre kan man inte få det.
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jag tror dig. men det är inte det jag är ute efter just nu
<Myrtti> larsemil: irssi connectbot + irssi
<einand> Barre: http://chrome.angrybirds.com/
<larsemil> Myrtti: det jag kör
<Myrtti> inte normalt connectbot?
<larsemil> Myrtti: ne
<Myrtti> bra :-)
<larsemil> den har ju inte lika fint stöd för swipe mellan kanaler osv
<Myrtti> eller ... vad heter den nu, "doubletap"
<larsemil> vad gör doubletap? den har jag missat
<Myrtti> alt-a, eller byter till nästa aktiv kanal
<Myrtti> jag hittade förekväll at Swype Beta har stöd för finska och svenska nuförtiden, jag var så glad
<Myrtti> och det funkar fint med connectbot och irssi
<Haffe> Hej där.
<larsemil> men på en surfplatta tyckte jag inte swype var så bra. fick dra så låååångt
<larsemil> Myrtti: ^^
<Myrtti> hehe, jag har Ubuntu 11.10 på min ExoPCn :-P
<Philip5> HakanS: kör du med takeoff nu eller var det mest bara kul att prova?
<itmannen> Provar fran en surfplatta
<itmannen> ,
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag kör med takeoff. Men jag upptäckte ett problem med den. Det finns ingen avstängningsknapp i menyn.
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<Philip5> aha
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * kes0 spelar säckpipa
 * x_link dansar ännu mer
<Krawlezt> Missade jag 00:00 dansen?
<kes0> Japp
<Krawlezt> :(
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7movKfyTBII
<CasperN> :D
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-17
<mxed> snortel mortel simsala uppsala
<Squarism> nu ska jag till o installera ubuntu 11.10 64 bitar här... hur pass orekommenderat är 64 bitar eg?
<terge1> någon inne?
<Richiie> Tjena
<Richiie> tänkte passa på att fråga ifall det är någon som vet om det går att modifiera sin bashrc eller någon form av Terminal colour prompt som specefikt triggas när man sshar ?
<Richiie> och nej jag vill inte modifiera på local machine tänkte om det går att göra detta på en lokal burk ?
<Richiie> på en remote machine*
<Richiie> om man kan ha en specefik PS1 variabel med en speciell colour prompt som pushas när man sshar
<realubot_> Richiie: Den output som visas i Terminalen är väl beroende på vad du har för inställningar lokalt?
<realubot_> Richiie: Och jag t.ex. öppnar ett dokument med Gedit över sftp så får jag ju samma färger som om jag öppnar ett likadant dokument lokalt på datorn.
<realubot> Om jag t.ex. ansluter till servern med: sftp://username@host:port:/home/username/
<realubot> Och sedan från Nautilus lokalt öppnat ett dokument i katalogen som jag har monterat över sftp så kommer ju det dokumentet att innehålla samma färger som om jag hade öppnat ett dokument lokalt på datorn.
<realubot> Richiie: Så allt handlar väl om inställningar lokalt i din dator?
<phnom> Richiie: Alla vettiga lösningar jag kan komma på innefattar att ändra i .bashrc på din remote machine.
<Richiie> realubot: jo precis
<Richiie> phnom: hmm men jag tänkte är det möjligt att skapa ett alias i min bashrc varpå i det aliaset har jag en specefik ps1 kod (inte samma som jag normalt annars har hela tiden i mitt shell) ?
<Richiie> kmr den fatta då alias=ssh user@remote-dator export $PS1
<Richiie> ?
<Richiie> om det är möjligt dvs.
<phnom> Det går att exportera PS1an så ja, tror inte att den är beständig över sessioner då.
<phnom> Richiie: Varför vill du inte ändra i din .bashrc?
<Richiie> phnom: är lite jobb grejjer..
<Richiie> ville bara förenkla det hela med att exportera en lokal PS1 variabel vid ssh tillfällen
<Richiie> eller ja på ngt sätt skyffla fram egna färger som specefikt är när jag sshar.
<Richiie> men utan att ändra på remote maskinen.
<phnom> Richiie: Det kan gå med ssh user@host "export PS1='new PS1' && bash"
<phnom> Eh, andra hållet, så den exporterar efter att du startat bash
<phnom> Och ; istället för &&
<phnom> Fast det lättaste är nog bara att pusha upp en .bash_profile eller vad de heter och byta PS1a
<kodein> här är nån som ställt samma fråga: http://superuser.com/questions/221001/pushing-my-ps1-prompt-over-ssh
<kodein> "Put your PS1 prompt in ~/.ssh/environment and ssh session will carry it to every host you login." kan ju vara värt att profva
<Richiie> kodein: tack!
<Richiie> :)
<phnom> kodein: Nice, läste inte så långt ner i svaren på den...
<kodein> det kräver dock tydligen att "PermitUserEnvironment" är sant i sshd-konfigurationsfilen
<Haffe> Morgon.
<phnom> Morgen
<kodein> men annars kan man tydligen slänga på options i sin authorized_keys på remotemaskinen, först på raden för den nyckel man använder med din lokala maskin t.ex. command="bash --rcfile ~/.my_custom_bashrc -i" eller environment="PS1='C:\> '"
<Richiie> aj då.
<Richiie> jag får inte göra ändringar på remote maskinen... mkt byråkrati kring den
<kodein> Haffe: http://badassdigest.com/2011/11/11/atlas-shrugged-dvd-recalled-because-of-ideological-error
<Richiie> kodein: men skulle det inte gå att skapa en ny profil i tex gnome-terminal
<Richiie> och i den profilen speceficiera en PS1 variabel och via den ssha och på så vis få den färgkoden?
<kodein> möjligen?
<Richiie> att man tex kör i sin lokala bashrc ett alias och de aliaset ska ssh med speciella terminal profilen och den har satt en egen PS1 variabel för färgkoden.
<Richiie> tekniskt borde det ju funka
<kodein> det borde gå att ställa in vilka kommandon du vill köra i din lokala .ssh/config med, för varje host
<kodein> LocalCommand t.ex., ifall permitlocalcommand är sant på sshd:n
<kodein> LocalCommand "PS1='C:\> '" under relevant host i din .ssh/config
<kodein> eller det kanske kör det på din maskin? /me vet inte riktigt, orkar inte testa
<Haffe> kodein: Har inte vi vissa bekanta som dyrkar Ayn Rand?
<kodein> var hon inte gud på jorden, då?
<kodein> "AYN RAND’s timeless novel of rational self-interest comes to life...”
<Haffe> kodein: Det finns bara en gud och han pratar väldigt högt med skånsk accent.
<Haffe> Den här var lite häftig http://www.mk1manufacturing.com/www.mk1manufacturing.com/MMR-2G-1U_Images.html#0
<kodein> ernst-hugo?
<kodein> och det är väl sådär man får göra nu om man vill ha os x server i en datorhall, iom att macservrarna slutat tillverkas
<Haffe> Ja.
<amelia> haha
<Haffe> kodein: Vi pratade lite om att skaffa en begagnad xserve och stoppa in i Foo.
<amelia> os x servrarna var ingen höjdare.
<amelia> de var så dåligt stabiliserade i bakkant så de böjde sig och höll på att trilla ur sina rails.
<kodein> mja
<kodein> vill man ha borstad aluminium i rack så hade ju sun några såna mot slutet
<amelia> precis
<kodein> jag tror vi har några macservrar på jobbet, men det är nåt eget-itunes-projekt som aldrig riktigt lyfte
<bittin`> Xserve?
<kodein> Haffe: det vore ju kanske nåt :)
<larsemil> god morgon folket
<Barre> mörrn
<nighter> mörrn
<nighter> ny dag nya möjligheter
<Haffe> kodein: Det gäller dock att smyga in det.
 * itmannen väntar på en adapter
<Haffe> Den som väntar på något gott väntar aldrig för länge.
<itmannen> SÃ¥ jag kan koppla in mobilen till plattan
<itmannen> Tar nog tid för en trög att lära sig detta
<kodein> Haffe: den som väntar på något länge väntar ibland för gott
<phnom> Gah, jag hatar verkligen spotifys nya "let's do facebook"-skräp
<nighter> Ja me!
<phnom> (Upptäckte precis att de sabbar spotify-länkarna folk delar)
<larsemil> grooveshark <3
<phnom> larsemil: Ja, men då får inte artisterna några pengar :/
<larsemil> vem får pengar då?
<phnom> Eller får de det? Trodde det gick direkt till Grooveshark eftersom de (iaf förr) levde på att vem som helst kan ladda upp vilken musik som helst.
<phnom> Men jag kan ha fel
 * phnom går och drar något gammalt över sig
<phnom> Jag läste deras Legal Overview nu
<larsemil> phnom: dra arch över dig. :)
<antii> Debian \o/
<phnom> Dags att avsluta kontot på spotify strax då...
<phnom> larsemil: Finns det någon vettig spelare till GS eller är det deras flash som gäller fortfarande?
<larsemil> de kör html5 rakt igenom nu
<larsemil> phnom: http://listen.grooveshark.com
<larsemil> antii: jo debian funkar väl om man vill dra något GAMMALT öve rsig
<antii> larsemil: funkar bra annars med =)
<einand> konstigt
<einand> för när jag går in på sidan står det
<einand> Vi hade ett problem med att ladda Flash. Du kan ha en Flash-blockerare installerad. Om ja, inaktivera blockeringen (eller lägg till ett undantag) och ladda om sidan för att börja lyssna.
<einand> så dom kör inte html5 rakt genom
<larsemil> kanske för reklamen? :D
<einand> dom har flash för ljud uppspelningen
<einand> men gui m.m. är html
<larsemil> hade varit schysst om de använde webaudio för uppspelningen
<larsemil> men då måste de ju ha mp3 och ogg för filerna för att kunna spela i oss webbläsare
<einand> alla webläsare spelar inte upp mp3
<larsemil> det var ju det jag skrev
<bittin`> http://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/media/soasc/soasc_mp3/MUSICIANS/D/Danko_Tomas/Ja_ma_han_leva_T01.sid_MOS6581R4.mp3 bästa versionen av den låten :)
<phnom> bittin`: :)
<DrGrov> WTF einand ? Du gör en CTCP VERSION på mig... ? LOL
<phnom> DrGrov: Han gör det på alla ^^
<DrGrov> phnom: Varför det? Förstår inte poängen med att göra en ctcp version på någon....
<phnom> DrGrov: HAn samlar väl statistik eller nåt, eller så är han bara nyfiken...
<DrGrov> phnom: Just så, får väl sluta upp med det då i så fall :)
<phnom> Eller så, samlar han data på alla för att kunna pressa oss på pengar sen! :O
<DrGrov> phnom: Vad får du då du gör en ctcp version på mig?
<DrGrov> Alltså ingenting egentligen, kollade just vad jag fick fram.
<DrGrov> VERSION xchat 2.8.6 Ubuntu
<DrGrov> Nå väl, ingen skillnad.
<phnom> Min borde svara med tomma strängen nu iaf.
<Squarism> ok,... nu har jag installerat ubuntu 11.10
<Squarism> som funkar skit
<Squarism> hur hämtar jag ev buggar/fixar?
<Squarism> "update manager" verkar va borta
<mewerner_arand> Hmm, tror den ska finnas kver..
 * mewerner_arand kollar
<Squarism> ah.. kunde söka fram den
<mewerner_arand> Den kanske är menad att vara integrerad i software centre..
<Squarism> när jag försökte installera chrome.... x.y.z.deb gick paket databasen sönder
<Squarism> bra!
<Squarism> genom att endast öppna filen "Software center"
<mewerner_arand> Utan att du installerade debfilen?
<mewerner_arand> ...kör apt-get install -f och se vad som sägs...
<Squarism> mewerner_arand: : ok.. de ska jag prova
<mewerner_arand> (försöker lösa broken packages)
<Squarism> mewerner_arand: jag startade om datorn o fick en fråga om att reparera databasen, vilket jag nu gjort... tyckte ba det va lite shaky... / dåligt första intryckt
<Squarism> -t
<coobra> http://i.imgur.com/L9ifw.gif
<Squarism> Hur byter man workspace i unity med tangentbordeT?
<Myrtti> ctrl-alt och up/vänster etc
<propus> vart ändrar man så att en standard user får access till "/media/mountade diskiar" ?
<kodein> chgrp
<kodein> eller lägg till dem i storagegruppen
<propus> okej
<johanbr> kodein, är du säker? görs inte sånt med policykit?
<kodein> *axelryckning*
<itmannen> Fråga: är det någon här som vet hur man uppdaterar en surfplatta med android ? Nu är det android 2.1 med kernel 2.6.25.
<Philip5> Zambezi: så du smyger in... det var väl inte igår direkt?!?!
<Zambezi> Philip5: Jag idlar hela tiden.
<Philip5> Zambezi: aha så det är så det ligger till
<HakanS> Philip5: http://www.kanaltux.dk/2011/09/26/961/
<HakanS> Philip5: Man kanske skulle göra en svensk version?
<ePax> hmmz
<ePax> OpenSUSE 12.1 verkar vara 5k1t snabb :D
<Philip5> HakanS: en svensk version av vadå?
<Philip5> HakanS: av kanaltux?
<Squarism> Tja Philip5 !
<Squarism> Just installerat 11.10
<Squarism> total förvirring råder
<spacebug-> kring? (eller ja total är ju ganska allomfattande :)
<ePax> Det känns som om suse 12.1 är snabbare i virtualbox än ubuntu 11.10installerad på datorn.... w000t :D
<Philip5> Squarism: vadå då?
<Squarism> Philip5, unity o allt sånt.. körde ju 10.04 tills igår
<Philip5> ja fast jag kör ju kubuntu med kde så jag beöver inte bry mig om unity
<HakanS> yeager: Har du missat mötet?
<HakanS> peetra: Har du missat mötet?
<Dynamit> kde bläää
<Dynamit> Dislike ordentligt ifrån min sida
<Philip5> heja kde!
<Dynamit> BLÄ kde
<Philip5> go kde!
<Dynamit> Gillar inte hur det ser ut och organisationen i den gillar jag inte heller
<Philip5> allt med kde är bara bäst
<Philip5> :)
<spacebug-> jag har båda installerat nu för att testa lite
<spacebug-> jaghar fixat de problem i gnome/unity som gjorde att jag prova kde från första början
<yeager> HakanS, jag är på! vilken kanal?
<HakanS> yeager: #ubuntu-se-mote
<itmannen> Nu har jag "ramlat" över den optimala Live USB Installer. http://live.learnfree.eu/support
<itmannen> Sover alla bara för jag testar min surfplatta
<HeMan> itmannen: zzzzz
<itmannen> Och det är en kvalitesprodukt. Den kostade 795
<HeMan> itmannen: dx?
<itmannen> DX?
<HeMan> dealextreme.com
<itmannen> Dmtech
<HeMan> billiga prylar som dessutom är fraktfria
<itmannen> Avart. Ska lägga på minnet
<itmannen> *avart
<itmannen> *aha
<HeMan> auto completion ftw!
<CasperN> HeMan: fraktfria? hur lång tid tar det innan man får sina grejer då?
<HeMan> CasperN: fri frakt då
<itmannen> Instämmer
<CasperN> har hamnat på den sidan ett antal gr men aldrig vågat beställa
<CasperN> kanske man borde alltså
<itmannen> Jag trodde jag tog bort auto
<HeMan> man ska se till att kolla reviews innan man beställer
<HeMan> det kan vara riktigt riktigt dåliga pryla
<HeMan> men man kan även få tag i bra prylar
<CasperN> men tar det inte skitlång tid innan man får sin beställning från dem?
<HeMan> tog någon vecka för mig
<CasperN> ojdå
<CasperN> bra att veta
<HeMan> jag har bara beställt en gång
<CasperN> inte vid julhandel eller?
<HeMan> var en månad sen ungefär som jag beställde
<HeMan> en 7" android-platta kostar $89.99
<HeMan> förlåt, billigaste 7" kostar $79.80
<HeMan> det är lite trixigt att hitta saker dock, dom har så löligt stort utbud
<HeMan> wiked! dom har lager i europa nu
<HeMan> 3 dagar för deras 7" platta inom europa
<CasperN> trevligt
<CasperN> då får man bara se till att de fixar svensk layout på några av deras tangentbord
<CasperN> jag skulle behöva något trådlöst litet till en htpc
<itmannen> Jag har för stora fingrar för en surfplatta. Det blir gärna fel
<CasperN> fixa en stylus
<itmannen> Vad är det
<CasperN> penna avsedd för skärmar
<itmannen> Aha.
<CasperN> standard brukar alltid vara för korta och tunna
<CasperN> så det är inte fel att leta efter en som påminner om en riktig penna, annars går man mest bara och retar sig på dem
<CasperN> http://www.24.se/stylus-penna-c-1143-1.aspx?gclid=CIS0yZPavqwCFYJH3godVnpqqQ
<itmannen> Ok. Men det lär gå bra med vilken pinne som helst
<CasperN> japp
<CasperN> men man måste ju köpa saker
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Helt rätt
<itmannen> D
<itmannen> Dmtech 795kr på ok. Men den funkar if
<itmannen> Nu väntar jag på en adapter så jag kan koppl  in min
<itmannen> Mobil
<itmannen> Har roat mig att åka på samhället och kolla hur må g
<itmannen> Hur många oskyddade nätverk det finns
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * realubot applåderar.
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-18
<Squarism> finns de ngn sorts Compiz-config till unity?
 * mewerner_arand har för sig att ccsm ska funka till unity också...
<propus> Yepp it dose!
<propus> någon som är vaken?
<phnom> Morgens
<SvenTL> Någon här som kör Gnome 3 ?
<SvenTL> Eller rättare sagt,  använder shell-extensions i Gnome 3 ?
<SvenTL> Och får det att fungera?
<SvenTL> Inte det nej.....
<itmannen> På västfronten intet nytt.
<kodein> propus: ja!
<itmannen> Häva i mig lite kaffe och sen ut på ett litet uppdrag IRL
<Barre> idag är en bra dag, så god morgon på er!
<realubot> Hallå kanalen!
<larsemil> Barre: den bästa!
<coobra> nice kaffe är på G
<coobra> :D
<Barre> larsemil: \o/
 * realubot har precis hällt upp en kopp kaffe.
<phnom> Mmm, kaffe
 * phnom läser exjobbsrapport och opponerar sig
<kes0> Skål
 * kes0 halsar kaffe
<kodein> gutår, kes0, och skål
<phnom> gutefår
<kes0> Guttaperka
<kodein> jutefår, menar du?
<phnom> Nä, gutefår menar jag.
<amelia> morrn!
<kes0> Morrn
<realubot> phnom: Vad är det här? Jobbar du som doktorand eller vad är det frågan om?
<phnom> realubot: Nä, men det är en del av ens eget examensarbete att opponera på någon annas
<Guest59013> 7 minuter kvar till tingsrätten
<phnom> s/annas/annans
<realubot> phnom: Ja ja. Just.
<Coffe> 	4gb Fibre channel ciprico  vad säger ni om detta ? är de något vettigt ?
<realubot> kes0: Jasså. Du är här och säljer priratkopierade Ubuntu-skivor svart igen?
<realubot> *pirat
 * kes0 vifftar med en pistol
 * realubot skjuter kes0 i benet med en vattenpistol.
<realubot> kes0: Där fick du så du teg din Windows-user!
 * realubot med kes0 skämta.
<kes0> Tss
<realubot> Guest59013: Tingsrätten?
<realubot> Guest59013: Vad händer i tigsrätten?
<einand> realubot: skuld
<realubot> einand: Jaha. Det är du som gömmer dig bakom Guest59013.
<Guest60251> Japp
<Guest60251> WTF
<realubot> Guest60251: Var ligger Härryda tingsrätt då?
<Guest60251> göteborgs tingsrätt
<Guest60251> ulliviegatan 15
<amelia> *host*
<amelia> offtopic
<amelia> *host*
<realubot> Guest60251: Ok. Min kommun har en egen ju.
<Guest60251> k
<einand> så
<einand> nu är jag mig själv
<kes0> Drack du en norrlands guld?
<realubot> einand: Ullevigatan? Ligger inte GBG tingsrätt vid Gustav Adolfs Torg?
<einand> nej
<realubot> Nehe.
<amelia> ...
<phnom> einand: Bra, man får inte nicka guest och ha en felaktig /whois i tingsrätten.
<realubot> amelia: Ja ja.
<einand> jag finns i #swedroid-dev
<einand> sorry
<einand> #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<einand> menar jag
<kes0> De är fredag idag så ni vet xD
<coobra> fan
<coobra> jävla "sidhuvud" i wordpress :(
<realubot> coobra: Vad är problemet?
<realubot> coobra: Jag har lekt lite med WordPress, HTML och CSS.
<larsemil> coobra: tell me
<coobra> ska ladda upp en annan bild
<coobra> men jag får inte
<coobra> så lägger jag in den manuelt då dyker den inte upp är
<coobra> där*
<larsemil> låter som  handhavandefel. :D
<coobra> :p
<Barre> Coffe: har inte de blitt uppköpta av DotHill?
<Barre> mid screen dödde :(
<Barre> Coffe: är det DotHill som du kikar på?
<Coffe> Barre,  nej ,, en konkurs auktion
<Barre> Coffe: om jag inte missminner mig så köpte DotHill upp ciprico någon gång 2007-2009, är det en Array eller något annat du kikar på
<Coffe> 2 st av de.. samt en 	Qlogic Sanbox
<Barre> Coffe: 2st av vad? (misstänkter att det är HBA:er då :))
<realubot> coobra: Du får lära dig HTML/CSS.
<realubot> Så du länkar in bilderna rätt.
<Coffe> Barre,  --> 4gb Fibre channel ciprico 10x 500gb ide är vad texten säger
<Barre> en array alltså, spännande
<Barre> jag har ingen erfarenhet av dessa arrayer, men de hade ett rykte att prestera riktigt bra innan de köptes av DotHill
<Haffe> KLMOPQ?
<Haffe> QQQ?
<ePax> Typisk Gnome 3 att cpu fläkt låter hysteriskt :S
<phnom> ePax: Helt klart gnome 3's fel.
<ePax> verkligen synd :S
<einand> nu är jag dömd
<phnom> einand: Du får böta för att du lade dig under grannens bil?
<einand> phnom: #ubuntu-se-offtopic så slipper jag dra allt två gånger
<ePax> Vad är CPU %id i top?
<antii> ePax: \o
<antii> idle?
<ePax> antii: 0_o
<ePax> antii: Är du säker? :D
<antii> ePax: ja
<antii> ePax: fixa htop
<coobra> 전 이만 갑니다
<ePax> Du hade rätt
<ePax> Så cpun på idle är 93%
<ePax> wtf
<antii> ePax: 7% används dvs
<ePax> är det så
<antii> japp
<ePax> Det låter logiskt för jag gör inget å cpu användnig är låt... men det som är ICKE logiskt att cpu fläkt snurrar på högvarv som om den hade sniffat amfetamin
<ePax> låt = låg
<Kim^Work> ePax: Du har inte drivrutiner för att reglera det?
<ePax> Kim^Work: Jag hade samma problem med Fedoran... Och nu använde rjag opsneuse 12.1 men cpu flälkt låter lika hemskt som i fedoran... Instalerade precis yast2-frequency så att man kan reglera energi användning men den låter lika hemskt som förr...
<ePax> Fast jag inte gör nåt vettigt på datorn... Det känns som man vill tillbaka till gnome2... den tysta gnome2 :D
<antii> ePax: Installera Debian så blir det bra..
<antii> ePax: kör det hemma på laptopen med gnome 2.3.
<antii> ePax: på jobbet kör jag ubuntu med openbox :P
<ePax> Kör debian på en virtuell server... Tänkte ha suse som desktop eftersom jag har redan ubuntu på min "media" server hemma...
<antii> ePax: Debain is the way!
<phnom> ePax: fancontrol fungerar inte eller?
<ePax> phnom: nope
<phnom> ePax: Om du är säker på att det är Gnome 3 så borde du rapportera det som en bugg till devs. De kanske kan hjälpa dig..
<phnom> Jaha...
<Coffe> *** buffer overflow detected ***: siege terminated :/
<Barre> ett möte, en presentaion och två sidor dokumentation kvar.. sen helg
<antii> Barre: Skönt.
<Coffe> Barre,  du jobbar fan bara halvtid :P
<andol> Coffe: Fast å andra sidan måste han gå på möten.
<Adonai> Satan,El Diablo, Shaitan, Sofia Rosengren 32år, World Class City Göteborg,she lives in proteckted adress, her father name Johansson, Westmarksgränd 21, 44435 Nödinge.Satan,El Diablo, Shaitan,
<fgh> klol
<[Spooky]> Äntligen helg! :P
<kodein> nu igen?
<kodein> det var ju för bövelen bara en vecka sen!
<antii> Snart är det måndag! :-)
<Lorge> Men först är det helg ;)
<Philip5> Barre: alla modeller på fotomässan undrade om du kommer och fotar dem imorgon?!?! de verkar vänta på en kille som vet vad han gör....
<realubot> kes0: Vad håller du på med? requested CTCP ping from realubot?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Slitit hårt under veckan?
<kodein> man är som en urvriden trasa när veckan är över
<realubot> kodein: Är det så tufft att jobba som sysadmin? :S
<kodein> det vet jag inte
<kodein> men jag antar det
<kodein> tur man bara har det som hobby, kanske :)
<realubot> kodein: Vad jobbar du med då?
<kodein> systemförvaltning
<[Spooky]> realubot: Mm, så skönt att vara ledig nu, så nu blir det att pilla med en minecraft server sånt e kul.. :P
<Philip5> kodein: hade varit lite lustigare om du haft systemförvaltning som hobby ;D
<realubot> kodein: Vad är det?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Vad jobbar du med då?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Varför jobbar du inte med din minecraftserver 7 days a week?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Dator/klädbutik, så säljer och reparerar datorer osv...
<kodein> Philip5: mjo, det hade det ju kanske
<kodein> realubot: att jag utvecklar och förvaltar mjukvarusystem
<[Spooky]> realubot: MÃ¥ste leva med.. ;)
<whomee> fifasen vilken slapp fredag
<realubot> kodein: Jaha.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ok.
<realubot> Philip5: HAr du också börjat skicka CTCP requests?
<Philip5> realubot: gjorde bara till dig för att du pratade om det :P
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<kodein> håhåjaja
<Haffe> Ihihihihihihi
 * kodein ger Haffe hafvre
<Haffe> Hest mot folkgrupp?
<realubot> Skärp er.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Vi är tre admins på den och vi strävar efter att folk ska få spela gratis på den...
<realubot> Varför hjälper folk till med minecraftservrar? Vad är meningen med att hjälpa folk med lira minecraft?
<realubot> "Enligt åtalet har 21-åringen varit den mest aktiva av männen. Han åtalas för för att ha skickat 17 hotbrev till personer inom pälsnäringen och djurhantering, samt deras familjer. Många av breven var skrivna i 21-åringens eget blod."
<realubot> Öh. Hur tänker man då?
<realubot> Han kunde lika gärna ha skickat med sitt leg.
<realubot> Oj. Fel kanal.
<karlw> hur felsöker man en wlan uppkoppling.
<karlw> den verkar mest allmänt kass
<Guest66358> tjena, jag kan inte spela in från min mic men jag kan ha samtal i Skype. När jag försöker ändra input i "sound record" så finns det bara master att välja på. Hur löser jag detta?
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-19
<nighter> Om jag bygger ett rpm paket på fedora kommer det fungera på Redhat enterpise linux?
<nighter> eller måste jag bygga på samma os.
<mewerner_arand> nighter: Jag har inte koll på rpm riktigt, men jag antar att det är samma som med .deb: Förutsatt att dina dependencies existerar skall det vara lugnt.
<mewerner_arand> Men problemet kan vara att när man bygger något defineras beronden av de versioner av program man har installerade i buggmiljön, så om man har otur skijer det sig.
<mewerner_arand> s/buggmiljön/byggmiljön/
<nighter> ok
<nighter> ska bygga för rhel och fick tips att centos är likt rhel
<nighter> så det kan funka
<nighter> eftersom jag inte har någon licens av rhel annars hade det ju så klart vart lättast använda rhel
<mewerner_arand> Annars är Scientific Linux väldigt likt också, samt oftast mer i framkant jämsmed RHEL jämfört med CentOS om jag har fattat saken rätt...
<nighter> lätt att få tag i rpmbuild kommandot?
<nighter> till den disten?
<kes0> God morgon
<spacebug-> morrn
<itmannen> Så var det dags. Att börja en ny dag. Ska snart ut och åka en sväng som vanligt.
<spacebug-> mhum
<itmannen> Grattis. Nu verkar det som grafiken i min laptop gett upp. :(
<niklaswe> =( illa
<itmannen> Är det ingen här som vet hur man uppdaterar en surfplatta med nyare android ?
<kes0> realubot: Japp jag pingade ;P
<kes0> itmannen: Såhär, lägg mjukvaran som är en potatislimpa på plattan sen tar du en slägga o slår på limpan tills den åkt in helt
<kes0> Glöm inte att kolla datum på limpan så du du inte sätter in en gammal vara
<Haffe> "When I apply my battle theory, minds are relativley blown".
<hume> hello... nån som har tips på en bra trådlös router för hemmabruk, mest linux-datorer, en hel del trafik i nätverket, bla strömmande film?
<antii> hume: wnr3500L
<hume> ok...vet du hur den är jämfört med linksys e4200?
<hume> vad är ddwrt....?
<einand> ddwrt är en linuxdistor för inbyggdasystem, och specielt wifi-accesspunkter
<hume> ok....nåt jag borde ha användning för.....? har aldrig hört talas om det
<Adonai> Satan, El diablo, Shaytan, Sofia Rosengren 32 years, World Class city Göteborg, she lives in protekted adress,
<Adonai> her father name is Johansson, adress Westmarksgränd 21, 44435 Nödinge. blond hair, Satan, El diablo, Shaytan,
<Adonai> Jesus is Lord, Tsidkenu the lord of rightoutness
<Haffe> Vem är den där snubben?
<Myrtti> har varit i #ubuntu och #ubuntu-offtopic också
<Haffe> Vem är det?
<Myrtti> vet inte
<kes0> Öhm
<kes0> adonai verkar ju skum i hjärnan
<Philip5> vad/vem är det?
<kes0> Ingen aning
<Philip5> hehe, men varför skrev du om adonai då?
<kes0> 11:49:55 < Adonai> Satan, El diablo, Shaytan, Sofia Rosengren 32 years, World Class city Göteborg, she lives in protekted adress,
<kes0> 11:49:57 < Adonai> her father name is Johansson, adress Westmarksgränd 21, 44435 Nödinge. blond hair, Satan, El diablo, Shaytan,
<kes0> 11:50:00 < Adonai> Jesus is Lord, Tsidkenu the lord of rightoutness
<Philip5> skrevs det här i kanalen??
<kes0> Japp
<Philip5> och drog sedan?
<kes0> Mm
<Philip5> verkar inte finnas på freenode längre heller
<kes0> Okej
<Philip5> annars hade jag satt en bann
<Philip5> tjena HakanS aka kdenlive master guru :)
<HakanS> Philip5: Tjena Philip. Hur är det såhär på lördag middag?
<Philip5> bara bra. äter sen brunch
<HakanS> Skönt. Själv blev jag väckt av barnen kl. 7 av att de ville ha frukost.
<Philip5> HakanS: du får dressera dem att alltid göra frukost åt dig på sängen istället
 * HakanS irriterar sig på Windows. "Starta om datorn så att viktiga uppdateringar kan slutföras"
<HakanS> Tacka vet jag Kubuntu.
<Philip5> heja kubuntu!
<Philip5> HakanS: du som gillar foto. ska du inte ta med dig ungarna på fotomässan idag? du kanske inte bor nära sthlm?
<HakanS> Philip5: Ska dressera dem bättre. Jag har i alla fall fått dem att använda Kubuntu.
<HakanS> Philip5: Tyvärr är det för långt. Bor i Trollhättan.
<hume> HakanS, kubuntu vs ubuntu.... vad säger du? jag lyckas inte riktigt komma till tals med kubuntu själv...
<Philip5> hume: du menar att du inte blir till freds med kde?
<hume> Philip5, right, testar och prövar, det verkar så snyggt och smidigt, men sen är det nåt som strular varje gång.
<Philip5> HakanS: ja det är ju lite långt bort kanske för ett mässbesök. annars är det rätt skoj. jag var där igår
<hume> t ex min nya samsung 900x, jag kaninte högerklicka med touchpadedn i kde, men det funkar i ubuntu.....
<Philip5> hume: mest är det nog en vanesak tror jag. sedan kan ju alla så klart få tycka om olika
<hume> går säkert att fixa, men.....friktion....
<HakanS> Började med Ubuntu (gnome) för 6 år sedan, men efter att ha provat Kubuntu några veckor senare så var jag såld.
<hume> min erfarenhet är alltså att det verkar behövas mer handpåläggning för att det ska funka... tyvärr
<Philip5> för min del så känns kde mycket mer modernt
<hume> håller med..... ser modernt ut, känns modernt.....men....
<hume> kanske ska ge det en chans till då...?
<Philip5> jag kör inte laptop så jag har ingen koll på om det är några särskilda grejer med det där
<hume> ok, kan vara det
<Philip5> nästan det enda som jag skulle önska nu är att kio var än mer optimerat
<hume> varför?
<Philip5> det är kdes gränssnitt för in och ut-data till olika enheter som diskar och annat
<hume> mmm.....vad med kio stör?
<Philip5> det går mycket fortare att flytta saker från terminalen än genom kdes gränssnitt som använder kio
<hume> ok
<Philip5> HakanS: har du skrivit till utvecklaren av takeoff att du vill ha avstängning i menyn?
<hume> nån som direkt kan rsync-flaggor för att uppdatera en katalog....är det -a?
<Philip5> -a funkar
<hume> rsync källa mål?
<Philip5> -av om du vill se vad som händer
<Philip5> ja
<HakanS> Philip5: Nej. Har inte tagit mig tid till det. Står på att-göra-listan.
<Philip5> HakanS: ok :)
<Philip5> hume: -avz om du synkar över internet och vill komprimera data för trafik
<Philip5> usch vad jag har tråkigt då
<spacebug-> sortera underklädslådan! :P
<Philip5> spacebug-: det låter nästan ännu tråkigare än jag har det som slösurfar
<spacebug-> ;)
<niklaswe> Philip5: ta en öl och softa ännu mer? :)
<Philip5> har dåligt med öl hemma. sitter där emot med en kaffe
<niklaswe> ah  :P
 * niklaswe sitter med en öl :) rätt smarrigt ;)
<Philip5> det kan jag tänka mig
<itmannen> Vad menas med detta ? Please download firmware by USB and copy onto the flash of device
<itmannen> Flash of device ?
<niklaswe> kopiera till usbstickan ?.
<itmannen> ja USB förstod jag. Men blev lite fundersam över ordet flash
<niklaswe> vad är det du ska göra?
<itmannen> Jag ska uppdatera en surfplatta
<niklaswe> oki
<itmannen> Men jag har en känsla av att det kommer att gå åt pipsvängen
<niklaswe> jag har aldrig gjort det, så kan tyvärr inte hjälpa dig.
<itmannen> Ok. Nä det  begär jag inte heller :)
<swecarp> hejsan jag har upptäckt en sak helt plötsligt har jag kde plasma som alternativ vid inlogning  hur får jag bort det från datorn
<swecarp> hej då
<realubot> itmannen: Har du skaffat surfplatta?
<swecarp> hejsan
<swecarp> är det någon här
<CasperN> nä
<spacebug-> jo då
<spacebug-> nån minus till
<spacebug-> minut*
<swecarp> har ett problem som jag som ny börjare inte kan lösa
<spacebug-> fråga bara frågan..
<swecarp> har helt plötsligt utan att jag har märkt det fått kde plasma som skrivbordsmiljö. det ligger som ett alternativ vid in logg men jag vill inte ha det kvar kör gnome
<swecarp> hur tar man bor det
<spacebug-> sudo apt-get remove kde-plasma-desktop
<swecarp> tack
<swecarp> jag tror att jag har letat över allt efter ett svar på detta
<swecarp> hmmmmmmmmm terminal säger att det inte är instalerat
<swecarp> brb skall bara logga ut och kolla igen
<swecarp> tillbaka
<swecarp> det står kde plasma arbets yta
<spacebug-> hum
<swecarp> har goglat och sökt i frågor på ubuntu men kan inte hitta en lösning
<spacebug-> om du väljer den vid inloggning kommer du då in i kde?
<swecarp> japp  det blir kde skrivbord
<spacebug-> hum ok
<spacebug-> då är det inte bara sessionsfilen som är kvar då
<swecarp> ok
<spacebug-> har du kde-standard installerat?
<spacebug-> ett paket
<spacebug-> dpkg -s kde-standard
<swecarp> jag har inte vad jag vet instalerat kde
<spacebug-> uppenbarligen är det ju installerat iaf och det är inte med som default om du inte kör kubuntu
<swecarp> jag kör inte kubuntu utan ubuntu 11,10
<swecarp> skall se om jag hittar paketet
<spacebug-> om du kör; dpkg --get-selections | grep kde      så ser du alla paket som är installerade som heter nått med kde
<spacebug-> kan va paketet kde-workspace du vill ta bort
<swecarp> har dessa 2
<swecarp> kde-workspace-data				installkde-workspace-kgreet-plugins
<spacebug-> bara de två?
<swecarp> det var en hel del kde filer
<swecarp> nu hittade jag mer
<spacebug-> ;)
<swecarp> man får ju läsa allt på skärmen :-
<spacebug-> hehe
<swecarp> här är hela skärm dumpen   http://paste.ubuntu.com/743412/
<spacebug-> prova: sudo apt-get remove kde-workspace
<swecarp> nu blir jag arg snart vad är världs rekordet för kast med gammal dator
<swecarp> E: Kunde inte erhålla låset /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resursen tillfälligt otillgänglig)E: Kunde inte låsa administrationskatalogen (/var/lib/dpkg/). Använder en annan process den?
<swecarp> det blir väll att instalera om hela skiten för 5 gången
<spacebug-> nej nej
<spacebug-> du har ett annat program igång som försöker komma åt paketsystmet
<spacebug-> synaptic? software center?
<swecarp> jippi jag löste det hadde paket hanteraren uppe så det var den som låste komandot
<spacebug-> :)
<swecarp> enligt te4rminal så är workspace borta
<spacebug-> ok
<swecarp> skall logga ut och kolla brb
<swecarp> tillbaka
<spacebug-> du får kanske reboota för det där tom, eller försvann det?
<swecarp> den försvann inte bootade omm men nu skall jag kolla lite mer kan ha instalerat något program för skrivbords teman
<swecarp> spacebug-:  är du kvar
<swecarp> spacebug-:  jag löste det hadde instalerat program för att redigera skrivbordet och det var ett kde program
<itmannen> Detta är helt omöjligt för mig att få att funka :( Tips mottages tacksamt: http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1126/kendom7upgradeinstructi.pdf
<itmannen> Provar att uppdatera via min hustrus maskin
<Peyam> Tjena
<Haffe> Hej.
<Peyam> Vet ngn , ngt om ipod?
<Haffe> Den är vit och fyrkantig?
<Peyam> när jag trycker på apparna jag installerat så kraschar appen direkt
<Peyam> nej
<kes0> Hur maximerar man ett fönster med tangentbordet?
<madbear> alt+F10?
<madbear> f11 är full
<kes0> Får inte till med f10 blir tecken här där man skriver
<kes0> f11 funkar
<kes0> madbear: alt+f10 då kommer jag upp till menyn i terminal'
<kes0> Nä inte nu
<kes0> Hehe va fan
<madbear> kes0: funkart eller?
<realubot> kes0: Alt+F10 växlar mellan maximerat och minimerat läge.
<realubot> kes0: Fönstret måste ju vara fokuserat när du maximerar.
<[Spooky]> Är Jabber bra för voice?
<Myrtti> vad menar du?
<[Spooky]> Funkar det bra, bra ljudkvalitet, Skype funkar ju bara ca 10 uppstarter, sen blir det något fel med det...
<Myrtti> jag har några problem med min gtalk videochat och empathy, efter några minuter är ljud bakom videon
<Myrtti> har det inte om jag används Gmail och googletalk-plugin man kan ladda när från Google's sidan
<Myrtti> med Skype har jag haft inga problem, utan att det används mer CPU'n
<kes0> madbear: Jo men inte maximerat
<[Spooky]> Jabber med Pidgin stöder inte voice? Eh ok..
<Myrtti> yuppers
<andol> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jingle_(protocol) säger att stöd finns i Pidgin 2.60
<andol> s/2.60/2.6.0/
<Myrtti> och jag har läste en bok som säger at gåss pratar svenska ;-)
<[Spooky]> Jaha det ligger en gammal i 11.10
<andol> [Spooky]: Nje, tycker det ser ut som om Ubuntu 11.10 har Pidgin 2.10.0, vilket verkar vara senaste releasen. Notera att 2.60 ovan var en felskrivning från min sida.
<andol> I övrigt har jag dock ingen erfarenhet utav hur det faktiskt fungerar i Pidgin.
<[Spooky]> andol: Ah nu ser jag det, lite seg idag, men det är ok jag skippar jabber..
<[Spooky]> andol: Tack för visat intresse i alla fall. ;)
 * andol ville mest få in termen Jingle i sammanhanget...
<nighter> ubuntu 11.04 och 11:10 funkar inge vidare på min burk håller mig till 10.10 :->
<[Spooky]> Ok, jag tycker att 11.10 är mycket bättre än 11.04 på min maskin, så än så länge är jag nöjd.. :P
<nighter> kör macubuntu tror det blir något knas med några paket därför när upgraderar
<nighter> compiz verkar slå sönder allt.
<nighter> men känner mig hemma i macubuntu så vill inte byta.
<[Spooky]> nighter: Macubuntu?
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-20
<[Spooky]> Tjena jenny!
<jenny> hej
<[Spooky]> Allt bra idag?
<BenjicMouse> Gotländska låter typ som en ryss som snackar svenska.
<mewerner_arand> Tack för att du delar med dig.
<BenjicMouse> Du vara hålla med?
<mewerner_arand> Jag vara ointresserad.
<spacebug-> coobra: där?
<itmannen> Gooood mooorning internet. Vitt på backen och -3.5
<itmannen> Detta leker jag  med nu. http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/498/tabletp7picthumb.jpg
<itmannen> Men jag går bet med att uppdatera den.
<DrGrov> God morgon allihopa
<DrGrov> Hur skall jag få in ett nytt Java i 10.04? Min nätbank klagar på föråldrad Java version
<DrGrov> Synaptic och Update Manager hittar ingen ny Java version :(
<itmannen> http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/6176/imagetyx.jpg
<itmannen> Dags att åka ut och hämta en hund att rasta.
<itmannen> >> Gone
<Haffe> Morgon.
<itmannen> Snart dags för dagens andra uppdrag IRL Det tar på en lathund.
<Haffe> Vem är denna itmannen+
<bamsefar> Ingen som vet.
<Haffe> Det finns en blog som drivs av någon som kallar sig för itmannen.
<bamsefar> Jasså?
<Haffe> Ja.
<alibaba> någon som har haft problem med DRM skydd vid spelning av video via  (VIA PLAY) i ubuntu?
<alibaba> hittar väldigt lite (inget alls) vid googling
<Myrtti> DRM :-(
<realubot> Haffe: Vem itmannen är? itmannen är kungen av kanalen.
<realubot> Det är han som regerar. Om du förstår vad jag menar.
<realubot> Myrtti: Öh?
<realubot> Myrtti: Vad är det med DRM?
<realubot> Myrtti: Aha, nu ser jag.
<[Spooky]> realubot: :P
<realubot> [Spooky]: Folda!
<realubot> [Spooky]: LÃ¥t prollen jobba! ;)
<Barre> Philip5: bidde ingen fotomässa för mig
<Philip5> Barre: mä! :(
<Philip5> vadå då?
<Barre> har rest lite fö mycket i jobbet och ingen i familjen hade lust att gå, måste anpassa mig efter deras önskemål... ligger lite på minus här vettu
<Philip5> Barre: 2 x :(
<Philip5> Barre: var asaballt
<Barre> köpte du något sköj där då?
<Philip5> nä men testade en massa olika gluggar
<Barre> sköj
<Barre> var du på några inspererade några bra förläsningar
<Philip5> inte så många faktiskt men det var ju en massa fotografiska utställningar också. en del ganska bra grejer
<Philip5> kollade på lite demogrejer av användning av studiogrejer med modell
<Philip5> Barre: http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/8959/massae.jpg
<Philip5> du missade att stå på shoot out och sikta med stora telen mot varandra mellan nikon vs canon :D
<Philip5> 600 mm glugg ger viss räckvidd
<bittin> ah fotomässan?
<Philip5> yes
<joel135> tycker ni att det är fel att avsluta meningen "Kanske var huset rödmålat innan" med frågetecken? utelämnar man "Kanske" går det ju bra
<kodein> nä
<joel135> ok
<Barre> Philip5: jo, jag har varit på mässan de senaste gångerna, alltid spännande
<Philip5> Barre: japp. mest kul att kolla på prylar. däremot så tycker jag inte att "mässpriserna" var så där fantastiskt låga
<kodein> det brukar väl aldrig vara några jättefynd
<Philip5> nä och det är därför det inte känns som man ska gå loss på shopping där även om många verkar tro att det är jättebilligt. iof alltid kul att få klämma, känna och sedan äga direkt
<einand> mässpriser är väl numera högre?
<einand> än vanligt
<Philip5> på fotomässan var det mest lite som de vanligare lite lägre priserna på prisjakt.nu
<Philip5> japanphoto hade en del väskor från lowepro som var nedsatta men det var bara ett par modeller i begränsat antal men typ en pall
<kodein> prisjakt-appen är bra att ha med sig ;)
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> men eftersom man så klart hade med sig sin egen kamera så var det lite kul att sneppa på feta objektiv som man aldrig skulle ha råd med och fota lite
<Philip5> var några tjejer som jobbade i en monter snett över sigmas monter som verkade rätt trötta på att de hela tiden fick vara fokus för de som testade sigmas objektiv :D
<kodein> hehe
<bittin> :D
<realubot> Monter? Brudar?
 * realubot funderar på att börja gå på fotomässor.
<realubot> Har man tur finns det även en och annan kamera på fotomässan men det är inte så viktigt.
<Philip5> fotomässa är kul, så är det bara
<realubot> joel135: Nej. Det är inte fel att avsluta en sådan mening med frågetecken. Frågan är snarare om det går att avsluta meningen utan frågetecken.
<realubot> Philip5: Ja. Och många brudar som står i montrar är snygga. Så är det bara.
<realubot> Fotomässa eller ej.
<realubot> Philip5: Du kanske borde satsa mer på brudar än på kameror så det blir några barn gjorda i den här kanalen?
<bittin> jag har nästan blivit plastpappa =(
<realubot> Öh va?
<realubot> Åt Philip5?
<bittin> ne
<realubot> Synd.
<realubot> bittin: Nästan? Nära skjuter ingen hare.
<bittin> jag vet inte om jag vill bli det
<realubot> Nej. Det är nog ingen hit.
<realubot> Jag måste resa mig för att koppla in en nätverksabel. Åh, vad jobbigt.
<bittin> :<
<realubot> Snart dags för ett uppdrag AFK som itmannen skulle ha sagt.
 * realubot pluggar i en nätverkskabel.
<Philip5> låter otäckt
<HakanS> Är det någon som vill vara OP i kanalen #ubuntu-se-offtopic?
<Philip5> jag är inte ens där :/
<Philip5> jag är tillräckligt offtopic i den här kanalen många gånger
<Philip5> :O
<lag^> onödigt med op!
<CasperN> ^^
<itmannen> Nu åter hemma efter en del uppdrag IRL. Ska grisa i mig lasange och sedan forstätta med att försöka uppdatera min sufrplatta
<lag^> om alla bara följer de enkla reglerna :)
<itmannen> lag^,  Men det gör inte alla
<Philip5> itmannen: såg du bilden jag postade ovan på stället som du missade i helgen?!?! :D
<lag^> itmannen: Nej, en del överdriver :D
<itmannen> Philip5,  Nej jag loggade precis in
<Philip5> itmannen: http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/8959/massae.jpg
<CasperN> vad är det för fel på de som är OP nu? eller är syftet bara att kolla om fler vill?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ganska mörk bild
<Philip5> itmannen: där kunde du stått och siktat och skjutit på nikon-snubbar med fett canon-tele
<Philip5> jo
<itmannen> Philip5,  Om jag ska få ett fett objektiv så måste jag nog sälja allt jag har :)
<HakanS> Philip5: Amelia, och Nafallo är inte heller intresserade.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Ska einand sluta ?
<einand> HakanS: jag är gärna kvar, om jag får
<itmannen> einand,  Nä du får inte pga din partiskhet och inkonsekvens
<Philip5> HakanS: är nog för att vi har fullt upp här :)
<einand> ?
<Philip5> itmannen: har inte heller några förväntningar att skaffa ett sådan men de är kul att testa
<einand> enda personen som någonsin blivit bannad och kickad är realubot
<HakanS> einand: Ja, det får du.
<einand> :)
<itmannen> HakanS,  Varför ställer du frågan om det redan finns en OP ?
<HakanS> itmannen: Därför att det nu är LoCot som "äger" kanalen.
<itmannen> Einand borde ersättas då han inte har viljan eller förmågan att följa reglerna
<HakanS> Samt att det nog behövs fler-
<CasperN> itmannen: när bröt han mot en regel?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Jasså. Han påstår att det är han som äger den kanalen
<realubot> HakanS: Jag tar gärna över om du köper en sådan här till mig i julklapp: http://www.inet.se/artikel/1969415/asus-zenbook-ux31e
<CasperN> itmannen: han ägde kanalen förut
<itmannen> CasperN,  Hur många tillfällen vill du jag ska räkna upp ?
<CasperN> börja med en
<itmannen> CasperN,  CTCP i parti och minút strider mot reglerna hur man ska bete sig
<einand> itmannen: jag gav bort kanalen igår
<itmannen> einand,  Bra
<einand> om jag inte följt reglerna hade jag nog vart bannad vid det här laget
<einand> och dom gånger tex amelia sagt till mig så har jag nog i de flesta fall anpassat mig
<einand> så snälla, sluta snacka skit om att jag inte följer reglerna
<HakanS> itmannen, CasperN, einand m.fl: Det är rätt ointressant vad som förekommit i #ubuntu-se-offtopic tidigare.
<CasperN> håller med, nya tag nu :D
<einand> HakanS: bara medela mig vad som skall göras, så självklart kommer jag följa det
<itmannen> einand,  Du blir inte bannad för du är kompis med "rätt" folk
<einand> Vilka är "rätt" folk då?
<realubot> Ja. Vi drar ett streck över det som har varit och går vidare med #ubuntu-se-offtopic.
<einand> för jag är då inte kompis med någon op här
<CasperN> hakanS försvann....
<itmannen> einand,  Det vet du nog bäst själv
<einand> Faktiskt inte
<itmannen> einand,  Ok. Vill man inte förstå så gör man det inte heller.
<einand> Jag vill gärna förstå, hur du tänker om saker
<einand> så förklara
<itmannen> Jag för min del tänker bojkotta offtopic kanalen så länge det är nuvarande OP
<einand> bara för realubot blev bannad?
<itmannen> Är det någon här som har uppaterat en surfplatta ?
<einand> Jag uppdaterar min då och då
<realubot> Jag accepterar einand som op om någon/några fler personer är op. Och inte einands kompisar då.
<itmannen> realubot,  :) Rätt så
<einand> realubot: jag brukar faktiskt tilldela op till folk jag inte gillar, för att få en bredare dynamik
<CasperN> kör på anarki, jag vill inte ha en massa OPs i en offtopic kanal
<realubot> itmannen: Problemet blir att hitta 1-2 objektiva och oberoende personer.
<realubot> einand: Jaha. Så det är därför du har satt Markslap som op i #ubuntu-se-offtopic då eller?
<CasperN> bah, sånna finns inte
<itmannen> realubot,  Men då kör vi efter CasperN förslag
<einand> realubot: precis
<CasperN> då får ni ta in en Op som inte kan svenska
<realubot> einand: Jag uppfattar det precis tvärtom. Att du utsåg honom till op för att han håller med dig.
<itmannen> realubot,  Helt klart var det så
<realubot> Jag vet inte om anarki är så bra i.o.f.s.
<einand> Nej, han utsågs till op för att han vågar säga mot mig, och inte delar min åsikt hur kanalen sköts
<einand> Zambezi utsågs till op främst pga att han vill ha realubot kvar i kanalen
<CasperN> sätt mig som OP då, jag håller inte med någon av er, och jag tycker inte om er heller
<realubot> Jag lägger min röst på madbear. Han vågar säga emot einand. Dock vet jag inte om han vill avsätta dyrbar tid på #ubuntu-se-offtopic.
<einand> madbear blev op, för vi delar inte en enda åsikt om nått
<realubot> einand: Bra så.
<einand> det är vad jag kallar dynamik, och kompletering
<realubot> Jag köper Zambezi som op också.
<itmannen> CasperN,  Men vad gör du här om du ogillar oss alla ?
<CasperN> jag loggar era samtal för att i framtiden använda dem mot er
<itmannen> CasperN,  Ok. Secret Service för FRA
<realubot> Mitt förslag på op i #ubuntu-se-offtopic är således: einand OCH madbear OCH/ELLER Zambezi.
<itmannen> realubot,  Nope. Jag förkastar ditt vat av einand
<realubot> Jag har inte tillfrågat någon av dom.
<realubot> itmannen: Ok.
<CasperN> måste man dränka alla kommentarer med en massa smiles för att folk ska fatta ironi?
<itmannen> CasperN,  Nädå. Dränka behöver du inte. Det rcöer med en
<itmannen> CasperN,  Du förstår att det syns inte vad du menar här som öga mot öga
<CasperN> om du förstod vart diskussionen ledde, dvs att man var tvungen att ha en som kontra med åsikter och inte var partisk, så skulle du nog fatta
<Philip5> inte för att vara petig men borde inte diskussionen om vem som ska vara op i en annan kanal hållas i den kanalen?
<itmannen> CasperN,  Jag läser vad som skrivs utan att lägga in några egna slutsatser om hur du menar det
<CasperN> Philip5: alla som deltar i diskussionen vill ju inte joina
<Philip5> då kanske de inte heller ska ha några synpunkter
<CasperN> itmannen t.ex
<itmannen> CasperN,  Vad vill du ?
<CasperN> vad menar du?
<itmannen> CasperN,  Du angav mitt namn
<realubot> #ubuntu-se-offtopic har ju gått och blivit on-topic i #ubuntu-se i.o.m. att den har blivit en officiell ubuntu-kanal.
<CasperN> till Philip5
<realubot> Jag godkänner takt av minst TVÅ av dessa som op i offtopic: einand/Zambezi/madbear/phnom/larsemil/itmannen.
<realubot> *rakt av
<realubot> Om ni frågar mig.
<itmannen> Är det någon som lyckats med detta ? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/269/kendom7upgradeinstructi.pdf/
<einand> att få en blank sida?
<madbear> inte allt einand , men mycket ja
<bittin> itmannen1337
<itmannen> http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/1126/kendom7upgradeinstructi.pdf
<realubot> Jag öppnar inte random-pdf:er. Kopiera och klistra in i pastebin istället.
<itmannen> realubot,  Random PDF ?
<itmannen> realubot,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/744178/
<itmannen> bittin,  ?
<CasperN> itmannen: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet
<itmannen> CasperN,  Ok. men jag fattar inte vad det åsyftar
<CasperN> förmodligen också en form av ironi eftersom du inte är 1337 när du länkar fel
<itmannen> CasperN,  Så 1337 är en form för att dumförklara mågon ?
<CasperN> i detta fall kanske, ibland inte, se det som att någon säger, "fan vad smart du är" när du gjort något korkat
<itmannen> Då är det väl bättre att öppet skriv på vanlig svenska att man är en dum idiot som råkade länka fel. Och inte fega bakom några siffror
<CasperN> suck...
<itmannen> Precis min åsikt också
<CasperN> "Leet, l33t, leetspeek, eller 1337, är språkbruk inom bland annat online-kulturen."
<CasperN> du sitter på IRC
<CasperN> vad förväntar du dig?
<itmannen> Jag vet så pass. Och därför måste jag kunna allt och aldrig göra något fel. Eller ? Ni har det bra som är totalt  felfria i allt. Jag avundas er
<itmannen> För övrigt så är detta absolut första gången jag ser detta med 1337 här. Någon vill nog göra sig viktig
<itmannen> Snacka om en storm i ett vattenglas pga en dålig länk
<itmannen> Nu annat viktigare än detta.
<itmannen> >> Gone
<realubot> itmannen: Jag undviker att öppna pdf-filer där jag inte känner till källan till pdf-filen (inte du utan skaparen av pdf-filen). Det var därför jag bad dig klistra in i pastebin. Dessvärre kan jag inte hjälpa dig med problemet nu när jag läser innehållet i pastebin.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag förklarar bara vad jag menar med random-pdf:er.
<realubot> random <=> lösryckt
<[Spooky]> realubot: Nä har så mycket annat nu.. :P
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ja ja. I understand. :)
<Wolf-hbg> hej
<haffe> Hej.
<Wolf-hbg> Om man ska ha en bra mobiltbredband 4g vilket modem och vilken operatör är ni mest nöjda med här inne ??
<Wolf-hbg> Det ska klart fungera bra med Ubunto
<Wolf-hbg> Vad är ni minst nöjda med då ??
<haffe> :)
<Wolf-hbg> Haffe är det alltid så tyst här ??
<nighter> kör inte mobilt bredband 4g ;)
<nighter> har något 3g still kör från telia.
<nighter> när är ute på vift.
<Wolf-hbg> kör själv mobilt hos 3 men är miss nöjd med de och tänkte gå över till 4g och annan operatör
<Wolf-hbg> Så alla förslag tass varmt i mot
<einand> nighter: jag kör 3g hos telia
<haffe> Kör inte heller 4g.
<einand> 4g fungerar på tok för värdelöst för jag skall orka mecka med det ännu
<Wolf-hbg> Hur har ni täckningen på Felia
<bittin> dagens musikköp: http://forum.slagsmalsklubben.se/viewtopic.php?pid=111862#p111862
<einand> deras 3g?
<einand> Inga problem alls,förutom längst ut i skogen
<Wolf-hbg> Oki
<einand> fast där har jag edge med
<einand> så ligger på runt 200Kbs även där
<Wolf-hbg> Jag bor i Helsingborg bara man kommer utanför statsgränsing så har man dålig täckning med 3
<Wolf-hbg> Om man lyckas få täckning
<Wolf-hbg> http://www.linuxportalen.se/forums/2011/09/01/tele2-4g-ubuntu Bra att läsa om man vill ha 4 g
<Wolf-hbg> Ha en trevlig kväll här inne :)
<itmannen> Så där. Du var uppdrag 3 IRL utfört. Nu är det bara resten kvar.
<itmannen> Jag har fått ett problem på halsen. Återställa en NTFS som blivit formaterad. Inte av mig märk väl :)
<itmannen> Det finns iof ett gäng linux-skivor man kan försöka med. Men jag är osäker på vilken som funkar bäst.
<einand> itmannen: gör som mig, var uppkoppla när du gör ditt irl
<einand> itmannen: photorec är nog det bästa programmet för att återställa filer
<itmannen> einand,  SÃ¥ du menar att jag ska en en dator med mig ?
<einand> ja
<einand> har alltid jag
<einand> mer än 10 meter från hemma = laptop under armen
<itmannen> Iof så har jag IRC i min mobil också :)
<itmannen> Eller min nya surfplatta janske
<itmannen> *kanske
<einand> vad för modell har du på surfplattan?
<itmannen> Det är en av dom dyrbara på marknaden. 795 kr på OK :D
<itmannen> Tablet-P7
<einand> ok
<einand> :)
<itmannen> men den funkar iaf
<einand> inget fel pådet
<einand> kostar 1290 som billigast på pricerunner
<itmannen> Fyller sitt syfte med att kunna använda webben och en massa annat
<einand> japp
<einand> verkar väldigt prisvärd
<itmannen> Och cracka skyddade wifi :)
<einand> :)
<itmannen> Finns en app att ladda ned för detta.
<einand> men bara wep
<einand> http://www.netlogic.se/Tablet-P7-2.aspx
<itmannen> Ja kanske det. jag vet inte säkert. Har inget behov av det
<einand> http://www.netlogic.se/Tablet-P7_upgrade.asp¨x
<einand> relativt nya uppdateringr med
<itmannen> Nja. Det ska nog inte vara ett x på slutet
<einand> http://www.netlogic.se/Tablet-P7_upgrade.aspx
<einand> skall det vara
<itmannen> Japp. så var det. men jag blir inte klok hur dom får update att funka. Har provat så jag snart får ett spel
<einand> själv har jag denna http://www.pandawill.com/new-gpad-gforce-tablet-pc-9-7-inch-3g-wcdma-bluetooth-android-2-2-ips-8gb-aluminum-shell-silver.html
<einand> fast utan 3g
<itmannen> Men det är liksom i en annan divition
<einand> Kanske
<itmannen> Jo det ser du väl på prisskillnaden
<einand> japp 800kr enligt pricerunner
<einand> och 12000kr enligt dig
<einand> menar 1200
<einand> men visst, håller med
<itmannen> Nä min kostar 795
<einand> ja och den kostar 2000kr
<einand> 2000 - 795 = 1205
<itmannen> Ok.
<einand> men absolut, din är prisvärd, gillar den faktiskt
<itmannen> Dom har väl kanske ett extrapris på min
<einand> ser så ut :)
<einand> skall manhandla något skall man göra det på fredag
<itmannen> Varför då ?
<einand> black-friday
<einand> den dagen folk handlar mest på hela året
<einand> då sänker alla sina priser
<itmannen> Vet inte vad black friday är
<einand> det är den dagen det köps mest på hela året
<einand> första löningen före jul
<itmannen> Aha. Men varför ska man handla just då ?
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Friday_(shopping)
<einand> för att då sänks priserna med säkert 20% eller mer
<einand> pga att konkuransen är så hög
<itmannen> Ok.
<itmannen> Jag kikar på Hirens boot-cd. Undrar om det kan vara något ?
<einand> den är skit bra, förutom att den är lite gammal nu
<itmannen> Det är version 15. Så väldigt gammal kan den väl inte vara
<einand> tror jag nog
<itmannen> Ok
<einand> den har ju slutat updateras
<itmannen> Men jag ska testa den ändå
<einand> hum..
<einand> ser ut som någon har åter upptaget jobbet
<itmannen> hum ?
<einand> eller nä
<itmannen> Vad dillar du om ?
<einand> att den är gammal
<itmannen> Jasså :)
<itmannen> Undrar om den stödjer USB
<einand> http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<einand> det gör den väl förstås
<einand> så gammal är den inte
<itmannen> Men vad fariken. Det går ju inta att ladda ned
<einand> Lasse Brandeby är död
<antii> offtopic
<itmannen> einand,  Kommer du åt nedladdningsmöjligheten ?
<itmannen> Men här gick den att ladda ned: http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/
<joel135> hahaha kallas skratt. vad kallas naaaw?
<victor_> Hej jag har ett problem med mitt huwai modem
<victor_> Det går bra att ansluta och sådär men efter ett par minuter kopplar anslutningen ner
<victor_> Då måste jag starta om datorn för att det ska fungera igen
<itmannen> Märklig upplevelse. Jag har provat att installera ubuntu i en laptop hur många gånger som helst
<itmannen> grafiken har kracshat vareviga gång. Ända tills jag testade att Siantific Linux
<itmannen> *Scientific Linux 6
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<bittin> x_link: sluta ring The Hidden så förjävligt =(
<x_link> bittin: Ehmmm va?
<bittin> x_link: jag försöka komma in på en BBS
<bittin> men det är dataparty i Tingsryd så alla ringer så förjävligt :(
<bittin> http://csdb.dk/event/?id=1868
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo! dancing bear!
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-12
<ben72> var någon annan på fscons?
<einand> ben72: jag var
<ben72> einand, 3vligt! tyckte du det var bra i år?
<einand> mer avslappant än tidigare tycker jag
<einand> ben72: vi kanske träffadeds, jag var en av dårana som sprang runt med kamera hela tiden
<ben72> det fanns några av er. :)
<einand> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151124789417997.448059.583277996&type=1&l=82a89bf8d5
<einand> ben72: några du känner igen på bilderna?
<ben72> einand, japp många :) men jag hade inte fastnat på någon bild hehe
<einand> ben72: laddar fortfarande upp ;)
<ben72> kul med bilderna!
<einand> 14 bilder kvar
<johanbr> efter att ha läst https://igurublog.wordpress.com/2012/11/05/gnome-et-al-rotting-in-threes/ tror jag det är dags att sluta använda gtk3
<johanbr> man kanske skulle prova xfce...
<andol> johanbr: Beror inte även xfce på gtk?
<andol> (Med reservation för att jag faktiskt inte har läst artikeln.)
<johanbr> andol: så vitt jag vet gtk2, inte gtk3
<andol> johanbr: Ah, fast underhålls gtk2 fortfarande? Annars är det väl bara en tidsfråga innan även xfce blir gtk3?
<johanbr> det är iofs sant...
<johanbr> hmm... vad gör man?
<johanbr> jag tror gnome har skjutit sig i foten med gnome 3, och det tycker jag tyvärr gäller ubuntu också till viss grad
<ibm> någon som känner till något bra program som rensar bort gamla kärnor?
<coobra> tanperare
<realubot> God morgon.
<veryape> ibm: ubuntu tweak, kör deras janitor
<ibm> jag hittar inte ubuntu tweak i programmet synaptic?
<larsemil_> jag har ett problem.
<larsemil_> när jag kör irc utan screen så får jag massa fina färger. när jag kör irssi i screen så får jag inte det.
<larsemil_> vart ska jag börja kika för att ändra det?
<larsemil_> Nu äntligen
<larsemil_> jag hade ju inte 256 färger.
<ibm> jag hittar inte ubuntu tweak i programmet synaptic
<ibm> vet någon hur jag kan hitta denna program?
<larsemil> http://larsemil.se/den-basta-terminalen-urxvt/ skrev en blogg om urxvt och varför man ska använda den
<bamsefar> larsemil: DOES NOT SCALE! ;)
<bamsefar> Att kopiera terminfo till alla maskiner. :P
<larsemil> har du inte hemkatalogen på nfs på alla maskiner? :D
<ewook> ibm: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<ewook> ibm: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.8.x/0.8.2/+download/ubuntu-tweak_0.8.2-1~precise1_all.deb
<larsemil> någon som vet varför urxvt startar under vissa fönster!?
<karlw> sounds like you are putting to much logic into your database
<karlw> why do a "replace" in the database?
<karlw> I would sorta of get it if you wanted to do a search.... but replace doesnt make sense
<ewook> karlw: ?
<karlw> theres a SELECT ... FROM ... WHERE xyz REGEX ""
<karlw> well.. anyway... putting logic into database = bad design
<ewook> feels like you jumped into the channel in the middle of a sentence.
<karlw> i might have
<karlw> but the argument still hods
<karlw> holds
<Barre> it depends on the topic, if we were discussing TCP/IP then your argument sucks ;P
<karlw> anyone knows how to add the hexchat ppa to ubuntu 12.04?
<karlw> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable/ubuntu precise main"
<karlw> doesnt seem to work
<karlw> ...or, i cant see any hexchat when doing apt-cache search hexchat
<ewook> Well, if you added it correctly, you should have it. http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Release
<HakanS> karlw: Varför skriver du på engelska?
<karlw> ops
<karlw> trodde jag va på en annan kanal
<karlw> #hexchat
<karlw> sitter ir irc2 o är helt förvirrad
<ewook> haha
<ewook> bra där ;)
<karlw> ewook: Men varfor funkar inte : sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable/ubuntu
<karlw> +precise main"
<coffen> för det är inte så man adderar apt-repoitory ,  vad jag vet. utan man anv ppa länken .
<coffen> iofs enligt manualen ska de fungera  fast där står ' inte "
<ewook> karlw: jeu, fel syntax.
<ewook> eller, nä.
<ewook> eller, jo.
<ewook> E: Malformed line 62 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<ewook> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ewook> apt-cache search hexchat
<ewook> hexchat - IRC client for X similar to AmIRC
<ewook> well, har du kört en apt-get update?
<ewook> (fel syntax för jag använde explicit det du skrev (+precise main) ) ;)
<coffen> Barre:  hur är livet ?
<realubot> ibm: Du får adda Ubuntu Tweak PPA.
<realubot> ibm: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<realubot> ibm:  sudo apt-get update
<realubot> ibm:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<realubot> karlw: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable
<ispookan> realubot: Godkväll tjejjen!
 * larsemil saknar när realubot sparkade in dörren
<realubot> ispookan: Hallå sötnos.
<realubot> larsemil: Ja, det var tider det.
 * realubot minns sin vilda ungdom.
<bamsefar> Hrrm, vilket paket innehåller add-apt-repository?
<larsemil> bamsefar: software-properties-common
<ibm> realubot dåligt att ubuntu tweak inte finns med på det vanliga förrådet eller hur?
<ibm> realubot finns det ingen annan program som tar bort gamla gnu/linux kärnor och som finns på de vanliga förråden?
<ibm> realubot visst är det dåligt säkerhet med att lägga till program som inte finns med de vanliga förråden?
<ibm> realubot visst rekommenderas inte detta?
<gusnan> johanbr, intressant läsning (angående länken du postade inatt)
<johanbr> gusnan: jo, gnome verkar mer och mer bli "my way or the highway"
<johanbr> tyvärr...
<gusnan> Man kan ju hoppas det kommer nån vettig fork av Gtk snart...
<johanbr> när det har gått så långt att gnome-utvecklare rapporterar buggar på icke-gnome program för att de har detaljer som inte stämmer med gnome 3-filosofin är det ganska illa
<johanbr> gusnan: jo, man kan ju hoppas...
<HeMan> fast gtk är väl inte så knasigt? det är mer gnome (och unity) som man tänkt sönder?
<HeMan> var iofs ett tag sedan jag tittade på "ren" gtk
<gusnan> HeMan, Dom som gör teman för Gtk säger att dom måste uppdatera dom för varje version - alltså 3.4 till 3.6 så måste temat skrivas om till stor del... Dessutom pratar Xfce-folket om att Gtk3 bara blir tyngre och tyngre...
<HeMan> gusnan: ajdå, trist
<HeMan> finns det något vettigare då?
<HeMan> om man inte vill köra qt vill säga
<gusnan> HeMan, Inte vad jag vet... Qt? Bah! ;)
<johanbr> finns väl inte så många vettiga gui-toolkits
<HeMan> motif!
<HeMan> eller så inte...
<johanbr> enlightenment, kanske
<johanbr> om de nu nån gång får ut en release
<HeMan> ilixi på directfb?
<gusnan> Hur är det med Cinnamon? Den bygger väl på Gtk3, eller har jag fel?
<johanbr> HeMan: hade inte hört talas om det förut, men det ser väl ok ut - verkar dock mest tänkt för mindre system
<johanbr> ja, cinnamon är gtk3
<HeMan> johanbr: kollade bara runt lite, har inte heller hört talas om det förut
<Barre> coffen: jovars, själv då?
<dodel> Hejsan! Jag har gjort delad mapp på mitt Windows 7. Hur går jag in på den via en datorn som har ubunu 12.04?
<johanbr> dodel: starta filhanteraren och klicka på nätverk i menyn eller i panelen till vänster
<gusnan> HeMan, johanbr - angående Xfce och Gtk3: http://mail.xfce.org/pipermail/xfce4-dev/2012-May/029843.html
<Screedo> godkväll
<lag^> morrn
<ibm> dåligt att ubuntu tweak inte finns med på det vanliga förrådet eller hur?
<ibm> finns det ingen annan program som tar bort gamla gnu/linux kärnor och som finns på de vanliga förråden?
<ibm> visst är det dåligt säkerhet med att lägga till program som inte finns med de vanliga förråden?
<ibm> visst rekommenderas inte detta?
<einand> beror på vad programmet gör
<andol> ibm: Det beror på, men man ska helt klart vara lite extra försiktig med tredjeparts-förråd, och i alla fall göra någon form utav bedömning utav vem som ligger bakom förrådet.
<swecarp> andol:  man kan gå på en nit ändå det har jag gjort
<andol> swecarp: Nej, det räcker förtås inte att göra någon form utav bedöming, det ska ju även vara så att bedömning är någotsånär korrekt :-)
<einand> tex. har Philip5 gjort paketen, så skall man fundera en extra gång ;)
<swecarp> einand:  bra sagt min kubuntu blev hel knas efter en såda instalation
<realubot> Epostadresser är väl inte skriftlägeskänsliga va?
<realubot> Jag menar, det spelar ingen roll om man skriver en adress med stora eller små bokstäver?
<einand> skift menar du?
<einand> realubot: beror på epost serven, vissa är
<einand> dock är det väl praxis att alltid skriva med smått
<realubot> T.ex Real.Ubuntu@istheshit.com är samma sak som real.ubot@uistheshit.com
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> *Real.Ubot == real.ubot
<einand> beror på serven, tex gmail hanterar dom olika
<realubot> i en epostadres?
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> :(
<realubot> Jag trodde att det inte spelade någon roll.
<realubot> einand: Jo, men det är inte idiotsäkert. Så om det står Gunnar.Gran så kan jag inte ta för givet att epost till gunnar.gran är 1. Når mottagaren 2. Når rätt mottagare.
<einand> japp
<realubot> ibm: Jag har ju tipsat om hur du installerar Ubuntu Tweak från PPA.
<realubot> ibm: Det är en säkerhetsrisk att lägga till program från PPA som du inte litar på ja. Det är korrekt.
<realubot> ibm: Lägg inte till PPA om du inte litar på personen bakom PPA:t.
<realubot> ibm: Du kan ju avinstallera gamla kärnor med apt-get. Du behöver inte ha Ubuntu Tweak för att avinstallera äldre kärnor.
<realubot> ibm: dpkg-query --show linux* | grep "image\|headers"
<realubot> Så ser du vilka kärnor du har.
<realubot> ibm: Du tar bort en kärna med:
<realubot> ibm: sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.2.0-29 linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic
<sandelius> Hej Alla. Jag har inte kört Ubuntu sedan 11.04. Funderar på att ta tag i mitt Mac-missbruk och ge mig in i leken igen. Hur fungerar "nya" ubuntu. Har fått höra att det nya skrivbordsmiljön är sisådär?
<realubot> ibm: Om du vill ta bort t.ex. kärnan 3.2.0-29.
<realubot> sandelius: 12.10 lär vara långsammare än 12.04.
<realubot> Men jaghar inte testat 12.10 själv.
<realubot> Dock så har ju 12.10 en nyare kärna än 12.04.
<sandelius> realubot: Hur är den "nya" docken som nu förtiden återfinns på vänster sidan?
<realubot> Den är ju inte ny för 12.10.
<realubot> Finns i 12.04 också och i äldre versioner.
<realubot> sandelius: Docken är väl okej.
<sandelius> Men jag skrev att jag inte varit med sen 11.04 :)
<realubot> sandelius: Okej.
<realubot> sandelius: Jag tycker den är helt okej men föredrar ändå snabbare skrivbordsmiljöer, typ LXDE i Lubuntu.
<ibm> realubot vart är det i systemet man kan ändra så att t. ex. systemet sparar bara de två senaste gnu/linux kärnorna?
<realubot> Jag behöver inte Unity (nya gränssnittet i Ubuntu). Klarar mig lika fint med en traditionell skrivbordsmiljö som LXDE.
<realubot> ibm: Läs under LIMITING MAIN KERNEL ENTRIES : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602
<sandelius> realubot: Det är just Unity som jag hört mindre bra saker om. Linux Mint kanske vore ett bättre val?
<realubot> ibm: Oj, gäller visst äldre versioner av Grub.
<realubot> sandelius: Tja, jag tycker Unity är okej.
<realubot> sandelius: Du har ju mycket att välja på: Xfce (Xubuntu), LXDE (Lubuntu), KDE (Kubuntu), Unity eller Gnome Shell (Ubuntu).
<realubot> sandelius: Gnome Shell är ju det som många kallar Gnome 3.
<realubot> sandelius: Som t.ex. är standard i Fedora.
<realubot> sandelius: Mint använder väl något fulhack, typ MATE?
<realubot> Eller hur var det nu ...
<sandelius> MATE 1.2
<realubot> Cinnamon bygger väl på Gnome 3 tema men är nog inte stabilt.
<realubot> sandelius: Du får helt enkelt testa.
<realubot> Har du en äldre dator rekommenderar jag Lubuntu eller Xubuntu.
<realubot> Annars är nog Ubuntu/Mint en smaksak.
<realubot> *Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Mint
<sandelius> realubot: Jag planerar att sälja min Cinema Display och Air.
<realubot> sandelius: Okej.
<sandelius> Finns det någon skärm likvärdig med en Apple Cinema?
<realubot> sandelius: Ingen aning.
<realubot> sandelius: Fråga i ##hardware?
<sandelius> realubot: Det är en fröjd med en riktigt bra skärm.
<sandelius> realubot: Ska kola, tack
<ibm> realubot jag har xubuntu 12.10 men vad är egentligen skillnaden mellan xubuntu och lubuntu de är väl ganska lika?
<realubot> ibm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88936/how-to-remove-old-kernel-versions-automatically
<realubot> ibm: Xubuntu använder skrivbordsmiljön Xfce och Lubuntu använder Skrivbordsmiljön LXDE.
<ibm> realubot men när det gäller snabbhet och prestanda är de väl ganska lika?
<realubot> Lubuntu använder fönsterhanteraren Openboux, Xubuntu använder Window Manager Xfwm.
<realubot> ibm: Skulle tro det ja.
<realubot> ibm: Men jag har knappt testat Xubuntu.
<realubot> Svårt att tro att Xfce är mer lättviktigt än LXDE.
<realubot> Men visst, det är nog väldigt liten skillnad.
<ibm> realubot och vad är skillnaden mellan dessa Linux Mint, Unity, eller Gnome Shell (Ubuntu), när det gäller snabbhet och prestanda, är de då snabbare eller trögare?
<realubot> ibm: "Subsequent reviewers emphasized Xubuntu's perceived deficiencies in performance to highlight Lubuntu,[10][11] a project with similar goals but using the LXDE desktop environment as opposed to Xfce. For instance, Damien Oh of Make Tech Easier noted in May 2010, "So what about Xubuntu? isn’t it supposed to be the lightweight equivalent of Ubuntu? Sadly, that is a thing of the past. The truth is, the supposed lig
<realubot> ibm: Xubuntu är väl framförallt för lite äldre datorer. Det är väl tanken i.a.f. Inte att det ska vara lättviktigt i första hand. Lubuntu är nog mer lättviktsdist.
<realubot> Även om skillnaden nog inte är så stor.
<realubot> ibm: Jag upplever att Lubuntu är snabbare än Ubuntu/Kubuntu och att det beror på att LXDE är en rappare skrivbordsmiljö än Gnome 3 och KDE.
<gusnan> realubot, så du menar att "vara lättviktig" och "vara för äldre datorer" är två _olika_ mål?
<realubot> gusnan: Nej, men inte samma mål heller.
<realubot> T.ex. så kan ju en dist för äldre datorer ha bättre stöd för äldre hårdvara utan att för den skull vara lika lättviktigt som en dist som marknadförs som just lättviktig. Men i regel går väl en dist för äldre hw hand i hand med att vara lättviktig.
<realubot> Ungefär som Xubuntu resp. Lubuntu, typ.
<realubot> Om nu Xubuntu innehåller så stora skillnader för just äldre hw. Det vet jag inte.
<gusnan> ok, då är jag med på hur du menar.
<realubot> Men Xubuntu är ju tänkt för äldre hw medan Lubuntu kanske framförallt har siktet på att vara lättviktig. Det är ju inte riktigt samma sak.
<ibm> realubot när du säger lättviktigt menar du då att den är snabbare eller att den innehåller mycket färre program
<ibm> realubot när du säger lättviktigt menar du då att den är snabbare eller att den innehåller mycket färre program?
<ibm> realubot obs förlåt
<ibm> realubot hallå?
<ibm> realubot är du kvar?
<ibm> realubot när du säger lättviktigt menar du då att den är snabbare eller att den innehåller mycket färre program?
<realubot> ibm: Snabbare, rappare och använder mindre RAM-minne, typ.
<realubot> ibm: Inte färre program, men programmen i Lubuntu drar mindre RAM-minne än programmen i t.ex. Ubuntu. Så det är inte bara Skrivbordsmiljön som drar mindre RAM.
<realubot> ibm: I t.ex. Ubuntu så är webbläsaren Firefox standard. I Lubuntu så är webbläsaren Chromium standard. Chromium drar mindre RAM-minne än Firefox.
<realubot> Så Chromium är mer lättviktig än Firefox. Dessutom laddar Chromium in sidorna snabbare än Firefox.
<realubot> Ambitiöst: http://www.chrishaney.com/?linux&thumbnails
<ibm> realubot när det gäller säkerheten mellan firefox och chromium är båda lika säkra?
<ibm> realubot och när det gäller google os när blir chrome os och chromium os tillgängliga som riktiga distributioner?
<ibm> realubot obs?
<ibm> realubot obs alltså jag menar gnu/linux distributioner?
<ispookan> ibm: Ang google os så har väl de en info sida om det?
<ibm> jag hittar ingen som riktigt distribution
<ibm> bara virtuellt
<ispookan> ibm: http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os där står ju lite...
<realubot> http://gizmodo.com/5959812/john-mcafee-wanted-for-murder
<ispookan> Nä godnatt på er.
<HakanS> ibm: Det finns inga planer på att släppa Chrome OS och Chromium OS som "lösa" distributioner. http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/chromium-os-faq#TOC-Where-can-I-download-Google-Chrome-
<ibm> realubot när det gäller säkerheten mellan firefox och chromium är båda lika säkra?
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-13
<ibm> realubot när det gäller säkerheten mellan firefox och chromium är båda lika säkra?
<andol> ibm: Vilken webbläsare som är säkrast lär bero rätt mycket på vem du frågar, liksom hur du definerar säker, alltså vilka sortes hot du förväntas skyddas emot.
<ibm> realubot och vad är skillnaden mellan dessa Linux Mint, Unity, eller Gnome Shell (Ubuntu), när det gäller snabbhet och prestanda, är de då snabbare eller trögare?
<ibm> realubot och vad är skillnaden mellan dessa Linux Mint, Unity, eller Gnome Shell (Ubuntu), när det gäller snabbhet och prestanda, är de då snabbare eller trögare?
<HakanS> ibm: Snälla, sluta spamma kanalen med samma frågor hela tiden. Om du vill realubot något så ta det privat med honom. Eller så väntar du tills han svarar.
<ibm> vet du skillnaderna?
<ibm> mellan dessa distributioner?
<ibm> HakanS vet du skillnaderna?
<ibm> HakanS mellan dessa distributioner?
<HakanS> ibm: Nej. Jag har inte provat Mint och Gnome shell.
<ibm> HakanS aha
<ibm> HakanS ok
<ibm> vad är skillnaden mellan dessa Linux Mint, Unity, eller Gnome Shell (Ubuntu), när det gäller snabbhet och prestanda, är de då snabbare eller trögare?
<sandelius> ibm: tror skillnaden är ytterst liten, det var den iaf för ett par år sen. Det är mest den grafiska biten som skiljer.
<ibm> sandelius rent grafiskt påverkar det snabbheten eller?
<sandelius> ibm: jo självklart men skillnaden är som sagt ytterst liten. Den största anledningen mellan det olika är "smaken är som baken"
<ibm> sandelius om man jämför dessa med t. ex. xubuntu är de då snabbare eller trögare?
<sandelius> ibm: xubuntu är också en av dom som går i ovan genre. Du lär inte märka någon större skillnad i snabbhet från xubuntu och exempelvis Mint.
<sandelius> Någon här inne som testat Steam betan?
<ibm> sandelius aha
<ibm> sandelius ok
<sandelius> Det är av denna anledning jag alltid stannat kvar hos Ubuntu
<sandelius> ibm: körde Mint ett tag men återgick till Ubuntu då den senare känns lite stabilare på något sätt.
<sandelius> ibm: Sen kör jag/vi Ubuntu som webbserver i firman så det passar bra :)
<ibm> jag fick denna länk tidigare från realubot http://askubuntu.com/questions/88936/how-to-remove-old-kernel-versions-automatically där står det att det inte fungerade utan att man ska ändra något annat också kan någon hjälpa mig med att förstå detta?
<larsemil> sandelius: har inte hört något prat om det alls
<ibm> det står att han lyckades på något sätt? http://askubuntu.com/questions/88936/how-to-remove-old-kernel-versions-automatically
<ibm> http://askubuntu.com/questions/88936/how-to-remove-old-kernel-versions-automatically kan någon hjälpa mig att förstå hur?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<coffen> tjena
 * realubot sparkar in dörren kanalen.
<realubot> *till
 * realubot går ut ur kanalen. Tar sats. Och sparkar in dörren till kanalen en gång till.
 * realubot sparkar ut dörren till kanalen inifrån kanalen.
<realubot> Så där ja.
<ibm> realubot och vad är skillnaden mellan dessa Linux Mint, Unity, eller Gnome Shell (Ubuntu), när det gäller snabbhet och prestanda, är de då snabbare eller trögare?
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror mest det är en smaksak. Du får testa dig fram vilket du tycker passar dig bäst. Om du är ute efter en snabb Skrivbordsmiljö så är det Lubuntu eller Xubuntu som gäller.
<realubot> Av *buntu-distarna.
<ibm> realubot är dessa snabbare än t. ex. xubuntu eller trögare?
<ibm> realubot alltså är xubuntu snabbare eller trögare än de här? Linux Mint, Unity eller Gnome Shell (Ubuntu),
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror att Xubuntu är snabbare men du får helt enkelt testa. Jag tror att Xubuntu/Lubuntu är snabba distar när det kommer till grafiska element. Däremot så tar ju programmen lika lång tid som vanligt oavsett vilket DE du kör programmen i. Sidorna laddas ju inte in snabbare i Firefox i Xubuntu än i Mint.
<realubot> Det går så klart inte snabbare att bränna en skiva i Lubuntu än Ubuntu för att ta ett annat exempel.
<realubot> Det är ju det grafiska gränssnittet som är snabbare, inte programmen.
<realubot> Dock så är ju Chrome snabbare än Firefox men då snackar vi ju två olika program.
<realubot> Chrome är knappast snabbare än Chrome i Lubuntu än i Ubuntu.
<ibm> realubot http://askubuntu.com/questions/88936/how-to-remove-old-kernel-versions-automatically där står det att det inte fungerade utan att man ska ändra något annat också kan du hjälpa mig med att förstå detta?
<lag^> NÃ¥gon som haf problem med dropbox i mint 13?
<realubot> ibm: Det står att man måste lägga in apt-get autoremove som daily cron job.
<ibm> realubot hur gör man det?
<realubot> ibm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<realubot> ibm: sudo crontab
<realubot> för att lägga in ett cron job som root.
<realubot> Därefter ska du ha en rad som ser ut något åt det här håller:
<realubot> * * * * * apt-get autoremove
<realubot> eller
<realubot> * * * * * 'apt-get autoremove'
<realubot> Du frå fråga någon annan i kanalen hur det ska se ut för att fungera.
<ibm> realubot är det inte något av dessa? // Do automatic removal of new unused dependencies after the upgrade
<ibm> / (equivalent to apt-get autoremove)
<ibm> Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "true";
<realubot> Eller så skapar du ett skript i din HEmkatalog som du döper till t.ex, autoremove.bash
<realubot> Och så lägger du in:
<realubot> * * * * * /home/ibm/autoremove.bash
<realubot> och i filen autoremove.bash lägger du in:
<realubot> #!/bin/bash
<realubot> och på raden under:
<realubot> apt-get autoremove
<realubot> Sedan sätter du exekveringsrättigheter på skriptet med:
<realubot> sudo chmod +x /home/ibm/autoremove.bash
<realubot> ibm: Jo, men personen skriver ju att det inte räcker.
<realubot> Utan att man måste lägga in apt-get autoremove som ett root cron job också.
<realubot> bbl
<ibm> realubot men det kanske är några andra rader som finns i samma fil?
<ibm> realubot autoremove finns där också
<ibm> realubot på vissa andra rader
<ibm> realubot i samma fil står det att man kan låta systemet uppdateras, när man stänger av datorn, funkar det då som i windows?
<ibm> realubot och även låta systemet rensa automatiskt allt skit?
<nighter> Hajar inte finns det nån jäkla binär i linux som använder sig av logname kommandot! En larmsättning som gnäller på att logname: no login name men ingen stans kör den det kommandot vad kan se :(
<nighter> kört strings på binärer för se om de kanske kallar på det kommandot.
<nighter> nånstans.
<nighter> förstår icke!
<realubot> ibm: Det låter som en dålig lösning att uppdatera systemet när datorn stängs av. Låt det vara som det är istället så får du inte säkerhetsuppdateirngarna så snart som möjligt.
<realubot> ibm: När det gäller autoremove så är det möjligt att du har rätt. Det kanske finns ett sådant alt. i filen också så man slipper ta till fulhacket med con job.
<realubot> *cron job
<realubot> bbl
<ibm> realubot snälla can du kolla filen?
<ibm> realubot har du redan sett den?
<ibm> realubot frågan är bara vilka rader som man ska aktivera?
<ibm> realubot och vilka inte?
<realubot> ibm: Jag har inte tid.
<ibm> realubot ok
<ibm> realubot kanske då senare eller imorgon
<realubot> ibm: Jag har kollat nu.
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror att du har helt rätt.
<ibm> realubot ok
<ibm> realubot vet du vilka rader man ska ha
<realubot> Om du tar bort // framför //Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "false";
<realubot> Och ändrar false till true?
<realubot> Och tar bort // framför //Unattended-Upgrade::InstallOnShutdown "true"; så kommer nog uppdateringarna att installeras när du stänger av datorn.
<realubot> Det sistnämnda rekommenderas inte!
<ibm> varför inte
<realubot> Låt uppdateringarna installeras när dom finns tillgängliga. Ju förr du installerar säkerhetsuppdateringar ju bättre.
<ibm> det gör ju windows
<realubot> ibm: Därför att om det är en säkerhetsuppdatering så kommer du ju inte att ha ett säkert system tills du stänger av datorn.
<ibm> aha
<ibm> ok
<realubot> ibm: Det innebär ju inte att Windows gör rätt bara för att Windows gör så.
<ibm> nej men jag tänkte att då använder man inte datorn
<ibm> så det inte blir nåt fel
<realubot> ibm: Skillnaden ligger väl i att alla säkerhetsuppdateringar i Windows kräver omstart vilket Windows meddelar efter installation medan några säkerhetsuppdateringar i Ubuntu installeras utan att du behöver starta om datorn (andra inte).
<realubot> ibm: Säkerhetsuppdateringar som inte kräver omstart i Ubuntu kommer ju inte att installeras så snabbt som möjligt om du ställer in systemet på att installera säkerhetsuppdateringar när du stänger av datorn.
<realubot> ibm: Dessutom säger Windows till dig att starta om datorn om det hittar säkerhetsuppdateringar (och om man har WIndows instället på att automatiskt söka efter uppdateringar).
<realubot> ibm: Om du stänger av funktionen med att installera säkerhetsuppdateringar i Ubuntu kanske systemet inte varnar att du behöver stänga av datorn?
<realubot> ibm: Men om Uuntu säger till så är det ju ganska lugnt men varför vänta med att installer säkerhetsuppdateringar tills du stänger av datorn?
<realubot> Jag stör mig på att det ofta tar lång tid att stänga av Windows just p.g.a. att det ska konfgurera säkerhetsuppdateringar m.m.
<realubot> Det är ju en av alla saker som är så bra med Linux att detta görs innan man stänger av datorn så att det går snabbt att stänga ner systemet oavsett om man har installerat säkerhetsuppdateringar eller inte.
<ibm> realubot fast det rekommenderas att avsluta programmen som uppdateras
<realubot> Men, som sagt, Ubuntu kanske säger till att det finns säkerhetsuppdateringar och ber dig stänga av datorn och då gör det ju inte lika mycket om du ställer in systemet på att göra det när du stänger av Ubuntu. Dock så har jag svårt att se någon mening med att inte hämta och installera säkerhetsuppdateringar automatiskt direkt.
<realubot> ibm: Du kan i Software SOurces ställa in så att Ubuntu installerar säkerhetsuppdateringar automatiskt.
<realubot> bbl
<ibm> realubot alla uppdateringar eller bara säkerhets uppdateringar?
<realubot> ibm: Säkerhetsuppdateringar.
<realubot> Det kan vara dumt att ha systemet inställt på att installera alla uppdateringar automatiskt eftersom du kan ha PPA m.m. som innehållet ändras i och andra paket som du kanske inte vill ha senaste versionen av.
<realubot> bbl
<ibm> realubot om andra uppdateringar körs automatisk kan de då förstöra systemet?
<ibm> realubot // Do automatic removal of new unused dependencies after the upgrade
<ibm> / (equivalent to apt-get autoremove)
<ibm> Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "true"; dessa rader ovan behöver de inte också aktiveras?
<ibm> realubot det kanske inte bara räcker med Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "true";?
<ibm> realubot det står ju detta raden ovanför // (equivalent to apt-get autoremove)?
<ibm> realubot // Do automatic removal of new unused dependencies after the upgrade
<ibm> / (equivalent to apt-get autoremove)
<ibm> Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "true"; så kanske man behöver aktivera alla de här raderna ovanför?
<ibm> vad är dessa rader? 	"${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-proposed";
<ibm> /	"${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-backports";
<ibm> alltså dessa proposed backports?
<realubot> Det är olika förråd.
<realubot> Jag rekommenderar att du INTE lägger till fler förråd i filen.
<realubot> LÃ¥t dessa vara avmarkerade.
<ibm> ok
<realubot> Det är ju för att det står // (equivalent to apt-get autoremove) som du ska ta bort // framför Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "true";
<realubot> Så att du aktiverar det och om informationen stämmer så är ju det samma sak som att köra apt-get autoremove från ett skript i cron job.
<ibm> ska jag inte ta bort // framför det här också // (equivalent to apt-get autoremove
<realubot> ibm: Det ska se ut så här: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1355195/
<realubot> ibm: Men enligt kommentaren här så fungerar det inte: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88936/how-to-remove-old-kernel-versions-automatically
<realubot> ibm: Men du får väl testa.
<ibm> varför inte så här? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1355196/
<ibm> det kanske behöver dessa rader?
<realubot> ibm: För att dom två första raderna är ju bara kommentarer.
<ibm> är det även andra raden?
<ibm> är andra raden alltså en kommentar också?
<ibm> eller?
<ibm> för den har ju parentes också?
<ibm> realubot är andra raden alltså en kommentar också eller?
<ibm> realubot vad händer om man gör så? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1355202/
<ibm> realubot vad händer om man gör så? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1355202/
<ibm> realubot är andra raden alltså en kommentar också eller?
<ibm> realubot vad händer om man gör så? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1355202/
<ibm> realubot är andra raden alltså en kommentar också eller?
<Screedo> godkväll
<realubot> Screedo: God kväll.
<Screedo> allt väl med realubot?
<Dynamit> Hej på er. Hur är läget?
<realubot> Dynamit: Lugnt.
<realubot> Kanalen är som en avslagen pilsner i kväll.
<Dynamit> märker det
<Dynamit> själv håller jag på att leka med källkoden för Dashlaunch Temp Monitor och moddar den, mrn ska nog sova snart
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-14
<ibm> strömspar läge med viloläge fungerar inte, knappen för viloläge går inte att trycka ner, jag har försökt kolla på inställningarna där också finns viloläge inte överallt, det går inte att aktivera det alltså grafiskt, vet någon hur man kan fixa det här?
<johanbr> ibm: exakt vad menar du med "fungerar inte" ?
<ibm> det går inte att trycka ner viloläge knappen även om man väljer det från xubuntu knappen
<ibm> jag har xubuntu 12.10
<johanbr> ibm: prova istället "sudo pm-suspend" i en terminal - det kommer nog att fungera
<ibm> men jag vill kunna ställa in datorn att efter en viss tid att gå i viloläge
<ibm> och att skärmen stängs av så att det inte blir hela tiden bara själva skärmsläckaren
<ibm> jag har även ställt in att skärmen stängs av efter en stund men den gör inte det
<ibm> hur länge än man väntar så är det bara skärmsläckaren hela tiden
<ibm> vänta lite detta är väl väntelägen inte viloläge? sudo pm-suspend
<ibm> jag vill ha viloläge suspend betyder väl vänteläge?
<johanbr> ibm: vet inte exakt vad den svenska terminologin är, men pm-suspend sätter datorn i ACPI S3.
<johanbr> pm-hibernate sparar minnet till disk och stänger av
<ibm> ja då är det hibernate som gäller
<ibm> och att få även skärmen först att stängas av
<johanbr> ibm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<ibm> funkar detta för xubuntu också?
<ibm> eller bara ubuntu?
<johanbr> ibm: borde funka för xubuntu också
<K350> Jag har ett KDE tema till min Kubuntu som jag verkligne älskar. Nu tänkte jag prova Lubuntu. Men jag vill gärna kunna fortsätta använda mitt fina tema. Är det möjligt på något vis?
<larsemil> god eftermiddag!
<imolit> god dag
<HeMan> haloj!
<HeMan> larsemil: hade du kollat med SJ om dom hittat din/min låda?
<ispookan> God dag unge man!
<larsemil> HeMan: nej det har jag helt glömt
<Unk1> Läsa Less reverse?
<HeMan> Unk1: tac eller rev beroende på vad du vill göra
<Dynamit> fy fn för en del operatörer i vissa kanaler man har diskution med folk och fast inte ens människan var inblandad på något sätt i diskutionen så mutar man mig, fy fn vad jag hatar operatörer som inte tål diskutioner bara för att någon sätter sig emot idiotiska påstående
<realubot> Varför ser man inte när Dynamit skriver något i kanalen?
<realubot> Vem har satt mute på honom/henne?
 * realubot hoppas att alla i kanalen ser att han inte använder skitordet hen.
<realubot> HAN/HON/HONOM/HENNE
<realubot> Lär er det för ...
<deekeff> här säger vi hen
<realubot> deekeff: Det är bara mesar som säger hen.
<deekeff> solsidan fär två veckor sen... eller va d va
<twx_> ja, eller pågående jättebajsnödig genusdebatt i media sedan ett år tillbaka typ?
<twx_> :)
<Dynamit> realubot det är inte i denna kanal därför sa jag i vissa kanaler då jag inte tänker nämna den
<einand> hen är totalt missbrukat, därmed bör det avskaffas
<Spookan> Hej på er!
<realubot> einand: Gör det då.
<realubot> einand: Avskaffa det.
<realubot> .nu
<realubot> Spookan: Hallå bruden.
<realubot> Spookan: Blir det några barn gjorda hos dig?
<Spookan> realubot: Nä, men jag övar gärna! :P
<dodel> Hur gör jag så mitt mobila bredband ansluts direkt när jag startar datorn?
<realubot> Spookan: Inte med mig bara.
<Spookan> realubot: Funderar på om jag skulle busa med David-A lite.. ;)
<realubot> Ja, han har inte fått ett nyp på länge här i kanalen.
<dodel> Hej! Jag har två bärbara. En med linux och en annan med Windows 7. Sen har jag en roter också. Om jag har mitt mobila bredband på linux, sen så drar jag en kabel från linuxdatorn till rotern. Kan jag då ha internet på Windows 7 datorn då via trådlöst internet?
<Spookan> realubot: Tänkte jag kunde ju kanske vika lite på servern och min mac.. ;)
<realubot> dodel: Det ska gå i Natwork Manager att ställa in så att uppkopplingen sker automatiskt.
<realubot> dodel: Ja, det går. Frågan är hur.
<dodel> Jag gör det, men jag måste alltid "aktivera"-om för att den ska känna igen
<dodel> realubot: Du vet inte hur ? :)) <-- dubbelhaka
<realubot> dodel: Annars kan du nog använda ditt trådlösa på datorn med mobilt bredband som AP.
<Spookan> dodel: Nog smidigare att aktivera delningen i Windows 7.
<realubot> dodel: mobile bredband -> dator A -> wifi -> AP <- dator B
<realubot> SÃ¥ slipper du rotern.
<realubot> Men det är klart att routern ökar nog räckvidden.
<dodel> Så jag behöver ingen roter?
<dodel> Jag kan använda min dator som en roter?
<Spookan> realubot: Du får ha det bra gumman, nu ska jag slänga mig i soffa och spela lite PS3.. Vi ses.
<realubot> Problemet med Ubuntu AP är att det använder WEP.
<realubot> Och inte WPA2.
<realubot> Spookan: Ha det bra!
<realubot> Höres.
<realubot> dodel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/49627/how-do-i-share-my-ubuntus-internet-connection-with-a-lan-via-hardware-router
<realubot> dodel: Det verkar inte så svårt.
<realubot> Du skapar en ny trådad uppkoppling eth1.
<realubot> Välj att dela ut uppkopplingen och ange DNS för mobila bredbandet. Gå in i routerns inställningar och ange IP till datorn som har mobila bredbandet i routerns inställningar.
<realubot> Typ så.
<dodel> realubot: Men när jag öppnar "Redigera anslutningar" och sedan klickar på "trådlöst" och sedan "ip4v" och sen "dela med andra datorer". Jag kan inte spara det för "spara"knappet är ur funktion.
<realubot> dodel: Du ska ju inte använda trådlöst utan trådat.
<dodel> jaha, cable?
<realubot> Ja.
<dodel> Okej, vad tråkigt
<realubot> Dock borde det väl gå trådlöst också.
<realubot> Tycker man.
<dodel> Men jag som är 90-tal borde tycka det är roligt grått :D
<realubot> dodel: Dock säkrare med trådat eftersom Ubuntus AP bara tillåter WEP.
<realubot> dodel: Valde du Share t other computers under IPv4 då?
<realubot> Och inte Automatic /DHCP)
<realubot> *(DHCP)
<dodel> realubot: Jag har kopplat en kabel från min dator(linux) till rotern. Sen har jag trådlöst fungerande anslutning på Windows 7 datorn
<dodel> Med Win7 datorn så kommer jag åt rotern
<realubot> dodel: Ja?
<realubot> Du får skapa en ny trådad uppkoppling (eth1).
<dodel> men jag kommer inte ut på internet via win7 datorn :(
<realubot> Mellan linuxdatorn och routern.
<realubot> Den ställer du sedan in på Share to other computers.
<realubot> Sedan går du inte i routerns inställningar 168.192.1.1 och ställer in IP för linuxdatorn m.m.
<realubot> mobilt bredband -> eht1 -> router -> wifi (Windows)
<realubot> dodel: I eth1 inställningarna ska du ange DNS för dit tmobila bredband så att eth1 delar ditt mobila bredband över lina till routern.
<dodel> ok, ska vara fixa det :)
<dodel> vänta lite
<realubot> Netmask o.s.v. får du ställa in som i länken jag gav dig.
<dodel> jag kommer inte åt rotern
<dodel> från linux datorn
<realubot> dodel: Har du delat ut eth1 då?
<realubot> Med mobila bredbandets DNS-inställningar, netmask o.s.v.?
<realubot> dodel: Sök med nmap
<dodel> Trådbunden > Lägg till > Inställningar för IPv4 > Dela med andra datorer > spara
<dodel> Är de eth1?
<realubot> nmap -v -sP 192.168.0/16.0/16
<realubot> dodel: Du ska skapa eth1. Den finns inte. Koppla ner eth0 först.
<realubot> Och skapa sedan en ny trådad uppkoppling som du döper till eth1.
<dodel> jag har inte eth0
<realubot> Okej. Men skapa en trådad som du döper till eth1 i.a.f.
<dodel> klart
<dodel> "delde med andra datorer"
<realubot> dodel: Du måste ju fylla i rätt netmask och DNS från mobila bredbandet också.
<dodel> jahaa
<realubot> SÃ¥ att eth1 delar ut ditt mobila bredband.
<realubot> till routern.
<dodel> oj oj
<dodel> Jag börjar med DSN :)
<dodel> Men jag förstår inte flikarna direkt
<realubot> nmap-kommandot jag gav dig var knappast rätt.
<dodel> var det inte rätt?
<realubot> Inte nmap-kommandot men strunta i det.
<dodel> ok
<realubot> dodel: http://i.stack.imgur.com/Fdmub.png
<dodel> Jag har skapat ett trådlöst config där jag har valt metoden "delade med andra nätverk"
<dodel> Ja. exakt så. Och den lilla bocken också
<realubot> dodel: http://i.stack.imgur.com/7ZQXj.png
<realubot> Där DNS-server står ska du fylla i DNS från ditt mobila bredband.
<realubot> dodel: Tror jag. Jag har aldrig gjort det här själv så jag vet inte ...
<dodel> När man väljer Manuell så fungerar inte spara knappen
<realubot> Svenska händelser och Världens händelser har börjat på svtplay. :)
<realubot> Dynamit: Du ska ju inte ha manuell.
<realubot> Dynamit: Oj, fel.
<realubot> Han ska ju ha "Share to other computers".
<dodel> nu ! När jag väll fixar att kunna spara det
<realubot> Dynamit: Du ska ha Share to other computers och inte manuell.
<dodel> då fungerar det :)
<realubot> Dynamit: Äsch.
<realubot> dodel: Jaha.
<dodel> Men har jag "delade med andra datorer" så kan jag inte ha du vet dom där getaway siffrorna
<dodel> Jag når fortfarande inte rotern från ubuntu datorn
<dodel> jag ger upp
<realubot> dodel: Jag har aldrig gjort det och har ingen utrustning att testa på nu.
<dodel> Jag får återkomma till det problemet någon annan gång :)
<johanbr> dagens tips: skriv inte fel på "evince filnamn.pdf &" så att det blir "evince filnamn.pdf *" i en katalog med hundratals filer
<christoffer> :P
<Peyam> supp?
<Peyam> realubot: jag e här
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-15
<ibm> hur kan man kopiera exakt samma inställningar till olika användare?
<Peyam> klockan 3 på natten
<Peyam> ställer en sån fråga?
<ibm> varför inte?
<ibm> när det finns några vakna människor?
<ibm> obs klockan var 02.58
<ibm> ha ha ha ha
<coobra> spotify drar mer cpu/ram dessa dagar
<johanbr> ibm: finns inget enkelt sätt som funkar för allt
<johanbr> vad vill du kopiera?
<ibm> alla inställningar så att jag slipper göra detta för varje användare
<ibm> allt
<johanbr> ibm: som sagt, finns inget enkelt sätt som funkar för allt
<ibm> alltså alla inställningar
<ibm> för alla program
<johanbr> se ovan
<Leonard2> Jag har laddat ner drivrutiner från Samsungs hemsida. Jag har fösökt att installera dessa utan resultat. Jag vill installera min skrivare CLX-3185 men hur gör man under Ubuntu 12.10?
<K350> Hur färgar jag alla siffror (0-9) i bash prompten?
<maxjezy> swedbank.se verkar ligga under någon attack just nu
<maxjezy> fasiken vad frustrerande det är med internetbank hos swedbank
<maxjezy> så jävla efterbliven bank att den får svenska kungafamiljen att framstå som någolunda seriös
<maxjezy> hoppas swedbanks personal brinner i helvetet
<maxjezy> gaaaaaaah
<maxjezy> någon som kan testa om problemet är lokalt?
<maxjezy> logga in på internetbanken er isf, på swedbank
<maxjezy> den här kanalen har verkligen gått ner sig realubot
<maxjezy> håller sig ansvarig tillsvidare
<maxjezy> förr hängde här folk med intresse för datorer, nu verkar det bara vara massa finniga troll utan intresse för annat än att sitta och runka till lols online
<Daniel___> Skulle någon kunna hjälpa mig med en tangentbordsrelatead fråga?
<gusnan> Daniel___, det beror helt och hållet på hur spörsmålet lyder.
<Daniel___> Såhär: Ubuntuhar helt plötsligt börjat låta ALT-tangenterna aktivera menyer, så nu kan jag exvis inte skriva hakparenteser.
<Daniel___> Väldigt skumt.
<Daniel___> Vänster ALT beter sig lite slumpmässigt. Höger ALT aktiverar menyn helt enkelt.
<Daniel___> Jag kör Ubuntu i Parallels på en Mac, så det _kan_ vara så att det är Parallels som fångar ALT på ett knasigt sätt, men jag har googlat i tre timmar nu, så jag tror inte det.
<maxjezy> Daniel___, det finns i ubuntu något som heter något i stil med fönsterfunktioner eller nått
<maxjezy> windows options
<maxjezy> där kan du ändra superbutton till alt eller tvärtom
<maxjezy> kan det vara där du varit och pillat, annars är det nog MAC som är problemet
<Daniel___> Vad menar du med "superbutton"?
<maxjezy> det är windowsknappen, fast i linux
<maxjezy> alltså, alt kan agera windowsknapp
<maxjezy> och tvärtom
<Daniel___> Kan du säga mer exakt var jag hittar den inställningen? Har letat som en galning.
<maxjezy> jag har inte varit in i ubuntu på bra länge, så det kan ha ändrats
<maxjezy> men jag söker online efter svar
<maxjezy> du kan kolla i system-inställningar-tangentbord, alt/win något
<maxjezy> laddar ner ubuntu nu, har inte ens sett hur det ser ut på länge så kan vara nice med en update
<maxjezy> virtuellt är det ju iaf värt att leka med
<Daniel___> Uppskattar ansträngningen
<maxjezy> äh, har endå inget för mig
<maxjezy> jorden går ju under om typ en månad och 6 dagar så
<maxjezy> aaah, aaah, aaaa, i wanna be, everything at once!
<maxjezy> kan inte vara lätt att vara sverigedemokrat idag
<maxjezy> Daniel___ antagligen är det någon annanstans man ändrar sånt numera, detta nya ubuntu är helt värdelöst för mig, blir så less.
<maxjezy> seeegt som sjutton för mig
<Daniel___> Ok. Tack för att du försökte.
<orzen> någon här som använder sig av gnome3 istället för unity ?
<orzen> vad är för och nackdelar mellan de olika ? :O
<realubot> orzen: Unity är ett tema till Gnome 3. Precis som Gnome Shell.
<realubot> orzen: Så använder du Unity så använder du Gnome 3.
<realubot> Men du kanske menar Gnome Shell?
<realubot> Standardutseendet i t.ex. Fedora?
<orzen> skiljer väl sig även när det kommer till dm ?
<andol> Jo, Unity vs. Gnome shell skiljer sig mer åt än att bara vara olika teman.
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Det är inte vad man har sagt till mig.
<realubot> Eller rättare sagt. Det är mer än man har sagt till mig.
<realubot> Så vad är skillnaden då?
<realubot> DM har väl inte med Skrivbordsmiljön att göra?
<K350> regexp fråga (bash) hur får jag med allt föra 'foo' och hur får jag med allt som kommer efter 'foo' ?
<realubot> Rihanna till Sthlm på fredag.
 * realubot undrar om hon passar på att titta in här när hon ändå är i stan.
<realubot> K350:  .*foor.*
<realubot> .*foo.*
<realubot> menar jag
<K350> realubot: jag so trodde du bodde i gtb
<realubot> K350: I Göteborg ja.
<ispookan> realubot: Vet du någon smidig cd till wav ripper för cli?
<realubot> Jag hoppas hon tittar in hos mig när hon ändå är i Sverige.
<realubot> ispookan: Japp.
<ispookan> realubot: Och den heter?
<realubot> ispookan: Pengarna först.
<realubot> ispookan: ABCDE
<realubot> Den heter faktiskt så.
<realubot> ispookan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping#ABCDE
<K350> realubot: Jag tackar och bockar för den! :-)
<ispookan> realubot: Tackar, ska kolla så den finnes till bsd...
<realubot> ispookan: cdparanoia
<K350> unix? usch
<realubot> Är ett annat. Jag har inte testat något av dom.
<realubot> ispookan: dd?
<ispookan> realubot: Hehe ok, tack för tipsen i alla fall ;)
<realubot> Om du vill ha den som iso.
<realubot> ispookan: http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/09/command-line-basics-ripping-audio-cds-part-1/
<ispookan> Nä vill ha dem som wave.. Sen föra över till macen med ftp..
<realubot> ispookan: Är det inte bara att kopiera då?
<realubot> ispookan: Typ: cp -r /media/cd/* /path/to/destionation/
<realubot> Eller är jag helt knas nu?
<realubot> Om du vill ha låtarna som wav.
<ispookan> Kan ju testa... Ska sätta mig vid datorn brb..
<realubot> Nej, det fungerar nog inte.
<realubot> CDs har ju inget filsystem eller hur det nu är.
<realubot> ripit
<realubot> är en annan CLI audio ripper.
<Spookan> realubot: Det fick bli abcde.
<einand> realubot: beror på hur man definerar "filsystem"
<maxjezy> det kan ju liknas vid en informationsplatta likt de gamla mayafolket använde för att spara info på
<maxjezy> einand, är det du som tipsat PP om att legalizera droger i sitt partiprogram?
<maxjezy> nu finns batman att ladda ner på internätet
<Spookan> Det får man inte.
<Spookan> Ajjabajja!
<maxjezy> jo, om man laddar via telia ska det vara okej
<Spookan> Neee nu busar du allt med mig!
<maxjezy> jag frågade de på telia och de sa att man får ladda ner
<Spookan> Inte bra ju, då det bryter emot lagen.
<maxjezy> finns det en lag där det står att man inte får ladda ner film
<maxjezy> sweet as sugar and everything nice, ahh, ahhh, i wanna be, everything at once.
<Spookan> Det finnes en lag där det står att man inte får ladda ner/ sprida sånt man ej har rättigheter till. Dvs Batman filmen antar jag att du inte har rättigheter till att ladda ner olagligt från någon torrent site eller dyl.
<maxjezy> men lagen ställer även krav att upphovsrättsinnehavaren gör mig medveten om vad som gäller
<maxjezy> och den infon kommer mig inte omkring när jag inte innehar dvd/blueray fodralet
<maxjezy> vilket gör mig till en god troende.
<maxjezy> vhs tiden gjorde det så mycket lättare
<Spookan> Tråkigt den dagen du åker dit. Men men nu ska jag käka pizza o kolla nån zombie komedi jag lånade av "grannen". Ha det maxjezy..
<maxjezy> Spookan, när det händer sjunger man bara på en låt man lärt sig uttantill tack vare mp3
<maxjezy> sen ser man igenom kalaset och blir glad
<maxjezy> ha det bäst Spookan
<maxjezy> alla laddar ner men få vill ju åka dit
<einand> maxjezy: nix
<maxjezy> aja, hoppas PP vinner 50% av rösterna denna gång
<maxjezy> nu ska jag se över mina tillgångar
<maxjezy> bbr
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-16
<realubot> "Även den nuvarande chefen för de utländska trupperna i Afghanistan, general John Allen, är inblandad i skandalen kring Petraeus avgång. Han har skrivit över 30 000 e-mejl till den kvinna som utlöste skandalen."
<realubot> Över 30 000 mail?!?
<realubot> Hur lyckas man skriva så många mail till någon?
<andol> Kanske ifall man mer använder mail som någon form utav chat-funktion, där varje mail i princip är en rad eller två? Torde väl nästan funka hyfsat smidigt ifall man använder en webbmail/klient som visar mailtrådar som konversationer?
<realubot> Mjo.
<Chat4941> Hej
<coffen> hello
<yarre> hi
<DrLinux> Elf fungerade fint med första programmet, men vägrar i andra.. vad kan vara fel?
<realubot> Det här med 5 års supporttid för LTS 12.04. Gäller det Lubuntu också eller enbart Ubuntu? Jag menar, det är ju olika DE som behöver updates?
<ibm> det borde vara för alla?
<ibm> annars i det värsta fallet kommer bara själva den grafiska skrivbords miljön inte att uppdateras?
<maxjezy> här var det livat minsan
<maxjezy> realubot, är du nervös?
<maxjezy> Robyn kommer till sverige, din eviga kärlek ju
<maxjezy> har du skaffat finskjorta och lackskor tro?
<HakanS> realubot: Lubuntu 12.04 är ingen LTS
<realubot> maxjezy: För att du ska hacka mig?
<realubot> HakanS: Nehe.
<realubot> HakanS: Så hur länge gäller supporten för Lubban då?
<realubot> maxjezy: Robyn. Jag har aldrig varit något fan av henne.
<realubot> maxjezy: Rihanna spelar ju i en helt anna division på alla sätt och vis.
<HakanS> realubot: Vet ej.
<maxjezy> realubot, du kanske inte känner till att rihanna heter robyn
<hume> hej....jag har ett problem på en dator som jag inte fixar - jag får felmeddelanden från apt, både att GPG-nyckel från ftp.ubuntu.se är fel, och sen mysql-beroendeproblem
<hume> nån som känner igen?
<hume> från se.archive.ubuntu.com menar jag
<realubot> hume: Vad är din kommentar till att Rihanna spelar i Sverige i helgen?
<realubot> hume: Nu blev du allt förvånad. Den frågan var du inte förberedd på.
<realubot> Den stora frågan är om RiRi ska uppträda med eller utan kläder.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, ja. Robyn Fenty ja.
<realubot> maxjezy: Klart att jag vet det.
<hume> realubot, inte direkt...:)
<EAG> hallåj
<realubot> EAG: Yo!
<Nafallo> hej
<Nafallo> nagon som vet nagot bra, billigt, foretag att kopa DDIs fran?
<realubot> Är DDI ett kodord för sex?
<realubot> Eller vad betyder det? Dedicated ...?
<realubot> Och nej. Google fungerar inte på min dator. Jag har blockat Google av integritetsskäl.
<veryape_> dragons & dungeons internetz
<veryape_> betyder det
<larsemil> realubot: hur hittar du information då? nyfiken!
<gusnan> larsemil, mata inte trollet.
<hume> nån som kan hjälpa mig med detta felet när jag kör apt-get update: W: GPG-fel: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: Följande signaturer är ogiltiga: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<johanbr> det ser ju inte bra ut
<johanbr> hume: prova http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11169159&postcount=22
<hume> ah...tack, johanbr
<johanbr> varsågod - funkar det nu?
<hume> ja, det..:) och så nästa problem: se http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1363334/
<hume> vad gör jag?
<johanbr> "sudo apt-get install -f" borde fixa det
<hume> det där uppstod alltså när jag kör apt-get dist-upgrade eller apt-get -f install
<hume> nej, det gör det inte....:(
<hume> det är då jag blir ställd..vad gör jag då?
<hume> johanbr, nåt förslag?
<larsemil> hume: vad händer när du kör sudo apt-get install -f
<hume> det som jag pastade
<larsemil> hume: prova ta bort mysql-server och sen köra apt-get install -f
<hume> kan inte, det är en massa som är beroende av den...
<larsemil> mysql-server är väl ett metapaket bara? eller har jag fel
<hume> ah.. nu gick det, gick inte innan
<hume> nu rullar det..:) tack
<larsemil> prova installera mysql-server igen också så du har meta-paketet om det skulle behövas av någon anledning. jag tror inte det
<larsemil> men bättre vara säker
<hume> ok
<realubot> larsemil: Jag chansar.
<realubot> larsemil: Förr eller senare chansar man på rätt URL.
<larsemil> realubot: bra där.
<larsemil> realubot: går ju att köra det helt i privat läge. så de inte sparar något alls
<maxjezy> lördagskorv och det är bara fredag, tagit ut svängarna lite väl mycket idag känner jag
<realubot> larsemil: Hur gör man det?
<realubot> maxjezy: Äter du lördagskorv i dag. Du är ju helt crazy!
<maxjezy> realubot, jag vet
<maxjezy> tror det har med ankomsten av anti christ att göra
<maxjezy> aka din lover
<realubot> Jag fattar inte att du vågar.
<DrLinux> Någon som testat ubuntu på en platta?
<maxjezy> well, man lever bara ett par gånger
<realubot> Jag försökte installera Ubuntu på en gammal stenplatta från 60-talet. Det gick inget vidare ...
<realubot> Eller du menar surfplatta? Nej, det har jag aldrig testat.
<DrLinux> menade inte stenkaka
<hume> en fråga om portar: jag har en munin-nod som inte ger nåt data, kör jag nmap på datorn så syns inte porten (4949) som öppen - vad kan det vara som stänger den? eller är det att servicen (munin-node) inte kör?
<Barre> larsemil: grattis! (något sent kanske, men från hjärtat)
<DrLinux> Finns det andra tablets än Ekoore som använder ubuntu?
<einand> finns det någon bra tablets som lirar ubuntu?
<DrLinux> einand, Ekoore Dylan kör det iaf.. ser helt ok ut.. men är ju ett år gammal
<einand> DrLinux: jag fråga om det fanns någon "bra" inte om det fanns någon ;)
<DrLinux> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfINJ39JY5k&feature=related
<DrLinux> Display: 9.7 IPS Capacitive, CPU:Intel Atom N550 1.5Ghz, OS:Ubuntu / Windows, RAM Memory: up to 4GB DDR3, Hard Disk:32/64 GB SSD, G-Sensor: YES, Wireless:802.11 b/g/n, Webcam:1,3 Mpx
<DrLinux> 6500 kr + frakt med 4 gb ram och 64 gb disk.. ganska saftigt pris med tanke på att man också vill ha fodralet med tangentbordet för ca 500 kr. Men vill man ha ett alternativ till en ipad så.
<einand> börjar studera en ny nivå av webdesign
<DrLinux> einand, ny nivå? vad syftar du på?
<DrLinux> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.477362/ubuntu-popular-som-webbserver
<einand> DrLinux: studerar pyskologin bakom varför folk klickar på länkar
<DrLinux> einand, känns lite avlägset.. men säkert nyttigt. For fun, studier eller bara skämt?
<einand> DrLinux: för jobbet
<realubot> Barre: Grattis till vad?
<DrLinux> einand, ahh.. bara hemsidor du jobbar med, eller är det annat med?
<realubot> einand jobbar väl inte med hemsidor
<realubot> ?
<realubot> einand analyserar psyket på folk som besöker hemsidor. IT-psykolog.
<realubot> Det nya yrket.
<einand> DrLinux: för tillfället tar jag websida, men varierar
<einand> rullstolar som man nu börjat förse med wifi-baserade rfid-taggar.
<einand> WTF är det där?
<realubot> Det är det senaste.
<einand> snarare att journalisten inte vet vad han snackar om
<einand> då det är två helt skilda tekniker
<Fender> Om man skulle ha råkat avinstallera GUIt i xubuntu och således endast ser sin bakgrundsbild, utan att kunna starta terminal via kortkommando, och utan att kunna högerklicka eller ens se mountade medier.. Hur går man tillväga då?
<Fender> ingen?
<ispookan> Hej hej!
<fredrikzip> Hej
<Fender> verkligen ingen som har en aning? Jag har googlat efter en lösning, men alla förutsätter att man kommer åt terminalen, och det gör jag ju inte..
<oeblink> ctrl + alt + F1 borde ta dig till en terminal
<oeblink> eller F2/F3/... för den delen
<Fender> Tackar, det förenklade en hel del saker. :)
<oeblink> det man har inom GUIn är egentligen terminalemulatorer
<oeblink> det här är den äkta varan
<Fender> jo, exakt. Behövde bara kunna skriva in sudo apt-get någonstans.
<DrLinux> Fender, använd skiva annars
<DrLinux> eller usb..
<Fender> startar om nu, ska se hur det artade sig
<Fender> yey, up and running. Tackar
<Fender> tror att GUIt försvann när jag avinstallerade miniräknare.. Känns logist
<ispookan> Hihi ;) ingen rolig vaken?
<fredrikzip> Jo alltid
<realubot> Fender: Du har knappast avinstallerat GUI om du ser din bakgrundsbild.
<Fender> kom inte på något bättre namn för det.. men det ENDA jag såg var bakgrundsbild och muspekaren
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-17
<Spookan> Ingen vaken?
<andol> jorå
<ispookan> Ingen vaken?
<coobra> nej
<ispookan> Märker det. Död kanal...
<ibm> någon som vet hur man kan alltid styra sin windows dator med windows fjärrskrivbord från t. ex. xubuntu utan att behöva bjuda in sig varje gång?
<ibm> alltså från t. ex. xubuntu till windows 7 utan att behöva bjuda in sig själv varje gång med windows fjärrskrivbord?
<ibm> realubot är inte bredbandsbolaget för dyra trots att de säger att de har de nöjdaste kunderna?
<ibm> realubot jag har glocalnet vilket också ägs av telenor visste du att även canal digital ägs av telenor?
<lag^> Man kan ju vara dyra men ändå ha nöjda kunder. Det handlar ju inte bara om priset.
<ibm> men inte för samma kvalitet
<ibm> när jag säger nöjda menar jag  när produkten har samma kvalitet
<realubot> ibm: Bredbandsbolaget är prisvärda.
<realubot> ibm: Jag har räknat på olika abonnemang och Bredbandsbolaget är definitivt inte dyrare än andra operatörer.
<realubot> Tele2, ComHem e.t.c.
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte om det spelar så stor roll vilken operatör man har om man använder ADSL.
<realubot> Du bör ju ta operatören som erbjuder fiber om du har tillgång till fiber.
<realubot> lag^: Yo!
<lag^> realubot: yo
<maxjezy> oy
<maxjezy> idag är det lördag
<ibm> realubot skojar du bredbandsbolaget är ju dyrare än både universal och glocalnet
<ibm> realubot har man telefoni också då är både glocalnet och bredbandsbolaget dyrare att ringa med
<maxjezy> man kan inte mäta erbjudanden i kombo med andra erbjudanden
<ibm> realubot 249 kr för glocalnet både bredband och telefoni
<einand> ibm: hur snablina?
<ibm> realubot upp till 28 mbit/s nedström
<maxjezy> wow, upp till :)
<maxjezy> telia är billigast
<maxjezy> 10 mbit för 99 kr i månaden
<maxjezy> då ingår 2 kg bananer
<maxjezy> och det är inga "upp till" hastigheter
<einand> sedan så har gloclanet 30kr i fakturaavgift
<ibm> fast där jag bor kommer man inte till den hastigheten oavsett vad man har för bolag
<maxjezy> precis, telia har inga faktura avgifter
<ibm> autogiro
<ibm> är gratis
<einand> autogiro är ondska
<ibm> nej då
<einand> jag kommer aldrig någonsin skriva på en fullmakt som tillåter ett företag att helt godtyckligt gå in på mitt konto och ta pengar
<realubot> Hur lång supporttid har Lubuntu?
<ibm> då slipper man att tänka när man ska betala igen
<maxjezy> realubot, evig
<maxjezy> i linuxvärlden får man evig support
<maxjezy> bara man inte yttrar sin förkärlek för windows 8
<maxjezy> mohahahaha
<realubot> maxjezy: Bananerna avgör saken.
 * realubot byter till Telia.
<ibm> minutpriset däremot utan tillägg är billigare med telia än med glocalnet och bredbandsbolaget
<ibm> fast tele2 har billigare minutpriser
<realubot> einand: Du kan ju ha ett konto som du pyttsar in lite cash på. Du behöver ju inte uppge sparkontot med IT-miljarderna.
 * einand är bara hemma 10-20% av dygnet, ännu mindre om man räknar med alla bortasovar nätter
<einand> realubot: handlar väl mer om principer också
 * realubot fattar inte varför einand är ute och ränner så mycket.
<einand> självklart skall allt utflöde från mitt konto godkännas av mig
<realubot> Äsch. Varför?
<ibm> annars är telia dyrast
<realubot> Om du bara har småslantar på kontot.
<ibm> men har bäst tjänster
<realubot> Så spelar det väl ingen roll om av dig godkända företag går in och plockar.
<realubot> ibm: Bananerna ibm. Glöm inte bananerna.
<realubot> En banan till Ubuntu är aldrig fel. sudo apt-get install telia-banan
<maxjezy> finns vissa andrahandsuthyrare av telia som inte tar mer än 50kr/månaden för 64mbit internet
<realubot> *telia-bananer, heter paketet.
<einand> realubot: spelar ingen roll om det är 1kr eller 10000kr
<realubot> maxjezy: Andrahandsuthyrare?!?
<einand> Swedbanks VD ringde till och med och bad om ursäkt när dom stal 20kr av mig ;)
<realubot> Vad är det?
<maxjezy> realubot, typ som med lägenheter, de hyr av telia och hyr ut den i andra hand
<maxjezy> via wifi
 * realubot har aldrig hört talas om att hyra ut Internet i andra hand.
<einand> lol
<maxjezy> ganska vanligt, typ precis som de va förr
<maxjezy> med kabel/parabol
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, ja. Då hoppas jag att personerna har järnkoll på trafiken.
<realubot> Vem är så desperat att man hyr ut sin lina för 50 kr/månad.
<realubot> ?
<einand> man kanske vill vara snäll annars
<maxjezy> realubot, givetvis så innehar ägaren av linan flera hundra megabitts
<realubot> einand: Det är en godtagbar anledning.
<maxjezy> och tjänar feta pengar
<einand> jag delade internet med flera grannar en gång, inte för att jag brydde mig om 50 spänn, utan för jag ville vara sjysta mot dom
<einand> fast tror aldrig jag kommer göra omdet, med tanke på hur det slutade ;)
<realubot> maxjezy: Sure. Man kanske kan få sin lina betald på det sättet men man bryter troligen mot reglerna för abonnemanget.
<maxjezy> einand, ingen är ju död ännu
<realubot> Och man tjänar i.s.f. kaffepengar.
<maxjezy> så säg aldrig aldrig
<realubot> Småslantar.
<einand> maxjezy: förutom mina never i ryggen
<maxjezy> realubot, dom som sätter detta i system kan tjäna flera hundra varje månad
<realubot> Gå till soc. istället säger jag till folk som horar med bredbandsuppkopplingen.
<realubot> Sluta sälj er på IT-stritan.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det kan dom säkert. Men vad gör "flera hundra" för nytta?
<realubot> Vad är 500 spänn i dagens Sverige?
<maxjezy> realubot, dom investerar ju vidare pengarna i andra saker som fria minuter på mobilen
<maxjezy> och ringer till sina organiserade kontakter
<realubot> Den som är så desperat efter en femhundring behöver se om sin ekonomi.
<realubot> ispookan: Eller vad säger du?
<einand> 500 spänn är 2 dagars mat
<realubot> ispookan: Just det. Glöm aldrig var du läste det först. Bah!
<ispookan> realubot: Precis!
<realubot> einand: 4 för mig.
<maxjezy> visste ni att kaffe har varit bristvara i sverige
<maxjezy> förr spädde man ut kaffet med sågspån
<realubot> ispookan: Så går det när man inte är online 24/7. Då har man inte koll på vad som skrivs och hamnar mitt i samtal utan att förstå någonting om bakgrunden.
<maxjezy> det kommer ske igen förutspår nostradomus
<einand> maxjezy: även vetemjöl
<maxjezy> einand, hårda tider
<maxjezy> vi köpte vetemjöl igår
<maxjezy>  4kg
<maxjezy> bakar man bullar på det och säljer kan man göra upp mot 1000% vinst
<einand> 5kg kostar väl 25kr idag?
<maxjezy> jo, billigt är det
<realubot> maxjezy: Det går säkert att göra lite stålar så.
<maxjezy> många annonserar ut bakprodukter
<maxjezy> såg att ica maxi har helsida med mjöl och marsipan osv
<einand> 15:07:12 < maxjezy> såg att ica maxi har helsida med mjöl och marsipan osv
<einand> oj
<einand> marsipan gör man själv
<maxjezy> vad skiljer marsipan och mandelmassa åt?
<einand> mandelmassa är nötter, och marispan är socker
<maxjezy> så marsipan är helt fri från nötter?
<einand> Marsipan är en blandning av socker och mandel som valsas samman.
<einand> konstigt
<einand> tydligen inte
<einand> Mandelmassa är mald mandel ihoprört med florsocker och ofta med glukossirap eller äggvita som tillsatt bindemedel.
<realubot> Madelmassa förekommer dessutom i uttrycket "Sassa brassa mandelmassa".
<einand> realubot: aldrig hört
<realubot> Det är en viktig skillnad. Det blir heltokigt om man ersätter mandelmassa med marsipan.
<maxjezy> realubot, när använder man det utrycket?
<realubot> maxjezy: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hejaramsa
<maxjezy> Sassa brassa, masipan massa!
<realubot> Ja. Du hör ju själv.
<realubot> Så kan du inte stå och skrika i klacken. Då riskerar du att få däng av dom andra supportrarna.
<realubot> "Sassa brassa mandelmassa, vi vill höra nätet rassla"
<einand> "Sassa brassa mandelmassa, vi vill höra nätet rassla"
<realubot> Ja, så kan det låta om man är på match.
<einand> Part horror movie, part medical detective story, ``Monsters Inside Me'' depicts what happens when people fall prey to an infection from a parasite, those nasty microscopic creatures found in water, soil and even in the air. Victims' stories are retold, including how doctors and scientists attempt to unravel each case before it's too late. Biologist Dan Riskin, assisted by doctors and experts who witnessed each case, leads the scientific discussion about each p
<einand> vad tror ni om den seriren?
<realubot> einand: Nästa gång du är på IT-mässa så kan du ropa "Sassa brassa mandelmassa, vi vill höra hårddisken rassla"
<maxjezy> låter bättre än the 4400
<realubot> T.ex. när Shuttelworth kliver upp på scen.
<maxjezy> vem är det?
<einand> These killers lie dormant, waiting for the right time to strike. Eleven-month-old Garrett Richardson ingests the eggs of a worm, and within days the creature travels to his brain and goes about feeding on its tissue.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ju Mr Ubuntu. Nu får du kamma dig. Du måste ju ha koll på Thorvalds, Stallman och Shuttleworth.
<realubot> Shuttleworth är inte hälften så cool som Stallman. Bl.a. så äter han inte från sina fötter under presentationer och han har ingen Jesus-frisyr.
<maxjezy> realubot, typ som bill gates fast helt okänd?
<realubot> Dessutom har inte Shuttleworth en Yeelong-netbook vad jag vet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, det är en bra beskrivning. En unknwn Bill Gates.
<realubot> Om inte Bill Gates hade varit så känd så hade kanske ...
<realubot> Shuttleworth är lika känd som Bill Gates men helt okänd.
<realubot> Typ.
<ibm> realubot bananerna med begränsat kapacitet
<maxjezy> realubot, tillsammans ingår de alla i IT kartellen, som styr världen med hexadecimaler och integritetskränkande licensavtal.
<maxjezy> men på ytan spelar de ett spel, där de näst intill är varandras värsta fiender
<realubot> maxjezy: Japp. Den lilla klicka människor som inte vill låta sig styras lurar man in i övervakningssamhället med fagra löften om att koden är öppen och fri.
<maxjezy> kartellbildning är det enda sättet att för dem, uppnå 100%, utan den hade de bara varit 98% och det är inte nog.
<maxjezy> realubot, precis.
<realubot> *klicken
<realubot> Jag tycker det är dåligt med konspirationsteorier om Internet.
<maxjezy> ja, de finns ju men alla handlar ju om dåliga outdated saker
<ibm> realubot richard stallman är gnu/linux killen och thorval är linux kärnan killen och bill gates är microsoft killen men vem är den andra ni snackar om har aldrig hört talas om?
<maxjezy> inget om framtidens förfall
<maxjezy> internet2, jag nämnde det redan 2001
<maxjezy> men ingen lyssnade. snart är det här.
<ibm> realubot är det html5 killen? ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
<maxjezy> realubot, vad tror du om att internet skapades för att skynda på "processen"
<maxjezy> innan internet, fanns bara vhs och kasett
<maxjezy> spola fram i musik och film var något man gjorde om man ville skända sina band
<ibm> efter internet fanns fortfarande dessa ett tag
<maxjezy> nu för tiden zappar man bland porr och tubes som om de vore strumpor man stoppade med korv
<maxjezy> iomed att vi uträttar saker snabbare med internet, så är undergången också snabbare förbi, och ungdommarna är helt förkastade in i helvetets gap
<ibm> internet2 kommer väl vara ipv6
<maxjezy> ibm, internet2 är ett helt nytt internet
<maxjezy> där man kopplar in sig själv, typ som facebook
<maxjezy> men mer som habbo
<realubot> ibm: Shuttleworth HTML5-killen?
<maxjezy> sen säljer man sin själ till det där jävla sociala pisset
<realubot> maxjezy: Där hör du. Så känd är han så folk tror han är HTML5-killen.
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> ibm: Shuttleworth är mannen bakom Ubuntu.
<realubot> ibm: Huvudägare i Canonical, företaget som ger ut Ubuntu eller hur det nu är.
<maxjezy> ubuntu är lite läskigt, utan att veta var makten ligger
<ibm> realubot fast det behöver inte betyda att han gjorde den
<maxjezy> och ägandet
<maxjezy> ibm, han tog debian och bytte bakgrundsbild
<realubot> Internet 2.0 är ett Internet som styrs helt av am. (kinesiska?) företag och där myndighetenra har full insyn i all trafik.
<ibm> realubot vad gjorde han egentligen kopierade debian och förenklade den
<maxjezy> alternativen är som i gott o blandat påsen, olika färger men samma form
<maxjezy> ingår man inte i kartellen, så finns man inte på marknaden
<maxjezy> det är sanningen
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ju inte samma form på grejerna i Gott & Blandat-påsen?
<ibm> någon som vet hur man kan alltid styra sin windows dator med windows fjärrskrivbord från t. ex. xubuntu utan att behöva bjuda in sig varje gång?
<realubot> Vad har ni gör Gott & Blandat i Norrland?
<ibm> alltså från t. ex. xubuntu till windows 7 utan att behöva bjuda in sig själv varje gång med windows fjärrskrivbord?
<realubot> ibm: Sluta med det där. Det är farligt.
<maxjezy> realubot, zuinertz och norrlands guld
<ibm> realubot vad menar du med farligt
<ibm> realubot vad har jag gjort förnåt
<realubot> ibm: Din dator kan bli kapad.
<realubot> Rätt som det är upptäcker du att din dator går på IT-stritan.
<ibm> realubot du skojar
<maxjezy> fungerar som hallick åt flertalet it prostituerade fnask
<maxjezy> en slags gateway drog
<realubot> Säljer sig på gatan för att få ihop pengar till dagens bredbandsabonnemang.
<maxjezy> realubot, hur ser du på att internet är fullt av farliga grejer
<maxjezy> ska man låta sina barn veta vad internet är?
<ibm> realubot byt bredbandsbolag
<maxjezy> porr, terror, facebook och mer porr.
<realubot> ibm: Din dator löper en mycket överhängande risk att sluta som IT-fnask om du inte genast ger upp dina försök att fjärrstyra datorn över Internet.
<realubot> ibm: Och porr, som maxjezy säger. Massor av porr.
<ibm> realubot var inte orolig
<maxjezy> innan porr försvinner är inte www något för oss kristna
<maxjezy> ni kommer brinna i helvetet i evigheter om ni använder www
<ibm> realubot man måste fortfarande känna till ip adressen
<maxjezy> ibm, ip adresser är snart slut
<realubot> ibm: IT-torskarna vet din IP-adress.
<ibm> inte med ipv6
<maxjezy> så för den som är illasinnad, den behöver bara chansa på en ip adress, och antagligen är den upptagen
<maxjezy> ibm, du har inte ipv6?
<ibm> det vet jag
<ibm> men ipv6 är framtiden
<maxjezy> så du är antagligen ganska utsatt
<maxjezy> ipv6 är bara ett sätt att kunna hantera det globala nätet
<maxjezy> mellan planeterna
<realubot> ibm: Det sista vi ser av din dator är när den hoppar in i en snuskgubbes bil på Rosenlundsgatan en sen kväll. Usch!
<ibm> man måste fortfarande veta vilken ip adress personen har
<maxjezy> ibm, det är bara att voice:a
<maxjezy> och är den anonym, då frågar man bara admin
<ibm> realubot seriösa svar
<ibm> realubot tack
<realubot> No problem.
<maxjezy> aaah, aaah, i wanna be, everything at once!
<maxjezy> windows 8.
<realubot> ibm: Anser du att du har fått svar på din ursprungliga fråga?
<ibm> vill ni höra en roligt historia om windows8
<realubot> Dra den för maxjezy. Han älskar Win8.
<maxjezy> inte om den är linuxpartisk
<maxjezy> windows hatet kan liknas vid det hat SD sprider idag.
<maxjezy> ibm, jaja, dra den då
<Dynamit> du Win8 är värdelös utan touch-screen
<maxjezy> Dynamit, inte alls.
<maxjezy> minst lika bra.
<maxjezy> jag har haft 8 på både touchscreen dator och utan touchscreen
<maxjezy> funka lika bra på båda
<Dynamit> du 7 vinner över 8 utan touchscreen
<maxjezy> nu kör jag utan touchscreen
<maxjezy> jag håller inte med
<maxjezy> även om windows 7 är jävligt bra
<maxjezy> så är 8 bättre
<realubot> maxjezy: Seriöst. Varför använder du Windows?
<Dynamit> vad anser du är fördelen med win 8 då
<realubot> Är det p.g.a. det där nätverkskortet?
<maxjezy> realubot, nej, stabilitet
<maxjezy> och snabbhet
<maxjezy> komfort
<maxjezy> och elegans
<realubot> maxjezy: Linux är stabilt när du väl fått det att fungera.
<lag^> läget då realubot ?
<maxjezy> realubot, jo, men windows är stabilt out of box
<Dynamit> herre gud maxjezy är helt klart win frälst
<maxjezy> sen gäller det att hålla det stabilt
<ibm> någon jag känner köpte en dator till föreningen med windows8 och han anses vara en data proffs typ, och frågar mig hur använder man den jag ser ingen skrivbord eller startmeny jag försöker använda internet webbläsaren, men då står det att den inte är registrerat, och sedan frågar han, hur använder man windows 8
<realubot> Linux är stabilt för mig.
<Dynamit> Linux är stabilt för mig också
<maxjezy> linux är stabilt för mig också
<maxjezy> när jag kör cli
<maxjezy> och irssi
<ibm> ha ha
<maxjezy> då upplever jag inte alls alla problem
<realubot> maxjezy: ;)
<realubot> Det är stabilt med DE också.
<maxjezy> dessutom känns det skitsnabbt
<ibm> ha ha ha ha han försökte väldigt mycket innan han ringde
<maxjezy> realubot, jo, om man väljer det fulaste och minst användarvänliga
<realubot> ibm: ;)
<maxjezy> realubot, jag testade ubuntu igår
<maxjezy> virtuellt
<maxjezy> blev inte speciellt imponerad
<maxjezy> verkar som linux funkar bättre på dåliga datorer
<maxjezy> typ såna med intels integrerade grafik
<maxjezy> någon gammal cpuj
<maxjezy> lite ram
<maxjezy> ja brukar säga att ubuntu är lite som att köpa d-link
<maxjezy> man vet inte om det funkar nästa år
<maxjezy> nej, jag brukar faktiskt inte säga så
<Dynamit> har aldrig haft de problemen maxjezy
<maxjezy> det var sanning kryddat med massa ljug
<Dynamit> men med D-Link så stämmer det
<maxjezy> Dynamit, version 8 funkade för mig, inte 9, men 10 funkade, men inte 11, men 12 funkar, men dåligt
<maxjezy> 8 var dock bäst
<maxjezy> då var ubuntu i sin hög glans
<Dynamit> 11 och 12 har jag inte haft problem med
<Dynamit> 10 kommer jag inte ihåg men tror det var felfritt där med
<maxjezy> det beror nog mycket på hårdvara
<maxjezy> hur användaren trivs med linux
<Dynamit> du vet va att linux finns i extremt många mobil telefoner idag va
<ibm> 5.10 skivorna var det fel på de flesta
<maxjezy> jepp, men 99% av användarna känner nog inte till det
<maxjezy> att de glider en variant av linux i fickana
<Dynamit> nej för det tror att det är Android vist det är Android men det är ju bara en dist.
<Dynamit> vilket innebär att de det flesta vet om är mer eller mindre bara en front för vad som händer, om du förstår vad jag menar
<maxjezy> fast, när upphör linux att "kallas" linux
<Dynamit> bra fråga finns nog bestämda former för det också
<ibm> och usb versionen till ubuntu alternative 11.04 är också kass den startar men efter en stund vid installationen funkar den inte för att kunna fortsätta installationen
<ibm> realubot var det inte alternative du använde
<ibm> realubot eller minimal
<maxjezy> om android vill kalla sin variant av linux för bullfix
<maxjezy> då borde android få göra det
<maxjezy> ibm, jotack, känner till dessa "öden" med installationer
<maxjezy> men, funkar cd versionen?
<ibm> nej vänta skrev fel
<ibm> menade 12.04
<maxjezy> någon som testat windows telefon?
<maxjezy> tror faktiskt folk väljer telefoner efter mode
<maxjezy> inte tycke.
<Dynamit> jag väljer efter tycke därför har jag N900 och Maemo men funderar på att byta till Nemo
<maxjezy> jag väljer efter plånbok
<maxjezy> därför har jag andriod
<maxjezy> roid
<maxjezy> droid
<ibm> windows kommer alltid vara sämst när det gäller stabilitet så länge de använder nt kärnor eller dos även med mobil telefoner
<maxjezy> ibm, det där är nog väldigt  individuellt
<maxjezy> med stabilitet
<maxjezy> om jag använder din dator, är den nog kanske inte stabil för mig
<maxjezy> eftersom jag kör annorlunda
<maxjezy> precis som med bilar, man lär sig känna stabiliteten
<maxjezy> och skavankerna
<maxjezy> nog om hur bra windows 8 är.
<maxjezy> måste fixa käk!
<ibm> när det gäller datorer måste de göra nåt åt windows registret ta bort den den förstör bara
<ibm> realubot vet du hur man gör?
<ibm> realubot utan att behöva bjuda in sig själv?
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte, men det måste ju ha med inställningar i klienten i Windows att göra, tycker man.
<ibm> realubot nja har kollat runt där
<ibm> realubot jag hittar inget där man kan inaktivera att bjuda in sig varje gång
<ibm> alltså windows7
<ibm> alltså från remmina
<realubot> ibm: Typ: http://www.sevenforums.com/attachments/tutorials/135915d1296600774-remote-desktop-connection-automatic-log-allow-prevent-gpedit-1.jpg
<realubot> ibm: Dock så låter det ju som en STOR säkerhetsrisk.
<ibm> realubot annars var det minimal du hade
<realubot> ibm: Nej. Lubuntu.
<ibm> realubot eller ubuntu alternative
<ibm> realubot länken visar en bild men vart ligger filen?
<ibm> realubot gäller den även för windows 7?
<realubot> maxjezy: Blir det några barn gjorda på animationsfronten då?
<realubot> ibm: Jag har inte en susning. Jag undviker att använda Windows så långt det går. Lägg in Ubuntu istället och använd SSH.
<realubot> Problem solved.
<realubot> ;)
<ibm> realubot det är för någon som ofta behöver hjälp och använder windows 7
<ibm> realubot istället för att behöva åka dit varje gång
<maxjezy> realubot, jag är inne i en period av destruktivt beteende och därför händer lite på animationsfronten
<ibm> realubot är det du eller spacebug som är en tjej?
<ibm> realubot det bra med tjejer här
<ibm> realubot eller hur?
<ibm> realubot någon av er är en tjej dock minns inte vem
<einand> så, då  har man handlat med
<maxjezy> einand, nå? vad?
<einand> maxjezy: med
<maxjezy> vad har du handlat?
<maxjezy> ja bokade precis pizza online
<maxjezy> onlinepizza.se
<maxjezy> vilken grej asså.
<maxjezy> har inte lagat mat på flera veckor känns det som, en bil kommer rullandes med massa godasaker på beställning
<maxjezy> det är lyx i vardagen
<maxjezy> netflix asså
<maxjezy> vem vill signa upp med betalkort online till en sida som inte ens visar innehållet, och en månad gratiskampanjen känns ju seriös
<Dynamit> netflix är inte ens nytt
<maxjezy> jag säger såhär, vill man inte bli krämig får man hålla sig till torrents
<Dynamit> netflix har funnits länge dock så har inte netflix aceppterat svenska anv.
<maxjezy> nej, jag har massa amerikanska kompisar som har pratat om netxflix
<maxjezy> i sverige har vi ju haft siter som dreamfilm.se och swefilmer.com
<maxjezy> realubot, hur går det med jobbsökandet?
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> !bong
<ubot2> Factoid 'bong' not found
<Dynamit> undrar om man ska dra ihop en bot som gör dumma svar vid typ sista kommandot som du anv. maxjezy
<Dynamit> :P
<maxjezy> gör det
<maxjezy> jag kan hjälpa till att komma på fyndiga kommentarer
<Dynamit> bong så vet jag ju vad den skulle vräka ur sig kan jag ju lova
<maxjezy> "mmm, en saftig bong!"
<maxjezy> eller något som
<maxjezy> "my preschhhioouuus!"#
<maxjezy> 33 dagar 7 timmar 35 minuter 45 sekunder kvar
<maxjezy> till jordens undergång
<madbear> maxjezy: jasså?
<maxjezy> madbear, yhepp
<maxjezy> 21 dec
<maxjezy> jag misstänker att dagens ungdommar lider av något som vi som genomlevt ungdommens glansdagar slapp
<maxjezy> gäng som sparkar på 90 åriga tanter
<maxjezy> och små hundar
<maxjezy> vad gick fel?
<maxjezy> kan vi skylla på allt på reinfelt och hans fru eller?
<realubot> maxjezy: Håller med. Netflix gick bort när dom ville ha betalkortsnummer.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag misstänker att det är en historia som påminner om den i Göteborg.
<realubot> Mannen som fick hjärnan sönderkickad p.g.a. "tjafs" om hunden.
 * realubot funderar på om Islam är inblandat.
<realubot> Eller varför har alla gäng lackat ur på hundar helt plötsligt?
<maxjezy> tror det kan ha med rondellhundar att göra
<maxjezy> och närheten till undergången
<maxjezy> var det såna där "babbar" i göteborg?
<realubot> maxjezy: Hahaha
<maxjezy> en sak jag kan konstatera är att babbar och babbar är två olika saker
<realubot> maxjezy: SD tillåter inte att deras representanter "babbelar" på stan.
<maxjezy> hemskt
<maxjezy> där nere är ju babbarna ganska stort problem
<maxjezy> de verkar kunna anpassa sig bättre här uppe i norrland
<maxjezy> jag bor i ett babbe område, bara babbar här
<maxjezy> men dom är as-nice-trevliga
<maxjezy> men babbarna i södra sverige tror de är 50 cent
<maxjezy> realubot, nu när de är med i leken så skiter de fullständigt i sin politik
<maxjezy> nu vill de in i finrummen och sluta vara rasister
<maxjezy> precis som alla andra som får smaka på maktens fina korridorer
<maxjezy> om hitler hade levt hade han vänt sig i sängen över SD's agerande
<realubot> Hitler hade inte varit nöjd med SD.
<realubot> Åkis hade fått underkänt.
<realubot> maxjezy: http://blogg.amelia.se/magdalenaindebetou/files/2012/11/546973_10151163917274021_926052087_n.jpg
 * realubot skrattar så han nästan kissar på sig.
<realubot> Har detta någonsin hänt förr i Sveriges demokratis historia? Att en riksdagssledamot springer omkring med järnrör på stan och säger sådana saker till folk?
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> det är inte amelia som var i denna kanalens bloogg?
<maxjezy> låter mer som monarki
<maxjezy> i sverige finns det ca 1.2 miljoner katter
<maxjezy> i världen finns det ca 3000 tigrar i det vilda
<maxjezy> tänk på det när ni skaffar hund
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det går inget vidare på jobbfronten. Hur går det själv då?
<maxjezy> jorå, jag söker ca 5 jobb i månaden
<maxjezy> men nu när arbetslösheten förväntas växa så ger jag nog snart upp
<maxjezy> varsel överallt
<maxjezy> tycker tv4 och andra kanaler kan göra om sin profil
<maxjezy> förr var kvinnor de arbetslösa och tv riktades till dessa
<maxjezy> morgon soffor och skit
 * Spookan donerar pengar till tigrarna. ;)
<maxjezy> nu är det ungdommar som är arbetslösa
<maxjezy> men fortfarande malou och andra avdankade saggor
<maxjezy> som sitter i sofforna
<maxjezy> och pratar som om de pratade till 90talets hemmafruar
<maxjezy> Spookan, vet inte om de hjälper
<maxjezy> man måste hjälpa genom att förändra systemet
<maxjezy> tigrarna köper säkert bara dyra biffar för pengarna
<realubot> Tigrarna?
<realubot> Jaha, dom ja.
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur har det gått med illamåendet då? Har du fått fason på det?
<realubot> maxjezy: Hammafruarna fanns väl på typ 60-talet. På 90-talet var inte kvinnorna hemmafruar mer än vad dom är i dat.
<realubot> *i dag
<maxjezy> realubot, neppz
<realubot> maxjezy: Du kan ju inte jobba om du mår så?
<maxjezy> jag äter syrahämmande medicin en månad nu men det verkar inte hjälpa så jag ska återkomma till läkaren i början av december
<realubot> maxjezy: Bra att du söker läkare för det i.a.f.
<maxjezy> har varit hos en specialist men vi ska testa denna behandling
<realubot> Testa att byta operativssytem. Man vet aldrig.
<maxjezy> efter den blir det eventuellt
<maxjezy> realubot, det började ju med ubuntu :)
<realubot> Aj då.
<maxjezy> eventuellt testa narkotiska preparat
<realubot> Har du inte redan gjort det?
<realubot> PÃ¥ egen hand?
<maxjezy> jo, men detta är psykofarma grejor
<realubot> Vad heter medicinen?
<maxjezy> sånt som pillertrillarna äter
<maxjezy> vet ej
<maxjezy> det jag äter nu vet jag vad det heter
<realubot> Okej.
<realubot> Psykofarmaka finns väl inte längre.
<maxjezy> omeprazol
<maxjezy> man skiter stenhård efter ett par omeprazol
<realubot> Det var ju psykmedicin som användes förr.
<realubot> maxjezy: Morfin?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte riktigt vad det blir faktiskt
<realubot> Aha, Losec.
<realubot> "Sedan AstraZenecas patent på substansen gått ut finns flera olika generika av omeprazol. Läkemedlet säljs för närvarande i Sverige under handelsnamnen Losec, Omecat samt Omeprazol. I samband med patentförlusten lanserade AstraZeneca en efterföljare till Losec: Nexium."
<realubot> Losec är ju en dundermedicin. Tänk vad Astra har gjort stålar på den medicinen.
<maxjezy> jag har ätit losec nexium
<maxjezy> men dessa är apotekets egna
<maxjezy> billigast antar jag
<Nastyboy> hi evrybody...i have some probslems med ubuntu 12.04 ... it installs oki but when you come to the login screen the mouse and keyboard dont work enymore..its logitech wirless mouse and keyboard... can some one help me?
<realubot> Psykmedicin kanske kallas psykofarmaka fortfarande.
<maxjezy> Nastyboy, try another usb-port
<maxjezy> if that does not work, install windows
<Nastyboy> have done that.. + with old mouse and keyboard.. samething:(
<realubot> Nastyboy: I suppose you'vd tried to restart the computer serveral times?
<realubot> Okay.
<Nastyboy> myes meny...  moderboard is crosschair formula a
<Nastyboy> going nuts
<Nastyboy> debaiand all the other works but why not ubuntu
<Nastyboy> have tryed with 4 mouses 2 other keyboards nothing works.. same at the login screen
<maxjezy> well, fuck ubuntu and go debian
<Nastyboy> :(
<maxjezy> ubuntu will fuck you, so be the initiative one and fuck ubuntu first
<Nastyboy> can i be somthing in biaos ? ill must change?
<realubot> Nastyboy: How about Ubuntu Live? Does it work using Live?
<maxjezy> wait, i forgot it was already fucking you big time
<Nastyboy> same error on live
<maxjezy> realubot, are you also in this english ubuntu channel?
<Nastyboy> skit ubuntu... blir galen
<realubot> Nastyboy: Sometimes USB keyboard/mouse isn't enabled in BIOS. So yes, you may check whatever that option is available.
<einand> maxjezy: detta är svenska ubuntu kanalen
<Nastyboy> jo jag såg det först nu
<Nastyboy> :)
<realubot> Jösses.
<Nastyboy> har det nått med logitechs drvirutiner o göra i ubuntu?
<maxjezy> OMG, förlåt för språket
<realubot> Då borde du inte uppleva problemet med andra tangentbord/möss.
<Nastyboy> iofs.. men logitech e kända för o strula
<realubot> Om det inte spelar någon roll vilket tgb och mus du använder så känns det som ett långskott att det är Logitech.
<Nastyboy> tangentbordet är g19 o musen g500
<realubot> Nastyboy: Vad är det för andra grejer du har testat med då?
<realubot> Är det också Logitech?
<Nastyboy> gamla musar o tangentbord utan usb..
<realubot> Fungerar det i Live då?
<Nastyboy> nej men i sjäva installationen ja
<Nastyboy> vetefan vad som går snett.,,
<realubot> Nastyboy: Och det fungerar inte med ett tgb som ansluter via PS/2=
<realubot> ?
<Nastyboy> nop
<Nastyboy> den stannar bara i botscrrene
<Nastyboy> kan inte göra nått
<realubot> bootscreen? Du kommer inte ens till inloggningen?
<Nastyboy> funkar bra med debian..redhat o mandriva
<realubot> Är det så när du använder USB också?
<Nastyboy> ja..
<Nastyboy> installationen funkar bra
<Nastyboy> skall prova o röjja i bios... o sen prova o bränna en skiva igen.. har 3 oliak skivor.. altenative lts o desktop.. blir lika på alla
<realubot> Jag tror inte det är skivan då.
<Nastyboy> modekortet?
<realubot> Det är något i Ubuntu.
<realubot> Nej, tror det är Ubuntu.
<maxjezy> brukar vara ubuntu som strular
<realubot> Det är därför det hade varit intressant att se om det fungerar om du tar Try Ubuntu istället för att installera systemet.
<realubot> Testa i Ubuntu Live.
<maxjezy> ubuntu är så pass nytt, och de har inte råd att anställa några vettiga ingenjööörer
<Nastyboy> lol
<Nastyboy> den såg då fin ut på youtube
<Nastyboy> skall prova o röjja igen.. tack för alla svaren,,, trevligt när folksvarar:;)
<maxjezy> ja, vi är bäst i kanalen
<maxjezy> realubot och jag dvs.
<Nastyboy> :)
<Nastyboy> hade bra alla.. återvänder om jag får igång det:)
<maxjezy> lycka till med alla tester framöver
<Nastyboy> tack
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6k_y-MXWVk
<maxjezy> bästa låten just nu
<realubot> Nafallo: Har det fungerar i äldre versioner av Ubuntu, t.ex. 10.04?
<realubot> Nafallo: Äsch. Felpost.
<realubot> maxjezy: Om jag säger Gina Dirawi. Vad säger du då?
<maxjezy> kebab
<maxjezy> dålig kebab
<maxjezy> Gina hon är från sundsvall, där jag bor
<maxjezy> men hon flydde sundsvall efter kebabben
<maxjezy> hon stod inte ut med dålig babbe kebabben
<maxjezy> så hon packade sin svt-bag med värdelös humor och lämnade oss, tack gode gud.
<maxjezy>  realubot, vad säger du om jag säger rickard sjöberg?
<einand> kebab är gott, men inte av värdelöskvalitet
<realubot> einand: Sant.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tycker Gina är snygg.
<Spookan> Vem är Gina?
<realubot> maxjezy: Rickard Sjöberg. Ja du. Bra fråga.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tittar aldrig på honom. Leder han något annat program än frågeleken?
<realubot> Spookan: http://gfx.aftonbladet-cdn.se/image/15570914/267/normal/312331bb89532/Gina+Dirawi
<Spookan> realubot: Ush, turk eller?
<realubot> babbe
<realubot> :D
<realubot> Nej, jag vet inte. Hon är palestinier, tror jag.
<realubot> Spookan: Men du. Vet du vad?
<realubot> Spookan: Skit i den lilla ...
<Spookan> realubot: I den lilla?
<realubot> Spookan: http://www.svt.se/cachable_image/1353057387/skavlan/article585904.svt/ALTERNATES/large/darawi-992.jpg
<Screedo> godkväll
<realubot> Spookan: Hänger du inte med i SD-tugget?
<realubot> Spookan: http://blogg.amelia.se/magdalenaindebetou/files/2012/11/546973_10151163917274021_926052087_n.jpg
<Spookan> realubot: Nä inte insatt i det..
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Spookan: Jag skojar bara.
<K350> e
<K350> e
<K350> e
<realubot> Sminket gör mycket.
<realubot> Det är lurigt med tjejer och smink.
 * realubot har talat.
<maxjezy> 89% av tjejer använder 73% av sminket
<Philip5> 27% av resten av sminket använder maxjezy ;P
<einand> yttest få personer passar i smink, eller iaf yttest få vet hur man sminkar sig
<einand> 97% av alla tjejer och killar som sminkar sig, ser fula ut
<andol> 85.3% utav all statistik på Internet är draget helt ur luften.
<ibm> någon som vet hur man kan alltid styra sin windows dator med windows fjärrskrivbord från t. ex. xubuntu utan att behöva bjuda in sig varje gång?
<ibm> alltså från t. ex. xubuntu till windows 7 utan att behöva bjuda in sig själv varje gång med windows fjärrskrivbord?
<maxjezy> när kvällen kryper på, då kryper alla till sängs
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> jag är inte bara tandläkare, jag är pappa också
<realubot> Upp och hoppa nu.
<maxjezy> yepp
<Peyam> realubot: sup?
<Dynamit> Jippi har nu lyckas förstå XBMC api rätt bra och dessutom få mitt program i C Sharp att prata med XBMC via json-rpc nu ska den bara göra nytta också och inte skriva hederliga Hello World! meddelandet :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-18
<Nastyboy> tjolahop
<Nastyboy> Ubuntu fungerar någolunda...
<Nastyboy> nån bra irc prog till linux..typ Bitch X?
<maxjezy> Qken
<realubot> Peyam: Hallå där.
<realubot> Peyam: Läget är under kontroll. Själv?
<Peyam> läget är acceptabelt. görs?
<realubot> Peyam: Jag svarade på en fråga i Ubuntu-forumet. Vad gör du då?
<Peyam> realubot: Kodar i matlab
<coffe> *gäsp*
 * Spookan gääspar...
<Wolf-hbg> någon som vet hur det har gott för förbannade vuxna hackare??
<Spookan> ?
<ibm> när jag tittar på t. ex. youtube eller streamar, kommer skärmsläckaren eller så stängs skärmen av trots att jag fortfarande hör ljudet, vet någon hur man fixar detta?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 12.10?
<ibm> och mitt viloläge funkar inte knappen går inte att trycka ner jag vill kunna ställa in att efter en viss tid att datorn ska gå i viloläge alltså hibernate?
<ibm> vet ej om dessa hänger ihop på något sätt?
<Wolf-hbg> Ha en trevlig eftermidag
<ibm> när jag tittar på t. ex. youtube eller streamar, kommer skärmsläckaren eller så stängs skärmen av trots att jag fortfarande hör ljudet, vet någon hur man fixar detta?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 12.10?
<ibm> och mitt viloläge funkar inte knappen går inte att trycka ner jag vill kunna ställa in att efter en viss tid att datorn ska gå i viloläge alltså hibernate?
<ibm> vet ej om dessa hänger ihop på något sätt?
<ibm> när jag tittar på t. ex. youtube eller streamar, kommer skärmsläckaren eller så stängs skärmen av trots att jag fortfarande hör ljudet, vet någon hur man fixar detta?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 12.10?
<ibm> och mitt viloläge funkar inte knappen går inte att trycka ner jag vill kunna ställa in att efter en viss tid att datorn ska gå i viloläge alltså hibernate?
<ibm> vet ej om dessa hänger ihop på något sätt?
<einand> Tåg brinner på Centralstationen i Stockholm
<einand> Ett tåg brinner på centralstationen i Stockholm.
<einand> Tåget stod inne på spår 8 och samtliga perronger har evakuerats i samband med branden.
<einand> Texten uppdateras.
<einand> ibm: tror du saker blir bättre om du spammar samma sak hela tiden
<realubot> God morgon.
<maxjezy> einand, misstänker du också terror?
<maxjezy> tjenis penis realubot!
<einand> maxjezy: nej
<realubot> maxjezy: Hallå din windowssugare!
<maxjezy> realubot, du glider ju windows du med :)
<maxjezy> antagligen pirat också!
<maxjezy> sifo är inte kloka dem, tror man ska fylla i enkäter på drygt 50 sidor, med sjukt mycket frågor på varje.
<maxjezy> helt gratis dessutom
<maxjezy> undrar vad det är för runkhuvuden som gör sånt
<oeblink> såna som får stånd av att dela sina åsikter
<oeblink> typ bloggare och debattskribenter
<oeblink> jag anar att folket blir lite felrepresenterat
<Screedo> godkväll
<oeblink> #fandom.se
<oeblink> oops
<Screedo> har ett litet problem, jag har installerat kbuntu, fixat en raid volym osv. nu ska jag dela ut mappar på den till windows, har installerat samba, kört workgroup, lagt till netbios name = blabla, kollat så att användaren är medlem i gruppen för mappen, grouppen har rwx. Jag ser mappen i windows klienten, jag har skapat en samba user gett den ett pass. jag försöker ansluta till den
<Screedo> utdelade mappen från win7 maskinen, men jag har inte rättigheter till mappen. Vad har jag missat?
<Screedo> samba usern är medlem i gruppen som äger mappen.
<phnom> w
<phnom> Godmorgon*
<Screedo> ingen som har en ide?
<veryape> screedo: hrm, mitt tips är att följa någon guide från början till slut, är så jävla mycket som kan spöka med sambausers osv
<coffe> Screedo,  kolla loggarna  /var/log/syslog
<coffe> men har förmig att win7 ändrat lite i sin samba
<coffe> Screedo, har du möjlighet att posta din smb.conf ? ialf delen med utdelningen
<Screedo> tog bort samba och ska börja om från början, men ska kolla, skiter det sig kan jag posta min smb.conf
<Screedo> men, jag undrar vad et är som kan strula
<Screedo> har skapat samba user, lagt till samba usern i gruppen som äger mappen. ändrat i smb.conf workgroup = bla bla.
<Screedo> ser skiten i win 7, men kommer inte åt den.
<Screedo> jaja, vad vore livet utan problem :)
<coffe> har usern rätt att se överliggande mappar  ?
<Screedo> nu är det mat. bbl
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> ska den ha.
<Screedo> bbl
<hume> hello... jag har hamnat i en unity-desktop som inte har nån fönsterhanterare (loggade ut ur kubuntu och in i Ubuntu) - hur kommer jag ur det här? Kan inte ens logga ut, kan inte öppna en terminal - det är bara desktopsbakgrunden här
<hume> nån inne?
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<realubot> grabbar då?
<realubot> :(
<lag^> Hej realubot
<realubot> lag^: Hello. How is it hanging?
<lag^> realubot: it's not hanging at all! Själv?
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-11
<larsemil> måndag!
<christoffer> larsemil visst är det härligt ;)
<Coffe> härliga måndag.
<sakjur> ls
<sakjur> ...fel ^_^
<hexabit> Måndagar är rätt trevliga. :)
<andol> !tisdag
<ubot2> Factoid 'tisdag' not found
<johelish> Jag försöker köra ett rsync script som root.. jag behöver executea scriptet som root på min server .. då ansluter den till en annan server som användare "bkup". Det funkar bra om jag ansluter ifrån användaren bkup men när jag gör det ifrån root så frågar den om lösenord (men jag vill ju använda nyckel) hur gör jag?
<andol> johelish: Du skulle inte kunna tänka dig att upprepra fråga, men med lite förtydligande kring vad som sker lokalt respektive på servern, samt när en användare är en lokal användare respektive en användare på servern?
<johelish> Givetvis. Försöker köra ett script för att backa upp data. Den börjar sen failar den eftersom den ber om lösenord..
<johelish> http://pastebin.com/Y9jcwB0P
<andol> johelish: Körs alltså på din server, och försöker ansluta till din lokala dator? Finns alltså en lokal användare som heter backup-lokal? Ska den verklgien ansluta till domain.se, eller är det bara en placeholder du lagt dit?
<johelish> det var som en placeholder
<johelish> men ja
<andol> johelish: Bara för att förtydliga, vad händer ifall du som root@backup-serverrummer kör följande? "ssh backup-lokal@lokaldator uptime"
<andol> (Där uptime förstås även kunnat vara något annat trivialt kommando, som hostname eller dylikt)
<johelish> Den kör rsync, men yes.. det är så det ska fungera
<andol> Körde du sagda ssh-kommando eller ej?
<johelish> ja
<andol> Fick väntat svar, eller prompates du för lösenord?
<larsemil> lite lunch kanske,
<einand> larsemil: lite bilder från FSCONS i helgen, som du kanske tycker är intressanta: https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1471163_10151749446457997_1662911044_n.jpg https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1455936_10151749446552997_874590829_n.jpg  https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/1012920_10151749447862997_1204787521_n.jpg https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1456104_10151749447912997_1314359996_n.jpg
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1464126_10151749448047997_171437406_n.jpg
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1391883_10151749448187997_2091256295_n.jpg
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1459873_10151749448292997_1263135187_n.jpg
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1455957_10151749448452997_1919471473_n.jpg
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1452540_10151749449197997_1306176262_n.jpg
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1453284_10151749449182997_128750520_n.jpg
<larsemil> einand: kul! var du med?
<einand> larsemil: Jag tog bilderna, men var inte jätte aktiv med just detta, utan sprang runt och fottade
<larsemil> vad gjorde de för projekt? enklare tänkda lampor etc?
<einand> dom byggde en synt, och blinkande lampor samt något "buzzer"
<larsemil> skoj
<einand> typ. mostånd, potentiometer och en högtalare
<einand> och led
<einand> vilket fick det att ljuda och blinka
<larsemil> einand: ping
<larsemil> einand: jag ska lägga beställning till daladevelop nu. kunde man använda såna här knappar: http://dx.com/p/electrical-power-control-on-off-2-pin-push-button-switches-10-piece-pack-137500
<larsemil> eller heman eller någon annan som kan
<HeMan> larsemil: det ska gå bra
<larsemil> HeMan: förstår inte skilnaden på sådana och sådana här: http://dx.com/p/meeeno-mn-eb-keync-digital-button-module-orange-black-202541
<larsemil> är det digital vs analog?
<HeMan> larsemil: egentligen är enda skillnaden att den går enkelt att stoppa ner i en breadboard
<larsemil> HeMan: och priset. :D
<HeMan> larsemil: och storleken
<HeMan> larsemil: http://www.adafruit.com/products/1185 är annars rätt coola
<HeMan> larsemil: 10 cm stora!
<larsemil> HeMan: :D Försöker beställa från dx nu så jag får allt från samma. men de var tuffa.
<HeMan> larsemil: men ska du bara ha knappar för att testa och labba med så funkar dina första knappar fint
<larsemil> ja precis det jag ska göra.
<larsemil> http://dx.com/p/reflective-optical-sensor-with-transistor-output-black-2-pcs-250245
<larsemil> de här var också billiga
<HeMan> larsemil: fast för ett annat funktion så klart
<larsemil> ja. jag förstår att det inte är en knapp. :D
<larsemil> http://i.imgur.com/UP4MBMJ.png
<larsemil> ser väl bra ut?
<HeMan> larsemil: ser fint ut!
<HeMan> larsemil: jag tror förresten min chef hörde att ni skulle ge Arduinos till era anstälda
<HeMan> larsemil: vi får några på torsdag!
<larsemil> HeMan: haha bra! på grund av det eller ren slump?
<HeMan> larsemil: ren slump
<larsemil> vi är lite före er. :D
<HeMan> larsemil: en kollega hade beställt en bunt arduinos före sommaren
<larsemil> hurra!
<larsemil> sådär. beställt och klart
<larsemil> slipper jag tjata på er.
<larsemil> HeMan: seriöst. 18 januari. falun. ta med barre !
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har redan förvarnat frugan om det datumet!
<larsemil> HeMan: ! vad roligt!
<larsemil> HeMan: madbear brukar åka från sthlm.
<larsemil> ses imorrn
<einand> larsemil: borde gå utmärkt
<einand> larsemil: varför köper du de dyra Ardunios, när jag länka till billigare ;)
<einand> larsemil: sedan hade jag slängt med en potentiometer
<einand> *irriterad*
<HeMan> larsemil: som einand säger så kan potentiometrar var bra med
<HeMan> larsemil: det går iofs köpa på kjelle för rimliga pengar
<einand> att myter lever kvar så länge, som inte ens vart sanna från början
<einand> HeMan, larsemil: Kjell har pottar i blandpack för någogra tior
<einand> man vet inte vad man får, men spelar ingen roll i detta fallet
<HeMan> einand: precis
<HeMan> larsemil, einand: jag fick en blandpack displayer i farsdagspresent!
<einand> HeMan: duktig unge ;)
<einand> HeMan: såg du bilderna jag posta längre upp till larsemil ?
<HeMan> einand: från eventet i Götaland?
<einand> HeMan: från fscons, i västragötaland (göteborg) ;)
<einand> 14:06:45 < einand> larsemil: lite bilder från FSCONS i helgen, som du kanske tycker är intressanta: https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1471163_10151749446457997_1662911044_n.jpg https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1455936_10151749446552997_874590829_n.jpg  https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/1012920_10151749447862997_1204787521_n.jpg
<einand>                    https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1456104_10151749447912997_1314359996_n.jpg
<einand> 14:06:52 < einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1464126_10151749448047997_171437406_n.jpg
<einand> 14:06:59 < einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1391883_10151749448187997_2091256295_n.jpg
<einand> 14:07:03 < einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1459873_10151749448292997_1263135187_n.jpg
<HeMan> einand: såg dom
<einand> 14:07:07 < einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1455957_10151749448452997_1919471473_n.jpg
<einand> 14:07:12 < einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1452540_10151749449197997_1306176262_n.jpg
<einand> 14:07:17 < einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1453284_10151749449182997_128750520_n.jpg
<HeMan> einand: eftersom inte folk slutar använda begreppet Norrland så tänkte jag slå ett slag för Svealand och Götaland som är lika föråldrade
<einand> HeMan: faktiskt inte ens tänkt på det, men du har absolut rätt
<einand> 1/3 av sverige slås ju ihop genom att man säger Norrland. OM alla norrlänningar. Skall börja kalla mig Götalänning ;)
<einand> Jag är en Götabo i Göteborg ;)
<HeMan> yeah!
<einand> fast, de som bor i skåne, kan vi väl kalla vad dom är. Danskar
<HeMan> einand: det är tom nästa 2/3 (59%) som räknas som Norrland
<einand> Norrland är gigantiskt
<einand> HeMan: nu har du lurat mi från mina arbetsuppgifter, nu läser jag ju om landskap i stället för att jobba
<HeMan> einand: hehe
<einand> intressant, i norden pratar vi 8 olika språk
<einand> danska, finska, färöiska, grönländska, isländska, norska, samiska och svenska.
<einand> Det finns undersökningar om hur väl vi förstår varandra i Norden. Färingar är bäst i hela Norden på att förstå danska, norska och svenska. Av skandinaver är norrmän bäst. De som bor nära gränsen till ett annat land har det lättare att förstå. Svenskar som bor i Malmö eller Helsingborg är bättre på att förstå danska än svenskar som bor längre bort. Svenskar som bor intill norska gränsen är bättre på att förstå norska än de som b
<HeMan> larsemil: sen när du blir riktigt fast i arduino-träsket får du skaffa http://interactiveobjects.nl/2013/11/04/introducing-the-businesscarduino-worlds-most-versatile-business-card/
<einand> HeMan: ytmonterade kretsar på den, så hade den inte tagit så mycket plats
<antec> IRC- mötet ikväll håller vi till direkt här?
<HakanS> antec: #ubuntu-se-mote
<fredrik_> har problem med att det alltid startas två cario dock varje gång? idéer om hur man löser det?
<antec> Tack HakanS då kommer jag förbi :)
<Screedo> godkväll
<JoWa> Undrar varför jag ser � istället för å, ä, ö i meddelanden från vissa deltagare. Använder CIRC.
<johanbr> JoWa: antagligen har ni inte samma teckenuppsättning. ser mina åäö konstiga ut använder du inte utf-8
<JoWa> Ser rätt ut, men antecs och fredriks ser fel ut.
<johanbr> det var konstigt, eftersom de ser rätt ut för mig
<JoWa> Din klient tycks godta blandade kodningar.
<johanbr> antec, fredrik_ : använder ni utf-8?
<fredrik_> johanbr, hur får jag reda på det?
<johanbr> skriv "locale" i en terminal, t.ex.
<antec> Ja det tror jag om det är standard i XChat
<fredrik_> johanbr, jap.. utf-8
<johanbr> hmm... intressant
<antec> Japp det är utf-8 på allt här
<johanbr> JoWa: kanske är din irc-klient som är buggig
<JoWa> Tidigare är det frippes text som har haft fel, men ingen annans.
<JoWa> En märklig bugg att felavkoda tecken från vissa deltagare…
<antec> Jag ser alla tecken korrekt hos mej?
<johanbr> JoWa: tydligen har den en freenode-kanal: #circ ... kanske bättre att fråga där
<JoWa> Jo, tänkte det var bra att börja här, där deltagarna är tillgängliga och kan kolla sin kodning och meddela vad de använder. ;-)
<fredrik_> någon idé om hur man fixar att två instanser av cairo-dock startas när man startar datorn?
<antec> JoWa kan du läsa mina åäö på rätt sätt nu? Jag  har ändrat lite
<JoWa> Ja, ser bra ut nu. :-)
<antec> Det beror på att Xchat inte har utf-8 som default i själva inställningarna under nätverkslistorna :)
<antec> Man får manuellt ändra där för att köra utf-8
<JoWa> Då har du gjort din Xchat bättre i dag. ;-)
<antec> hihi, jo men det är sant =P
<JoWa> Konstigt att UTF-8 inte är standard överallt.
<antec> Jag håller med men tyvärr så var det inte en standard på mitt exemplar av xChat och jag är 100% säker på att jag har inte rört den inställningen för jag installerade programmet tidigare i dag :)
<JoWa> Va, har du inte hunnit skruva sönder den än? :-P
<antec> nä jag har inte hunnit mer än att starta det 2 gånger hihi
<JoWa> Här är CIRC: https://github.com/flackr/circ/wiki
<JoWa> Där finns inte mycket att skruva på.
<antec> jag är sugen på att prova det CIRC faktiskt, xChat var mer en nödlösning för att kunna vara med på mötet som jag förstår måste ha blivit inställt, eller så har jag inte förstått hur det fungerar helt enkelt ;)
<JoWa> Jag såg inte till något möte. :-(
<antec> Jag såg inte heller till något möte, synd då man för en gångs skull kom ihåg rätt dag och rätt tid också på samma gång  :-P
<JoWa> :-D
<JoWa> Ja.
<dfsdfdsf> Gokväll!
<dfsdfdsf> Jo det är såhär att jag letar efter folk som kan programera i java, någon som vet om det finns någon java kanal här på freenode?
<dfsdfdsf> Behöver iof inte vara just Java, men i alla fall
<dfsdfdsf> Börjar där
<larsemil> HeMan: einand ska köpa ett paket potentiometrar eller två
<larsemil> HeMan: underbart visitkort!
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-12
<larsemil> first!
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> HeMan: jag blev lite inspirerad av dina 100mm knappar.
<larsemil> HeMan: så jag tänkte jag skulle bygga mig ett arkadspel. jag har ju ändå ett snickeri i källaren.
<larsemil> HeMan: http://learn.adafruit.com/retro-gaming-with-raspberry-pi
<andyland> larsemil: låter som ett riktigt kul projekt!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> larsemil: koolt med arkadspel!
<Henric> Vilken Linux dist rekommenderar ni att ha på en server-dator? Tänkt att köra Teamspeak-server och Minecraft-server som det ser ut just nu. ArchLinux? Debian?...
<andol> Henric: Ubuntu?
<bamsefar> Henric: CentOS, alltid. :)
<andol> Henric: Alternativt, den dist du trivs med.
<Henric> Inte jag som skall ha servern by the way, utan en klasskompis till mig, men han är lite fundersam över frågan :)
<andol> Henric: Borde verkligen inte spela någon roll ifall han väljer Ubuntu LTS, Debian, CentOS eller något annat etablerat. Huvudsaken är att disten kommer med säkerhetsuppdatering någotsånär länge.
<Henric> Okej :) Tror han är inne lite på ESXi med Ubuntu VM.
<HeMan> Barre: ska du med till larsemil den 18:e januari?
<HeMan> varför inte kvm?
<HeMan> dvs den virtualiseringsmotor som är inbyggd i linux
<Henric> HeMan: Fungerar kvm bättre än ex. virtualbox?
<HeMan> Henric: jag gillar att allt är med "från början"
<HeMan> Henric: jag har inte kört så mycket virtualbox så jag kan inte säga vad som är bättre i ena eller andra
<HeMan> Henric: kvm körs även på hyfsat stora serverparker som jag ibland måste hjälpa kunder med
<HeMan> Henric: så då känns det bättre att ha koll på det
<andol> Tja, Virtualbox är rätt smidigt om man ska desktop-virtualisera. Däremot är det inte lika smidigt att köra headless, gällande virtuella serverburkar man konstant vill ha igång i bakgrunden.
<Henric> kvm verkar smidigt :)
<Henric> Hur blir det om man öppnar exempelvis League of Legends (spel) via Wine i CLI? Körs grafiskt ovanpå CLI då? Om jag inte har någon DE installerad alltså.
<andol> Henric: Det beror på :) är cli:n en rå konsol eller är det en terminal stardad inifrån en grafisk miljö?
<Henric> Rå konsol :) Skulle det ge något felmeddelande?
<Henric> Eller kanske League of Legends i terminal? :D Hah.
<andol> Någon form utav X lär du behöva, är jag tror inte att Wine drar igång det på egen hand.
<andol> X som i http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<Henric> Mjo det förstås
<Snake> Hej! om man vill sätta upp en streaming lösning från sin HTPC för att strömma musik till t.ex en android telefon vilken metod anser ni är mest komplett?
<Snake> i dagsläget så utvärderar jag MPD i kombination med en app som heter mpdroid men jag känner att det buffras en hel del över 3g o sådär, verkar itne vara helt komplett, någon som har något annat förslag?
<Snake> Subsonic, ngn som prövat ? För/Nackdelar?
<Snake> eftersom jag inte är villig att lägga pengar på spottan premium så vill jag därför ha något eget som fungerar.
<Henric> Nu blir det dual-boot för första gången på min stationära. Ska man köra på Linux mint eller Debian? :)
<larsemil> HeMan: när min sambo kommer tycka jag spenderar för mycket tid på arkaden så kommer jag skylla på dig
<HeMan> larsemil: perfa! jag ska instruera henne att skicka den till mig då!
 * einand knöt precis skorna
 * einand skrev så för han kände för att vara onödig
<HeMan> einand: kardborre ftw!
<einand> HeMan: jag har riktiga kängor. Då kan man inte ha sånt
<HeMan> einand: gummisnoddar ftw!
<larsemil> einand: HeMan https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDsQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.instructables.com%2Fid%2FPower-Laces-the-Auto-lacing-shoe%2F&ei=mTOCUoevHOHI4ASI04H4BA&usg=AFQjCNEmgCfJXGOY7WnLprvIZvk2ek60oQ&sig2=X0Z9IylmnaFIWZjv9useGw&bvm=bv.56146854,d.bGE
<HeMan> larsemil: 17 januari ska jag köpa skor med skosnören!
<einand> HeMan: Trevligt
<larsemil> HeMan: och vad har du på fötterna 19 januari?
<einand> larsemil: kardborre eller gumisnoddar har han ;)
<HeMan> larsemil: tofflor...
<einand> Verkligen hatar den flaggan som websidor kan sätta "Do not store password"
<einand> är det inte mitt ansvar att hålla reda på lösenordet, inte deras
<HeMan> einand: en kund har en webtjänst där den "skriver sönder" lösenordet innan man har chans att spara det
<HeMan> einand: så sparar man lösenordet går det inte logga in...
<einand> HeMan: är det något löjligt sätt att öka säkerheten på?
<HeMan> einand: vet ej
<HeMan> einand: det är dock ett effektivt sätt att öka irritationen på
<einand> http://cdon.se/sport-och-fritid/meindl/meindl-kansas-men-gtx-man-p24606310-2657809#vad=2657804
<einand> det är mina skor föresten
<HeMan> syrrans man som var skogsarbetare provade meindl en gång
<HeMan> men han hade dom bara en dag, sen bytte han tillbaka till sina graningekängor
<einand> Varför då?
<HeMan> de var för stela och gick inte att gå i tyckte han
<einand> Tja, finns ju olika typer av skor
<einand> Så alla modeller är nog inte det
<einand> Men bra att han är nöjd med de han har
<larsemil> olika skor och olika fötter
<larsemil> HeMan: om du kommer den artonde ska jag dansa i ett dygn! :D
<einand> larsemil: ?
<larsemil> einand: !
<Snake> hej
<Snake> jag söker efter alternativa lösnignar till hur jag via ubuntu kan streama musik till en android telefon över 3G nätverk
<Snake> just nu utvärderar jag MPD i kombination med http uppsättning och en app som heter mpdroid men jag tycker det fungerar sisådär, laggar buffrar o har sig
<Snake> är det någon som har något annat förslag / kanske mer solid förslag? på hur en sådan teknisk lösning kan se ut, är det subsonic för hela slanten som rekommenderas eller?
<Snake> eller ska man streama musiken från molnet, typ dropbox lr ? (vill ej slanta spotify premium) utan köra egna mp3 biblitoteket
<JarJarBingDotCom> Kan någon förklara för mig hur låten Ainbusk Singers - Jag mötte Lassie är "ironisk"? Wikipedia-artiklen förklarar ingenting för mig.
<Philip5> den låten har väl inget med uttrycket att göra egentligen
<JarJarBingDotCom> Varför döpa den till det då?
<JarJarBingDotCom> Fattar inte ens uttrycket riktigt.
<HeMan> w00t! nu pratar min arduino pro mini 1-wire!
<Philip5> JarJarBingDotCom: för låten handlar om lassie och uttrycket handlar om en som säger sig ha träffat en av de som spelar hunden lassie
<Philip5> låten är inte skriven efter uttrycket
<JarJarBingDotCom> Hmm...
<JarJarBingDotCom> Hunden spelar väl sig själv... och är en hund...
<JarJarBingDotCom> Aldrig fattat grejen med uttrycket.
<Philip5> hunden spelas av många hundar
<Philip5> uttrycket kommer ifrån tidningsartikeln som det står om i länken på wikipedia
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> hur är läget på västkusten?
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<swecarp> här är det blött
<Philip5> uj
<Philip5> fast så är det på den här sidan av landet också. blött, kyligt och mörkt
<swecarp> usch ja det enda man kan göra är att testa pre beta1
<Philip5> typ sånt
<swecarp> eller göra några översätningar
<Philip5> jag sitter med en kaffe och läser lite recensioner
<larsemil> HeMan: bra där
<JarJarBingDotCom> Vem fan säger "bra där"? Endast snygga blondiner från typ Värmland får säga så.
<sakjur> JarJarBingDotCom: really? Låter ganska oschysst att särbehandla folk så
<JarJarBingDotCom> "Verkligen?" menar du.
<JarJarBingDotCom> Inte blanda in engelska.
<itmannen> Kikar vilka av den "gamla" truppen som finns kvar här
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-13
<David-A> nu sover alla
<David-A> bra
<peyam> Salam, det e jag farbror Peyam
<peyam> Grabbar
<peyam> jag vill ha en dist som är enormt snabb
<peyam> asså snaaaaab som fan
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> HeMan: Package Shipped from Adafruit Industries
<larsemil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNkDJk5_9eU
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> larsemil: blev det knapparna?
<HeMan> andol: hur stabil känns trusty nu?
<larsemil> HeMan: ja och joystick!
<larsemil> Barre: när var det raid6 rekommenderades över raid5? datamängder över 16tb? eller har jag hittat på?
<andol> HeMan: Inte haft något märkbart tras än.
<Barre> larsemil: det finns många åsikter om det, personligen så rekommenderar jag alltid raid6 om diskarna är större än 900GB, det tänkta raid5-settet har fler än 10 disk eller raid-volymen blir mer än 8TB
<Barre> alltså om EN av dessa är "true" :)
<larsemil> och om kontrollern inte har stöd för raid 6? :D
<Barre> raid10 eller byt kontroller ;)
<larsemil> då försvinner ju halva datat!!!!
<larsemil> halva kapaciteten
<Barre> nej, halva volmenn..
<Barre> ja, precis..
<Barre> men det är inte fel att köra raid5, så länge du förstår vad du kompromissar med
<larsemil> wokidoki
<larsemil> tack Barre
<andol> Barre: Det sista påståendet är väl iofs rätt generiskt? :)
<larsemil> iväg på möte. herrå
<andol> larsemil: beklagar
<larsemil> kul möte
<Barre> andol: absolut, med det är lätt att glömma när det finns så många med bestämda åsikter :) det händer allt för ofta att folk påstår att man gjort fel utan att de förstår eller ser hela bilden, de antar att man inte gjort aktiva val och kompromisser med sin design. så jag ville bara påminna :)
<Barre> HeMan, larsemil : vad händer i januari?
<HeMan> Barre: larsemil ska ha nörddag med Arduino-tema
<Barre> HeMan: åfan
<hplc> finns det nåt program som tillåter att man krypterar sin nyskapade textfil enkelt genom typ högerklick --> kryptera ?
<Philip5> hplc: beror nog på vilken DM du kör... i kde kan man lägga till sådan funktion
<Philip5> dvs högerklick för kryptera med gnupg
<HeMan> det går även i gnome, hittade dock ingen färdig nu när jag kollade
<andol> Modern emacs fixar det per default, givet rätt ändelse :)
<andol> (Hanteras utav EasyPG, som ingår som default i Emacs23 och nyare.)
<Philip5> andol: emacs föll på att kravspecen krävde högerklicka för kryptering... ;)
<hplc> nja jag har inget emot terminalen, testar gnupg och one time hela tiden i terminalen
<hplc> fast jag försöker hitta en kanal för att diskutera säkerhet och kryptering
<hplc> går inget vidare, försöker hitta en kanal, men hittar inget, antagligen är dom som vill diskutera säkerhet osäkra på om det är säkert att yttra sig efter NSA skandalen, och tar det säkra före det osäkra och säger inget alls
<andol> hplc: Kan tänkas att du skulle uppskatta #dfri_se @ oftc
<andol> hplc: irc-kanalen för https://www.dfri.se/
<sakjur> andol: ^_^
<Henric> Kan jag lägga till egna cmds i terminalen i Ubuntu? Exempelvis att "!hej" ger "Välkommen, Henric!"? Bara ett exempel :D
<yarre> Henric, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-2.html
<Henric> yarre: Tackar :(
<Henric> :)
<lord4163> Henric: Ja i bashrc
<lord4163> Henric: läste fel förlåt
 * Henric förlåter lord4163
<lord4163> Henric: Skapa en fil i /bin som heter !hej
<Henric> Smidigt :)
<andol> Kan dock tänka mig att just ! är ett potentiellt mäckligt tecken att  använda sig utav.
<Henric> andol: How come?
<yarre> Henric, har du sett en fil som heter så nån gång?
<HeMan> ! används bland annat för att negera uttryck och för att anropa kommandoradshistorik i bash
<ubot2> HeMan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HeMan> hehe
<andol> Henric: specialtecken
<antii> 
<HeMan> för att anropa den kan man behöva ett \ för så det blir \!hej
<Henric> Jaha okej :p
<Henric> Verkar ju lite opraktiskt
<itmannen> Hur många av er. Om någon. Använder TOR i Linux?
<andol> itmannen: För vilket värde utav använder?
<itmannen> andol< Nu förstår jag inte vad du menar
<andol> itmannen: Menar att det beror lite på vilken innebörd du lägger i ordet använder.
<lord4163> itmannen: ibland
<itmannen> andol< vad brukar syftet vara med TOR? Att vara anonym så klart. Eller hur
<andol> Själv kör jag ett par tor-relays, samt har en lokal tor-browser-bundle jag sparkar upp ibland, mest därför att. Har även uppsatt så att jag kan ssh:a till en utav mina servrar via en hidden service, även om det inte är något jag använder i praktiken.
<itmannen> Jo tor-browser-bundle har jag provat en del också. men det bästa är väl en egen. Eller?
<andol> itmannen: I övrigt så behöver inte alls syftet vara att vara anonym. Det kan kan precis lika gärna vara att man bara vilja dölja sin nuvarande fysiska position, etc.
<itmannen> andol< Dvs. vara anonym :)
<andol> itmannen: En egen vadå? Varför skulle det vara bättre?
<andol> Vad som snarare är bättre (i form utav av ett effektivare skydd) är då snarare en livecd som Tails.
<itmannen> Jag frågar för att jag läste att en person åkt dit trots att han tydligen använt TOR. Enligt uppgift hade ISP ändå kunnat spåra han.
<itmannen> Tails funkar utmärkt
<andol> itmannen: Ja? Ingen hemlighet direkt att det finns begränsningar i en anonymitet som tor erbjuder.
<itmannen> andol< Gällande att ha en egen. Jag skrev ett ?
<itmannen> andol< Ok. jag har inte läst om dessa begränsningar
<andol> itmannen: Antag exempelvis en motståndare som kan övervaka både webbplatsen (etc) du besöker och din lokala ISP-lina. Utifrån det är det görbart att korrelera datamängder i tid, etc. Detta är förstås i praktiken ett större problem ifall man redan misstänker att du är du, och mest är ute efter att få det tekniskt bekräftat.
<andol> itmannen: Sen gäller det ju att inga utav de program du använder läcker information eller har sårbarheter som kan utnyttjas.
<itmannen> andol< Men med Tails så lär det väl inte läcka något?
<andol> Sen finns ju även den rent mänskliga faktorn, att man kan identiferas på det språkbruk man använder, den information man besitter, hur dags man är uppkopplad etc.
<itmannen> andol< Rätt så
<andol> itmannen: Så länge man inte aktivt gör fel eller sålänge Tails inte innehåller någon okänd sårbarhet så ska Tail tillhandahålla ett mycket bättre skydd, då det är mycket svårare att utav misstag skicka saker i klartext, etc.
<itmannen> andol< Ja det gäller så klart att tänka till om man nu vill vara anonym
<andol> Sen handlar det ju även om en gradskillnad, vilka man vill vara anonym från, och hur motiverade dessa är.
<itmannen> Nu är jag mest intresserad av det rent tekniska. Har inga direkta orsaker att inte visa vem jag är.
<andol> Lite skillnad på att vara annonym för att man vill uttrycka en inkorrekt politisk åsikt eller ifall man vill vara annonym för att man ska sälja kärnvapen till nordkorea, typ.
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Men det funkar utmärkt med TOR t.ex för att dölja för "normala" forumläsare.
<itmannen> Jag inbillar mig att gemene man inte ens vet hur man bäst söker ett IP
<andol> Jo, vad gäller att besöka vanliga forum torde risken som sagt vara störst att man torskar dit på språkbruk etc.
<itmannen> Helt rätt
<itmannen> Gamla rutiner vid skrivande kan synas ganska lätt
<andol> Det här är förövrigt en rätt pedagogisk modell som visar vad som är skyddat mot vem när man använder tor och/eller https - https://www.eff.org/pages/tor-and-https
<andol> (Med reservation för mer avancerade mitm-attacker.)
<K350> Kan inte ta bort filer från en USB sticka som tydligne bara är läsbar. Hur fiar man det?
<K350> Hur gör man den alltså skrivbar....
<yarre> kör en disk check på den?
<K350> Hurdå?
<larsemil> evfening
<Philip5> kväller
<swecarp> natten
<swecarpmga4b1> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> kena
<Philip5> fint nick du har nu ;)
<swecarpmga4b1> Philip5:  japp test kör pre beta1 i live version funkar fint kollar även på lite program som man kanske skulle testa när fyran kommer
<Philip5> oki
<swecarpmga4b1> digikam 3.5.0 ser fin ut
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> det är som vanligt najs
<K350> qc
<K350> c
<K350> c
<K350> q
<David-A> strax på tv "We Are Legion" Kunskapskanalen 22:40-23:40. om hacker-aktivisterna Anonymous (repris från lör,mån,tis)
<David-A> nyss på tv: dokumentär om kriget i Sri Lanka. viktigt budskap förstört av känslosam pålagd musik
 * David-A tänker maräng-glass o skivade äpplen balanserar varandra onyttighetsvist
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-14
<peyam> salam
<peyam> vad betyder den här?  http://akk.li/pics/anne.jpg
<David-A> vet inte, för står det nåt på tyska en kort stund som man inte hinner läsa även om man kan språket
<David-A> sen kommer det en flash över hela sidan, som jag inte vet hur den ser ut för flash är avstängd
<David-A> kan du precisera frågan
<peyam> den
<peyam> hej igen
<peyam> sorry la mig en stund
<larsemil> morrn!
<Barre> tjenis
<bamsefar> Morrn
<larsemil> Barre: har du clearat 18 januari med frun? :)
<Barre> larsemil: nope, jag inte ens clearat det med mig själv. Har ju ingen Arduino ens :)
<larsemil> betalar man 200 får man en samt komponenter nog för en introkurs! jag har tänkt på allt!
<Barre> larsemil: men vad är det du säger?
<larsemil> det är gratis att delta på daladevelop
<larsemil> men om man inte har någon arduino så finns det ett kit att köpa för 200kr. Då får man en arduino(klon). Ett breadboard. Lite sladdar. Usb-kabel. Dioder. Motstånd. Knappar. Någon sorts avståndsmätare och en eller två potentiometrar.
<Coffe> larsemil: låter som något jag vill köpa :)
<larsemil> bara om man kommer!
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> morrn!
<Coffe> larsemil:  lite långt att åka.. speciellt nu när det är så kallt att ta hojen
<larsemil> ;)
<HeMan> Coffe, Barre: blir det en roadtrip igen då?
<Barre> HeMan: som det ser ut nu så har jag ingen bil då..
<HeMan> Barre: vi kan åka min bil
<Coffe> när är detta ? vilket datum ?
<larsemil> 18 jan
<Barre> HeMan: då kanske jag kan =)   måste kolla med hemmet först bara..
<Coffe> jag bör kunna
<larsemil> eller så kan ni åka tåg och hacka på tåget. just sayin
<Barre> det är ju i.of.s. ett allternativ. Tåg.. som är så mysigt.. ::|
<andol> Japp, hört att tåg brukar gå så bra vintertid :P
<Coffe> har SJ i år fattat de kan bli kallt å halt å snö på vintern ?
<Barre> vet inte, de blev ju överaksade av lövhalkan iår så budgeten för snöröjningen kanske är förbrukad ;P
<larsemil> okej ta bilen. abra jag slipper gnället. :D
<Barre> hahahaha
<Barre> vi är ett gäng kverulanter här :)
<HeMan> jag gillar tåg
<HeMan> så då tar Barre och Coffe min bil och jag åker tåg!
<Coffe> hehe fungerar för mig
<Coffe> :)
<larsemil> kan vara att det blir i bjurs. då kan bil vara att föredra.
<larsemil> håller på att jaga lokal. i falun kostar alla lokaler skjortan och man kan inte vara där nattetid.
<larsemil> i bjurs kostar de inget och man är klar när man är klar.
<Barre> jag vill hålla en 4timmars powerpoint om Fibre Channel arbitrering  bjurs biosalong, fixar du full salong larsemil? :)
<larsemil> om du gör det naken kommer det nog folk ska du se.
<Barre> hahaa...
<Barre> larsemil: har du konfat upp din raid än då?
<larsemil> jag gör inte sånt
<larsemil> jag pekar.
<larsemil> oGG gör
<Barre> oGG is a doer.. men gör inte mycket väsen av sig här...
<Barre> silent but violent... eller är det något annat ordspråk jag sänker på? ;P
<larsemil> Barre: han är det. bäst i test.
<larsemil> Barre: han hälsar att han är en stalker not a talker
<oGG> Barre: yes i am
<Barre> hahaha....
<andol> oGG: It's alive!
<Barre> såg på efterlyst igår och Hasse snackade om sitt program "stalkers" och han sa: "En stalker är en person som förföljer fast du inte vill". Då undrade jag givetvis när och vem är de övriga förföljarna? konstigt sagt tycker jag
<andol> Barre: Groupie? :)
 * andol känner att han nästan skulle kunna behöva ett gäng groupies som följde honom runt...
<Barre> andol: aaahh.. kanske det kanske.. har inga erfarenheter av groupies, kanske därför jag inte tänkte på det ;)
<Barre> barn är ett annat segment, känner mig förföljd av dem ibland
<andol> Användare?
<Barre> men användare måste väl ändå hamna i facket "stalkers"   ;)
<andol> Jo, kom på det.
<larsemil> har förhoppningsvis fått klart plats till nästa daladevelop nu. blir bra det här.
<hplc> hur får jag LibreOffice Writer att automatisk se till att första bokstaven är en Versal?
<lord4163> hplc: det är väl standard?
<Screedo> godkväll
<hplc> ja det trodde jag med
<Screedo> Någon som bytat fläktar i D-Link switchar? har en DGS 3324SR som bakfläkten har lagt av, köpte nya på ebay men de fungerar inte när jag kopplar in dem i switchen, men kopplar jag dem till ett nätagg och provar så drar de igång. Måste man göra något i switchen, konsolen, för att den ska dra igång nya saker?
<lord4163> hplc: blev nåt knäpp på inställningarna tror jag.
<hplc> visserligen bara min inköpslista till ICA :)
<lord4163> hplc: men ändå liksom, det borde bara fungera :(
<lord4163> hplc: https://help.libreoffice.org/Writer/Turning_Off_AutoCorrect
<Barre> Screedo: har du kollat de gamla fläktarna med nätagg? det kanske är styrkretsen till fläktarna som brakat och inte fläktarna...
<Screedo> har kollat dem med ett nätagg, där fungerar de, men den gamla fläkten fungerar inte
<Screedo> efter lite pillande så fick jag den gamla fläkten att snurra igen, när jag pluggade in den i switchen, men den la av efter en liten stund igen.
<Screedo> har mätt på de 3 pins, svart - röd 12v DC, svart - gul 9 v DC. ( var 9 volt om jag inte missminner mig)
<David-A> nu på tv "Varför erkände dom?" SVT2 20:00-21:00. om 8 ungdomar som erkände mordbränder som de inte begått. (repris från 2008, repris lör,sön,ons)
<Screedo> Barre: jag har även bara kopplat in röd och svart på fläktarna och startat switchen.
<Screedo> men fläktarna drar inte igång.
<Screedo> Tycker att det borde fungera då de ger ut 12V DC.
<Screedo> Provade iofs inte svart och gul till fläkten. de kanske har labbat om lite..
<David-A> nyss på tv9 en film med Gene Hackman o Will Smith från 1998. fantasi där myndigheten övervakar allt o en politiker vill ha ännu mer övervakning
<JarJarBingDotCom> Ska man utgå från att alla i den här kanalen är vänsterextrema/politiskt korrekta, eller finns det vettiga/nationella här också?
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-15
<denglaede> politik i ubuntu-se kanalen? inget kul, ubuntu i ubuntu-kanalen :P
<denglaede> vänsterextrema har inget att göra med politiskt korrekta att göra, extremer är extremer vilken sida dom än är på, men ibland är det gött o vara extrem iofs, alltid vända kappan efter vinden som Reinfeldt/Bildt/Mona/Göran m.fl är lamt men det är i den "mitten" som det "politiskt korrekta finns. De som säljer skit med ett leende på läpparna istället för som extremerna genom att se våldsamma
<denglaede> ut och bruka våld :P
<denglaede> fast skit är det iaf
<David-A> :) just nu dokumentär om hemligt militärt projekt för länge sen att träna fladdermöss att bära brandbomber
<David-A> fladdermusprojektet las ner när atombomben blev klar. tråkig prioritering. synd.
<David-A> projekt med duv-styrda bomber las också ner, o katt-styrda bomber blev fiasko
<peyam> salam
<peyam> det är jag Peyam
<hexabit_> Idag är det ingen vanlig dag. Det är Fredag, och det är det inte varje dag. I vissa länder betyder Fredag "supa". Bla i Sverige.
<hexabit_> I Finland använder man istället ordet "vecka".
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> tjenis
<larsemil> http://daladevelop.se/hackaton-18-januari/ Nu är allt klart!
<bamsefar> hexabit_: :D
<MarkusDBX> Går det att köra något liknande det gamla tp-test (bredbandskollen) i linux terminalen idag? Kanske något finns i repo?
<larsemil> MarkusDBX: jag brukar wgeta en fil från en server jag vet är snabb. för att se hur fort det går.
<MarkusDBX> larsemil: jag gör precis så just nu. Men bredbandskollen i terminalen hade på något vis känts mer tillförlitligt.
<bamsefar> MarkusDBX: Bredbandskollen gör ju typ det, fast i flash.
<bamsefar> Använd warp9.tele2.net
<bamsefar> Funkar bra.
<MarkusDBX> bamsefar: flash funkar lite dåligt i cli =)
<bamsefar> MarkusDBX: Ja, därför du bör använda curl/wget istället.
<larsemil> HeMan: bra där att anmäla på en gång. sånt gillar vi
<Screedo> godkväll
<joel135> kväll
<JarJarBingDotCom> 1 Bitcoin = 3000 kr
<JarJarBingDotCom> Nu ångrar ni att ni inte samlade på er en massa.
<einand> Screedo: men tjenix
<Screedo> einand: tjena, läget?
<einand> finfint
<einand> föresten, någon av er här som vet hur många kilowatt per månad eran lägenhet/hus förbrukar?
<Philip5> einand: antar det går att kolla upp om man kollar på sin elräkning bara... om man orkar leta fram den
<einand> Philip5: eler loggar in på websidan för sitt elbolag
<Philip5> för jobbigt :)
<Philip5> jag gör av med nästan 150 kwh/mån
<Philip5> lägenhet
<einand> ok
<blurkis__> vad brukar snittet vara för kostnad per kwh?
<Kurdistan> :) hej i stugan
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-16
<Peyam> salam
<Peyam> ingen e här
<Peyam> aldrig
<JarJarBingDotCom> Bara massa vänsterextrema invandrarvurmare och globalister här inne.
<Peyam> ojdå
<huttan> det var värst
<blurkis__> hårda ord :)
<blurkis__> ngn som satt sig in i ubuntu för mobiler? jag menar,  vad kommer ubuntu för mobiler erbjuda som inte redan finns i android?
<Spookan> God morgon kära Ubuntare!
<blurkis__> morning :)
<Linda^> morrn
<Spookan> Hur leker livet med er då?
<blurkis__> helt ok. vaknade klockan fem och dessutom pigg.  kodade lite python så det har varit en bra morgon. :)
<blurkis__> strax blir det kaffe och köra skräp till återvinningcentralen
<Spookan> blurkis__: Kaffe ja, det skulle man sätta på lite och bli som folk.. ;)
<ShaneJulius> Jag MÅR pyton.
<ShaneJulius> Kodar inte det.
<ShaneJulius> Svindyra jävla skitdatorer för "HTPC" överallt.
<ShaneJulius> Så jag har kvar min enorma, fula, högljudda torndator i vardagsrummet.
<Spookan> Kan ju ha den som en blomhylla?
<blurkis__> ShaneJulius, jag sitter och funderar på liknande just nu.  men kom fram till att det räcker med en bluerayspelare med dlna för mig.  samsung bd-f5100 har dessutom stöd för netflix.  Räcker gott. Så kan jag streame film och musik och flytta min högljudda "htpc" till ett annat rum och slippa se åbäket..
<ShaneJulius> dlna = ?
<ShaneJulius> NÃ¥gon slags mysko standard....
<ShaneJulius> Jag använer personligen inga fysiska BD-skivor, utan anser arrogant att The Pirate Gay är molnet vad beträffar dylik underhållning, genom vilken jag laddar ned 1080p-filmer frekvent.
<ShaneJulius> Dock lite förlust i kvalitet om man inte råkar på en "rå" BD-torrent. Vilket sker sällan.
<ShaneJulius> Och de är ju "ganska" tungrodda, om man säger så.
<ShaneJulius> I ärlighetens namn skulle jag aldrig någonsin haft råd att betala för alla filmer och saker jag konsumerat genom åren.
<ShaneJulius> Men tydligen finns det bättre anpassade människor som köper sådana.
<blurkis__> jag använder heller inte blueray, men de billigare dlna enheterna är typ buerayspelare. dlna fungerar ihop med mediaservers i ubuntu. du kan streama från datorn
<ShaneJulius> *strömma
<blurkis__> jaja
<ShaneJulius> Jobbigt när man nått en viss punkt i säkerhetstänk... då kan man aldrig lämna datorn körandes någon längre tid, ens om den är "låst".
<ShaneJulius> För de kan ju få tag i krypteringsnyckeln om den körs och de får fatt på RAM-innehållet.
<ShaneJulius> Så hålla på och stänga av den när man ska handla/på promenad... jobbigt.
<ShaneJulius> Som nu, t.ex.
<andol> ShaneJulius: Väl egentligen inte värre än alla andra risker du tar i vardagen, som att risken att bli överkörd är större ifall du lämnar lägenheten, etc?
<ShaneJulius> andol: Egentligen inte, kanske, men detta känns värre.
<ShaneJulius> Som att flyga... "statistiken säger att det är mer troligt att du krockar i en bil"...
<ShaneJulius> Det gör det inte mindre läskigt att flyga flygplan.
<ShaneJulius> Nåja... måste cykla iväg nu. BBL.
<tiina> Hejsan herrar här idag....Någon som kan hjälpa mig välja ny grafikkort på pc express 2.0?
<tiina> hallååå någon häär?
<tiina> hej
<huttan> morron
<hplc> jag skulle vilja redigera en textfil, jag vill att varannan rad raderas, den första ska raderas, den andra ska sparas, den tredje raderas, osv osv, men jag är värdelös på sed och awk, jag önskar jag kunde använda dom, för dom verkar som gjorda för sånt här, nån som kan hjälpa mig?
<tiina> hej hej ingen fortfarande här eller har jag dålig tajming
<huttan> hplc: borde du kunna göra med: sed -n 'g;n;p' fil
<tiina> vet ni vilken grafikkort installation jag ska göra med ati tadeon gd 3450
<tiina> radeon
<tiina> hd
<tiina> 3450
<hplc> huttan: tack :)  är det nån stor skillnad på om jag istället skulle vilja börja med: spara rad 1, ta bort rad 2, spara rad 3 osv osv?
<huttan> hplc: sed -n 'p;n' fil
<Screedo> goddag
<sakjur> tiina - undvik det grafikkortet
<sakjur> well.. fem timmar sent - aw well.
<hplc> finns det nån app för att bygga och testköra en nätverks-setup grafiskt?, och kunna se en grafisk representation av hur strömmarna rör sig när man byter ut olika delar?
<hplc> lite som Chemcad Sim/Chemstation ...eller vad den heter
<DrGrov> Hej hej
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-17
<blurkis> morning
<blurkis> ngn med python kunskaper här?
<andol> Ser min räksmörgås okej ut?
<andol> (prövar ny irc-klient)
<ShaneJulius> "ngn"?
<ShaneJulius> Är du 13 och flicka år 2002?
<ShaneJulius> Annars finns det ingen anledning till att du ska skriva "ngn".
<blurkis> pff..
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<blurkis> shanejulius är en munter typ :)
<blurkis> Screedo, tjena :)
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> vart har gnome-screensaver-command --poke tagit vägen?
<MarkusDBX> Bästa moderkortet för en liten strömsnål server att ha till backuper? Är inne på cubieboard, någon som vet något bättre?
<sakjur> MarkusDBX: Minnowboard?
<sakjur> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltUQ31is1G4
<MarkusDBX> sakjur: tack, ska kolla
<sakjur> MarkusDBX: Pratade med honom på LinuxCon, och det verkar vara ett riktigt mysigt litet kort faktiskt :)
<MarkusDBX> sakjur: ah du var i scotland? Var det en bra konferens?
<sakjur> MarkusDBX: Jodå, det var det väl, trevligt folk och en hel del intressanta talks
<MarkusDBX> sakjur: härligt. Något extra intressant?
<MarkusDBX> sakjur: Minnowboard verkar lite dyr tycker jag. Iaf dom man egentligen kan ta något befintligt konsument itx kort istället. Förstår att minnowboard är för olika embedded applikationer, och har rätt många sköna interface.
<MarkusDBX> Ska bara ha en enkel server, så behöver inte alla IO-interfacen.
<lord4163> Efter hur många år får man ny utrustning från sin leverantör, den sjunker till 300kb/s ibland, det går ju inte att anvánda...
<lord4163> NÃ¥gon som vet det? :)
<lord4163> Glömde att det var söndag, de är väl till kyrkan. -_-
<einand> lord4163: ?
<einand> lord4163: leverantör av vad då?
<lord4163> einand: Internet, Telia har vi.
<Nafallo> brukar nog inte hända om du inte uppgraderar till något som kräver ny utrustning...
<Nafallo> fast sen är det väl inget krav att använda vad leverantören skickar heller iofs...
<blurkis> lord4163, felanmäl om du förmodar att det beror på din hårdvara som de levererat?
<Nafallo> eller i mitt fall, be dem inte skicka sin låda :-)
<lord4163> Nafallo: Jag vet men det kostar ju, och det finns knappt utrustning som har voip och sånt, fattar knappt hur det funkar, typ tre kablar från telejacket, sen är det ett modem typ, och sen går den vidare till routers och därifrån till telefon eller något, tycker telia smart ser lite bättre ut, bara en låda :)
<lord4163> Men få väl fråga de, för anslutningen känns inte stabil.
<einand> lord4163: är det telias "Smart" modem, så är det ungefär vart tredje månad du måste få det bytt
<lord4163> einand: varför?
<dubac0_> hej, is there an offtopic channel for ubuntu-se
<einand> lord4163: för att dom är värdelösa, och går sönder hela tiden
<lord4163> einand: jahapp, varit utan stöm hele dagen, när fattar svenskarna att det är bättre att gräva ner ledningarna....
<zata> Tjenare
<zata> någon som har tid att hjälpa en Noob?
<zata> får ett felmeddelande där det står "no space left on device" men jag har massa plats kvar. Jag har testat commandot df som jag luskade fram att man skulle göra. Men enligt min terminal har jag använt 0 har max 0 och har 0 fritt och använt -%
<Philip5> zata: har du partitionerat utrymmet fel?
<zata> Philip5, det är ett externt minneskort
<zata> formaterat till fat32 det finns några få filer på det redan
<zata> Philip5, nu när jag testade df så använder den 100% av 1K-blocks trycker jag df -i kommer det upp att Inodes 0 IUsed 0 IFree 0 IUse% -
<Philip5> hmm, kan den ha blivit monterad som endast läsbar och inte skrivbar?
<Philip5> borde iof inte säga så då men
<HakanS> zata: Vad blir resultatet av: df -h  ?
<zata> 7.5, 7.5, 0, 100%
<HakanS> zata: Är det hela raden?
<HakanS> zata: klistra in hela raden som du får som resultat.
<zata> ja det stämmer eller ja det står längst ut /media/8505-036B
<zata> /dev/sdb1       7.5G  7.5G     0 100% /media/0805-036B
<HakanS> zata: Då verkar det följakligen vara fullt.
<zata> jag har iofs inte testat att formatera den med GParted som jag läste någonstans skulle kunna fixa det
<Philip5> zata: kolla hur den monterats med kommandot mount
<zata> /dev/sdb1 on /media/0805-036B type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks)
<Philip5> ser ju rätt ut
<zata> jag tycker det med :S ska testa formatera med GParted
<Philip5> gör det om det inte är viktiga filer på den
<zata> nejdå inget viktigt
<zata> Philip5, har formaterat den och lagt till mappen .Trash-1000 ska testa alla df kommandon igen
<zata> df ger resultatet: /dev/sdb1        7811216       8   7811208   1% /media/FE86-C673
<zata> df -i ger: /dev/sdb1             0      0        0     - /media/FE86-C673
<zata> och df -h ger: /dev/sdb1       7.5G  8.0K  7.5G   1% /media/FE86-C673
<HakanS> zata: Vad ger detta för resultat:  du -ch | grep total
<zata> 240M total
<zata> HakanS, Philip5, underbart att vara noob i Linux världen :P
<HakanS> zata: Jag skrev fel. Menade:  du -ch /media/FE86-C673 | grep total
<Philip5> nja inte alltid underbart när det strular
<HakanS> zata: Men nu behövs det ju inte, eftersom du formaterat om.
<Philip5> fast ibland så lär man ju sig nya saker av strul men inte kul om man har bråttom
<zata> Men varför visar den fortfarande 0, 0, 0 -% vid df -i
<zata> Philip5, HakanS, menar mer att man får en massa lustiga kommandon man inte har en aning om vad dom betyder eller gör :P
<Philip5> aha
<zata> men jag använder xubuntu pga att datorn jag har är från stenåldern och startas med en vev och drivs av ett hamsterhjul :P
<zata> Philip5, men ganska skoj att försöka lära sig något nytt då och då :)
<Philip5> jo
<zata> Philip5, tack för hjälpen iallafall :D
<Philip5> var inte mycket till hjälp för just det där problemet som var lite udda
<David-A> nu på tv "Varför erkände dom?" SVT2 23:50-00:50. om 8 ungdomar i dalarna som erkände mordbränder de inte begått. (repris från 2008 & tor & lör. 1 repris till natten ons/tor)
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-10
<larsemil> God morgon!
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> idag är en spännande dag!
<larsemil> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/mozilla-launch-brand-new-developer-focused-web-browser
<HeMan> Morrn!
<pipi-> God förmiddag
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan!
<rox1> hej på er
<Laban> Goddag
<pipi-> tjabba
<rox1> Jag har problem med UBUNTU och nätvärk
<rox1> Jag för söker ställ in nätvärket med fasta ip nummer
<rox1> Sen försöker jag tanka hem goolge igen wbbprogram .. då säger daton i från
<ePax> rox1, Försöker du ställa in en fast ip på din ubuntu maskin eller?
<Coffe> tanka hem google ?
<Laban> Google på diskett
 * ePax fattar inte riktigt
<rox1> Jag en raouter i mellan bredband ut taget och daton.! den ger mig en ip adress . jag ställ in alla dns .osv osv
<Laban> OK. SÃ¥ internet och dylikt fungerar?
<Laban> Efter att du har satt den fasta ip-adressen?
<rox1> att surfa med FF ... fungarar
<Coffe> vad är det du vill installera ?
<rox1> Jag vill ta hem Googels egen webläsare
<Laban> Ok, bra. Då tar vi nästa puck. Gissar att du menar Google Chrome.
<rox1> jag
<rox1> ja
<Laban> Jag kan rekommendera Chromium, det är i stort sett samma sak.
<Coffe> sudo apt-get install chromium
<rox1> den finns tanka hem ??? när jag försöker blir stopp
<Laban> rox1: Enklast är att ladda hem den genom Ubuntu Software Center
<Coffe> bästa är instalelra den med ubuntus egna isntallations system
<rox1> ja
<rox1> den vägen vägen försöker
<Coffe> har du testat köra  ? sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<rox1> jag hel ny inom linux värden
<Coffe> du kan öppna en console ?
<rox1> Ubuntu Software Center/ jag försökt tanka hem  andra program ??? samma sak ----  daton vill inte hem några fill i huvudtaget
<rox1> Så något fel ?? så långt bigriper jag
<Coffe> de beror nog på att du måste uppdatera listan över saker.. jag anv inte USC själv
<Laban> rox1: Vi provar att köra terminalen då. Har du använt den förr?
<rox1> tack
<rox1> Jag sitter inte hem ..
<Laban> Ok. Kanske bättre att du kommer tillbaks hit när du sitter med datorn?
<rox1> ja kan var en bra väg
<rox1> tack ni ta tid ...
<Laban> Alternativt att du skriver ned vad du behöver göra.
<Coffe> ingen fara
<rox1> loggar ut
<Laban> Ha det bra! :)
<larsemil> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/
<jetson53> Hej
<jetson53> Jag skulle behöva hjälp med att installera nya tema i Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome classic
<jetson53> Hur gör an det?
<blippe> "rumstempererad iq" HA!
<blippe> larsemil: jepp, den var fin. Gillar det nya gui:t.
<maxjezy> hej
<Laban> hej
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Hej sa jag
<maxjezy> vi andra sa också hej precis innan du dök upp :)
<peyam> säg på gud?
<maxjezy> på gud
<peyam> fan va du ljuger
<maxjezy> vill du ha en print?
<peyam> ja
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=79679
<peyam> full DE du har
<peyam> KDE 3 från 90 talet eller
<peyam> och fett med dålig upplösning
<maxjezy> inge fel på upplösningen
<maxjezy> däremot är det ganska fult
<maxjezy> inte windows om man säger så
<peyam> uppgradera
<peyam> vad e det här
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-11
<larsemil> blippe: och jag hatade det. :)
<Philip5> larsemil: näthatar eller hatar lite så där i största allmänhet?!?! ;)
<larsemil> det senare
<larsemil> Philip5: har du byggt paketet än? :)
<Philip5> vilket?
<Philip5> hatpaketet? :P
<Philip5> god morgon HeMan aka mr ipv6
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Philip5> HeMan: försöker du göra dig mer spännande så här på morgonen med netsplits och grejer?!
<HeMan> Philip5: you bet!
<Philip5> kanske behövs ;)
<ePax> Än det vettigare att köpa en brandvägg eller bygga egen med ex pfsense fö mindre företag? Krav... VPN(20 st), DMZ?
<ePax> Är*
<propus> ePax: kolla på mikrotik's routrar.
<Laban> ePax: Beror på vad du har för budget och krav.
<ePax> Laban, Det ska kosta någon tusenlapp... Max 5 skulle jag tro... Helst ingeting :D
<Laban> Kanske lättast att ta någon Halon-låda eller så?
<pipi-> ePax: jag har alltid gillat pfsense så jag rekommenderar alltid att man bygger sin egen :) en dator kostar ju nu för tiden mindre än routrar men mycket kraftigare
<ePax> pipi-, Företaget har redan en pfsense lösning.
<pipi-> vad ska du ha en till brandvägg till då?
<ePax> Det är inte direkt plug-n-play om man ska flytta hela alltet från ena ISP till andra. Det skulle vara enklare att flytta lite i taget.
<nbfgb> Hejsan! Någon som vet hur det det engelska ordet "shell" översätts till svenska? Exempel: "Set shell working directory"
<Philip5> nbfgb: kommandotolk
<Philip5> skal säger man nog också
<Philip5> eller svängelska shell
<nbfgb> Philip5, ja, jag funderade just på om man kan säga skal
<nbfgb> men kommandotolk låter bra. Tack
<Bobby_Tables> skalman = person som använder skal i unix! luel
<andol> "Jag och mitt skal."
<Bobby_Tables> för övrigt så används ordet skal en hel del bland unixfolk jag talar med irl. fast sen är vi en hög muppar iofs
<Barre> efterom som andol tog upp det https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ-e9SuoWXo
<Bobby_Tables> haha
<peyam> asså e det ingen som kan bjuda på 100 MB på sin server?
<andol> peyam: Alternativt så pungar du själv ut med 10kr månad? https://www.citynetwork.se/city-network/arets-i-sarklass-basta-webbhotellserbjudande/
<andol> Bör man ha råd med även som student :)
<peyam> jag vill ha en gratis
 * andol har hört att man inte kan få allt man vill här i livet.
 * peyam tycker andol är hård
<peyam> http://peyamm.esy.es/
<peyam> nu e min sida uppe
<peyam> andol, va tkr du om min sida?
 * peyam bjuder alla till en härlig stund http://peyamm.esy.es/
<peyam> den där hemsidan är grym som jag gjort
<peyam> borde jobba som proffisionel webdesigner
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-12
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> Dag!
<K350> Många GNU sidor, för dokumentation och annat ser likadana ut. Med vilket verktyg brukar sådana sidor vara gjorda?
<andol> K350: Finns ett antal olika varianter. Exempel?
<K350> andol: andol hm..ja här är en: http://www.gnu.org/software/texinfo/
<K350> andol: kan du namnet på några vanliga verktyg så kan ja gkolla hur websidor gjorda med det ena eller andra verktyget ser ut?
<larsemil> K350: ser ju ut som vanlig html rätt upp och ner
<K350> larsemil: Jo, men jag vill minnas att det fanns något/några verktyg för att generera enkla HTML sidor. Men ja gha rglömt namnet ochkaninte hitta i föråden.
<larsemil> ah okej
<Coffe> HeMan:  hunnit fixa nåt mer med  yogan ?
<HeMan> Coffe: nope
<Coffe> ack
<larsemil> vad är det ni ska fixa med den hela tiden?
<K350> Det dyker upp en pop-up eller bubbla i panelen där det strå "KONSOLO Active in session "Shell" var och varannan sekund. Hur blri jag av med det?
<Coffe> larsemil: våra bärbara
<larsemil> jo, men vad är det ni ska fixa med dem? min bara är. som att jag aldrig fixar med min hammare, men använder den ibland. :)
<p50402> Hej!
<p50402> I behov av lite Ubuntu Server 14.04 support om möjligt!
<peyam> Salam Farbror Peyam här
<peyam> grabbar
<peyam> vilken DE används för att utvecka UI python program?
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-13
<peyam> realubot, tja
<peyam> realubot, sett min hemsida?
<realubot> peyam: adress?
<madbear> realubot: zup
<realubot> madbear: Det är okej. Själv?
<madbear> mja, typ
<realubot> madbear: Vad är det för svar?
<madbear> nu har jag väl rätt dygnsrytm igen iaf
<realubot> madbear: Jag tänkte precis fråga vad du gör uppe så här dags?
<peyam> realubot, www.peyamm.esy.es
<madbear> vad gör du uppe då?
<realubot> madbear: Jag har läst om olika chattklienter.
<realubot> madbear: Men det är inget ovanligt att jag är uppe vid den här tiden.
<madbear> vet :D
<madbear> jag trodde inte att jag skulle bli trött, så blev jag det...
<realubot> madbear: Varför har du vänt på dygnet då*?
<peyam> jag pluggar system enginnering
<madbear> blev bara så
<peyam> realubot, va tkte du om min sida?
<realubot> peyam: Jag ska kolla nu.
<madbear> peyam: räknaren är skitsnygg XD
<realubot> peyam: Varför kallar du dig peyam.M
<peyam> haha.
<realubot> Vad är det för namn?
<peyam> realubot, jag heter Peyam.M (mitt efternamn börjar med M)
<realubot> peyam: Du ska ha mellanrum mellan "Kungliga Tekniska Högskolan" och "(Royal".
<realubot> peyam: Det är ett mellanrum för mycket mellan ) och , här: "Technology) , KTH"
<peyam> Bryr folk sig om sånt?
<madbear> realubot gör
<realubot> peyam: Dessutom så visar räknaren längst ner något konstigt tecken istället för ä i räknare. "About Peyam" får inte plats i menyraden vilket gör att "Peyam" överlappar det gråa fältet under den röda menyn.
<realubot> madbear: Va?
<madbear> du bryr dig.
<realubot> madbear: Jaha. Nu hänger jag med.
<peyam> jasså
<realubot> peyam: Namnet är inte så mycket att orda om men det andra tycker jag du ska rätta till.
<peyam> det ser bra ut i min chromium
<realubot> peyam: Sedan bör Peyam.M inte länka till http://peyamm.esy.es/# utan till http://peyamm.esy.es/
<realubot> peyam: Du gör väldigt mycket. För mycket?
<realubot> peyam: Jag kan tänka mig att du ger ett splittrat intryck för t.ex. en arbetsgivare?
<peyam> vad menar du med att jag gör mkt?
<realubot> peyam: Du läser om politik, du jobbar på ett Android-projekt, du har skrivit en bok om en grabb e.t.c.
<peyam> ja
<peyam> och dessutom jag läser fyra kurser
<realubot> peyam: Du analyserar människor utifrån ett sociologiskt perspektiv.
<realubot> peyam: Du är en mångsysslare.
<peyam> det klart
<peyam> hahaha
<realubot> peyam: En multikonstnär.
<peyam> eller hur.
<peyam> driver du med mig nu realubot ?
<realubot> peyam: Nej.
<realubot> peyam: Det var bara en tanke.
<peyam> försöker komma ngn vart med allt jag gör iaf
<realubot> Där du har skrivit om "Royal Institute of Technology" så hade jag föredragit att ha texten vänster eller höger. Nu har den för stora mellanrum mellan orden p.g.a. formateringen.
<realubot> peyam: Ja ja. Det är bra.
<realubot> ""Life is not an exact science, it is an art." "
<realubot> Är det ditt citat? Annars borde du skriva ut vem det är som har sagt det.
<realubot> Typ: "Life is not an exact science, it is an art." -realubot
<peyam> realubot, nej det e inte min anars hade jag inte skrivit citat tecken där
<peyam> minns inte vem som sa det egentligen
<peyam> haha
<realubot> Jag har skrivit så mycket här så jag kan inte komma ihåga allt. Det kan vara mitt citat.
<realubot> madbear: Har du somnat?
<realubot> madbear: Vad tycker du om peyam sajt?
<realubot> "Good Links" låter som svengelska?
<peyam> realubot, jag ändrar den lite
<peyam> kolla nu
<realubot> Så säger man väl inte på engelska va?
<peyam> skriver bara Links
<peyam> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"> verkar inte funka för mig
<peyam> vf
<realubot> peyam: Varför skriver du inte ut hela ditt namn?
<realubot> Istället för Peyam.M?
<peyam> realubot, jag vet inte. vil inte folk ska hitta mig på ngt sätt.
<peyam> bara dem jag vill
<madbear> realubot: tycker inte så mycket, är för trött
<madbear> men ja jag vet inte, blev jag trött eller inte
<realubot> peyam: Jag misstänkte att det var anledningen men det var också därför jag blev förvånad över att du röjer dig med epostadressen.
<realubot> madbear: Har du tagit knark?
<realubot> madbear: Du ircar förvirrat?
<madbear> realubot: nej och ja, jag är nog trött då
<madbear> se på fan! jag som tänkte på dig när jag drack kaffe efter 00
<madbear> realubot: annars då, vad har du för dig?
<realubot> madbear: Jag funderar på att ta en kaffe men det är nog för sent nu.
<peyam> realubot, nu har jag ändrat på hemsidan
<peyam> hur ser den ut nu då
<realubot> madbear: Jag funderar på om jag ska starta upp något projekt.
<realubot> madbear: Jag har inte sysslat med någon IT-grej på länge för jag har varit less på det.
<madbear> jassådu
<madbear> vad har du i tankarna då?
<realubot> madbear: Det är förstås superhemligt eftersom det är supersmarta affärsidéer.
<realubot> madbear: Nej men det är lite olika saker men jag är inte säker på att jag har tillräckligt stort intresse och ork att dra igång något.
<realubot> madbear: Så jag bollar olika idéer i med mig själv i min hjärna. Det ser ut som i spelet Pong.
<madbear> realubot: Jag har också Pong i huvudet, men det är inte jag som styr.
<realubot> madbear: Frugan?
<realubot> madbear: Eller vem styr?
<madbear> Vet inte.
<madbear> realubot: visste du att i detta nu så är min chef i denna kanalen?!
<madbear> kan du gissa vem
<realubot> madbear: Nej. Hur ska jag veta det? einand?
<madbear> realubot: vet inte hur, men du brukar ju vara haj, inte einand
<realubot> madbear: Linda^ ?
<madbear> nej
<madbear> nu har du bara en chans kvar
<realubot> madbear: Peyam?
<madbear> nej. larsemil
<madbear> :D
<realubot> madbear: Jag har det!
<peyam> ha va hände?
<realubot> madbear: Jag skulle ju precis säga det.
<madbear> realubot: tror dig nästan
<realubot> madbear: Jag hoppas att han är snäll med dig.
<madbear> realubot: det vet du
<realubot> madbear: Är det han som har gjort så du har vänt på dygnet genom att beordra dig att ta nattskiftet?
<peyam> vf säger du denna kanalen? madbear det heter denna kanal?
<peyam> min lärare säger det också. e du från skåne? madbear
<madbear> nej
<realubot> peyam: Vad snackar du om?
<peyam> realubot, man säger väl"denna kanal" och inte "denna kanalen"?
<peyam> jag ahr undrat det länge
<madbear> du blev väldigt upprörd :)
<realubot> peyam: Tror "denna kanalen" är förkortning av "den här kanalen".
<peyam> nej nej madbear ville bara veta
<realubot> peyam: Det låter inte rätt med "den här kanal".
<peyam> realubot, jasså? asså jag aldrig fattat. denna och den här
<peyam> vad e skillnaden egentligen
<realubot> madbear: Vad gör du för larsa då? Driftar sevrar? Fixar med WP?
<peyam> ja men "den här kanalen" ska det vara. men "denna kanalen" låter fel i mina öron
<peyam> time for snus
<realubot> Jag tror peyam har rätt.
<realubot> "Efter denna används obestämd form och efter den här används bestämd form."
<madbear> mm
<realubot> "Kort sagt: I Götaland är det vanligt att säga denna bilen och detta programmet, i Svealand och Norrland är det vanligt att säga den här bilen och det här programmet. Konstigare än så är det inte och i båda fallen har vi dubbel markering av bestämdhet. De mer formella varianterna denna bil och detta program förekommer sällan i tal utan hör mera till skriftspråket, till och med det formella skriftspråk
<realubot> Det var knepigt.
<realubot> Peyam hade rätt men inte riktigt.
<madbear> Detta snacket om språket gör denna björnen galen!
<realubot> madbear: Vad är det med dig madbear? Är du ur form?
<madbear> nejdå, jag kodar på vettu
<madbear> koden ska in
<realubot> madbear: Är det larsa som hovar in koden?
<madbear> ja
<madbear> men nu när du säger det, jag är ur form
<realubot> madbear: Varför?
<madbear> vet inte när jag tappade formen
<madbear> vet inte, men jag har tappat bort mig själv
<madbear> realubot: lyssnar du nåt på vaken?
<madbear> tänker mig dig som en riktig vakenlyssnare
<realubot> madbear: Om du har svårt att hinna med larsas deadlines så kan du fylla ut din kod med lite av min fulkod om du vill.
<madbear> nej, det är inte detta som fått mig ur form
<realubot> Jag tror inte han märker något om du smyge rin fulkoden snyggt. Programmet kanske står och tuggar lite men värre än så blir det nog inte.
<realubot> madbear: Vaken?
<realubot> madbear: Jag vet inte ens vad det är.
<madbear> mäh. sr.se
<madbear> du har väl rihanna på repeat
<realubot> Jag har aldrig hört talas om det.
<realubot> madbear: Yes.
<madbear> aha, program som går på nätterna iaf
<realubot> Nej faktiskt inte.
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Jag lyssnar inte på radio och ser nästan ingen TV heller.
<realubot> Veckans brott typ.
<realubot> madbear: Tappat bort dig själv? Vad är det med dig?
<madbear> det är inget med mig!
<realubot> madbear: Du har ju tappat bort dig själv säger du?
<madbear> ja, nejdå.
<realubot> Janej?
<madbear> realubot: sluta trolla börja koda
<realubot> madbear: Jag brinner för trollandet.
<realubot> Alla kan inte koda. Någon måste trolla också.
<madbear> sant, vars e alla nattsuddare då?
<madbear> Linda^: ?!
<realubot> Jag tror kanalen har börjat tackla av.
<realubot> Jag minns den gamla goda tiden då det var liv i luckan hela nätterna.
<madbear> ja, det var dagarna det
<realubot> Det blir ingen kaffe nu.
<realubot> Det är för sent.
<madbear> det e lite kvar i min kopp...
<realubot> Man kanske skulle skaffa ett Torvalds-löpband till skrivbordet.
<realubot> madbear: Har du sett det?
<madbear> ja, eller jag har sett löpband till
<madbear> för jag har själv ett bord med motor
<madbear> på tal om det, ska stå ett tag då
<madbear> realubot: har torvalds ett sånt? länk
<realubot> madbear: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuS-3HSnpq4
<realubot> madbear: Det går att köpa sådana bord.
<madbear> a vet, och band om man har bord redan
<realubot> madbear: Om du har ont om pengar så kan du stretcha som killen på bilden: http://yourhealthblog.net/18-important-ergonomics-tips-for-online-students-workers/
<realubot> madbear: Hm. Jag funderar på band. Stillasittandet är ohälsosamt.
<realubot> Det ser ju inte klokt ut att sitta som snubben på bilden och stretcha.
<madbear> hehe nej
<realubot> Man kan bli inspärrad för mindre.
<madbear> men höj/sänkbart gör mycket iaf
<madbear> så finns det billiga begagnade
<madbear> realubot: så kan jag tipsa om redshift för ljusergonomi
<realubot> madbear: Jag har höj och sänkbart.
<realubot> madbear: Men jag borde använda det mer.
<realubot> Redshift?
<madbear> realubot: dåså, använd!! sätt en timer
<madbear> https://justgetflux.com/
<madbear> eller redshift
<madbear> finns i repot
<realubot> Fungerar det verkligen?
<madbear> testa...
<peyam> back in the air
<realubot> peyam: Du hade rätt om denna du.
<peyam> vilken?
<peyam> realubot, ja tror jag med
<madbear> det är ju ganska livat i denna kanal inatt
<peyam> jaa
<peyam> jag e här varje kväll ingen skriver ngt
<realubot> Nä, nu stämplar jag ut från kanalen för i natt.
<madbear> realubot: testat redshift då?
<realubot> Nej. Jag kanske gör det en annan dag.
<realubot> Adios amigos.
<madbear> adios
<madbear> det e najs för ögonen iaf.
<peyam> vad e redshift?
<realubot> Okej. Jag kanske testar det en dag.
<realubot> Natt.
<madbear> http://jonls.dk/redshift/
<peyam> flux
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> mina skärmar har två olika värmegrej
<peyam> det e inte like ljusa
<peyam> har ej lyckats fixa det
<peyam> kmr det blir bra med den här tror ni?
<peyam>  Provider does not have a valid location available
<peyam> nu har jag installerat skiten.
<peyam> ska den verkligen vara så där mörkt?
<peyam> nu dog alla
<madbear> blir lite ubåtskänsla ja
<madbear> du kan väl ställa in saker
<madbear> ratta lite, som på en ubåt
<peyam> madbear, jag fixade redshift men såg att xorg tar mer processor klarft än vanligt så jag aninstalla den
<madbear> ok
<madbear> testa f.lux då om du är intresserad
<madbear> nu somnar man väl snart, gonatt!
<Spookan> Vad skönt arbetslös from 1 Feb. ;)
<K350> Fins det någon hjälp sida  där jag kan slå upp olik abash funktioner (i terminalen) ?
<Hund> Någon som har lite koll på WP och Apache? Jag får inte till permalänkar.. *¤#"&!
<lord4163> Hund: Ska bara funka?
<Hund> lord4163, Jaså? Det var faktiskt något nytt. :P'
<lord4163> Hund: Har du ställt in rätt rättigheter??
<lord4163> Hund: https://wordpress.org/support/topic/solved-permalinks-working-in-apache2-ubuntu-1010
<Hund> lord4163, Fungerar inte.
<lord4163> ll /var/www/html/wordpresssida
<lord4163> Vad får du då? Klistra här http://paste.kde.org/
<Hund> Innehåller av min WP-sida.
<Hund> lord4163, ^
<Hund> Innehållet*
<lord4163> Yes, klistra, så jag kan se om du har rätt rättigheter :)
<Hund> lord4163, http://pastebin.com/BSySjpJg
<lord4163> Hund: Hm, verkar ok
<Meerkat> .net öpen källkod. Goda nyheter! :)
<Hund> lord4163, :)
<lord4163> Vilken version kör du Hund ?
<Hund> WP?
<Hund> lord4163, Eller Apache?
<lord4163> WP
<Hund> lord4163, Jag förmodar att det är senaste. Jag laddade hem den för en vecka sedan via deras hemsida.
<lord4163> Hund: I din apache konf AllowOverride All
<lord4163> Eller VirtualHost rättare sagt :)
<Hund> lord4163, Jag har inte ordnat någon VirtualHost.
<lord4163> Hund: I så fall ska du ändra här, sudo vi /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf
<Hund> lord4163, Ska jag bara lägga till den raden där eller?
<lord4163> Ja, mellan <Directory /var/www/html/> och </Directory>, sedan spara filen och kör sudo a2enmod rewire && sudo service apache2 restart
<Hund> lord4163, Det finns ingen sådan bit.
<lord4163> Hund: Då lägger du till det :)
<Hund> lord4163, Vore du här skulle du få en puss! :D
<lord4163> Funkar det? :)
<Amoz> \o/
<Hund> lord4163, Japp! Tack så mkt. :D
<Amoz> nån som kör gnome-shell-PPAn i Trusty som kan ge ett utlåtande om hur krasch-benäget det är?
<lord4163> Nice, varsågod.
<Hund> :D
<lord4163> Amoz: Det är stabilt, bara extensions som har spårat ur för mig, men det gick att lösa.
<Amoz> lord4163, dååå blire till att dra in det och testa :)
<Amoz> trodde inte det va så vanligt att köra gnome-shell, iaf om man ska lyssna på alla gnällspikar där ute^^
<Linda^> madbear: ?!
<lord4163> Amoz: Tror att det är den populäraste DE?
<lord4163> Amoz: Du får troligtvis 3.12 som senaste med ppan, om du vill ha nyare, kör arch eller fedora 21 :)
<madbear> Linda^: men läs männska, du ska ju vara nattsuddare?
<Amoz> lord4163, möjligt att det är :) aa, 3.12 får duga
<Linda^> madbear: Jag har en liten highlightura överst i min irssi. Läste highlighten. Det stod Linda^: ?!, så nu slutar vi klaga :<<
<madbear> Linda^: hehe ok, men du nattsuddade inte, vi saknade dig :(
<Linda^> madbear: du hade bara tråkigt, säg som det är :(
<madbear> alltid tråkigt utan dig
<madbear> T_T
<Linda^> pff, säger han som ircar tre gånger per år :P
<madbear> varje dag! jag e nog den enda som ircat från lapporten, iaf
<madbear> glömt bort denna kanal bara
<Linda^> :p
<madbear> realubot: zup
<madbear> realubot: sista kaffetåget går ju snart, ska du hinna?
<realubot> madbear: Nej. Jag är inte sugen. Tror jag hoppar kaffet i natt.
<madbear> realubot: annars då? bra dag?
<peyam> realubot, Linda^ tja. läget?
<Peyam> back in the air
<Peyam> kolla ingen e här
<Peyam> fett tråkig jag sväör
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-14
<madbear> jo ja, vars e alla
<peyam> realubot, där?
<Coffe> någon som sitter på ett shell kommando eller liknande för att se om en partition &/ disk anv  ?
<HeMan> Coffe: lsblk?
<Coffe> HeMan:  tror inte de kommer fungera
<HeMan> Coffe: vad är det du vill göra?
<HeMan> Coffe: lsblk visar vad olika partitioner används till
<HeMan> Coffe: och man kan skicka med flaggor för att få ut ännu mer info
<Coffe> HeMan:  kolla om 1 sdb finns .. om den finns om den anvs .
<HeMan> Coffe: lsblk /dev/sdb
<Coffe> HeMan:  ska scripta lösningen :)
<HeMan> Coffe: lsblk -f /dev/sdb1
<HeMan> Coffe: eller lsblk -Pf /dev/sdb1
<Coffe> HeMan:  tack  men då de är lvm på hela partitionen så blir de bara jobbigt
<Coffe> men sista var riktigt effektiv.
<Coffe>  tack :)
<HeMan> lsblk rulez!
<ePax> *gäsp*
<ePax> 0_o
<David___>  Hej! Jag är ny på linux och undrar (orkar inte med ständiga windows krash) och jag undrar om linux kan spela upp CBR filer (Serietidningar)! Nån som vet?
<sandelius> David___ Japp https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/cbrpager/
<David___> ok tack!
<sandelius> David___ Denna verkar dock bättre https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/oneiric/comix/
<David___> Just nu är jag i windows och jag kommer till något som heter Download Ubuntu Desktop.  Måste jag ladda ner det först eller?
<sandelius> David___ du behöver vara i Ubuntu när du ska ladda ner appen
<David___> Jag har ingen nät hemma, utan tänkte ladda ned det på usb för att sedan installera. Går det inte?
<sandelius> David___ jo visst gört det
<[F]adE> Någon som kör xchat och är duktig på det här med scripts? Jag kunde lite om det förr men tappat en del nu och skulle behöva hjälp att hitta och ansluta ett script. :D
 * peyam www.peyamm.esy.es är en professional hemsida
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/fbi-superhackaren-anvande-sin-katts-namn/
 * realubot funderar på att byta ut tobulaer.
<peyam> salam
<peyam> asså den här kanalen är helt död
<peyam> Kan en person svara på min fråga
<peyam> varför kommer det nya versioner av ubuntu dist hela tiden?
<peyam> varför inte ha en och bara uppdatera?
<realubot> purity^: Sluta säg Saddam.
<realubot> purity^: Inte för att du har sagt det men det skadar inte att säga till innan.
<realubot> purity^: Så säg inte Saddag om du har tänkt att göra det.
<realubot> purity^: Saddag? Jag ger upp.
<realubot> Hur begränsar SJ trafiken? Spärrar de vissa webbsidor typ TPB?
<[F]adE> Muppskaft
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-15
<gkeen> C:\>
<Linda^> :o
<SuperMaxjezy> hej Linda^w
<SuperMaxjezy> -w
<Linda^> hej SuperMaxjezy
<SuperMaxjezy> Linda^, va gör du min sköna kaffeböna?
<Linda^> kaffe?!
<Linda^> Jag är på jobbet
<SuperMaxjezy> aha, har du med dig en dator eller är du på en android?
<SuperMaxjezy> kaffe, nä de är bra för mig tack.
<SuperMaxjezy> min mage är så känslig
<Linda^> dator med mig
<SuperMaxjezy> när slutar du jobba?
<Linda^> 8
<SuperMaxjezy> började du precis?
<SuperMaxjezy> realubot, är du där?
<SuperMaxjezy> !ping realubot
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping realubot' not found
<Linda^> SuperMaxjezy: började 00
<SuperMaxjezy> 8 timmar jobb då
<Linda^> jopp
<realubot> SuperMaxjezy: Självklart är jag här.
<realubot> Linda^: Tänk den som ändå hade ett jobb.
 * realubot är avundsjuk på Linda^.
<Linda^> realubot: Skaffa dig ett jobb då
<realubot> Linda^: Jag saknar kompetens.
<realubot> Linda^: Arbetsgivarna skrattar åt mig.
<realubot> Linda^: Stick din tönt, säger de.
<Linda^> realubot: Skaffa kompetens!
<realubot> Linda^: Det går inte. Min hjärna säger nej.
<realubot> Linda^: Den är fullärd med fel saker.
<Linda^> realubot: kasta ut det som är fel så du får plats med rätt saker
<andol> "You must unlearn what you have learned."
<realubot> Precis. Men jag vågar inte.
<realubot> Min slumpar fram det som ska förloras vid inlärning och det gör inlärningen till ett väldigt osäkert projekt.
<realubot> *Min hjärna slumpar
<realubot> Det blir pinsamt värre om en arbetsgivare frågar vad jag heter och jag svarar att jag inte vet det för jag har lärt mig programmera på sista tiden.
<screedo> God morgon
<Linda^> realubot: du weird
<Linda^> :(
<Spookan> screedo: God morgon!
<screedo> Spookan: Allt väl?
<Spookan> screedo: Mjo då det rullar på, lite bakis bara, själv då?
<screedo> Här är det bra, inte bakis, det var många år sedan jag var bakis sist, saknar det inte :P
<Spookan> Hehe ;)
<Linda^> Ja, varför väljer man att bli bakis egentligen?
<Linda^> Dumt!
<Spookan> Linda^: Skäll inte på mig!
<screedo> lol
<Dynamit> Hur är läget?
<Dynamit> Fan vad dött det är här idag då
<screedo> Dynamit: här är väl aldrig mycket action.
<Amoz> tänd på Dynamit så blire action screedo
<Amoz> *walks away from explosion while putting on sunglasses*
<cadmium__> jag behöver lite hjälp med att ta bort gamla kernels från /boot någon som kan mycket om det?
<Philip5> cadmium__: hur har du installerat dem då?
<Philip5> sådana som kommit med ubuntu eller som du själv pillat dit?
<cadmium__> kommit med ubuntu
<cadmium__> kan inte uppdatera PGA att /boot är full och det går mig på ververna
<cadmium__> nerverna*
<Philip5> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Philip5> börja med det
<cadmium__> det går inte
<Philip5> för att?
<cadmium__> *** Error in `/usr/bin/grub-script-check': malloc(): memory corruption: 0x0000000001f2d910 ***
<Philip5> aldrig sett förr
<cadmium__> man blir lädsen av den :'(
<Philip5> är det bara det som kommer upp eller annat också?
<cadmium__> den börjar ju arbeta
<cadmium__> sen kommer error
<EAG> nån som har koll på rygel, dlna och pulseaudio? Jag får inte ljud att skickas ut...
<EAG> upnp-biten verkar fungera, men inget ljud skickas ut
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-16
<nimnil> någon som kör gnome3 på heltid?
<Philip5> kde ftw! :D
<nimnil> jag vet
<nimnil> jag har kört det bra länge
<nimnil> men det rycker i kroppen efter att prova något nytt och plasma 5 är inte stabilt nog än
<nimnil> och allt fler av de program jag använder kör gtk så ...
<nimnil> firefox, thunderbird, sublime, gnome-do,
<nimnil> och så finns ju dessutom evolution
<Philip5> att köra gtk i kde är ju smärtfritt. värre att köra qt och kde-grejer i gnome
<nimnil> jo jo
<Philip5> du får väl köra awesome eller ratpoison så får du något annorlunda ;)
<nimnil> det klarar jag inte.
<nimnil> mina ögon behöver ögongodis
<Philip5> enlightenment 19
<nimnil> på laptopen är min favoritDE elementary.
<nimnil> men den ligger så efter
<Philip5> har inte kört det sedan det var 17
<nimnil> elementary är inte så snyggt IMO. för mycket gradienter. det är så 2010. :)
<nimnil> åh. fast ser nu att det blivit bättre också
<nimnil> god dammit det ar segt i kanalen haer.
<sandelius> är elementary en egen dist elelr va är det för något? aldrig hört talas omd et
<andol> sandelius: Se http://elementaryos.org/.
<sandelius> andol är det något att ha?
<sandelius> ser riktigt fint ut
<sandelius> någon som vet vilket package manager som används?
<andol> sandelius: Ingen aning, men nimnil har säkert åsikter :)
<sandelius> nimnil ?
<nimnil> sandelius: jag vet inte, använder bara terminalen. men den är helt okej. egen tror jag
<sandelius> nimnil jag också men undrar om det är aptitude ?
<sandelius> är det byggt ovanpå ubuntu eller är det en egen dist
<nimnil> ovanpå ubuntu
<sandelius> ok
<nimnil> enda problemet med det är att nuvaranda stable är fett gammal. 12.04
<sandelius> oj
<nimnil> MM
<nimnil> men den är grym
<nimnil> så när nästa version kommer blir det uppgradering
<sandelius> ser riktigt fint ut men 2012 är länge sen nu
<nimnil> mm
<lord4163> nimnil: Oj, har Freya/Isis inte släppt än?
<tiina> Hej någon här idag man kan fråga om Omiga plus webbläsare som blivit hichaijkad
<nimnil> lord4163: nopes..
<nimnil> lord4163: finns en alpha..
<lord4163> jo beta, jag kör luna fortfarande :)
<nimnil> lord4163: antar det kommer en beta eller rc här vilken dag som helst
<lord4163> beta är redan ute :)
<nimnil> då är det rc jag tänker på
<peyam> hej
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-10
<recharge> morrn
<Spookan> Morron.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Spookan> Kaffe!
<Hund> Mer kaffe!
<Hund> Ännu mer kaffe
<Barre> haha... känner du dig ensam Hund? jag kan ta en kopp jag också
<Hund> Barre: Det är en väldigt relativ fråga här på #ubuntu-se. :P
<Barre> Det är så mycket hets och aktivitet på Internet, så när jag känner för att vara lite för mig själv brukar jag logga in här ;)
<Hund> haha :D
<Hund> Det är fan mer vettigt folk här än på typ Facebook.
<Barre> hahaha
<Hund> Säg inget till mina vänner bara. ;)
<Barre> promise
<Barre> MEH, glömde att slå på kaffebryggaren.. räcker tydligen inte med fylla på kaffe och vatten.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Klassiker. :P
<Barre> andol: är det du som satt up er radicale?
<maxjezy> larsemil, vet du vad praksis betyder
<maxjezy> norsk
<Amoz> https://no.wiktionary.org/wiki/praksis
<andol> Barre: Jo, har en radicale snurrandes privat.
<larsemil> samma som på svenska maxjezy.
<Barre> andol: kör du den med wsgi/apache2 eller uwsgi/ngnx. kör du radicale i en virtualenv? jag får det inte riktit att lira nämligen
<andol> Barre: wsgi/apache2, utan virtualenv
<Barre> andol: ok, våga posta din radicale.wsgi och apache vhost?
<Barre> :D
<andol> https://git.lysator.liu.se/snippets/8 är vad jag har i Apache.
<andol> Sen vad gäller radicale.wsgi så kör jag på den tillhandahållet utav Debian-paketet, vilket verkar vara i princip samma som exemplet i Radicales dokumentation.
<andol> Kan möjligtvis vara värt att nämna att det radicale-paket jag har installerat är en egen backportning utav Radicale 1.0.1
<andol> Plockade dåvarande radicale 1.0-1 från Debian Unstable, peta in ny källkod från uppström, och byggde om för Jessie.
<andol> Nu finns iofs Radicale 1.0.1 i Unstable, så nu kan man ju plocka det källkodspaket och bygga om direkt.
<Barre> andol: installerade radicale med pip
<andol> Vad tycker apt om att du är otrogen? :P
<Barre> kan inte förstå varför inte wsgi laddas, inget i radicale.log och enbart 403 i access.log
<Amoz> goopen, wat
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-11
<nisse_> Tjena god morgon, undrar om någon har tips på ett program som har multi geasture support med gui, kubuntu egna har ej
<Hund> Förväntade han sig verkligen svar på 4 min klockan 7 på morgonen? :D
<Spookan> Mjo, vi sitter ju här 24/7 och kollar om någon behöver hjälp. :P
<Hund> :D
<Barre> men nu, Kaffe
<Spookan> Barre: LÃ¥ter som en bra ide..
<recharge> Jag får väl käka mina två ostmackor till frukost som vanligt.
<Barre> inget fel på ostmackor (beror ju i.o.f.s på vad det är för ost och vad det är för bröd, men rent generellt alltså)
<recharge> nä, det kan vara riktigt gott.
<Spookan> recharge: Värm dem i micron med lite ketchup på. ;)
<recharge> en annan gång kanske Spookan  :)
<Spookan> Hehe
<Spookan> Jag kör micrat kaffe, det sätter fart på magen. :P
<recharge> Jag har ingen kaffebryggare och får jag kaffedrickande gäster som kommer så micrar jag vattnet och sedan i med pulver kaffe.
<Spookan> recharge: Har du en kastrull?
<recharge> jodå, men micro funkar smidigare. Det var ett tag som jag tänkte skaffa vattenkokare. Spookan
<Spookan> recharge: Ok, för kaffet blir godare med spis kokt vatten, man får inte det att koka i micron va?
<recharge> Spookan: vet faktiskt inte. Hmm nä, kokt blir det nog inte.
<goopen> Någon som har koll på openvpn servers? Undrar om openvpn servern måste vara "gateway" i de nät man ansluter klienter till. Eller om jag kan lägga de på en server i de lokala "nätet".
<andol> goopen: OpenVPN kan köras helt oberoende kring hur du routar.
<Peyam> Salam, Det är jag farbror Peyam
<Spookan> Jag har ingen fabror.
<Peyam> rassit
<Peyam> rasist
<Spookan> Yes!
<Peyam> Spookan, e det du som hackat min facebookkonto?
<Spookan> Peyam: Nä, jag hackar bara lök.
<Peyam> vf?
<Spookan> Det är gott, vill inte vara svenne, vill lukta turk i mun.
<Peyam> ohh
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-12
<recharge> morrn på er
<Sp00kan> God morgon.
<recharge> frukost!
<Sp00kan> Ostmacka!? ;)
<recharge> japp, två stycken  :)
<Spookan> Min frukost består av en eller två koppar kaffe. ;)
<recharge> okej
<recharge> Vad använder du för sort?
<Spookan> Just nu Gevalia, annars bara det billigaste, är ingen finsmakare så..
<recharge> Jag använder Gevalia snabbkaffe till mina kaffedrickande gäster. Själv tar jag te när de tar kaffe. Men godast är nog varm choklad ute i skogen en höstdag.
<Spookan> Med lite renat i? :P
<recharge> nä
<recharge> Jag förstår inte folk som hela tiden ska ha i sig alkohol, visst kan jag ta och dricka lite socialt, men det blir typ två sexpack om året.
<recharge> anyway
<recharge> vad kör du för distro Spookan?
<Spookan> recharge: Mjo, jag går lite perioder, just nu är jag trött på alkohol.. Jag kör Mac OS "El Capitan"
<Spookan> recharge: Själv då?
<recharge> trusty thar
<Spookan> Aldrig hört talas om.
<recharge> Spookan: ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Spookan> Jag kör ju iofs en distro på min PC server. Linux Mint.
<Spookan> Ah ok, är inte den gammal nu?
<recharge> det är en lts, Spookan. Kanske lite gammal för vissa, men håller i längden. I början ville jag ha den senaste hela tiden, men jag tycker det är bättre med en lts-version. Tror supporten går ut typ 2019, så...
<recharge> Spookan: Det är ju faktiskt den senaste lts:en  :)
<Spookan> recharge: Jo iofs, så jag hänger mest här för det sköna folket, men jag är väldigt "anti Windows" av mig hehe.
<recharge> Okej. Spookan har du provat win 10? Jag har bara hört talas om den. På ett sätt är det bra att det finns ett windows alternativ, som exempelvis apple eller linux  :)
<Spookan> recharge: Mjo kul för dem, men jag själv är så trött på "Windows", MS som företag har jag väl inget att säga om så. Nä har inte testat Win10, funderat på att ta hem en iso från MS och testa med Virtual Box, men inte blivit av hehe.
<recharge> :)
<recharge> Spookan: Ja, det är rätt skönt slippa start-knappen, så att säga.
<recharge> Kan lägga till det att om inte Unity hade dykt upp i 11.04 hade jag haft ännu svårare för att förstå hur ubuntu fungerar.
<Spookan> Har en skitgammal laptop här som jag skulle ge bort, testade att lägga in Win7 och skulle banta det, men segare än sirap, så funderar på att testa "Dam Small Linux" istället.
<Spookan> Hehe
<Hund> Spookan: Vad är det för spec på den?
<Spookan> Hund: Vettefan, vet att det är 1gb i ram på den, men ska testa dsl på den, får väl ha den som en skrivmaskin om inget annat..
<Hund> 1GB RAM är ju mer än tilläckligt för det mesta.
<Hund> Man behöver rätt distro bara.
<Hund> Och rätt program. :P
<Spookan> Mjo hehe.
<huttan> Nästa ubuntu som släpps är lts version va ?? 16.04 ?
<recharge> huttan: jag tror det, ja
<huttan> recharge: najs
<Amoz> Ubuntu X, 16.04 LTS
<Amoz> gona b gud
<huttan> lsb_release -r
<huttan> oj
<Hund> Dom har Unity. Hur kan det vara bra? ;P
<huttan> Amoz: ja det kommer det. Du är säker på att det är lts ?
<huttan> Hund: Ja unity är riktig skit
<Amoz> huttan, Canonical släpper LTS vartannat år. Alla jämna år på våren (8.04,10.04,12.04,14.04,16.04,18.04)
<huttan> Amoz: tackar =)
<Amoz> och för er som ännu inte sett mönstret så är alla ubuntu-versioner bestämda utifrån vilket år och månad de släpps. 2008+04 = 8.04, 2014+april = 14.04
<Amoz> någon som vill ha en oneplus2 invite?
<Hund> Varför skulle man vilja ha en sådan telefon?
<Hund> < Grumpy Hund :D
<Amoz> ok, I'll bite, "sådan" ?
<Hund> haha
<Amoz> goopen, ^
<Hund> Närå, men jag har hört att deras kundservice lämnat lite att önska.
<Amoz> Hund, indeed
<Amoz> Men det är väl som med alla saker, man får vad man betalar för typ
<Hund> Ja och nej.
<Amoz> i detta fallet bedömde jag risken som väldigt låg att jag kommer få något problem med luren. Så jag typ "chansade"
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Amoz> om jag nu får problem med luren så kommer jag säkert få räkna med en månads hanteringstid eller nåt
<Amoz> men mängden hårdvara man får för 4k är hittills oslagbart i mina ögon
<Hund> Kostar den såpass? Jag hade för mig att den var billigare.
<Amoz> Hund, 64GB + frakt
<Hund> Jag betalade 4000 kr för min Nexus 5X. :)
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Det har inte jag. :D haha
<Amoz> lilla 16G utan frakt kostar 3299kr ellr nåt
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Det var typ det priset jag hade i huvudet.
<Amoz> men jag lovade mig själv att aldrig köra en 16GB igen efter att jag suttit med min nexus4 i 2 år nu
<Hund> Jaså? :D
<Amoz> man får plats med så himla lite musik när alla appar + systemet är inne
<Hund> Jag har problem med att fylla 16GB. :P
<Amoz> yeah om man inte använder sin lur som mp3 så är 16GB mer än tillräckligt
<Amoz> då har man ju typ 10GB för appar + cache osv
<Hund> Jag lyssnar bara på podcasts. :)
<Amoz> smidigt
<Amoz> då brukar man ju rensa efter hand å bara ha några st. liggandes åt gången typ
<Amoz> jag kör både pods + musiksamling
<Hund> Precis.
<Hund> Fast
<Hund> Jag hade 32GB på min Note 4.
<Hund> Där hade jag problem med utrymmet..
<Amoz> yeah
<Hund> Snacka om vidrigt fet rom.
<Hund> Och då pratar vi inte om fet i en positiv bemärkelse. :P
<Amoz> sen får du räkna med att fetare hårdvara + kamera å sånt ger mycket högre krav på lagringen
<Amoz> 10 minut film med denna kameran ger mig typ filmfiler på >1GB uppskattningsvis
<Hund> Jag fotar väldigt lite. Men absolut, bilderna var större.
<Hund> Men problemet var främst romen.
<Hund> En backup låg väl på typ 8GB.
<Amoz> sen bjuder ju oneplus på en hel del utrymme extra för väldigt lite pengar extra
<Hund> Mjo. :)
<Amoz> det va inte så mycket snack om saken när deras 16GB (som jag vet kommer bli trångt som fan) kostar 3300kr, å 500kr extra löser det problemet för hela denna lurens användningstid
<Hund> :D
<Amoz> nu kan jag lassa in hela musiksamlingen, + massa fler podcasts, filma å fota obegränsat, å aldrig behöva fundera över utrummet
<Amoz> dessutom, om man kör cyanogenmod så tar ju en enda backup 2GB lagring eller nåt med
<Amoz> det va också problem på nexusen när man ville försäkra sig om att ha nåt att falla tillbaka på vid uppgraderingar
<Barre> hmm. är webben fortfarande nere?
<andol> Barre: Jupp
<Barre> andol: jahopp...
<andol> Barre: Gissar/hoppas att JohanE vet mer.
<Hund> Hur går det då? :P
<maxjezy> Någon som kör testat hulu i sverige?
<maxjezy> är det lätt att komma igång med svenska kreditkort?
<maxjezy> jag har hola i min webbläsare så det borde fungera men funkar våra kreditkort?
<maxjezy> det gjorde det icke
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-13
<Hooters> Morrn !
<Mathisen>  morgon
<recharge> morrn
<Hund> Morn
<Hund> Morrn
<Amoz> Hund, morr
<recharge> Amoz: katt, meow...  lol
 * recharge tyckte det var lite komiskt att säga morr till en hund :)
<recharge> hur står det till här då, en sådan här dag som tydligen är fredagen den 13:e?
<recharge> inte för att jag tror på skrock, men men...
<recharge> :)
<Mathisen> fredagar är alltid bra,
<Hooters> De e gôra gôtt, som de heter här i gôtet :)
<recharge> ja, i och med att det är början på helgen? Mathisen
<Mathisen> exakt helg = ledighet
<Mathisen> kort dag på jobbet också :) bara 5 timmar kvar
<recharge> jaså, du jobbar nu? Kontorslandskap? Mathisen
<Hooters> Sen hem å klippa nåra bäss, å ful löda lite mysensors :)
<Mathisen> dator butik, säljer och fixar burkar
<recharge> själv blir det nog till att handla lite senare och att göra i ordning matlådor tror jag...
<recharge> Mathisen: Mycket att göra?
<Mathisen> nä inte direkt, lungt och stilla just nu
<Mathisen> brukar va la lite tamt i november men före julen sen då PANG!!
<recharge> ahh
<recharge> vad är det nyaste nya inom datorer som ni säljer nu då, eller som du vet kommer till jul, Mathisen?
<Mathisen> recharge, är nog mest mit i raden laptopar som går åt så det är ju inte direkt nyaste grejerna, sen lite byggen då som folk vill ha till spel datorer
<recharge> okej
<Mathisen> tydligen gillar många lenovos yoga serie så de går åt en hel del av dem
<Mathisen> och massa fixande på folk som upgraderat till win 10 hemma
<recharge> så en uppgradering till win 10 är inte helt problemfri?
<Mathisen> inte för alla nej vissa modeler har problem mes grafik drivisar, och många förstår inte att de ska avinstallera virus programen före de updaterar så norton bland annat har ställt till en hel del...
<recharge> aha...
<recharge> hej, jag får felmeddelanden varje gång jag lägger till händelser i calendar indicator i ubuntu 14.04 - hur kommer det sig och varför var jag tvungen att lägga till en ppa för att få den att funka? Har haft igång den ett tag nu och den funkar bra, men irriterande med felmeddelandena. Hur får jag en riktig originalversion enbart från appstore som funkar, utan att ev. behöva köpa den via ubuntu konto
<recharge> den crashar när jag gör vissa saker med calendar indicator
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-14
<marsupapu> morgon
<huttan> morgon
<marsupapu> Jag troligen behövär lite /ignore här :D
<huttan> marsupapu: ja det är ett himla spamm här
<marsupapu> Det borde jag veta. Glömde bara, jag har varit borta några år.
<marsupapu> Men nu tänkte jag att jag måste kom tillbaka innan jag glömmär altt om svenska.
<huttan> marsupapu: du kan ju köra svenskt language i ditt ubuntu om ifall du saknar svenskan =)
<marsupapu> Det kunde jag göra, faktiskt. Men jag tror att det är inte tillräckligtom jag vill uphålla min kundskaper.
<marsupapu> *mina :D
<huttan> marsupapu: vart bor du då ?
<marsupapu> I östra Finland.
<marsupapu> Finland är ju tvåspråkig land, men här finns nästan inga svensksprokiga människor.
<marsupapu> Här i öst, jag menar.
<Amoz> marsupapu, det är alltid klokt att öva sina språkfärdigheter
<Groggy> Kan man med cron köra ett skript vissa specifika tider?, i mitt exempel 03:30, 07:30, 11:00, 14:00, 17:30 och 00:00. Med andra ord går inte 0 3,7,11,14,17,24 * * * <kommandot som ska köras>. Alternativet är ju  0,30 3,7,11,14,17,24 * * * <kommandot som ska köras> och köra scriptet dubbelt så många gånger som behövs... Eller finns det något annat verktyg som är bättre lämpat?
<Groggy> Eller är bästa alternativet att ha två rader, en för hela timmar och en för halva?
<Meerkat> Groggy, två rader, ja.
<Groggy> Meerkat: Tack! Tänkte ju inte riktigt efter när jag ställde frågan, tog ju bara en kvart att komma fram till hur man skulle göra :P
<goopen> Amoz: sup
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-14
<Spookan> Hund: Hehe. ;)
<Zooklubba> Är det standard att man kan ta emot flera samtal under ett samtal
<Zooklubba> jag tror aldrig någon har ringt mig när jag pratar i tlf. men det är en bugg i appen vi har här. så måste fixa det.
<sptnx> Zooklubba: om du har tjänsten "samtal väntar"
<Mathisen> det har väll typ alla eller ?
<sptnx> beror nog på vilken operatör man har
<sptnx> inte säkert det är aktiverat heller fast man har tjänsten
<sptnx> https://www.tele2.se/support/mobiltelefoni/kom-igang/samtal-vantar/
<sptnx> t.ex.
<Mathisen> ok har inte tänkt på det..har alltid haft så
<Zooklubba> hum
<Spookan> Ah hittade en gammal klassiker på Netflix. Bloodsport med Van dame eller hur det stavas. ;)
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> ring mig Hund :(
<Spookan> Någon av er här som kopierar bluray filmer?
<Hund> Spookan: Köp filmerna din snyltare! :D
<Hund> Zooklubba: Jag ringer inte ens mina vänner.
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Hund: Måste ju få ta en personlig backup av mina dyra BD filmer. ;)
<Hund> Jag bara retas. :D
<Spookan> Jo jag förstod det :P
<Hund> Jag överväger också om man kanske ska ta backup på dom.
<Hund> Men jag har ingen koll på hur det fungerar.
<Hund> VHS var enklare, då kopplade man ihop två spelare och spelade upp på ena och in på den andra. :D
<Spookan> Hund: Ni kör ju jag mac, men vet att det fanns nått till Linux som heter vobcopy för dvd, borde ju finnas nått liknande till bluray med.
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Mac?
<Hund> Har du slagit huvudet? :P
<Spookan> Nä :P
<Spookan> Kört det ett tag nu, tröttnade på PC och Windows, Linux var för mycket pill. Med mac/iphone så rullar allt på som det ska utan en massa mekk och mög. :P
<Hund> Allt är relativt.
<Hund> Själv tycker jag Arch känns lite tråkigt eftersom det aldrig krånglar. :)
<Spookan> Ok, är det inte den disten man ska mekka i 2 veckor innan det funkar? :P
<Spookan> Eller är det Gentoo jag tänker på?
<andol> Tja, Arch är ju lite nya Gentoo.
<Hund> Spookan: Det är Gentoo. :)
<Hund> Arch tar inte lång stund att komma igång med.
<Hund> andol: Hur då menar du? :)
<Spookan> Ah ok. Jag har ju virtualbox, men har inte så mycket hdd, men kan nog fixa 10-15gb så man kan leka lite med någon dist. :P
<Hund> Gört! :D
<andol> Hund: Att idag fyller Arch ungefär samma roll som Gentoo fyllde igår, i och med att den har anamat motsvarande användarskara. Ja, och så har ju ArchWikin blivit en lika fantastisk generell resurs som Gentoos wiki brukade vara.
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Hund> Det kan nog stämma.
<Spookan> Har inte ni nån #Ubuntu off topic kanal med?
<Spookan> Tänkte jag kan ju hoppa in i den med.
<andol> Har funnits i alla fall. Osäker på nuvarande status.
<Hund> Med tanke på hur död kanalen är känns det väl inte så jätterelevant just nu. :P
<andol> Ähh, kanske det är där alla coola kidsen och allt liv är? :-)
<Spookan> Hehe :P
<Spookan> Hund: Är Arch lätt att börja med, eller du rekomenderar Ubuntu? Är ju inte direkt noob men ej nått proffs heller.
<Hund> haha, kanske.
<Hund> Uhm
<Spookan> Tänkte jag kan ju mekka med det i virtualbox senare.
<Hund> Jag skulle nog mest tro att det hänger på vilket tänk man har.
<Spookan> Mitt tänk = dubbelklicka och det ska funka :P
<Hund> Kan man tänka utanför 'Windowslådan' lär inte Arch vara några problem.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Arch har ju ingen grafisk pakethanterare.
<Hund> Och ingen grafiskt installation.
<Hund> Om du gillar att peka och klicka kanske inte Arch är något för dig? :P
<Spookan> Helt cli?
<Hund> Japp
<Spookan> Ajfan, installerade OpenBSD en gång, det var en pina.
<Hund> Det är ju inte svårt, deras wiki är bra och så. Men man måste ju ändå vara okej med att göra en del saker via terminalen. :)
<andol> Tja, så länge man bara vill/behöver ha det som finns i Base är OpenBSD rätt snällt tycker jag.
<andol> Att däremot göra något mer generellt tender att rätt snabbt bli rätt meckigt.
<Spookan> Men kan ju läsa på lite sen ang arch och testa det lite.
<Hund> Mjo. :)
<Spookan> Klarar man sig med 5gb hdd med det?
<Hund> Om du absolut vill ha ett GUI till Pacman ska det finnas tredjepartsprogram för det. Inget jag testat dock.
<Hund> Absolut.
<Spookan> Jag vill ju ha nån window manager, typ nått enkelt/fattigt. Inte en massa bling bling..
<Hund> Jag kör med i3.
<Hund> Tiling dock. Annars finns ju typ OpenBox.
<Spookan> Fvwm kollar jag lite på nu.
<Hund> Den har jag ingen erfarenhet av.
<Spookan> Men nu iväg en sväng, kommer tillbaka senare, ha det gött så länge ;)
<Hund> Det samma!
<Spookan> Hund: Somnat än? :P
<Hund> Jag kollar på öl. :)
<Hund> "Komplex smak med sötma och rostad fatkaraktär, inslag av kaffe, choklad, vaniljfudge, lakrits och nötter."
<Hund> Men den låg på 17,5%. Smakar det öl då?
<Spookan> Tror mer det smakar som grogg. ;) Tänkte jag ska sätta igång och pilla med arch nu då. ;)
<Hund> Lycka till! :D
<Spookan> Hehe
<Spookan> Tackar
<Spookan> Hund: Har du i huvet vad den svenska keymapen heter? se-utf8 typ?
<Hund> sv-latin1?
<Hund> Blev osäker.
<Spookan> Testar, kan ju inte scrolla upp och se hehe
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Det funkade, tack! :P
<Hund> Vad jag kan. :P
<Spookan> Så, då körde jag fast på fdisk delen.
<Spookan> Står ju inte hur man ska formatera och så?
<Hund> I wikin?
<Spookan> Deras install guide.
<Spookan> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installation_guide
<Spookan> Jag är på partion the disk
<Spookan> Körde fdisk -l sen mkfs.ext4 /bla bla
<Spookan> Men får bara error då.
<Hund> Jag ska kika.
<Hund> Vad får du för fel?
<Spookan> Går ju inte att copy & paste, men får upp att man ej kan göra mkfs.ext4 finns ingen fil eller storlek.
<Spookan> Men jag måste väl endå skapa en nollad partion med fdisk innan mkfs?
<Spookan> Vänta, jag som skrev nått fel...
<Hund> Du måste skapa en partition först om du inte redan gjort det.
<Spookan> Så slänger in Base nu.
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Det var väl inte så svårt? :)
<Hund> So far.
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Fast jag skapade ingen swap ha! :P
<Hund> Hur mycket RAM avsatte du?
<Spookan> 1024
<Spookan> 64mb grafik :P
<Spookan> 5gb hdd
<Hund> Då lär du klara dig utan swap om det bara är för att testa osv.
<Hund> Annars går det ju att ordna o efterhand.
<Spookan> Hehe
<Spookan> Det gick inte, han klarade inte att boota.
<Spookan> Vet inte, kan ju vara virtualbox med iofs.
<Hund> Jaså?
<Hund> Nå, sova. Trött som få!
<Hund> Nä*
<Hund> God natt och lycka till!
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-15
<Zooklubba> Hund ditto, men det var viktigt. Försöker fixa en bugg
<sptnx> någon som har erfarenhet av att installera ubuntu/debian på hp proliant med raid1? hw raid kontroller
<Zooklubba> Hund är det kaffet som har gjort nåt med mina ögon. känns som allt rör sig. bortsett från typ just den pixeln jag stirrar på.
<Zooklubba> obehagligt utom denna värld
<Hund> Zooklubba: Dricker du dåligt kaffe så. :P
<seolsaol> Kan någon förklara för mig varför alla ordböcker på hela 1900-talet och 2000-talet på svenska inte alls verkar förklara fler än några få ord per sida? Resten av orden är bara "listade", som i att man kan kolla: "Aha. Ordet existerar", men man har ingen aning om vad det betyder?
<seolsaol> Finns det ytterligare någon slags mycket tjockare bok där de har definitioner?
<seolsaol> Alltid tyckt att det verkar otroligt märkligt.
<seolsaol> Som att de flesta ord är "självklara" (det är de inte).
<sptnx> seolsaol: det kallas uppslagsverk eller encyklopedi
<seolsaol> sptnx: Gör det väl inte alls?
<seolsaol> De tycks vara olika saker.
<seolsaol> Aldrig riktigt kunnat sätta fingret på vad, dock.
<sptnx> Ett uppslagsverk (belagt sedan 1890)[1] eller en encyklopedi (belagt sedan 1777)[2], i bokform även en uppslagsbok, är en facklitterär genre.
<seolsaol> Men varför har ordböcker från 1800-talet samtliga ord definierade i så fall?
<seolsaol> Fattar inte meningen med att "vissa" ord ska definieras och de flesta inte.
<seolsaol> Tror aldrig att någon kommer att kunna förklara klart och tydligt vad skillnaden mellan en ordbok, ett lexion, en encyclopedi o.s.v. är.
<sptnx> du har nog en ordlista och ingen ordbok
<seolsaol> Ytterligare en typ...
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-16
<K350> Hej. Min lubuntu 16 startar med openbox. Jag får köra compiz --replace varje gång för att köra compiz, som jag föredrar. Kan jag bara avinstallera openbox för att få compiz att starta oms stnadard istället?
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-17
<Spookan> God morgon kanalen!
<Barre> tjo
<HeMan> God morgon!
<Zooklubba> lal Hund. Jag har fått ett temporärt personnummer från Karolinska.
<Hund> Jaså?
<Hund> Är du en robot? :P
<Zooklubba> De verkar ha trott att jag är norsk medborgare.
<Zooklubba> För i remissen kom ju mitt norska personnummer.
<Hund> Du ser väl norsk ut. :)
<Zooklubba> Jag låter tydligen ev norsk också sade hon.
<Zooklubba> "Ta med leg" till kontrollen och för blodprovet. lul. Det hjälper ju inte då mitt personnummer inte är kopplat till remissen.
<Hund> :D
<MarkusDBX> Hej på er, vad blir nästa stora grej i framtiden tror ni?
<MarkusDBX> Jag tror VR och allmän automation av allt möjligt med maskininlärning blir stort.
<HeMan> AI och machine learning kommer bli gigantiskt
<HeMan> lite schysta svärm-algoritmer till de självkörande bilarna så kommer vi "alltid" ha en bil tillgängligt
<Hund> Är det bara jag som blir mer och mer neofobisk med åren? :P
<Hund> Eller så går det bara åt fel håll.
<Hund> Med självkörande bilar och en bloatad webb.
<Hund> Etc.
<MarkusDBX> Hehe Microsoft med i l
<MarkusDBX> Microsoft med i Linux Foundation
<Spookan> Var ju inga problem att bränna BD filmer. ;)
<peyam> hej
<peyam> vet ngn vf autocomplettation slutat funka i latexila?
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-18
<Hund> MarkusDBX: Usch. :D
<Hund> Spookan: Jaså?
<Barre> whohooo \o/ http://ere.kebabfredag.nu/
<Hund> Lol
<ewook> börp.
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-19
<sysop_rick> Hej, om jag har en vmware host och en av guest är setup som en cachande intern dns server - om jag även vill transofmera den till att agera Samba 4 Domän kontrollant är det föredraget? Eller bör man använda en standalone maskin för ändamålet?
<sysop_rick> Behöver man förändra upstream dns-servers i existerande bind konfiguration? &/eller förändra resolv.conf i enheter/klienter ansluta till nätverket/lanet
<MarkusDBX> sysop_rick: menar du att lägga lagringen på samma vm-host som dns?
<MarkusDBX> eller en domän kontroller kanske är något annat, lite kass på samba
<Spookan> God morgon alla!
<Spookan> Här var det livat, alla bakis eller?
<artfors> ?
<MarkusDBX> Någon som vet om man kan hyra kontor i stockholm med övernattning, och redundant internet och diesel backup?
<MarkusDBX> Hyra ett rum hos någon co-lo provider.. eller liknande.
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-15
<propus> yo yo yo yo..
<propus> någon som är vaken?
<Hund> Här är det livat. :P
<Barre> folk jobbar kanske
<bamsefar> Ja, faktiskt!
<tiina> Hej killar och tjejer jag har fråga om KODI i min ubuntu 16.04
<tiina> Ok ingen här kanske jag undrar om ni skulle vilja förklara för mig vad som behövs för att kunna se filmer och tv via kodi? Har laddat ner den i ubuntu med massa fel såklart som vanligt...hur gör man internetinstallationen på den samt ljud??
<tiina> Måste man även köpa en kodibox för att se fria kanaler? Eller hur funkar IPTV i Sverige med inomhusantenn eller box??Tack snälla duktiga ni när ni läser detta framöver skulle ni vänligen vilja förklara lite om detta för mig . MVH Tiina
<b0ddan> Svårt att hinna hjälpa till när någon leftar 4 minuter efter dom ställt frågan :D
<Mathisen> stressat samhälle vi lever i
<b0ddan> Haha ja
<b0ddan> Mathisen: hur går det med skolan?
<Mathisen> fint dint
<Mathisen> fint*
<Mathisen> i morgon klockan 8 så är det dags för tent i C
<b0ddan> Ah, okej! Är du redo?
<Mathisen> jo då
<b0ddan> Vi håller på med python just nu
<Mathisen> ok har inge python alls vi
<Mathisen> blir java och c++ sen
<b0ddan> okok, nice!
<b0ddan> vi ska koda ihop ett blackjack spel till nästa vecka, vettefan var jag ska börja ens :D
<Mathisen> hehe
<Mathisen> kan inte va allt för svårt
<b0ddan> näe tror ej det heller, kikar lite på andras koder hur dom gjort för att försöka se hur de ska fungera, kan fan inte ens reglerna för blackjack tror jag
<b0ddan> vet att man ska få 21 typ :D
<Mathisen> yep
<Mathisen> dealer måste stanna på 17+
<b0ddan> ah just ja
<b0ddan> ess är 11 eller 1 va?
<Mathisen> yep
<Mathisen> skulle inte ta allt för länge att göra i C :)
<Mathisen> kanske jag borde prova
<Mathisen> samma gäller python
<Mathisen> allt du behöver är 2 arrays kort och färg
<Mathisen> sen blir ju resten enkel matte bara
<Mathisen> eller räckor kallas de väll på swe
<b0ddan> ah okok, ska kolla på det under helgen =)
<Mathisen> de där fixar du lätt
<b0ddan> hehe hoppas det :D
<Guest19914>  /part
<Mathisen> Guest19914, bye
<Mathisen> :(
<Guest19914> webchat kommandon?
<Mathisen> Guest19914, vad menar du ?
<Guest19914> jag försöker avsluta  . Vilket kommando skall användas i webchat (irc via webläsaren)?
<Mathisen> Guest19914, /quit /exit /die
<Mathisen> Guest19914, något av dem ska funka
<Guest19914> tack!  Vilka tider är denna kanal öppen för svar?
<Mathisen> alla tider :)
<Mathisen> den är inte så snabb bara
<Mathisen> fråga något och vänta på svar kan ta länge innan någon ser de
<b0ddan> Guest19914: Det är bara att fråga vilken tid som helst, och hoppas någon ser och förhoppningsvis hjälper dig :)
<Guest19914> Jag har en fråga: Kan ni föreslå en linux-distrubution som är särskilt lämplig (säker) för bankärenden (via internetbank)?
<Mathisen> Guest19914, alla funkar egentligen beror bara på hur paranoid du är
<Mathisen> Guest19914, är du super paranoid och vill va super anonym kanske " tails " https://tails.boum.org/
<Guest19914> Duger Ubuntu MATE 17.10 ?
<Mathisen> jo
<Guest19914> Är det säkrare att ha sitt bank-Linux på en egen partition som man bootar  enbart för bankärenden?
<Mathisen> inte egentligen nej
<Mathisen> låter lite "overkill"
<Mathisen> se bara till att använda en webläsare UTAN några addons/pluggins och så kan du slå på incognito också i den alltså privat surfning
<Mathisen> de räcker mer en bra
<Mathisen> då sparas inte någe login uppgifter eller lösen heller
<Guest19914> Duger Google Chrome ?
<Mathisen> jo då
<Mathisen> och chrome har incgonito också om du trycker uppe till höger på de 3 prickarna eller " ctrl + shift + n "
<Mathisen> då får du en ny tab som är privat
<Guest19914> Hur stor är risken att få banktrojaner i Linux ?
<Mathisen> nästan 0
<Mathisen> största risken är phishing mail alltså folk som skickar mail till dig och försöker få person uppgifter eller liknande
<Mathisen> du kan få "trojaner" "virus" i linux också men att du ska lyckas få de är minimalt om du inte laddar ner någon konstigt kod du hittat och kör de som root
<Guest19914> räcker det att köra clam-antivirus då och då?
<Mathisen> du behöver inte antivirus alls om du inte vill
<Mathisen> låt bara bli som sakt att ladda ner saker du inte vet va är
<Mathisen> och gör inte dina bank ärenden på ett alämnt internet
<Mathisen> alltså gratis wifi eller liknande som inte är ditt
<Mathisen> då är risken större för problem MITM attack t.ex
<Guest19914> Om man vill göra bank ärenden från bibliotekets datorer  är det då säkert om man använder en VPN-tjänst?
<Guest19914> Om man vill göra bank ärenden från bibliotekets WiFi  är det då säkert om man använder en VPN-tjänst?
<Mathisen> gör aldrig det from bibliotekets wifi..... men jo vpn är säkrare.. men inte optimalt
<Mathisen> nu får någon annan svara lite *afk*
<Guest19914> tack! för alla dina svar
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-17
<b0ddan> bamsefar: har du lust att hjälpa mig lite med en grej i python?
<bamsefar> Fråga bara, nån kommer säkert att hjälpa dig.
<Hund> Jag tar tacksamt emot råd på hur jag blir ekonomiskt oberoende, gärna utan att behöva göra något.
<andol> Hund: Du är inte mycket för vad Karl-Bertil Jonsson har att säga om ett väl utfört arbete då? :)
<Hund> Är det inte det vad det är då? Om jag blir ekonomiskt oberoende utan ansträning, då har jag ju gjort ett bra jobb? :D
<andol> Jorå, även ifall den tolkningen passar sämre med hela citat.
<andol> "Ett väl utfört arbete ger en inre tillfredsställelse och är den grund varpå samhället vilar."
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Det är dock så sant som det är sagt.
<b0ddan> om jag har en lista i python typ list = [1,2,3,4,5]*4 , vad menas då med "*4" ?
<b0ddan> såg det i en kod undrar vad som händer med *4
<andol> b0ddan: Pröva och se? :)
<Mathisen> b0ddan, det upprepar det som finns i din list 4 gånger
<Mathisen> t.ex om du hade ['A']*4 = ['A','A','A','A']
<Mathisen> bra att ha om t.ex vill initialisera en list med massa 0 t.ex
<b0ddan> ah okej :)
<b0ddan> Jag fick ihop ett blackjack spel nu iaf, med lite hjälp från olika koder på nätet också hehe
<Mathisen> meh ! :)
<Mathisen> roligare att göra själv + att man lär sig bättre
<b0ddan> hehe ja men gjorde det mesta själv men lite saker jag var osäker på kollade jag hur andra gjort :P
<Mathisen> jo de får man ju göra
<b0ddan> men de e en sak jag inte får att fungera, har en lista som heter cards, men det är vad alla är värda 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,10,10,10,11 alltså fyra 10, en för kort 10, och resten för klädda kort, men läraren vill att vi skriver ut korten man har typ "2,Kn" och inte "2,10" som det blir nu
<b0ddan> hur får jag ihop det? om du hajar hur ja menar :P
<Mathisen> tror någon annan får svara på de.
<Mathisen> inte kung på python
<b0ddan> aight :P tack ändå
<Mathisen> i C skulle jag gjort en array bara
<Mathisen> char kort[11][4] = {0}
<Mathisen> sen en for loop som skriver det allt
<Mathisen> dit*
